#lubuntu 2011-05-09
<dogfish> Hello, I have a quick lubuntu question, Is there anyway to get past the 5.3Gb install requirement because I am trying to install on a 4Gb ssd netbook?
<bioterror> I think they are working on that bug
<bioterror> mini.iso could be a solution
<bioterror> and then install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> ubiquityasdasd is :(
<dogfish> Yeah, that what I was assuming I would have to do, but Just wanted to confirm
<dogfish> Thank you fo the info though
<dogfish> for*
<jmarsden> dogfish: There is an iso at ftp://ftp.jmarsden.org/pub/lubuntu-11.04.jm1.iso that will install in 2.7GB
<jmarsden> It is unofficial... but works.
<dogfish> Has there been any problems with that version being updated since I herd that there could be problems with chaning the .iso file
<bioterror> jmarsden, have to wait for 11.04.1 ;)
<dogfish> heh
<jmarsden> dogfish: I wrote the script that creates official Lubuntu ISOs... I know what I am doing when it comes to creating Lubuntu ISOs :)
<jmarsden> bioterror: gilir and I discussed creating an 11.04.1 just for this but it's not affecting that many people... so... not yet :)
<dogfish> :) will do. Its worth a shot
<dogfish> Why was the requirement made so high in the first place?
<jmarsden> The ubiquity people changed the way the space requirement was calculated, 3 weeks before 11.04 final release, and did not realize it would affect Lubuntu that way.
<jmarsden> Basically we put a sane number in a file on the CD for size, they decided they want to make sure people have some spare disk space... and their code now checks for "double whatever number the ISO says"!!!
<jmarsden> It fixed an issue for Ubuntu and Kubuntu, apparently, but caused a new issue for us.
<dogfish> Ahhh Thank you again for the info :)
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<dogfish> Typical
<dogfish> heh
<dogfish> Though I am likeing the live version so far, so I am excited to try the fresh install on here, much faster than UNR
<bioterror> does not require much to beat UNR
<dogfish> heh Used it for way too long...
<bioterror> actually, UNR has a real compititor, MeeGo 1.2
<bioterror> *compe
<bioterror> https://meego.com/devices/netbook
<dogfish> Ever tried crashbang?
<bioterror> crunch
<bioterror> it's okay
 * jmarsden thinks... interesting name for a distro, "crashbang" -- a distro that kernel panics as soon as you boot :) :)
<bioterror> jmarsden, if it were mine, it would boot but every application would segfault
<jmarsden> :)
<bioterror> that's almost as funny idea as gobolinux :D
<sadie> hello
<sadie> i need some help again
<jmarsden> sadie: OK, just ask your real question.
<jmarsden> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sadie> I need to convert an mp4 video in something that can play on my cell
<jmarsden> sadie: What video file formats can your cellphone handle?
<sadie> something like 3g2
<sadie> is a LG
<jmarsden> OK, let me see what I can find to create 3g2 files... that's not a format I have heard of until just now :)
<jmarsden> sadie: There is some info on online web-based converters at http://www.ehow.com/how_6301997_convert-mpg-3g2-video-linux.html which might work for you.
<sadie> me nither
<jmarsden> sadie: Looks like you can probably use ffmpeg in Linux to do the conversion, but the exact commands for ffmpeg are... complicated, so I can't give you a working example.
<jmarsden> sadie: You might fine someone who knows the ffmpeg commands for doing that in the #ffmpeg channel here on Freenode.
<jmarsden> *You might find ...
<bioterror> ffmpeg <3
<bioterror> i have mostly just converted .flv files to avi
<jmarsden> Looks like sadie went away anyway...
<bioterror> thankful person ;)
<Valentine> My flash video playing is slow cannot watch in full screen :(
<Valentine> for example youtube
<Valentine> i have latest flashplayer
<bioterror> and what about your hardware
<Valentine> 64mb builtin VGA card
<Valentine> all was fine in linux mint 10
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> can you check your CPU usage while watching video?
<Valentine> ok
<Valentine> CPU usage till 90%
<bioterror> what kind of CPU you have then?
<Valentine> 50% usage in small screen
<bioterror> (Flash is horrible, I know)
<Valentine> intel original 3.0 ghz
<bioterror> 3GHz sounds like Celeron
<bioterror> but should be enough
<bioterror> but then again, 90% cpu usage to play flash video
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror; Or Pentium 4
<bioterror> hi gilir
<bioterror> how's the UDS?
<gilir> hi bioterror
<gilir> good :) But it's just the beginning :)
<gilir> Lubuntu sessions are tomorow
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha gilir, how's it going?
<gilir> hi MrChrisDruif, good for now :)
<gilir> is there other people here at the UDS ?
<jmarsden> gilir: Yes, hajour and UndiFineD and Daniel0108 are all there
<gilir> cool :)
<gilir> jmarsden: Lubuntu sessions are tomorow, be sure to add comments to the blueprints if you can't attend them :)
<jmarsden> I will try to be awake at 0600 for the 1500 timeslot... when is the other one?
<jmarsden> 0600 here is 1500 in Budapest...
<gilir> jmarsden: there is also another session about documentation of the Ubuntu ISO build infrastructure, I'm sure you will be interested :)
<jmarsden> Ah... yes :)  Do you know its name or when it is?
<gilir> jmarsden: 2 hours later
<jmarsden> I can probably do that... 0800 here... will maybe make me late for work... :)
<gilir> jmarsden: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-o-image-build-documentation
<jmarsden> Thanks, subscribed :)
<jmarsden> Heh, should I add Lubuntu as a "User Story" to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/ImageBuildDocumentation ?
<MrChrisDruif> gilir; UndiFineD isn't at UDS but taking care of the kids at home
<MrChrisDruif> But I'll be able to attend afaics (cs = can see)
<UndiFineD> but I am remotely attending lots of sessions
<jmarsden> Ah, OK, my misunderstanding :)
<jmarsden> gilir: I just added Lubuntu as a User Story on that image build documentation wiki spec page.
<jmarsden> But at 2:15am here I need to sleep, so goodnight all, and I hope hajour finds her luggage :)
<gilir> UndiFineD: ok, it should have sound for sessions + IRC
<gilir> jmarsden: ok thanks :)
<MrChrisDruif> Why are we doing this in #lubuntu instead of #lubuntu-offtopic?
<UndiFineD> gilir, did you managed to get a last minute flight ?
<gilir> UndiFineD: not last minute, it's booked since 1 mounth I think
<gilir> and I'm here since Thurday, doing some tourism :)
<UndiFineD> ah great
<jmarsden> gilir: that image build doc session is listed as being at 1200-1300 which is3 hours before the Lubuntu-integrate-ecosystem one... I can't do 3am and then 6am and then be awake a work... not realistic.
<jmarsden> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/foundations-o-image-build-documentation/
<gilir> jmarsden: yes, not a nice shedule :/
<jmarsden> I'll see if I can add anything more to the spec tomorrow (Monday) evening for it, and if I remember leave xchat logging that room (dery) overnight.
<jmarsden> But first I need to sleep... 2:30am here :)
<gilir> jmarsden: be aware that the schedule move
<gilir> it's very unstable :)
<UndiFineD> I think they even have had a session on schedule stability
<Valentine> where is the list of startup applications in lubuntu?
<Valentine> I want to add numlockx
<Valentine> i mean http://tech.ninja.pk/2009/11/enable-numlock-in-x11-sessions-linux-software/
<Valentine> which gmail notifier is best for lubuntu?
<Valentine> if i failed to install it then i will feel sad https://launchpad.net/gm-notify
<Valentine> Successfully Installed.
<LAcan> any kismet users in the house?
<Valentine> which download manager is best with resume support in lubuntu
<bioterror> resuming depends on http server that's sending stuff to you
<bioterror> I would suggest curl or wget
<Valentine> with GUI?
<Valentine> curl is not with gui :(
<bioterror> for what you need guy? :)
<Valentine> brb
<bioterror> back in the 90's windows had that GetRight
<Valentine> how to lock screen?
<Valentine> shortcut keys to lock screen?
<Valentine> what are openbox configurations?
<Valentine> wow themes
<Timo_> Why is the grub entry saying it's Ubuntu, when it is Lubuntu?
<bioterror> no lubuntu
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> ohhh grub :D
<bioterror> I was already thinking lsb :D
<WiZ> did you use the mini iso
<Timo_> No I used lubuntu cd on usb
<WiZ> hmmm should say lubuntu then
<WiZ> try sudo update-grub
<bioterror> does that mean you used usb-cdrom-drive?
<bioterror> Timo_, sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bioterror> and then find line ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
<bioterror> and edit that "menuentry"
<bioterror> and then "update-grub"
<bioterror> then you can boot into "Lubuntu" from grub
<sadie> helloTwo days ago I had xubuntu 10.10 and upgraded to 11.04 but everything got slower.
<sadie> also appeared a window that was removed many times faster, he said something like debconf
<sadie> I useLubuntu  now and let me know if it is Intelligent to upgrade now, or is better to wait
<bioterror> as long as you feel you're satisfied you dont have reason to upgrade
<bioterror> if you like the silver layout in 10.10
<sadie> i dont understand
<MrChrisDruif> sadie; An Operating System should do what you want to do with it; meaning that if Lubuntu 10.10 is for fulling your needs, there isn't a real reason to upgrade to 11.04
<bioterror> read 11.04 release notes
<craigbass1976> I'm sure people have asked this before...  Where's the trash?
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> 150M.local/share/Trash/
<EagleScreen> hi
<EagleScreen> will I can copy Lubuntu iso to usb-stick with Universal USB Installer for Windows? it works with Ubuntu
<EagleScreen> I think Unity is moving some users from Ubuntu to Lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> EagleScreen; Some?
<EagleScreen> MrChrisDruif: do you think more than some?
<MrChrisDruif> Since 11.04 has been released I think we've at least double the number of users.
<MrChrisDruif> But that is nothing more then a guess, no numbers to back it up thou
<EagleScreen> what graphical tool can I use on Lubuntu to browse samba shares?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know EagleScreen
<craigbass1976> bioterror, there's nothing in any of the subdirectories of ~/.local/share/Trash
<stlsaint> EagleScreen: mounted share drives should be viewable via file manager
<stlsaint> or network shares
<EagleScreen> for my surprise, Lubuntu is listed in Universal USB Installer for Windows
<MrChrisDruif> stlsaint; Is that implemented with PCmanFM?
<EagleScreen> I think not
<stlsaint> hrm, i will have to recheck that, im not in my lubuntu install atm
<EagleScreen> there must be another third party tool written in gtk..
<EagleScreen> to vrowse samba
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, yeah EagleScreen; you *should* be able to make a bootable usb-drive with any distro's ISO
<phillw> !terminal
<ubot5> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<head_victim> EagleScreen: you still looking for a tool within Lubuntu to create a startup USB disk?
<EagleScreen> I think I will be able to do it with Universal SB Installer
<EagleScreen> I will tell you soon
<EagleScreen> downloading the iso right now
<head_victim> Ok, I can't remember if I installed it specifically or not but in any *buntu you can just "sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk" to get a nice, easy to use GUI for setting up USB ISOs
<head_victim> Assuming it's not installed by default
<EagleScreen> yes head_victim but i am on Windows right now
<head_victim> EagleScreen: ah sorry, I think I misread some scrollback and got confused
<EagleScreen> usb created, will test now, see you later
<MrChrisDruif> stlsaint; Is that implemented with PCmanFM? <= forgot enter a long time ago
<MrChrisDruif> Was about samba shares xD
<head_victim> MrChrisDruif: it works in pcmanfm, yes
<head_victim> I use it regularly for that
<head_victim> For maverick you need to check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseNotes/MaverickMeerkat#Network%20File%20Browsing%20with%20PCManFM though
<MrChrisDruif> head_victim; And Natty?
<head_victim> Should just work
<palhmbs> how do you refresh the menu, I've created a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications... ?
<sadie> why my lubuntu is slow if my memory ram is 252
<sadie> ?
<head_victim> palhmbs_: sorry I'm not sure maybe someone else can help?
<head_victim> sadie: depends on what you're trying to run
<jmarsden|work> sadie: What are you running in Lubuntu that is slow?  Any large application will be slow in 252MB RAM.
<MrChrisDruif> sadie; Slowness isn't only decided by RAM, also CPU speed is of importance afaik. And jmarsden|work +1
<sadie> exactly
<MrChrisDruif> CPU generation is also important
<sadie> my pc is pentium III
<MrChrisDruif> Newer generation CPU's preform more work in a cpu-cycle
<jmarsden|work> sadie: A 1GHz PIII should run Lubuntu itself pretty well in 256MB.  A 500MHz one... will be slowish, probably.
<simonas> Hi guys i have a problem :/
<simonas> I just have installed lubuntu
<simonas> and when i install newest NVIDIA drivers, and then open lxterminal
<simonas> in upper left apear black spot :/
<simonas> what should i do ? ;(
<head_victim> simonas: can you post a screenshot somewhere for use to look at?
<phillw> simonas: it is a known bug.
<simonas> ok w8 a sec
<head_victim> simonas: well there you go ( phillw is that the missing icon or something else? )
<simonas> how should i fix that bug ?
<simonas> then ?
<simonas> where i can find it ?
<head_victim> phillw: is there a bug filed?
<phillw> bug 743156
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 743156 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "package bcmwl-kernel-source 5.60.48.36 bdcom-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743156
<phillw> drat...
<phillw> bug 743157
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 743157 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "LXterminal makes black rectangle in upper left position" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743157
<phillw> simonas: if you have a launchpad account, then add yourself to the 'it affects me' and you will get updates of its progress through the system.
<simonas> ok i'll try thanks
#lubuntu 2011-05-10
<palhmbs> I've wrecked my lubuntu menu, any idea on how to troubleshoot?
<palhmbs> is lxde iffy very particular with .desktop files?
<jmarsden|work> Do your .desktop files follow the http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ spec?   If they do, you should be fine.
<palhmbs> jmarsden, got it working, but still a new desktop file I created isn't showing up. :(
<palhmbs> isn't there a menu editor for lxde?
<jmarsden|work> Any text editor will work :) :)
<jmarsden|work> As far as I know, LXDE is very small and has a small developer team... if you want to contribute a menu editor to the project, that would be cool.
<palhmbs> ah - that's better, it didn't like my quotes eg: gksudo "vim blah/directory/"
<palhmbs> jmarsden, someone has done one in java on sourceforge....
<jmarsden|work> In Java?  Why would something as lightweight as LXDE want to require Java ? :)
<palhmbs> http://sourceforge.net/projects/lxmed/
<palhmbs> idk -
<phillw> jmarsden|work: I'm with you on that one, why java? Python we are okay with it still just squeezes in but Java blows the minimal spec out of the water and will not be accepted.
<palhmbs> how bout this then : http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=138298 ???????
<palhmbs> ok so I tried it, it doesn't look like it's compatible with the new lxde lubuntu... :(
<jmarsden|work> And it depends on zenity, which isn't in Lubuntu by default... might be fixable, but not usable as it stands.
<palhmbs> jmarsden, phillw - another thing I've noticed - no middle-click copy paste from terminal with lxde?
<jmarsden|work> palhmbs: It seems to work for me here in a virtual Lubuntu install ...
<sadie> I have installed in synaptic Lubuntu-restricted-addon
<sadie> and Lubuntu-restricted-extras
<palhmbs> jmarsden|work, it's partially working, but not from vim :/
<sadie> is there any contradiction?
<jmarsden|work> palhmbs: I use emacs, so that would explain it :)
<palhmbs> emacs, bah humbug!
<palhmbs> why run the Emacs  Operating System  :P
<jmarsden|work> I learned to use emacs in 1980-something, and stuck with it across multiple OS platforms... works for me :)
<palhmbs> jmarsden, do you use org-mode too?
<hyperair> jmarsden|work: what's wrong with alacarte, though?
<jmarsden|work> hyperair: I don't know, it labels itself as a GNOME menu editing tool... is it not really GNOME-specific?
<hyperair> jmarsden|work: i don't see any gnome deps
<hyperair> frankly, if the only issue was the GNOME name, i see no point in writing a separate tool
<jmarsden|work> OK, I'll take a look.  Agreed :)
<jmarsden|work> hyperair: Um.  I just tried it, and it wants to add 120 packages to my Lubuntu :|
<jmarsden|work> Including a bunch of gnome-* packages, and pulseaudio... why would a menu editor require pulseaudio? :)
<phillw> I'll go and contact the author of http://sourceforge.net/projects/lxmed/ and see if they want some help on making it python based. hyperair would the team be okay with it being python? It is currently java, so python is the nearest one I can think of to let the author do a re-write?
<phillw> bugga, missed him :(
<palhmbs> jmarsden, thank goodness for xclip !
<MK`> Is the 10.04 disc a liveCD?
<MK`> or just a sort of alternate install
<bioterror> all of them are
<bioterror> except alternate install
<MK`> thanks
<KM0201> MK`: i think there's an alt. cd also if thats what you want...
<MK`> for 10.04?
<Unit193> There is no Alt CD, only live and mini.iso
<MK`> Can you link me to the mini please?
<Unit193> !mini
<ubot5> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MK`> thanks
<gilir> jmarsden: I opened a lubuntu-dev team with PPAs for Lubuntu developements, feel free to use them for any relative work on Lubuntu :)
<MK`> gilir :o
<MK`> hey gilir
<gilir> hi MK`
<MK`> Do you still have the alpha and beta isos for lucid and maverick? I can't seem to find them anywhere
<gilir> probably on my main system yes
<MK`> do you think you could mirror them for me or give me the torrents incase anyone is seeding them please?
<gilir> yes, but I'm currently away from this system
<MK`> Ok
<bioterror> MK`, why you want 10.04 beta iso?
<gilir> why do you need them ?
 * bioterror cant understand
<gilir> bioterror was faster :)
<bioterror> and fyi 10.10 betas and alphas wanst that good either ;)
<bioterror> those are just stage builds for hunting bugs
<MK`> Posterity, historical record, curiosity, etc :P
<MK`> I'm that collector guy
<bioterror> I can make you one, cat /dev/urandom > lubuntu-10.04-alpha1.iso
<bioterror> when it reaches 600MB, I can press ^C
<bioterror> you can say you have it, as you're not going to use it for anything :D
<head_victim> gilir: what time is it in Budapest now so I can do a quick calculation on if I can remotely join in the Lubuntu sessions
<bioterror> budabest is around UTC+2
<gilir> head_victim: 10:00
<bioterror> oh, UTC+1 :P
<head_victim> gilir: cheers so in 5 hours and then again in 7 hours.
<gilir> yes :)
 * gilir is on stress mode :p
<head_victim> Might be able to stay up, can' tbe 100% sure, I've been a bit sick the last week.
<head_victim> Hah don't stress mate, I'm sure it will go great. Nice to try and get others to help out :)
<gilir> head_victim: be sure to add comments to the etherpad if you can't be at the session
<head_victim> Yeah I just tried the links and I get an oops off launchpad
<gilir> which link ?
<head_victim> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lubuntu-integrate-ubuntu-ecosystem
<head_victim> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-o-clean-lubuntu
<gilir> arf, old links, I'll update them
<gilir> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-lubuntu-o-integrate-ubuntu-ecosystem
<gilir> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-lubuntu-o-clean
<head_victim> Ahh that's right
<head_victim> I can't add much to the second one. My coding skills and knowledge = 0
<MK`> bioterror I didn't say I wasn't going to use it :(
<MK`> head_victim: can you seed natty beta 2 please :O it's stuck
<head_victim> MK`: It is but there are people gaming at the moment on the network so it's kinda slow
<MK`> ok
<MK`> I see no peers is all...hm
<head_victim> Hmmm odd.
<head_victim> My pc just sits there seeding all those links I gave you.
<MK`> May be hitting my filter, I'll check it out
<bioterror> MK`, you have port forward?
<bioterror> are you connected?! :D
<MK`> All the other torrents work :P
<MK`> can you Pm me the IP so I can add the peer manually head_victim? For some reason I'm not getting it
<head_victim> Just looking for it
<head_victim> I could give you the lan ip but a 172.16 isn't going to get you far ;)
<MK`> :P
<bioterror> hahaha
<UndiFineD> gilir, hardly any packages are showing for me: https://translations.launchpad.net/projects/+index?text=lxde
<gilir> UndiFineD: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Translations and http://pootle.lxde.bsnet.se/
<txolo> hi jmarsden
<txolo> i have some feedback
<txolo> on the perl-modules issue
<txolo> it seems that the file is corrupt when downloaded from multiple sites across 3 computers (so i assumed a proxy issue)
<txolo> but when i download it via virtualbox
<txolo> (from lubuntu)
<txolo> then it's fine
<txolo> odd, huh?
<txolo> (sorry i missed you scp date)
<txolo> (kids)
<andygraybeal> hi hi; what voip/sip client do you guys recommend?
<andygraybeal> why did yuo choose chrome over firefox?
<MrChrisDruif> andygraybeal; About voip/sip I'm not sure, but I think Skype would work. Otherwise something like Egika can work. It depends on what your friends use!
<andygraybeal> egika is gnome?
<andygraybeal> i just want something to work like a soft phone, that's all - but without the gnome overhead
<MrChrisDruif> And chromium because it is better at memory management I think. Also more screen space for content, which is handy on small screens
<MrChrisDruif> andygraybeal; Like I said I wasn't to sure and Egika != Gnome, but will probably use gtk. Which LXDE also uses afaik
<andygraybeal> yay!
<andygraybeal> wonderufl thank you
<MrChrisDruif> andygraybeal; here's also a list from 2007 http://www.voipnow.org/2007/04/74_open_source_.html
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome andygraybeal :)
<|WiZ|> andygraybeal have you tried InstantBird
<andygraybeal> Wiz, i neve rheard of it
<WiZ> well now you have :)
<andygraybeal> thank you, i'll look it up
<WiZ> yw
<gilir> session at UDS in 4 minutes : #ubuntu-uds-kazinczy
<UndiFineD> :)
<head_victim> gilir: you'll have to post a link to the recording if they made one so I can catch up.
<head_victim> *later on
<head_victim> gilir: nice to see you get to write your own announcement ;)
<pcman> hi
<head_victim> Gday pcman
<gilir> head_victim: I don't think it was recorded
<head_victim> gilir: ah k, I came in half way through so got most of it
<gilir> hi pcman
<pcman> gilir: I tried the new installer cd of 11.04.
<pcman> gilir: looks nice, but it's very slow on my old PC.
<pcman> gilir: 2~3 times slower than 10.04 installer.
<gilir> pcman: yes, it's not really optimized for old computers
<pcman> gilir: It takes more than 1 hour for me to get lubuntu installed, the time required to install windows xp.
<pcman> gilir: I'm not sure what's wrong, but the old installer is quite fast.
<gilir> pcman: hopefully, we shoudl have a text installer for 11.10, probably better
<Guest75799> Hi everyone, I am looking for some help with Lubuntu, for some strange reason, I cannot change language
<Guest75799> anyone?
<kosaidpo> hello
<Guest75799> Hi, I am looking for some urgent help with Lubuntu) I can't change language in 11.04
<Guest75799> google doesn't help this time
<kosaidpo> Guest75799: u go in the lubuntu icon in the sytem tool u ll find the thing to change u lang
<Guest75799> I know, I've done it many times on regular Ubuntu, but it doesn't work
<kosaidpo> Guest75799: ohh so you want to change it to eng ?? o wht
<Guest75799> I did clean install, choosed eng, then after installed additional languages, created another user (even gave this user admin status), log in, then tried to change lang, not working
<Guest75799> I created another user, even did - Apply system wide, doesn't work
<Guest75799> It's lighter then xubuntu, but language support important for me ( I don't really want to go back to xubuntu
<kosaidpo> Guest75799:
<kosaidpo> check this i hop it helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205597
<Guest75799> Any other way?
<kosaidpo> Guest75799: why it didnt work ??
<kosaidpo> wht does it output when u try the gui thingy ?
<Guest75799> I need to fix, so it would work normal gui way. It's important
<kosaidpo> yeh true
<kosaidpo> Guest75799: wht does it say when u use it you kno the error msges are important
<cjohnston> is anyone at uds who has a lubuntu cd
<Guest75799> that's the thing. there is no errors. system is totally english
<kosaidpo> --hang on
<Guest75799> I will try to install once again with other lang in vmware and see
<kosaidpo> Guest75799: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Guest75799> ok, but what is it?
<kosaidpo> it configure packages that are not well configured
<Guest75799> ok, thanks, will try it now
<Guest75799> ok, done
<kosaidpo> so now try
<Guest75799> then I should try
<Guest75799> ok, be back soon
<jmarsden> cjohnston: gilir is at UDS and has Lubuntu CDs I am fairly sure :)
<kosaidpo> to see if thers a changes btw u have to select the lang uwanna use so ucan download ir
<cjohnston> jmarsden: he said he doesnt :-(
<kosaidpo> jmarsden: hey
<jmarsden> Hi kosaidpo
<kosaidpo> cjohnston: i have a live usb why u ask ?
<gilir> jmarsden: unfortunalty no :(
<jmarsden> gilir: You should hand them out as promotional tools :)
<cjohnston> kosaidpo: I've been having issues with my system and debating switching to lubuntu while im here
<gilir> jmarsden: I know, it's a shame for me :-/
<jmarsden> cjohnston: You can download the ISO image to a usb stick and install from that... right?
<cjohnston> I don't have a usb stick either of course :-P
<kosaidpo> cjohnston: i guess ucan do it by bootin from a partition of ur hdd
<kosaidpo> jst find a tguid abt
<kosaidpo> cjohnston: jst google it
<cjohnston> ok
<kosaidpo> cjohnston: u on lubuntu live now ??
<cjohnston> kosaidpo: no
<test__> kosaidpo, unfortunately the same stuff
<kosaidpo> cjohnston: so good luck
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> ty
<kosaidpo> test__: so im sorry icant help you can ask tho thers some cool peole in the room that will help u
<test__> well, nobody answering :(
<jmarsden> test__: I need to be remotely in another UDS session in 15 mins, but until then... what is the issue you are having when booting from an Lubuntu 11.04 LiveCD?
<test__> I have in issue with installed Lubuntu
<test__> I can't change system language
<test__> 11.04
<test__> fresh install
<jmarsden> Oh, OK... I can test that in a VM here, let me play and see if I can duplicate the issue.
<test__> please, that would be great
<test__> I am also installing now in Russian to check if I can switch to english
<jmarsden> I'm adding French to a US English Lubuntu 11.04 install... I do speak a very little Russian, but not enough to use Lubuntu in Russian :)
<test__> I am Russian in Poland) So I need also Polish)
<jmarsden> test__: French seems to have worked for me; after installing it I rebooted and then selected fr_FR in the lxdm screen and logged in, and my menus are now in Francais :)
<kosaidpo> test__: i guess you dont dl the pack lang first
<jmarsden> test__: Your issue might be that a language you need has incomplete translation, or you don't have it installed?
<jmarsden> test__: In the start -> system tools -> languages applet, does the language you care about show up in the list of installed languages?
<jmarsden> One slightly odd UI issue with the language applet for me is that I think you need to manually check the little check boxes down the bottom when adding a language, that is not exactly obvious, I'd think it would make sense for at least the "translation" one to be checked by default when adding a new language :)
<kosaidpo> yeh i doubt that
<jmarsden> test__: Did you check whether you have the appropriate language(s) installed?
<test__> Sorry, I was away, at work place now
<test__> I am gonna check again, and be back
<jmarsden> OK, I need to go to work too... I'll leave my IRC client logging this channel though.
<quint> so my power button does nothing, any suggestions?
<bioterror> what it should do?
<quint> how can i make my power button turn off my computer
<bioterror> have you checked gnome-power-manager?
<bioterror> you have that installed
<quint> ohh no i don't
<bioterror> there should be what to do when power button is pressed
<quint> thanks :)
<Lostmonk> Shalom
<bioterror> seems like quint got it working :D
<jgould> Has anyone able to add folders to Ubuntu One from within Lubuntu?  I'm trying but can't figure out how to do so, exactly.
<MrChrisDruif> I'm not on Lubuntu atm, nor did I set up Ubuntu One yet on it
<MrChrisDruif> jgould; ^
<jgould> I'll keep fooling with it.  I may be able to figure it out. I really like LXDE though...
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<MrChrisDruif> There are really certain things I like about LXDE, I already figured out how to set on which desktop to go after booting/logging in
<laCAN> anyone know what "Bareword "history" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1." means when trying to execute "rename history.ivs temp1102383.non" ?
<Unit193> laCAN: I rename files using mv (So it would be: mv history.ivs temp1102383.non )
<laCAN> yes figured that out :p but ty
<MrChrisDruif> I'm offline, see y'all tomorrow :) Aloha!
#lubuntu 2011-05-11
<Superdave_> Anyone able to help with first booting live CD? getting the message: 'No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!'
<KM0201> Superdave_: first thought, would be a bad burn... try reburning, and burn at the slowest setting your software allows
<Superdave__> Ok. Would using the mini iso work better?
<KM0201> Superdave__: the mini.iso is a text based installer... downloads a lo tof stuff from the internet, etc
<KM0201> i wouldn't say it works better, but it works fine, but it is slower, because it downloads a lo tof stuff from the internet
<Superdave__> Hmm. I'm doing a laptop install. What are the chances that it will work with the wireless cards that I have?
<KM0201> Superdave__: it depends.. it detects mine no problem (atheros ar5001)
<KM0201> i would *THINK* it would probably work fine w/ older Intels as well.. Broadcoms and Ralinks, very unlikely
<KM0201> Superdave__: can you cable your laptop to your router temporarily?
<KM0201> Superdave__: you also need to understand, the mini.iso, is a text based installer, it doesn't have a friendly GUI like the live cd installer... so thats something to think about as well
<Superdave__> It's got no native Ethernet, but I do have a USB adapter that has worked with other distros no problem.
<Superdave__> I'm cool with text based
<KM0201> Superdave__: just cuz it works "no problem" doesn't necessarily mean its going to work w/ the alt cd.
<Superdave__> Yeah, that's what I thought...
<Superdave__> I'll work with the live cd.
<KM0201> Superdave__: then i would try to reburn the ISO, very slowly.
<KM0201> if that doesn't work, download a new ISO...
<KM0201> and burn slowly
<Superdave__> Ok. Thanks for the help!!
<jmarsden> jgould: Ubuntu One support within Lubuntu is minimal-to-nonexistent right now.  It is one possible item for work in the development of Oneiric, the 11.10 release...
<ubuntu> is lxde faster than xfce?
<palhmbs> ubuntu, faster, & better in many, many ways!
<palhmbs> also, xfce doesn't get away from a gdm login - lxde does!!
<ubuntu> k
<head_victim> jmarsden: I've used UbuntuOne in Lubuntu before. I just installed it and it worked fine.
<head_victim> I'm pretty sure I just installed the gnome client though
<jmarsden> head_victim: OK.  So I was at least technically correct: "Ubuntu One support within Lubuntu is minimal-to-nonexistent..."  You had to add it from a package that is not part of Lubuntu :)
<head_victim> jmarsden: just letting you know it is possible to have it working, just not really integrated. So that's at least a start
<jmarsden> Yes, it's good to know.  How many GNOME libraries did adding the GNOME client drag in with it?
<MrChrisDruif> And I'm off again. See y'all soon (about 30 mins or so). Aloha!
<palhmbs> jmarsden, I've just found out that I have 3D support on my video - what's some neat WM effects that I can do with Openbox / Lubuntu?
<jmarsden> palhmbs: None at all, out of the box.  Some folks do add compiz etc etc but that kind of thing is not really a design goal of Lubuntu as far as I know.
<palhmbs> ah right - so compiz is the favorite then?
<jmarsden> For 3D desktop effects, yes, I think so.  I don't use it myself; the 3Dness in my desktop video card only gets used when I do something that needs it, like 3D CAD :)
<palhmbs> 3D CAD? - I'm designing a house, I am so grateful that you mentioned CAD, what app do you recommend?
<palhmbs> for architecture?
<jmarsden> I do weird 3D stuff for 3D printing ( http://reprap.org )... so I'm not a good person to recommend general purpose CAD software.  You can try freecad, but it is not really a finished product yet...
<bioterror> you can run dcompmgr or something and replace lxpanel with docky
<bioterror> for example
<jmarsden> There is also librecad which I have never tried.
<bioterror> I'm not a fan of 3D desktop neither
<bioterror> spinning cube just makes me feel dizzy
<palhmbs> jmarsden, I've looked at reprap - my dad is a tv & radio technician and HAM operator - I thought he'd be quite interested in reprapping his own parts.
<jmarsden> palhmbs: It is a technology with a lot of potential.  I'm a member of the reprap.org core team, although these days I am pretty inactive... it's a lot of fun, and a big challenge to make it actually work at all, although it is a lot easier now than it was a couple of years ago!
<palhmbs> jmarsden, sure looks fun - I like the idea fixing broken plastic stuffs with it, like a cog in a video / CD player for example.
<palhmbs> the junior reprap is sooo cute
<UndiFineD> gilir, is there a blueprint up today ?
<MrChrisDruif> Blueprint?
<gilir> UndiFineD: nothing specific for Lubuntu
<UndiFineD> ok
<UndiFineD> http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Ubuntu-Makes-Lubuntu-Official-Derivative
<bioterror> PAAARTTTTIIIIII!!!!
<bioterror> http://koti.kapsi.fi/airair/arvaa/dance.gif ;D
<koolhead11> hi all
<MrChrisDruif> Nothing is official until gilir tells us ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Or is that the official announcement?
<WiZ> announcement?
<MrChrisDruif> The Lubuntu is an official derivative
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Ubuntu-Makes-Lubuntu-Official-Derivative
<WiZ> that's what I thought you were talking about \o/
<WiZ> although they say 'Lubuntu is mainly geared toward low-memory computers, such as the Pentium II, which packs a mere 128MB of RAM'
<MrChrisDruif> Is it wrong?
 * koolhead11 downloading latest ISO of lubuntu 2 give a try :)
<bioterror> I DUNNO, BUT I'M PARTYING! ;D
<bioterror> ahh.. great job everyone! ;)
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror; Is it official yet? I didn't hear gilir about it here or on the mailing-list
<bioterror> MrChrisDruif, maybe he's too busy to irc
<stlsaint> MrChrisDruif: as of yesterday it was not official
<stlsaint> MrChrisDruif: thats if your talking about lubuntu becoming official
<MrChrisDruif> stlsaint; I was
<stlsaint> aye
<head_victim> jmarsden: sorry I didn't have the time to check it then
<head_victim> jmarsden: http://paste.ubuntu.com/606119/
<pcman> Lubuntu will be an official derivative, is this true?
<MrChrisDruif> It will, but the real official announcement has to be made
<bioterror> gilir, IS IT TRUE?!
<bioterror> gilir, what linux magazine says
<bioterror> gilir, MrChrisDruif is saying it is not
<gilir> bioterror: technically, it will be official when the 1st ISO will be available
<bioterror> so it is true!
<bioterror> \o/
<gilir> so, unless we have big problems since this, it's true :)
<gilir> since / until
<bioterror> I think it wont be a problem to upload couple of iso images
<bioterror> as we now have that 64bit version too :--)
<MrChrisDruif> What am I doing?
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror; It's not tested yet ;)
<WiZ> well done!
<pcman> gilir: congratulations!
<pcman> well done!
<gilir> thank you pcman :)
<gilir> pcman: it was possible because you worked hard on pcmanfm/LXDE, so I should thank you first :)
<pcman> gilir: developers are still lacking so far. :-(
<gilir> pcman: yeah :( Hopefully, with Lubuntu offcial, we may have more contributions
<WiZ> :)
<bioterror> some ubuntu developers defects to lubuntu ;)
<pcman> :)
<bioterror> "ooohhh this new derivate, so promising!"
<gilir> pcman: I'll try also to be more involved in LXDE developements in the next weeks  :)
<pcman> gilir: thanks
<bioterror> gilir, have you tried midori web browser?
<pcman> gilir: the dir tree is 90% finished now.
<gilir> bioterror:  I don't expect miracles so far, but who knows ? ;)
<gilir> pcman: great news :)
<pcman> gilir: so except for file searching, the last missing feature from the old pcmanfm 0.5 series will be available.
<gilir> pcman: also, do you plan to add plugins system in short / medium term ?
<pcman> gilir: it's planned
<pcman> gilir: I saw your TODO
<pcman> gilir: I don't have time yet to design APIs
<gilir> pcman: ok, no problem :)
<pcman> gilir: loading modules on startup is not very difficult.
<pcman> gilir: the problem is how they interact with the main program.
<gilir> pcman: plugins are not a high priority so far
<gilir> pcman: yes, it's important to take some time to design a clean API
<pcman> gilir: the plugin support for lxappearance, for example, is a dirty hack.
<pcman> gilir: this cannot happen in the file manager
<pcman> gilir: in my plan, we can have a plugin showing desktop panels.
<pcman> gilir: so the desktop panel runs in the same process with the file manager.
<gilir> pcman: it's an interesting feature :)
<pcman> gilir: actually I want to make a new desktop panel.
<pcman> gilir: a more modern, cleaner, and less buggy one.
<gilir> pcman: but first, you need to finish the files manager :)
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> is it possible to remove launcher (alt+f2) from lxpanel and add it somehow into openbox keybinding?
<bioterror> I remember it was so
<pcman> gilir: true
<bioterror> :-)
<pcman> gilir: I'm not able to do all of these at the same time.
<gilir> pcman: of course, I'm aware of that :)
<gilir> pcman: concerning the pcmanfm, do you still need the copy of exo inside libfm ?
<pcman> gilir: yes
<gilir> pcman: because near in the furture, we should investigate GTK3 migration, and exo is a big piece
<pcman> gilir: it's for the icon view.
<gilir> pcman: you can't use the standart exo library ?
<pcman> gilir: that's not a problem by using macros
<pcman> gilir: I only need one object in that lib.
<pcman> gilir: it's no need to link the whole lib and it's dependencies.
<pcman> gilir: the migration can be done with compatibility macros IMO.
<gilir> arf that's quite big for only 1 object :/
<pcman> gilir: the icon view in exo implements something gtk+ itself doesn't provide.
<gilir> pcman: not sure it's possible for 100% of the code
<pcman> gilir: I think it's possible most of the time.
<WiZ> lol
<stlsaint> gilir: sup
<pcman> btw, I got an idea
<pcman> is it possible to add messages to apt-get and synaptic to tell others , removing 'lubuntu-desktop' won't remove its dependencies?
<pcman> I think this is one of the top one FAQs.
<pcman> the 'lubuntu-desktop' will be removed prompt from package manager does confuses many users.
<gilir> pcman: we probably have this problem solved in the next days/weeks, with the official build
<pcman> gilir: oh?
<koolhead11> woahh so non selected lang packs gets deleted. nice
<gilir> pcman: we will remove the hard depends between lubuntu-desktop and others packages
<koolhead11> gilir, congrats!!
<gilir> it was because our scripts use it to build ISO
<cjohnston> awfully nice of omg to make the announcement for lubuntu http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/lubuntu-made-official-ubuntu-derivative/
<phillw> cjohnston: it was on the linux magazine 1st. The news broke yesterday, but Julien had not had chance to make a release note.
<cjohnston> I see that too
<phillw> Excellent news regardless as to how it was released :D
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> i wanna install the last card driver the non-free one for ati readon any guid to recomend ?? tnx
<gnewb> I just tried apt-get update , it did not work, then I used KPackage kit/? and it did, Lubuntu 10.04, was I in error?
<IAmNotThatGuy> thanks and congrats all for helping us in bringing lubuntu official
<kosaidpo> CONGRATULATION GUYS
<gnewb> Congratz
<jonathan_> hi
<jonathan_> hi lubuntu
<lubuntu> hi jonathan :)
<jonathan_> booted from the live iso?
<lubuntu> usb stick ;)
<lubuntu> I'm installing on my notebook.
<jonathan_> I installed yesterday
<jonathan_> do you know how much of the cpu xorg usually takes?
<lubuntu> I was trying casper but it doesn't work with lubuntu :'( and other flavours have graphic issue.
<jonathan_> it's taking betwen 12 and 20% of my cpu constantly
<jonathan_> that doesn't seem right
<lubuntu> I don't know :(
<lubuntu> tomorrow I need to install ubuntu on a 8-core with 48GB... I'm thinking about lubuntu with NIS and NFS :)
<lubuntu> Oh, I have to restart... bye bye
<jonathan_> bye
<jonathan_> any developers around?
<rob0917> is ubuntu officially supporting lubuntu now?
<jonathan_> no
<jonathan_> 11.10 and on
<rob0917> ok
<rob0917> but it is in the works
<jonathan_> yes
<rob0917> good
<Unit193> Howdy Salvatos ;)
<Salvatos> Hi :)
<Unit193> Yet another good choice!
<Salvatos> I'm looking for info but the site is loading incredibly slowly; I'm mostly wondering if I can run lubuntu on a persistent USB
<Unit193> Lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE (And some change in default apps) so you can do it
<Unit193> !usb | Salvatos
<ubot5> Salvatos: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Salvatos> Ah, thanks :)
<Salvatos> I've tried PuppyLinux but it felt bloated, yet a bit limiting, so I'm looking for other options
<bioterror> Salvatos, I booted lubuntu CD, waited for desktop to load, insert usb stick in and install lubuntu into that stick
<bioterror> and remember to use ext2 with USB
<Salvatos> I'm going to need to install directly on the USB, though, my CD burner is pretty much dead
<bioterror> that way I can even upgrade it without a problem
<cjohnston> 64 bit.. yay
<bioterror> that site is giving it to me really slow
<bioterror> been leeching it for over 2 hours
<Unit193> bioterror: From the torrent?
<bioterror> from that webpage
<bioterror> torrent could be faster by now
<cjohnston> Unit193: is there a 64bit torrent yet?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> look for mailing list
<cjohnston> if so I'll serve it
<cjohnston> ok
<bioterror> I'll put ^C for the wget
<cjohnston> who has access to add the link to the torrent on the site?
<Unit193> It's best to test it first (I would think so anyway)
<cjohnston> true
<phillw> bioterror: if the 64 bit checks out okay, pop it onto my server area. Thanks.
<bioterror> haaaa
<bioterror> torrent is even slower
<bioterror> maybe tomorrow then
<palhmbs> it there a left-right audio balance app?
<palhmbs> I haven't found the balance using alsamixer :(
<Salvatos> Wouldn't it be the slider under the Front entry?
<palhmbs> Salvatos, Front entry, <-- is that on the menu or panel or what?
<Salvatos> Well as soon as I launch ALSA I get a bunch of possible outputs (Master, Headphones, PCM, Front, Surround...)
<Salvatos> Each has a volume slider (vertical), and some have a balance slider underneath
<palhmbs> oh wait! - Audacious has it built-in - doh!
<palhmbs> how noob of me, my apologies
<Salvatos> No problem :)
<LAcan> so I wrote a bash script that moves a rather lrge file over a slow network connection. does anyone know how I can get the script to open the gui 'moving file' dialogue that shows a progress meter?
#lubuntu 2011-05-12
<Salvatos> Looks like I didn't get lucky; my computer says the USB drive isn't bootable
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know Salvatos
<Salvatos> Would Ubuntu's disk creator normally work or did I miss a step?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know what you've tried so far, nor do I have real time to get into your problem. It's 1 AM here, so you understand I hope?
<Salvatos> Of course
<MrChrisDruif> I've had issues with Ubuntu's disk creater before
<Salvatos> Maybe I could try with UNetbootin
<MrChrisDruif> On Windows it works perfectly :)
<Salvatos> Using UNet?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, unetbootin on Windows works perfect
<Salvatos> Okay, well I just ran it under Ubuntu, the USB does look a bit different
<Salvatos> I'll try that and if it still fails, wil try reformatting it and preparing it under Windows
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, good sign I think
<Salvatos> Thanks for the help
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome
<Salvatos> Good night
<MrChrisDruif> You too
<keithclark> Hey folks!
<keithclark> Anyone up and about?
<KM0201> affirmative
<WiZ> elloz
<keithclark> I'm just trying the new livecd of the 64 bit version and was wondering if Lubuntu is supposed to support broadcom out of the box?
<WiZ> not usually
<keithclark> Ok, thanks
<WiZ> you need to run the additional drivers
<keithclark> Yes, but they don't work off of the download, correct?
<WiZ> hmmm not sure if there is a local repo but give it a shot
<WiZ> when you click on the network icon does it say firmware missing?
<keithclark> Well, didn't work without a lot of effort for me.  Deal breaker on my particular setup.
<cpatrick008> keithclark, i did not lubuntu had a 64 bit version thought they only had a 32 bit version
<keithclark> cpatrick008, new and unsupported at the moment.
<keithclark> Just providing feeback
<cpatrick008> keithclark, can i have a link to the 64 bit version
<Unit193> cpatrick008: You should use the torrent!
<keithclark> I am currently seeding it on another machine.
<keithclark> I cannot remember the address
<keithclark> Unit193, do you know it?
<Unit193> keithclark: Sadly it's on OMGUbuntu (It's not even had full beta testing)
<cpatrick008> ok i will look there
<keithclark> There you go.
<keithclark> hey, I'm just testing it and providing feedback.
<cpatrick008> ok i found it hhttp://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=b29819701aedf1470ee098112fb2003eb881da25
<keithclark> I cannot remember if 32 bit Lubuntu supports broadcom out of the box though
<keithclark> cpatrick008, yup, my machine will be helping there
<cpatrick008> cant wait to try lubuntu currently running xubuntu
<keithclark> Actually I have to try xubuntu
<Unit193> Both Natty versions are nice!
<keithclark> Does it work with broadcom out of the box?
<brobo|hw> I just recently got lubuntu to work in a vbox and am trying now to figure out how to get/modify code
<brobo|hw> I've never been in a project as large as Lubuntu so I'm pretty new to it but am looking forward to giving it a shoot :)
<WiZ> broadcom not usually supported ootb as the firmware is needed
<keithclark> Is there any buntu that supports broadcom?
<WiZ> hmmm - I think elementary might if it's a newer card
<keithclark> Nope, older
<jmarsden> keithclark: Which broadcomm chip?
<cpatrick008> you should a intel wireless card it works out of the box
<keithclark> I forget now.  4318?
<WiZ> you can give it a try - it works ootb on one of my broadcom cards but not the other
<jmarsden> You can probably use the b43-fwcutter to handle that one.   sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
 * KM0201 has good luck w/ atheros cards
<KM0201> some cards dont' use b43, they use sta.
<keithclark> jmarsden, I'm on a wireless machine
<KM0201> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<WiZ> jmarsden I don't think he has another network connection
<cpatrick008> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA%20-%20No%20Internet%20access
<cpatrick008> that is how to do it with no internet access
<jmarsden> keithclark: Download the .deb for b43-fwcutter using windows, stick it on a USB stick, sudo dpkg -i it, ... usual approach... right?
<WiZ> keithclark if your card works with sta then elementary will work ootb
<KM0201> cpatrick008: depends on the device, if it uses b43, you have to download the firmware manually, STA doesn't require b43 firmware.. so it really depends on which broadcom he has (not all of themw orkw / STA)
<keithclark> jmarsden, windows?
<jmarsden> Or some otehr OS that works with your network hardware...
<KM0201> keithclark: if you can wire to your router/connection temporarily, that works also.,
<cpatrick008> here is b43 instructions with no Internet access https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20No%20Internet%20access
<jmarsden> keithclark: You are online now, so you clearly have some form of internet capability in some OS or other :)
<WiZ> lol
<keithclark> KM0201, yeah, not possible at the moment.  I'll try later, thanks guys
<cpatrick008> yw
<KM0201> keithclark: just look at that link i gave you... it helps you find which card you have, and tells you which driver you need
<KM0201> and then goes through the installation procedure
<WiZ> keithclark you are online using linux now lol
<keithclark> wiz, yes, on at another location
<WiZ> kernel 2.6.38-8
<WiZ> ahhh okay
<keithclark> wiz, not always as simple as you think
<WiZ> hmmm it is, once you figure the answer lol
<jonathan__> any devs around?
<jmarsden> jonathan__: Ask your question, I might help ... dev who know about what specifically?? :)
<cpatrick008> does anybody know if LXMusic supports ipod syncing
<jonathan__> I signed up for the team and want to help out but I need to learn how to do packaging etc.
<jmarsden> jonathan__: Have you read and understood the Ubuntu Packaging Guide ?  It is a good starting point for learning packaging... :)
<jmarsden> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<jonathan__> do I need to know programming?
<jmarsden> Knowing some scripting helps, but is not always 100% needed.
<jmarsden> jonathan__: Maybe start at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<jonathan__> looks like I have some practicing to do
<jmarsden> or for an Lubuntu-specific place to see how to contribute, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<jonathan__> are we just trying to fix problematic packages?
<jmarsden> jonathan__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/TODO
<jmarsden> jonathan__: Seems to me you have not spent much time on the Lubuntu wiki pages yet?  it might be a good place to do some reading :)
<jonathan__> that reminds me
<jonathan__> we're supposed to create our own page?
<cpatrick008> does anybody know if LXMusic supports ipod syncing
<jonathan__> I'm pretty confused at the moment because I've never developed anything before
<jmarsden> jonathan__: Decide what you want to do, then you have a chance of learning enough to do it... :)  writing a web page or wiki page is not "developing" in the usual software sense of the term.
<jonathan__> I think it was requested when we signed up
<jmarsden> See  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WikiCourse if you need something to help with that
<jmarsden> It is conventional for most people working on Lubuntu to have a wiki page, yes.
<jmarsden> But the amount of work needed for that compared to learning packaging from zero ... is tiny :)
<jonathan__> hehe
<jmarsden> Do, decide what you want to do, then do it :)
<jmarsden> s/Do,/So,/
<jonathan__> I guess it doesn't matter since I don't know much yet
<jonathan__> you guys are really helpful
<jmarsden> Good :)
<pwrusr> Where would one setup keyboard shortcuts ??
<jonathan__> you have to edit your ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml
<jonathan__> here's a gui tool if you want it http://code.google.com/p/obkey/
<pwrusr> no the rc.xml works ty 4 the response
<jonathan__> np
<bioterror> about 7 hours of seeding and my amd64 ratio is 52
<jgould> Ok,  So I want to have a pure Lubuntu install without gnome, unity or xubuntu.  what is the easiest way?
<bioterror> what's the starting point?
<jgould> Starting point was a Ubuntu 11.04 amd64 install
<bioterror> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<bioterror> if that removes lubuntu packages, then you can install lubuntu-desktop again and it will fetch them
<bioterror> !next
<bioterror> ;D
<jgould> Heh.  Everytime I've tried to use that method, I've managed to break the system to the point of a reinstall
<bioterror> how so
<bioterror> works like a charm!
<Unit193> jgould: That's on your Mac?
<jgould> Yeah
<ubuntu> i am running the 64 bit lubuntu from usb and i love it better than xfce
<seidos> what's your mem usage cpatrick008 ?
<cpatrick008> 1109mb of 3952mb used and i am running xchat taskmanager the installer and chromium
<cpatrick008> but it went down to 1082
<cpatrick008> seidos, it is 992mb of 3952mb with the installer and task manager and xchat running
<seidos> hmmm, i wonder if that was +/- buffers and cache :|, seems kind of high
<head_victim> seidos: I regularly use around 1gb of ram on my machine
<Valentine> what is this annoying thing whenever i start my system http://maketecheasier.com/auto-unlock-keyring-manager-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2009/03/14 , i even tick the Automatically unlock keyring but on next boot this annoying dialogue appears again.
<Valentine> free users, pls comment here asking him to add Lubuntu icon for his WP plugin http://kyleabaker.com/goodies/coding/wp-useragent/
<head_victim> gilir: about the update to the release notes, would it be worth putting in some sort of indication what hdd space is minimal?
<head_victim> It's just a common question in here that I've noticed is all.
<gilir> head_victim: I'm not sure of the real disk space needed, between 3 and 3,5 Gb
<head_victim> gilir: fair enough, might be something for me to test when I get my VMs back up and running
<skumara> hi, i'm new. I want to know wheather we can install and run kde and gnome software in lubuntu?
<WiZ> anything will install and run but the dependencies needed may me quite a few in some cases
<WiZ> is there any specific software you had in mind skumara
<skumara> wiz evolution, banshee, screenlet
<WiZ> yes they will run - evolution is quite heavy
<skumara> ok thank you wiz. i'm downloading lubuntu now
<WiZ> yw
<ahma> I cannot find out what I should do if I want lubuntu not to ask password when I log in. How can I do it? From"Users and Groups" option seems not to work.
<Ascavasaion> HOw do I get the Lock Desktop feature in Lubuntu?  I do not seit in the standard Applets.
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<bioterror> there's second last
<MK`> :O you guys got official? Congrats!!
<leszek> hi
<bioterror> hi
<vanni_> hi there
<vanni_> just discovered lubuntu via hacker news -> http://digitizor.com/2011/05/12/ubuntu-11-10-lightdm/
<vanni_> then I went to lxde.org (the official lxde website)
<vanni_> and what???
<vanni_> domain expired
<vanni_> on May 2
<leszek> vanni_: must be a co-incident
<vanni_> seems strange to me
<leszek> vanni_: you can also ask here, if you want to learn more about lxde
<vanni_> thx, not a newbie :P
<vanni_> only there to say the lxrt domain fact
<leszek> yeah its strange, but not unusual
<vanni_> *lxde
<vanni_> ah ok someone does not pay the bills?
<vanni_> :)
<MK`> heh yeah that's usually what happens
<MK`> someone forgets
<vanni_> ok then
<MK`> also, that's when you first heard of Lubuntu? :)
<vanni_> there an article on HN front page about GDM -> LightDM switch on Ubuntu 11.10
<vanni_> it says Lubuntu will adopt LightDM too
<MK`> heh
<MK`> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/lubuntu-made-official-ubuntu-derivative/
<MK`> it was probably listed because of that <3 good things happening already!
<vanni_> then I went to official Lubuntu site and then to lxde.org (linked there)
<MK`> heh
<vanni_> and then "Mark Shuttleworth says "Thank you" to lubuntu community"
<vanni_> oh, I said... good thing!
<vanni_> but... domain expired on lxde.org on which is based Lubuntu...
<vanni_> I had a bad feeling about this
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<MK`> hm, May 2? that is weird
<vanni_> How can be Lubuntu an official Ubuntu derivative if the main component website is offline?
<MK`> well, it's just a domain
<MK`> I'm sure the site is still up
<vanni_> I see an ad landing page
<MK`> yeah the domain name expired
<MK`> I dunno the IP though :P
<vanni_> :)
<vanni_> ok then, I have to go... good luck for the project! ;)
<MK`> seeya
<vanni_> bye
<MK`> got the 64-bit iso :D
<nk_> :)
<MK`> hi nk :-
<MK`> damn
<Soupermanito> :D I't exists!
<MK`> welcome to the awesome
<Soupermanito> so I run xubuntu and i want to try lxde, should i >sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends as MK` said to me? :P
<Soupermanito> ok, here it goes, >YES
<MK`> lol
<jmarsden> To those worried about lxde.org -- all the LXDE codebase is in git on other servers, which remain accessible.  Do not panic :)
<MK`> Yeah, I figured the domain just expired
 * WiZ isn't panicking :P
<xuzas> hi everyone
<xuzas> on lxde hotkeys configuration, for what stands the "S" button?
<Soupermanito> AAAAAAAAAA IT WANTS TO CHANGE MY SESSION MANAGER
<Soupermanito> ups caplocks
<Soupermanito> so i just leave gdm? or i change it to lxdm?
<MK`> Soupermanito: you can always change it again later
<craigbass1976> I'm quitting firefox.  This means I'm also quitting fireftp.  What's the best replacement?  Filezilla doesn't allow me to edit the files live so well as fireftp did; I've got to save it, then close it for the changes to take effect
<MK`> xuzas: maybe Super?
<MK`> if not shift
<xuzas> i thought it was shift. but neither shift nor super
<MK`> probably not Scroll Lock or SysRq :P
<xuzas> i just want to create this keybind:: Shift + Ctrl + Alt + Right
<xuzas> how should i do?
<bioterror> what your combination does?
<MK`> gilir: are you on the box with the isos I wanted? :D
<bioterror> MK`, UDS still continues
<MK`> Oh, yeah
<MK`> Forgot
<bioterror> xuzas, yes? what that key combination should do
<xuzas> sending a window to the desktop situated on the right
<bioterror> it's binded already
<bioterror> alt+shift + arrow
<bioterror> :----)
<bioterror> easier to drop ctrl off
<xuzas> oh! yes, you're right. thank's, bioterror!
<bioterror> np
<xuzas> i searched in the config file but nothing :Sç
<bioterror> more about bindings, check ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<xuzas> there's where i tryed to change it
<xuzas> putting »S-C-A-Right«
<xuzas> maybe it doesen't support keybindigs longer than 3 keys?
<bioterror> I dunno, no reason to use ctrl-shift-alt as alt+shift is easier to press
<Soupermanito> :D it works, is nice, D: It uses chromium...
<bioterror> or ctrl+alt
<bioterror> i think alt+shift is openbox default
<xuzas> yes, i think it's better so
<xuzas> don't know why they put ctrl+alt+shift+right by default :S
<xuzas> in gnome*
<bioterror> becouse gnome
<MK`> xuzas: it maybe your keyboard isn't recognizing too many keypresses?
<MK`> -it
<xuzas> that's not the point
<MK`> I can press z+x+right but not z+x+left :D
<bioterror> MK`, you need keytronic 2000!
<bioterror> szczur, do you agree with me?
<MK`> :o?
<bioterror> http://www.virtualmicro.com/images/product_images/keytronic-kbd-kt800.gif .D
<bioterror> http://a.imagehost.org/0665/KT2001.png
<szczur> agree with what?
<MK`> :P
<MK`> This is just a laptop keyboard is why
<szczur> you sent two images of keyboard :P
<bioterror> szczur, that keytronic keyboards are awesome
<bioterror> you can press half of the keys and it recognizes them
<szczur> yup, that's right :)
<MK`> when I cannot even press 3 keys at once it renders me mostly unable to game on here D:
<bioterror> good for playing Slicks n Slide :D
<szczur> but it reminds me the time of DIN connector etc. :)
<szczur> but i have keyboard like this, connected right now
<einseenai> hello, guys, is lxdm themable?
<bioterror> sure
<einseenai> cool, thx
<bioterror> change background and so on
<craigbass1976> Is there a text editor with built in ftp anyone can recommend?
<seidos> the only thing that i can think of is emacs, but i need about 20 more times trying to use it to be able to tell you if that functionality is already in it craigbass1976
<craigbass1976> seidos, I really wish the notepad++ guy would port it to linux...
<Soupermanito> wine it
<jrgifford> just use gmate. notepad++
 * jrgifford hit enter too soon
<jrgifford> notepad++ isn't that great (IMHO)
<KM0201> what is notepad++?
<jrgifford> notepad++ is a plaintext editor for windows.
<jrgifford> http://notepad-plus-plus.org/
<craigbass1976> but it had ftp...  I just switched from FF to Chromium, and I'm missing fireftp. It did what I wanted.  Filezilla and gftp keep asking me about saving, and that's only after I shut Geany down.  I'd like ot hit save in Geany (after opening the file in the first place live in the ftp client) and have it save the file to the server right then
<jrgifford> when i do ftp, i generally fire up filezilla.
<jrgifford> however, that's rare, because i just do a git push heroku. :P
<craigbass1976> jrgifford, that's giving me the same trouble.  Have you found a way around it?
<craigbass1976> git push heroku... sounds dirty
<jrgifford> craigbass1976, nope.
<seidos> too bad you can't use scp, or some simple cli tool
<seidos> to just push the file up
<craigbass1976> I could scp, I'd just rather do it in one step, from the text editor.  With fireftp, I could also edit jpg with gimp on the fly...
<seidos> i wish i could help.  maybe the geany guys could.  they might be interested in the feature you are talking about
<MK`> notepad++ is fantastic
<MK`> I really do hope they port it
<Soupermanito> just tryed it jrgifford and it works perfectly whit wine
<Soupermanito> :D
<jrgifford> :)
<jrgifford> i might give it a go. i never really tried it.
<jrgifford> ewww. . . notepad++ looks ugly in openbox gnomes session. :P
<bioterror> jrgifford, basic windows application
<bioterror> jrgifford, ofcourse it looks fugly ;)
<Unit193> They need a linux version of N++ ;)
<MK`> paint.net is higher priority
<bioterror> Unit193, http://tclpad.sourceforge.net/
<jrgifford> bioterror, agreed. of course it's ugly. ;)
<bioterror> Unit193, does that satisfy you? :D
<Unit193> bioterror: Not really? I'll just use Scite (or use it in wine...)
<bioterror> nano is okay
<bioterror> as you can teach different languages and configs for it
<jrgifford> vim is better than nano. :P
<bioterror> I can deal with vi, but somehow it's not my piece of cake
<Unit193> nano is sweet (That's the one I use most)
<bioterror> same here
<jrgifford> yeah, I know a far amount of people that can use vi(m), but don't because it's not their thing. editors are a touchy subject.
<Unit193> And if you HAVE to use win, there is a version for it :D
<bioterror> I've used pico/nano since 1998
<bioterror> and it works :)
<einseenai> guys, does lubuntu use libnotify? and are these popups as customizable as in xfce?
<bioterror> einseenai, dpkg -l libnotify
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> dpkg -l |grep libnotify
<bioterror> dpkg -L libnotify1
<einseenai> bioterror, is it kinda conf file? in xfce it's possible to place notification in different corners of screen and they r themable
<bioterror> einseenai, try command notification-properties
<bioterror> hi kille ;)
<kille> hi
<einseenai> bioterror, thx :-) i first need to install lubuntu to check out. i just wanted to know the level of customizability before i switch to lubuntu.
<Lostmonk> is there a wubi for lubuntu?
<bioterror> tehcnically  I hope not
<bioterror> but there's some exe -files in amd64 at least
<Lostmonk> because I have a lubuntu cd, and it never fully loads
<Lostmonk> and the laptop is so old it has no burner
<Lostmonk> LOL
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> you dont have friends with cd-rw -drive?
<Lostmonk> yeah, thats where I just burnt the cd the other day
<Unit193> Lostmonk: Does the laptop support booting from USB?
<Lostmonk> nope
<Lostmonk> its an old p3
<leszek> Lostmonk: is the cd-drive working so far that it lets you get to the boot menu ?
<Lostmonk> yes
<leszek> then your laptop is able to boot from usb
<leszek> just create a usb stick with unetbootin
<leszek> put it in your usb slot
<leszek> boot from cd until boot screen shows up , remove quiet & splash from boot options and press enter. Wait until kernel and initrd are loaded and remove cd
<leszek> it should then boot further on from usb
<Lostmonk> it will automatically search for the usb?
<leszek> yes
<leszek> it will search all drives technically speaking for the filesystem.squashfs
<Lostmonk> is there a least sys req for lubuntu?
<leszek> so basically you can also put the filesystem.squashfs onto the hd and it will boot from there
<Lostmonk> its a p3 withh like 256m ram
<Lostmonk> that should run lubuntu, right?
<leszek> yes
<leszek> pretty well :)
<Lostmonk> thought so
<leszek> ah the fileystem.squashfs needs to be in the casper directory. So if you are really thinking to put it on the harddisk don't forget to put it into this directory
<Lostmonk> kk
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> about 24 hours of seeding Lubuntu-11.04-amd64.iso and ratio is 94.5
<bioterror> not bad
<MrChrisDruif> 94.5? =-O
<bioterror> yeah
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...linuxtracker does a better job at uploading it seems...
<MrChrisDruif> About 10x the speed of publicbt :P
<bioterror> that's where I've been seeding
<bioterror> I've set my upload to 350kb/s
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror; I've set it to unlimited...
<bioterror> I like to have steady bandwith
<MrChrisDruif> But it's going at ~50 KiB/s
<xuzas> hi there!
<xuzas> what's the default keybind for screenlock?
<bioterror> Thu15:43*<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<bioterror> I just searched that line ;)
<bioterror> was it second last section or something
<xuzas> i don't get this keybind to work. did you do?
<bioterror> xuzas, I dont use it
<bioterror> but many people has ;)
<bioterror> xuzas, windows + l should lock your screen
<xuzas> but it doesnt
<bioterror> xuzas, try command openbox --reconfigure
<bioterror> it reloads your configs
<xuzas> it doesn't
#lubuntu 2011-05-13
<kidkid02> i haven
<kidkid02> i havent had any updates in about 4-5 days
<kidkid02> is this normal?
<KM0201> kidkid02: i had a fwe day before yesterday
<KM0201> have you ran sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get upgrade  ?
<phillw> kidkid02: yes, all the devs are at UDS
<phillw> nice hotel, swimming pool, serious meetings to attend for the next ubuntu cycle, good food... now where do you think updates are in that list of priorities?
<kidkid02> uds?
<kidkid02> i don't even...
<kidkid02> KM0201, i ran the Update Manager
<phillw> kidkid02: UDS is where they are all, 1 week every 6 months we actually let the devs out of their cages.
<KM0201> kidkid02: ubuntu development summitt (kinda like where everyone gets ready for the next release of ubuntu)
<robotman> wait you let the DEVs go to a social event
<robotman> that must be interesting
<robotman> :P
<KM0201> robotman: they have no lives anyway, it's good for them to take 1 week a year to socialize.. :0
<phillw> robotman: the devs are there, hence about 14 meeting rooms required!
<robotman> lol
<phillw> next UDS is back in USA, I'm hoping the one just after the next LTS will be in Europe
<KM0201> phillw: why are you hoping that?
<KM0201> !uds
<ubot5> The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between May 9th - 13th in Budapest, Hungary - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/ for more details
<phillw> I may get to attend:)
 * phillw can we all decamp to #lubuntu-offtopic please.
<jgould> How do you add things to the application menu in LXDE?  I can't seem to figure out how to accomplish this...
<Unit193> jgould: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> jgould: in the Guides section --> no. 3 :D
<theholder> Hi
<theholder> is there a way in lubuntu to allow the screen of a laptop to be put down and not sleep the laptop
<jgould> I had to bring up the gnome-power-manager for that, theholder
<theholder> oh
<theholder> jgould, where can i find this
<jgould> More specificly, I used the icon telling me that my battery was discharging.
<jgould> I want my laptop to sleep when I close the lid and it didn't
<theholder> o.O
<theholder> mine does
<jgould> Mine didn't for some reason.  but my install was also a Ubuntu install first and then a Xubuntu and then an Lubnutu before I removed everything except for the Lubuntu stuff.
<jgould> Wow... A file transfer from the server killed my machine...
<jgould> (well, not really
<bioterror> jgould, ? :D
<bioterror> theholder, unplug power cable from your laptop
<bioterror> and you get that icon
<theholder> thanks i got it
<jgould> that was my response, bioterror...  I was albe to drop to a console and do what I was trying to do using lxterm...
<bioterror> hi gilir
<bioterror> still in hungary
<Unit193> You can tell by his host ;)
<bioterror> oh no!
<bioterror> unicum comes from hungary
<bioterror> hurrrhhhh
<sagaci> hi, just installed compiz on lubuntu 11.04 64-bit... anyway to easily make it start with I turn on the computer... so I don't have to manually type compiz --replace?
<jonathan_> yes
<jonathan_> I forget which menu the customize look and feel is under
<bioterror> put it into autstart ;)
<jonathan_> but in the advanced tab you are able to edit which wm you use
<bioterror> I would keep openbox
<bioterror> and run compiz on it
<ohaithere> Hello. I looked at the software list for Lubuntu 11.04, but I didn't find any crypto. Can I still encrypt my hard disk on install; like with ubuntu alternative?
<jmarsden> ohaithere: Lubuntu uses the uniquity graphical installer.  The option to encrypt your home directory is available.  I don't think the option to do "whole disk" encryption at install time is available.
<jmarsden> s/uniquity/ubiquity/
<ohaithere> awesome
<ohaithere> thats all i really need
<ohaithere> thanks!
<jmarsden> ohaithere: You're welcome.
<sagaci> there's nowhere in Desktop Session Settings to add compiz to automatic startup
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ there's a guide
<bioterror> create compiz.desktop or something like that and place it into ~/.config/autostart/
<sagaci> i'l try that
<MK`> full disk encryption is on the alternate CDs but not the LiveCDs :<
<MK`> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/05/help-bring-disk-encryption-ubuntu-live-cd
<sagaci> bioterror: tried that, rebooted and didn't show up in the list
<sagaci> bioterror: rebooted again compiz works now but missing top lxde panel :/ make one you lose one
<bioterror> sagaci, where did it go :D
<sagaci> is there a command to bring it back
<jmarsden> sagaci: The place to specify compiz instead of openbox-lxde is in Preferences -> Desktop Settings under the Advanced tab...  or it *should* be :)
<gilir> jmarsden: ... but I'm quite sure it doesn't work as expected :/
<jmarsden> gilir: It used to, at least according to http://www.dwasifar.com/?p=1442
<jmarsden> I do not have a spare PC with a fancy 3D graphics card on it to test with at the moment, my spare PCs are all old junk ones people have given away :)
<gilir> cool, so it's just my system which is broken :p
<jmarsden> Maybe... if I can free up a spare new PC at work to test with at some point, I will :)
<Ascavasaion> Any ideas how to add a Lock Desktop button to a lubuntu desktop?  For when you leave your desk etc.?
<WiZ> think it's one of the things you can add to the panel
<Ascavasaion> WiZ: I also thought so, but see nothing there.
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, what's wrong with keybinding?
<bioterror> windows doesnt have lock desktop -button, but I'm using Windows + L
<bioterror> sure you can make yourself icon too
<bioterror> create a desktop file and add to Exec=xscreensaver-command -lock
<bioterror> all you need is a little bit of creativity
<Ascavasaion> https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg02066.html <== a work around kind of thing for lockig the desktop.
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#I want to bind key to lock my screen, how do I do it?
<bioterror> make yourself a key binding
<bioterror> it's faster!
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Okay, I did that, how to I load it?
<bioterror> openbox --reconfigure
<jmarsden> bioterror: You can't have spaces in a URL, you meant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#I%20want%20to%20bind%20key%20to%20lock%20my%20screen,%20how%20do%20I%20do%20it?
<bioterror> jmarsden, really
<bioterror> somehow ubuntu's wiki doesnt give them with chrome/chromium :D
<bioterror> but if I copy & paste that whole line
<bioterror> it works juuuust fine
<jmarsden> Hmmm, I got and pasted the URL from Firefox 4 into Xchat and it converted the spaces into the %20s for me automagically... and the URL spec says you escape the spaces...
<jmarsden> http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1738.txt   and search for the word   unsafe    in it :)
<bioterror> not my fault wiki.ubuntu.com sucks :D
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Thank you... it worked like a charm :)
<WiZ> lol
<Ascavasaion> Can XChat run mIRC scripts/bots?
<bioterror> no
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: I am trying to set up a trivia bot for fun here at home, but I cnanot figure the things out.
<jmarsden> xchat can run scripts in C, C++, Perl, Python, TCL, Lisp, Ruby and Falcon.  Isn't that good enough?
<bioterror> mIRC has own language
<bioterror> as far as I remember
<bioterror> I have not used mIRC since 1998
<MK`> yes it does
<MK`> mIRC can only run stuff in its own language
<MK`> which isn't all that stable sometimes :P
<bioterror> I remember alias was like "wii whois $nick $nick" when "real clients" uses $0 $0 ;)
<bioterror> oh well
<bioterror> I gotta run, some problems with after effects
<bioterror> hi sz
<szczur> hi bioterror :)
<szczur> what's up?
<bioterror> installing XP, and I'm totally tired
<bioterror> I took a new apprentice last night and I spent some quality time with him :D
<bioterror> was it 2am when I rolled into bed
<szczur> whoa :)
<MK`> bioterror: it has $1 etc. for the first, etc. thing sent to it
<mati75> hi
<bioterror> howdy
<bioterror> my connection alone has served amd64 lubuntu alone to 140 guys
<bioterror> what comes to ratio
<bioterror> I never expected it to be so popular
<MrChrisDruif> <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> I really need to properly set up my torrent-client or something
<MrChrisDruif> Only 0.782
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I'm seeding for you?
<Timo_> bioterror: stop seeding for us, we wanna seed to
<Timo_> too*
<Timo_> :D
 * bioterror closes the zipper
<bioterror> :D
 * bioterror takes the jacket
<Timo_> bioterror: seeding with 2.0kb/s
<Timo_> Ratio: 0.09
<Timo_> 0.10 now!
<bioterror> 350kB/s
<bioterror> I rised it to 450KiB/s :D
<cdubya> I ran lubuntu before and recently added lubuntu to it because I really dislike unity.......anyway, before I had a panel that I could hide on the left of my screen, but I can't figure out how to get that back on this version and need to be able to add app shortcuts to it.
<bioterror> right click your lxpanel
<bioterror> and you have there that application launcher or what was it
<bioterror> and edit it
<bioterror> then you can add and remove applications
<Timo_> I'm at 5-10 kb/s :D
<Timo_> and I dropped to 0
<bioterror> 8-24KiB
<cdubya> I see that I can add a new panel, but how do you add individual items to that panel? It looks like the only things you can add are the predetermined widgets or whatever lxde calls them....
<cdubya> nevermind. I remember I had to edit the panel config. Thanks.
<skrite> hey all, great distro you have here
<skrite> what is a good package to install for setting up two finger click and such on a touchpad?
<Elwood_> so the clock disappeared.
<kristian_> hi all
<kristian_> I'm thinking of upgrading through the Update Manager... never done that before, should it work?
<kristian_> from 10.10 to 11.04....
<bioterror> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<bioterror> you can do it from terminal too!
<kristian_> yeah, I know... I'm just a bit nervous about it
<bioterror> dont be
<kristian_> what's the "-d" about?
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> -d is not needed
<bioterror> that's just my bad habit
<bioterror> as I'm doing it when there's alphas and betas
<bioterror>   -d, --devel-release   Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is
<bioterror>                         possible
<kristian_> yes, I just saw
<Lostmonk> so, Im trying to get lubuntu to install on an old laptop, and the installer everything, then it starts to load a gui
<Lostmonk> I get an arrow, then the busy sign, and it freezes right there
<bioterror> take mini.iso
<Lostmonk> is there a way to get the installer to go without it loading a DE?
<bioterror> !mini
<ubot5> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Lostmonk> do I need a different ISO, or can I do it from the other disk?
<bioterror> and sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<Lostmonk> because I have no burner, and it took me ages to get this cd in the first place
<bioterror> Lostmonk, I dont have neither. I use usb sticks
<Lostmonk> its so old it wont boot from usb
<Lostmonk> and I tried what someone said about letting it load the kernel and then going to usb, and it still ditn work
<KM0201> Lostmonk: i'm not sure how to do it.. but there should be a way you can partition a small part of your hard drive (say, 1gig)... and boot the ISo off of that.
<KM0201> but i'm not sure how to do that
<KM0201> Lostmonk: does the machine currently hae linux? or is it running MS?
<Lostmonk> its running xp
<KM0201> hmm, ok
<KM0201> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<KM0201> i wouldn't use wubi.
<KM0201> but instlux is a possibility
<KM0201> ah wait
<KM0201> nevermind
<KM0201> you'd have to do the "manual process"
<KM0201> doesn't look horribly difficult
<brobo> Hello, I'm looking for some guidance on how to get, change, test, and commit Lubuntu code. I'm looking into getting in on the Lubuntu project but I have never been a part of any project of this caliber and so I'm not sure what to do. Any assistance is much appreciated :)
<palhmbs> is way to make my ASUS CPU temp show up in the panel?
<palhmbs> I'm getting temp from exec sensors at command-line
<bioterror> I'm using lm-sensors and conky
<palhmbs> just not in panel
<palhmbs> worked outta da box with the old mb
<palhmbs> :(
<palhmbs> I looked under /proc/acpi/thermal_zone and there are no files...
<palhmbs> I assume that the "Temperature Settings" panel needs to be told a different location, maybe?
<Lostmonk> KM0201: have you ever used instlux
<KM0201> Lostmonk: negative, but i donj't think thas what you need to do.
<KM0201> i think what yo're wanting to do
<KM0201> you'll have to do the "manual" way
<brobo> * seidos has quit (Read error: Operation timed out)
<brobo> * xuzas has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<brobo>  
<brobo> * Loaded log from Fri May 13 16:30:02 2011
<brobo>  
<brobo> * Now talking on #lubuntu
<brobo> * Topic for #lubuntu is: Welcome to #lubuntu || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat || Lubuntu 11.04 is available via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Announcement/NattyNarwhal (please use the torrent feed). Always follow the channel guidelines.
<brobo> * Topic for #lubuntu set by DragonEyes!~devilbot@unaffiliated/mohan-chml/bot/devilbot at Thu Apr 28 14:27:32 2011
<brobo> -ChanServ- [#lubuntu] Welcome to lubuntu,|| Logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService || For general chat, use #lubuntu-offtopic
<brobo> <palhmbs> I looked under /proc/acpi/thermal_zone and there are no files...
<bioterror> wtg brobo ;)
<brobo> <palhmbs> I assume that the "Temperature Settings" panel needs to be told a different location, maybe?
<brobo> * xuzas (~andreas@200.46.165.83.dynamic.mundo-r.com) has joined #lubuntu
<brobo> <Lostmonk> KM0201: ha
<brobo> >_>
<brobo> Sorry
<Lostmonk> KM0201: the lubuntu cd?
<brobo> Really sorry... my compy just spazzed <_<
 * brobo hangs his head in embarrassment
<KM0201> Lostmonk: no... looka t the "manual process" for unpacking the ISO, onto a partition on your hard drive that you create.
<Lostmonk> kk
<KM0201> then you set your computer to boot that little partition
<KM0201> and that *should* do what you want
<Unit193> I'm just glad you didn't ls /bin (yes, I have had that done...)
<bioterror> Unit193, or /shell -o cat ~/ascii/* :D
<brobo> what I MEANT to say was: I'm looking for some guidance on how to get, change, test, and commit Lubuntu code. I'm looking into getting in on the Lubuntu project but I have never been a part of any project of this caliber and so I'm not sure what to do. Any assistance is much appreciated :)
<Lostmonk> oy vey
<Lostmonk> gonna be a fun process
<bioterror> brobo, why not eat piece of cake that fits into your mouth?
<brobo> >.>
<Lostmonk> cake is a lie!
<brobo> I'm not doing very well, am I? Online for less than five minutes and I already make a fool of myself
<Lostmonk> sounds like irc to me
<Lostmonk> LOL
<bioterror> brobo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Bugs
<brobo> mmhm... that's brobo for ya
<brobo> ...but that's for Ubuntu. I understand that Lubuntu is officially in the Ubuntu repositories but don't I need some *Lubuntu* guides?
<bioterror> lubuntu has bugs too, d'oh?
<brobo> yes, but if I follow that guide won't I be looking for bugs in Ubuntu?
<bioterror> or did you think that you can start coding pcmanfm from scratch?
<Lostmonk> would be nice if he coudl
<Lostmonk> could*
<brobo> >.<
<brobo> I wasn't objecting to the bug focus group. As the resident noob I'll do whatever you tell me to do, I just need more clear instructions on how to help with Lubuntu, and I'm slightly confused since I'm following an Ubuntu guide
<bioterror> huh
<bioterror> we in here lubuntu team also submit our bugs into launchpad too
<bioterror> did you know that
<bioterror> launchpad is more than nice site to have user account to show off
<brobo> *sigh* I'll just follow this guide, although I'm still not sure how it's going to be for Lubuntu
<brobo> I have to go anyways...
<bioterror> as I said
<bioterror> what next?-)
<xuzas> what's the matter with my isp?
<bioterror> we dunno?
<MrChrisDruif> I dunno at least
#lubuntu 2011-05-14
<Elwood_> so all the text in title windows and the clock has disappeared.
<Elwood_> what hap?
<Semitones> hey you folks -- i'm on 11.04 :)
<Semitones> how are you all liking natty so far?
<jonathan__> it's good but a bit buggy
<Semitones> hmm
<KM0201> i'm having zero issues w/ lubuntu
<KM0201> had a few issues w/ ubuntu (nothing insurmountable though)
<Semitones> i think it's kind of annoying that if I want to uninstall Cheese, i also have to remove lubuntu-desktop
<Semitones> what if some cool new program is backported to 10.04
<Semitones> KM0201, I tried to install 11.04 and the installer crashed :/
<Semitones> i wonder if it's reproducible
<KM0201> Semitones: thats a metapackage.. uninstall cheese, it will not remove lubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> Semitones: How much RAM do you have?
<KM0201> Semitones: it does the same thing if you uninstall it from gnome, it wants to uninstall gnome-desktop
<Semitones> Unit193, how do I check? top?
<Semitones> looks like 512 kb
<Semitones> er
<Semitones> lol mb
<Unit193> The installer *should* run just fine on that...
<jonathan__> there should be a no remove option
<jonathan__> I think it's --no-remove
<KM0201> jonathan__: thats still really irrelevant, removing lubuntu-desktop, does not uninstall lubuntu-desktop.... if you look, 90% of the time when you remove a package, it will want to remove that package.
<kalithlev> hello, I can't seem to use alt+1 in the terminal, anyone know why?
<KM0201> kalithlev: cuz its alt+f1?
<kalithlev> i use irssi, you use alt+x to switch between channels
<kalithlev> alt+2 and above works
<KM0201> oh i thought you were tryin to get to console
<Unit193> kalithlev: I think the lxterminal uses that shortcut (You would change it in the options)
<Unit193> You can also use /win 1
<kalithlev> oh lxterminal uses it for tabs
<kalithlev> i disabled it, now it works, thanks!
<Unit193> kalithlev: Do you also use alt+a?
<kalithlev> no, what's that for?
<kalithlev> oh, I use it for screen
<Unit193> Alt+a will go to the window with Act
<kalithlev> oh, neat
<kalithlev> hey, you guys know what happened to lxde.org?
<KM0201> kalithlev: server probs
<Unit193> kalithlev: Changing hosts and should be back this week(end)
<kalithlev> phew! i'm trying lubuntu now after the unity fiasco
<Unit193> kalithlev: How do you like it? (Have you tried any of the other *ubuntus?)
<KM0201> poor unity.. it's the current target of every ubuntu users ire.
<Unit193> KM0201: I know a few that like it
<KM0201> Unit193: i actually kinda like it.. the prob is, my laptop.. it just choked it.
<KM0201> my PC, i'm sure it can run it.
<KM0201> but i've not gotten around to updating it yet.
<KM0201> and i'm leerie, cuz of all the probs i'm reading about w/ nvidia drivers
<kalithlev> i like lubuntu so far
<kalithlev> but is there anything to create launchers?
<KM0201> kalithlev: for the panel, or the desktop?
<kalithlev> desktop
<KM0201> kalithlev: there is, but it seems more difficult than necessary, so i just made panel icons
<Unit193> kalithlev: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<kalithlev> thanks
<kalithlev> xml files open in chrome for some reason, can i change it to leafpad?
<kalithlev> found it, sorry
<mr-rich> Hello. I'm trying to install lubuntu on a very old PII 266 laptop. Network is via pcmcia card that works under tinycore. I can see the lights flashing, but auto config for the netowrk always fails. Any help?
<mr-rich> the laptop has 160MB ram and a 4GB HD ...
<mr-rich> I'm installing from the mino.iso ...
<mr-rich> 11.04
<kalithlev> why do people keep such old computers? just curious :)
<Unit193> Because they are not broken... (And if you find the correct OS, they will still do a little...)
<Unit193> ...Now I want to rename the ISO to mino....
<skrite> hey all, i am getting only white noise from the clementine music player. I think it uses gstreamer, but i have all the restricted-extras and such..
<skrite> any ideas?
<mr-rich> kalithlev: it still works ... why not? :)
<mr-rich> any help w/the install?
<mr-rich> is there a boot option I need to put in for pcmcia?
<kalithlev> oh thank god for the <monitor> option in lubuntu-rc.xml
<kalithlev> does lxrandr save settings anywhere? i have to use a custom xrandr command now to set up my monitors
<kalithlev> can i use that instead of making a script execute my xrandr command?
<bioterror> kalithlev, I'm wondering the same. C2D's are nowdays junk
<kalithlev> hm, chrome doesn't like lxde :( i can't get it to use my proxy
<KM0201> kalithlev: id suspect thats more a configuration area.. .chrome works flawlessly here
<kalithlev> in the chrome error log it says that it only support gnome/kde
<kalithlev> i tried the env variable too, not working
<bioterror> For other desktop environments, Chromium's proxy settings can be configured using command-line flags or environment variables. These are documented on the man page (man google-chrome or man chromium-browser).
<jmarsden> Chrome?  Or Chromium?  Are people really installing the (closed, proprietary) Chrome into the free Lubuntu, instead of Chromium, and if they are, why is this being done?  Flash support, or something??
<kalithlev> command line seems to work
<kalithlev> so i can get google account sync
<bioterror> jmarsden, for most of the people they are same. another one just has funny blue icon
<jmarsden> bioterror: I sort of agree, but from a support viewpoint, we need to encourage clarity about which one someone is asking for help with; one is included in Lubuntu by default, and bugs in it can be fixed in the open source world; the other is not in Lubuntu, and bugs in it cannot be fixed by us.
<kalithlev> oh chromium got syncing
<kalithlev> chromium seems to ignore http_proxy too
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> synaptic says that i have all these auto-removable packages: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5957284/2011-05-13-124705_1440x900_scrot.png
<EagleScreen> can I go ahead and remove them?
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> go with the flow!
<bioterror> those are needed by the installer or something like that
<EagleScreen> another question: is there some kind of "inhibit powersave" applet like in Gnome for LXDE?
<bioterror> you're using laptop?
<EagleScreen> yes
<bioterror> unplug power cable
<bioterror> TA-DAA!
<EagleScreen> when i am with a presentation or watching a video, I would like to disable powersave features
<bioterror> there you have gnome-power-manager when you unplug the cable from your laptop
<bioterror> and you can say to it that "always display icon"
<EagleScreen> I already saw it
<jmarsden> bioterror: ... um... no way is libcheese needed by the installer :)
<jmarsden> Did you read his list??
<bioterror> quickly looked at it
<jmarsden> Some of them are the ones that are accidentally left in from the install, others I don't know where they came from, but they are not left around after an install when I test... so something else happened on that machine...
<bioterror> jmarsden, apt-get purge has been singing ;)
<jmarsden> There was a bug about removing some of the "left behind by installer" packages breaking encrypted home directory stuff, I think that was fixed in 11.04 but I am not sure... I would therefore be very wary about removing cryptsetup on machines with home dir encryption enabled.
<EagleScreen_> mine has home encrypted
<jmarsden> EagleScreen_: Did you reboot it after you removed cryptseup?  If not, I'd suggest   sudo apt-get add cryptsetup     just to be safe.
<jmarsden> EagleScreen_: if you already rebooted it and all is well without cryptsetup, then I'm just being over cautious :)
<EagleScreen_> i want to do the test, but i can't reboot right now
<EagleScreen_> i will tell the result
<jmarsden> No!  If you test and it fails, you will lose all your home dir and be unhappy!
<jmarsden> Just do the     sudo apt-get install cryptsetup
<EagleScreen_> but i have the passpphrase to decrypt
<EagleScreen_> and i can install it from a Live enviroment
<jmarsden> Your choice.  Just don't blame me if you end up unable to get at your files in home dir.
<jmarsden> cryptsetup is not a big package... I'd just install it and play safe.
<EagleScreen_> and then.. how would we know if there is a bug in Lubuntu?
<jmarsden> Test it on a test machine, one with nothing of value in its /home .
<EagleScreen_> like this one
<jmarsden> If your machine has nothing of value in /home, why did you encrypt your home dir????
<EagleScreen_> there isn't valuable data by the moment
<jmarsden> OK.
<EagleScreen_> if all works ok, then will be
<kalithlev> i installed lubuntu on a new vm, and gksu won't accept my password... sudo accepts it
<jmarsden> kalithlev: Graphical sudo, so use gksudo.  IF you want graphical su, use gksu instead :)
<jmarsden> kalithlev: su would ask for the password of the root user, and there is no such password by default in Ubuntu, by design.
<kalithlev> i'm just using the synaptic link..
<kalithlev> i see it uses gksu
<jmarsden> kalithlev: Describe step by step what you are doing so I can try to reproduce the issue...?
<kalithlev> i installed lubuntu with mini.iso and apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<kalithlev> rebooted, logged in and clicked synaptic
<jmarsden> Hmmm.  OK.  Synaptic is not part of Lubuntu if you install it from the Lubuntu CD... which is what I do :)  Let me install synaptic in Lubuntu and then see if I can duplicate the issue...
<jmarsden> Wait... my mistake.. it is there... and it works for me... hmmm.
<kalithlev> weird
<bioterror> synaptic.desktop had bug
<bioterror> it has gksu in fron of it
<bioterror> instead of gksud
<bioterror> o
<bioterror> I remember so
<jmarsden> kalithlev: If you click start -> Run and then type in   gksudo synaptic      does it work fine?
<jmarsden> bioterror: In 11.04?
<bioterror> jmarsden, at least in 10.10
<bioterror> I have not upgraded my wife's laptop to 11.04 :D
<kalithlev> it works with gksudo
<jmarsden> kalithlev: Good.  are you running Nattty 11.04, or Maverick 10.10 ?
<bioterror> Exec=gksu --description /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop /usr/sbin/synaptic
<kalithlev> it should be 11.04, kernel 2.6.38 at least
<bioterror> says 10.10
<jmarsden> kalithlev: To check, in LXterminal type the command     lsb_release -cd     # and tell me what it outputs
<kalithlev> natty
<bioterror> jmarsden, -rc! ;)
<jmarsden> OK... and where did you download the mini ISO for Natty?
<kalithlev> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kalithlev> 64bit
<jmarsden> bioterror: -ircd if you want :)
<bioterror> release and codename are good ;)
<bioterror> jmarsden, -a to rule them all!
<jmarsden> kalithlev: OK... I suppose I will need to try it and see if I can duplicate the problem here...
<kalithlev> is http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-11.04.iso 32 or 64bit?
<bioterror> kalithlev, can you edit /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop
<jmarsden> kalithlev: 32bit.
<bioterror> there's that exec= -line
<bioterror> replace gksu with gksudo
<kalithlev> i fixed it bioterror
<bioterror> head_victim, you had previously gksu -problem with synaptic, dont I recall correctly?
<kalithlev> is there a 64bit lubuntu iso?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> I'm seeding it :D
<jmarsden> kalithlev: No official one, but Kendall created an unofficial one
<jmarsden> bioterror: ALWAYS make it clear that it is an unofficial ISO, please... :)
<bioterror> http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=b29819701aedf1470ee098112fb2003eb881da25
<bioterror> jmarsden, it does the job
<jmarsden> bioterror: Indeed, and Kendall has specifically requested that we make it clear it is unofficial when we point to it.  Respect his wishes, and mine.
<bioterror> technically that download link should have been posted to https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev mailing list
<bioterror> when you create one :-----D
<jmarsden> When and if I create one for 11.04 (I may just wait for 11.10), I'll post a link to it somewhere you will see it :)
<leszek> hi
<stlsaint> leszek: sup
<mr-rich> Hello. I'm trying to install lubuntu on a very old PII 266 laptop. Network is via pcmcia card that works under tinycore. I can see the lights flashing, but auto config for the netowrk always fails. Any help?
<mr-rich> the laptop has 160MB ram and a 4GB HD ...
<mr-rich> I'm installing from the mino.iso ...
<mr-rich> 11.04
<bioterror> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<bioterror> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<bioterror> sudo dhclient eth0
<bioterror> or what evern your ethernet is if it's not eth0 ;)
<mr-rich> bioterror: This happens during install of the mini.iso. It is trying to discover the dhcp server and for some reason, it can't ... I can see the the lights flashing on the pcmcia card, but it never gets an address.
<bioterror> what ifconfig says?
<bioterror> but to be honest, I'm interested in dhclient output instead of nm-applet
<mr-rich> when I switch to a console and try ifconfig, it sez command not found ...
<bioterror> how's that possibl
<bioterror> e
<mr-rich> donno ... I'm using the mini.iso for 11.04 ...
<bioterror> mmm
<bioterror> oh well mini iso :P
<bioterror> gotta think
<brobo> Ok then, I'm joining the bug squad right now
<bioterror> mr-rich, what's your PCMCIA card?
<brobo> Since I never did get a very clear answer yesterday, I want to double check one last time. I need to be joining the Ubuntu Bug Squad despite the fact that I want to be participating in the Lubuntu project, correct?
<bioterror> we never heard what you can do, what you have done, in what you're good at and so on
<bioterror> so the good starting point is bug squad
<rob0917> I've got "Lubuntu" fever !!!!
<bioterror> rob0917, you know what's the prescription
<brobo> ok, even though I do have some programming experience I'm not confident that it's enough to code without hindrance to other people
<rob0917> bioterror,  Just more 'Lubuntu'
<brobo> I'm following the OpenPGP Key guide on Launchpad. I follow the first two steps, but I don't see any keys under the "Personal Keys" tab in Passwords and Encryption Keys
<bioterror> brobo, what I noticed is that you entered #lubuntu-offtopic slamming your suspenders and saying "I've got Lubuntu installed on VM, I want to contribute now!"
<brobo> which is one reason why I chose to follow your advice and join the bug squad while I get more acclimated to Lubuntu. I've stated several times that this is my first time in a project like this, and so I may need more guidance. If I'm not welcome here let me know and I'll go my own way and leave you be.
<mr-rich> bioterror: Kingston EtherRx IC PC Card
<mr-rich> bioterror: this card works fine with tinycore ...
<bioterror> mr-rich, lspci |grep Ether
<bioterror> can you provide me the chipset it shows
<bioterror> probably kne100tx
<mr-rich> bioterror: no entry in lspci for Ether ... card is not being detected ... ??
<bioterror> mr-rich, dmesg |less
<bioterror> and search for it
<bioterror> or just
<bioterror> lspci
<bioterror> somewhere it should be
<bioterror> mr-rich, sure you can boot that tinycore and tell it from there
<bioterror> mr-rich, will you respond something
<mr-rich> bioterror: sorry ... had to step out for a minute ...
<mr-rich> bioterror: When I had other distros on there, I would hear a double beep telling me that pcmcia was active and the card had been detected ... I only hear 1 beep when booting the mini.iso ...
<jmarsden> mr-rich: for ifconfig... try running it as /sbin/ifconfig      in case you have a PATH issue?
<mr-rich> bioterror: also sez something about loading a "USB mass storage device" ...
<bioterror> pcmcia hard has nothing to do with USB
<mr-rich> bioterror: tried that, too ...
<bioterror> card
<bioterror> google gives nothing about that card
<bioterror> only windows drivers
<mr-rich> I'll boot tinycore and and see what it sez ...
<bioterror> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/en/man4/pcnet_cs.4.html
<mr-rich> bioterror: tinycore sez NE2000 compatible ...
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> does it give any specific chipset
<mr-rich> I'm downloading the lubuntu iso now ... I'll burn it tonight and try installing from there ...
<mr-rich> Not that I can see ...
<mr-rich> This card has worked fine before ...
<bioterror> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man4/ed.4freebsd.html I'm not getting this :D
<EagleScreen> Lubuntu rebooted well after uninstalling cryptsetup with encrypted /home
<mr-rich> damn ... gotta get ready for  work ... I'll try more tonight ...
<mr-rich> bioterror: Found the problem ... it involved 2 cats ... one mammalian, one cable ... :)
<bioterror> hahahaha
<bioterror> I would not take a room mate who sits on my keyboard, sleeps on my underwear/clothes, terrorizes sofa with "knives" and craps into a plastic box and after than spreads sand all over the place
<bioterror> s/than/that/
<Ahmuck> hi.  i'd like to remove chromium from my computer without removing lubuntu-desktop.  how can i accomplish this?
<bioterror> remove lubuntu-deskto
<bioterror> it's a meta package
<bioterror> it is used to pull bunch of packages
<bioterror> if you're going to upgrade your release, then it's first suggested to install lubuntu-desktop
<Ahmuck> will removing lubuntu-desktop cripple my lubuntu install?
<jmarsden> No
<jmarsden> It is just a list of other packages, no software is removed by removing lubuntu-desktop
<Ahmuck> is there a term tool such as guake for lubuntu?
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/RemoveLubuntuDesktop
<Ahmuck> hai hai, sudo aptitude purge lubuntu-desktop
 * Ahmuck customizing a desktop for my 70yr old aquaintance
<KM0201> Ahmuck: i'm guessing you coud just install guake if you wanted to.
<KM0201> it probably wouldn't work though
<bioterror>     is a drop-down terminal for Gnome Desktop Environment
<bioterror> :G
<KM0201> Ahmuck: yea, it works in lubuntu, but wouldn't it be just as easy to make a keyboard shortcut to lxterminal?
<Ahmuck> i'm a key kind of guy, and lxterminal would require me clicking on a icon?
<Ahmuck> nm, i didn't read
<bioterror> alt+f2 and type lxterm
<Ahmuck> does lxterminal drop down and up out of the way?
<bioterror> or bind something like super+t to launch your favourite terminal
<Ahmuck> or always in the taskbar?
<bioterror> does drop down mean "system tray"?
<Ahmuck> nope
<Ahmuck> drops down from top, with F12, esc rolls up
<KM0201> Ahmuck: guake will work just fine if thats what you want...
<Ahmuck> KM0201 i'm happy to switch as it'd be one less program, but that drop down functionality is really important
<KM0201> Ahmuck: well, i'm not aware of anything that does the drop down thing, except guake
<bioterror> Ahmuck, http://ricecows.org/dropdown.png something like that?
<Ahmuck> yakuake
<Ahmuck> bioterror nope
<bioterror> hmmm
<Ahmuck> bioterror, on the ubuntu side, it drops down with now menu bar in sight
<bioterror> A drop-down terminal pops up from the top of the screen in video game console fashion and can be toggled with a single hotkey.
<Ahmuck> it's kinda nice
<Ahmuck> yes yes
<bioterror> like when you press esc
<bioterror> you get that terminal
<bioterror> oh well, I learned something new
<stlsaint> bioterror: i used to use guake until i discovered terminator then screen
<bioterror> terminator emulates not the way I like
<stlsaint> bioterror: alright well what about screen?
<bioterror> I have some function key bindings in .screenrc
<bioterror> otherwise it's stock
<bioterror> nowdays people says tmux > screen
<stlsaint> bioterror: SCREEN FTW!! lol
<stlsaint> screen is invaluable with a server and ssh
<bioterror> that's why I have screen windows 0 in f1, 1 in f2 and so on
<bioterror> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Dwi9qCULHI horrible desktop
<bioterror> that's like watching powerpoint show from hell
<Ahmuck> btw, looking over sylpheed, it looks nice and simple
<Ahmuck> sudo aptitude purge xfburn
<Ahmuck> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Ahmuck>   libburn4{u} libexo-1-0{u} libexo-common{u} libisofs6{u} libxfce4util-common{u} libxfce4util4{u} libxfcegui4-4{u}
<Ahmuck>   xfburn{p} xfce-keyboard-shortcuts{u}
<Ahmuck> i noticed xfc-gui.  doing this action is going to kill my gui?
<Ahmuck-Jr> sooo ... i want lxterm to fire up with F12.  in lubuntu i can bind a key to lxterm?
<Ahmuck-Jr> i've almost got lubuntu stripped down
<KM0201> how old is this machine that you're putting it on, that you want it stripped down so much (you mentioned it was for a 70yr old, so i'm curious how good "stripped down" would be)
<KM0201> Ahmuck-Jr: why don't you just instal guake, if that functionality is that important to you?...
<jmarsden> 70 year olds who can't live withour guake?  Interesting! :)
<Ahmuck-Jr> KM0201: browser, office suite, e-mail client, file manager
<KM0201> ok.. well, guake isn't gonna take up much space, if you want it.
<Ahmuck-Jr> the term is for me, not for the 70yr elder
<Ahmuck-Jr> KM ya, i might do that.  i like lxterm however
<Ahmuck-Jr> i'm looking for a unity type of bar in lubuntu.  in ubuntu i've set up my desktop with an extra taskbar because unity did not provide me with enough functionality
<KM0201> Ahmuck-Jr: not really sure there's a "unity like bar" in lxde... you could probably make one though
<Ahmuck-Jr> nm, got it
<Ahmuck-Jr> just added a new panel
<KM0201> thats what i was gonna suggest
<KM0201> you coud even put it on the side, add icons or whatever, make it slightly transparent, etc,.
<Ahmuck-Jr> how do you load program icons into it?
<KM0201> add panel...
<KM0201> then panel applets, then add "Application launch bar".
<KM0201> then once that is added, go to panel applets, highlight it, choose "edit" and add the programs you want
<Ahmuck-Jr> ah
<KM0201> brilliantly simple
<KM0201> lol
<Ahmuck-Jr> not like selecting /usr/bin/firefox
<KM0201> i'm not sure how you'd add a custm launcher to it.. neer tried.
<Ahmuck-Jr> i'll post a pic later
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, how about docky or another that kind of thingy
 * Ahmuck-Jr found a bug
<bioterror> http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-screencast-turn-lubuntu-ubuntu-look some panel guidance
<Ahmuck-Jr> bioterror: thx, am looking at docky now.  i've replicated unity functionality already, however there are some focus bugs as well as ordering bugs
 * Dackel congratulates the developers on a little OS for perfect working on travel 
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<Ahmuck-Jr> is docky a cairo dock?
 * Ahmuck-Jr is looking to refurb some 600mhz computes
<bioterror> where do you guys get all those computers
<bioterror> are you like working in a museum of ancient hardware? ;)
<bioterror> place where I work just recycled all the 19" LCD's ;)
<Ahmuck-Jr> bioterror: is docky == cairo dock?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> there's AWN, Docky and Cairo-Dock
<bioterror> what I know
<bioterror> all OS X kind of "panels"
<bioterror> for launching applications
<Ahmuck-Jr> and unity :)
<Ahmuck-Jr> oh, i forgot, enlightenment
<bioterror> E17 is
<bioterror> E Dr17
<Ahmuck-Jr> the panel launcher acutally works well for older people
<bioterror> it's huge pile of dung
<Ahmuck-Jr> taking away options works well
<Ahmuck-Jr> and simple options
<bioterror> hahah "kiosk mode"
<Ahmuck-Jr> and i'm getting older as well, however i'm falling back into the cl world
<Ahmuck-Jr> geratric computing
<bioterror> it could be okay if by pressing power button it boots directly to desktop and launches browser and email client ;)
<bioterror> and when acpid listens for the power button and shutdowns if pressed again
 * Ahmuck-Jr thinks somebody tried that
<Ahmuck-Jr> but it failed a bit
<bioterror> when my parenst turns 70, I'll do that
<Ahmuck-Jr> i don't recall why, perhaps there wasn't enough soy in people's food to make them that dim yet
<bioterror> hmmm
 * Ahmuck-Jr has older people writing for a community magazine
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeZlih4DDNg
<Ahmuck-Jr> so it's got to be simple.  my 99yr old grandfather can still read and I think he could move around project gutenberg
<Ahmuck-Jr> one could say i'm programming for my future :)
<Ahmuck-Jr> automated backups are something i need to look at now
<bioterror> probably rsync
<Ahmuck-Jr> in that i need a gui
<Ahmuck-Jr> hrm, maybe not
<Ahmuck-Jr> is unity it's own thing?  or is it based from something else
<bioterror> I've tried 6months to do backup script
<bioterror> I dunno where's my motivation
<kalithlev> When i start my computer, lxdm complains that the gnome session is missing, and it's using a fallback session (lxde). How can I make it start Lubuntu?
<bioterror> hmm
<Ahmuck-Jr> hrm, so, i see unity2d, and docky has the niceest screenshots
<kalithlev> i installed plain ubuntu first, cursed about unity and installed lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> kalithlev, do you have autologin in use?
<kalithlev> yes bioterror
<bioterror> kalithlev, disable that?
<bioterror> if that works
<Ahmuck-Jr> i logged out and picked ubuntu classic
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, unity needs compiz
<kalithlev> the lxde config file says session=startlubuntu
<Ahmuck-Jr> unity is a nice directional step, but it's customizabilty is limited.  for one, it hides itself
<bioterror> awn or docky should work with dcompmgr
<kalithlev> lxdm*
<bioterror> kalithlev, /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<bioterror> and lxdm.conf
<bioterror> put # (hashmark) in front of autologin -line
<kalithlev> i did, going to try rebooting
<bioterror> no need for reboot
<bioterror> sudo service lxdm restart
<bioterror> we are not using windows, right?
<Ahmuck-Jr> erk, docky is all tied up with mono
<Ahmuck-Jr> u know a "desktop restart button" or "refresh" button would be nice
<kalithlev> it works like i want it to be without autologin, lubuntu is default
<kalithlev> how can i get autologin to start the lubuntu session?
<bioterror> kalithlev, did you get rid of that message?
<kalithlev> yes
<bioterror> good
<Ahmuck-Jr> so does lubuntu have an installation mode where one can subtract/add programs via scirpt before installation of lubuntu?
<bioterror> no
<Ahmuck-Jr> a custom program selection list?
<bioterror> it's a complete package
<Ahmuck-Jr> looks like AWN needs a composting manager, (one suggested was Cairo (assume CairoDock is based on Cairo))
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, dcompmgr
<Ahmuck-Jr> sudo aptitude purge docky
<Ahmuck-Jr> er, sorry
<Ahmuck-Jr> @#$#%@# ... i need my F12 drop down
<meetingology> Ahmuck-Jr: Error: "#$#%@#" is not a valid command.
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> how we could do a funny dropdown hack
<bioterror> I have to think about that
<Ahmuck-Jr> i'm not sure why, but when "edit" applicaiton bar, the resulting window opens behind
<KM0201> Ahmuck-Jr: its done that to me before to.
<Ahmuck-Jr> when sorting using up/down, the icon bar and the list sometimes don't match and it takes it a sec or two to get things working right
<KM0201> i just move crap around
<Ahmuck-Jr> not exptected behavior
<KM0201> never had that prob.
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, I know a hack
<bioterror> I think I'll
<bioterror> try first
<Ahmuck-Jr> bbl.  going to move office home so i can do more OSS work
<Ahmuck-Jr> today
<bioterror> hmmmmm
<Ahmuck-Jr> Sylpheed is the best choice in e-mail client imho.  It's nice, simple, cross platform.
<Ahmuck-Jr> suggestion for a screenshot program?
<bioterror> scrot
<bioterror> in lubuntu it's binded to prtscrn
<yateendra> I'm interested in installing lubuntu on an acer travelmate 505DX with 160M RAM, NeoMagic video driver. There is no native ethernet (said to be required for alternate install), but I have a USB ether adaptor and a wireless adaptor. Can I install?
<bioterror> give it a shot :D
<yateendra> Any idea of whether the alternate install program can recognize and install USB drivers? The USB wi-fi was recognized natively by win2k (if memory serves). Wifi would be the easiest way.
<KM0201> yateendra: it depends... my wireless device(internal) is supported the alternate install cd... but i imagine it is in the minority
<KM0201> yateendra: you could try the minimal install cd... as it installs the kernel, then boots an install process similar to the alt. cd.
<yateendra> Thanks for the suggestion of using the mini-install. I think I got mixed up with my terms (mini versus alternate install). I believe mini install is the one recommended for my (low RAM) situation anyway.
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, I'm trying to figure out how "yeahconsole" works. that's what you want
<bioterror> OH YEAH
<bioterror> I have now awesome dropdown terminal
<bioterror> with URxvt
<bioterror> with F12 it comes down
<yateendra> Thanks, all, for your assistance. It's great to be able to talk here with a low-bandwidth modem connection!! :).
<bioterror> F11 puts it full screen
<bioterror> and no stupid 3D effects or anything
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, sudo apt-get install yeahconsole
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607498/ add those lines to your .Xdefaults
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, launch yeahconsole into background and press F12
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, you're then ready to roll
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, I'm using rxvt-unicode
<bioterror> !next
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, did you get what I wrote?
<Ahmuck-Jr> http://imagebin.org/153311
<Ahmuck-Jr> doubt it
<bioterror> I gave you a dropdown terminal
<Ahmuck-Jr> when i try to change the background to a flat color, it causes the monitor to fill with jibberish
<Ahmuck-Jr> so i had to re-boot
<KM0201> Ahmuck-Jr: i think thats a bug...
<KM0201> i had the same prob.
<KM0201> Ahmuck-Jr: just create a .jpg with the flat color of choice...
<bioterror> Sat21:18 <bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, sudo apt-get install yeahconsole
<bioterror> Sat21:19 <bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607498/ add those lines to your .Xdefaults
<bioterror> Sat21:19 <bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, launch yeahconsole into background and press F12
<bioterror> Sat21:19 <bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, you're then ready to roll
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, replace urxvt with your desired terminal
<Ahmuck-Jr> what is yeahconsole?
<bioterror> dropdownmenu
<bioterror> asdasd
<bioterror> dropdown terminal
<bioterror> lightweight
<bioterror> do as I told and you're a happy camper
<GreenDance> Hi
<bioterror> GreenDance, hi
<GreenDance> I was wondering, on a minimal install of ubuntu and LXDE, LXDE has a "other" in the menu with the sub-menu having "openbox", but in lubuntu this has been removed from the menu, I was wondering how it was done please?
<Ahmuck-Jr> thx bioterror, i'll do as I told :)
<Ahmuck-Jr> bioterror: seen ylmf linux?
<GreenDance> i could post/link to a screenshot showing what I mean if it makes my question any easier
<Ahmuck-Jr> very fast openbox implementation.  couldn't nuetuer it satisfactorily so i moved back to lubuntu.
<Ahmuck-Jr> particuallry firefox
 * Ahmuck-Jr needs spellchecking in irssi
<Ahmuck-Jr> l8r, packing the office up.
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, did you get it working?
<bioterror> GreenDance, gimme a screenshot
<GreenDance> bioterror: http://i.imgur.com/7apxR.png
<bioterror> GreenDance, probably becouse of /usr/share/applications/openbox.desktop
<GreenDance> is that safe to delete?
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607507/
<bioterror> that's what lubuntu has
<bioterror> what you have?
<GreenDance> yes
<bioterror> is your file same?
<GreenDance> yes
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> still wondering that :D
<Ahmuck-Jr> http://imagebin.org/153316 - panel nasties
<bioterror> thoho
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, fix that dropdown now!
<Ahmuck-Jr> found the background image bug problem ... seems like it has something to do with solid color rendering and perhaps opacity settings.  it happens on the panel as well
<Ahmuck-Jr> which prevents panel resizing because you get double image unless you edit the panel img.  a gradiant might work here with a solid color, but may add overhead to the desktop code (?)
<bioterror> hey, now that dropdown terminal!! ;D
<Ahmuck-Jr> yes
<bioterror> I spent 30mins of my life for that
<Ahmuck-Jr> kk, i understand
<Ahmuck-Jr> can you post a txt file for the instructions, when i logged out i lost the instructions
<Ahmuck-Jr> i've not got irssi set up for logging yet
<Ahmuck-Jr> or a pastebin
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607513/
<Ahmuck-Jr> yeahconsole*term: urxvt
<Ahmuck-Jr> er, sorry
<bioterror> you can use xterm
<bioterror> mrxvt
<bioterror> anything you want
<bioterror> rxvt-unicode is my weapon of choice
<Ahmuck-Jr> clear
<GreenDance> bioterror: are you still there?
<bioterror> da
<bioterror> watching eurovision song contest
<GreenDance> I don't know if it's "ok" but I deleted openbox.desktop and it removes the link on the menu, but in lubuntu the file isn't deleted and it's not on the menu.
<bioterror> well, technically it did the trick
<GreenDance> yeah, but will it cause any problems do you think?
<bioterror> why would it
<GreenDance> i wasn't sure, just asking :)
<kristian_> hi all
<kristian_> the new Lubuntu I just upgraded to (11.04, I believe) looks great
<kristian_> I even think it is a bit snappier than 10.10 was
<kristian_> what's with the gradient look? Is it made with theming or has lxde/openbox been changed?
<Ahmuck-Jr> kristian_: gradient where?
<kristian_> hi Ahmuck-Jr
<kristian_> the panel and the window frames
<Ahmuck-Jr> kristian_: the panel is a jpg/png
<Ahmuck-Jr> png
<kristian_> ah
<kristian_> I gotta go
<kristian_> see ya
<Ahmuck-Jr> fwiw, working with unity for a short time, moving the menu bar up was a good idea, however, it became cluttered because the vanitiy icon, and title were not removed from the bar
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, does your dropdown terminal work?
<Ahmuck-Jr> removing the vanity icon and title would allow the max, min, close button to be moved to the left
<Ahmuck-Jr> bioterror: nope
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, why not?
<bioterror> you add those settings to .Xdefaults
<bioterror> you start yeahconsole
<bioterror> and you press f12
<bioterror> cant be that hard
<bioterror> ofcourse you have to install urxvt if you dont change it to your desired terminal
<Ahmuck-Jr> eahconsole*term: urxvt
<Ahmuck-Jr> yeahconsole*term:: command not found
<Ahmuck-Jr> ah
<Ahmuck-Jr> kk
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install rxvt-unicode
<bioterror> as I said
<bioterror> it would be smart also reload Xdefaults
<bioterror> xrdb -merge .Xdefaults
<Ahmuck-Jr> so i notice that lubuntu doesn't have "search" or "locate"
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, find / |grep word
 * Ahmuck-Jr is a begginer at some of this stuff
<Ahmuck-Jr> look what a gui did to me
<bioterror> and if you want to use locate
<bioterror> updatedb
<bioterror> basic stuff
<bioterror> hi hyperair
<Ahmuck-Jr> it would appear I don't have a .Xdefaults(?)
<hyperair> hello bioterror
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, Sat21:19 <bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607498/ add those lines to your .Xdefaults
<Ahmuck-Jr> create .Xdefaults?
<Ahmuck-Jr> cd /etc/X11
<Ahmuck-Jr> touch .Xdefaults
<bioterror> .Xdefaults is located in ~/
<bioterror> Ahmuck-Jr, it took from me like 5 minutes to fix it working :D
<bioterror> you cant still wonder that yeahconsole
<Ahmuck-Jr> looking at the buttons on windows, X should be far left, min next, and max outside right, then file menu, no vanitiy icon or title bar.  that would allow more screen space.  file menu should be visable with a visabilty toggle option upon mouse.
<Ahmuck-Jr> anywho l8r
<GreenDance> hey bioterror
<bioterror> hey hey, my my
<GreenDance> bioterror: did you know, the LXDE team have lost their domain name lxde.org
<bioterror> no they have not
<bioterror> whois says pcman owns it
<GreenDance> really?
<GreenDance> oh
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install whois && whois lxde.org
<GreenDance> I don't see their website?
<bioterror> put |less too
<bioterror> there's some code in the sauce
<bioterror> mmmmm
<bioterror> now it shows that page
<bioterror> Created On:02-May-2008 12:27:36 UTC
<bioterror> Last Updated On:09-May-2011 09:14:37 UTC
<bioterror> Expiration Date:02-May-2012 12:27:36 UTC
<bioterror> Sponsoring Registrar:Answerable.com (I) Pvt. Ltd. (R1305-LROR)
<bioterror> Status:PENDING TRANSFER
<bioterror> pending transfer :o
<bioterror> usually you get notified that domain is getting expired
<GreenDance> yeah
<GreenDance> that's what i thought
<bioterror> what a pity
<Ahmuck-Jr> i get auto renewal
<Ahmuck-Jr> so i don't have to worry about it
<Ahmuck-Jr> what registar r u using?
<bioterror>    Registrar: CSL COMPUTER SERVICE LANGENBACH GMBH D/B/A JOKER.COM
<bioterror> two of my domains says that joker.com
<bioterror> third doesnt tell ;)
<Ahmuck-Jr> depending upon where it's registared at, if you used www.ldxe.org or ldxe.org in a finicial transaction or on paper with finicial transaction attached and you have a trademark, you should be able to claim trademark infringement
<Ahmuck-Jr> and nullify the transfer
<GreenDance> if in deed the domain owner has lost his domain, it'll be expensive to get it back, or create a new domain which would be cheaper
<GreenDance> nothing mentioned on their twitter http://twitter.com/#!/lxde
<GreenDance> nothing even mentioned in the topic on their channel #lxde
<GreenDance> nite everyone
<GreenDance> thanks for ur help bioterror
<bioterror> gnight
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> i've dl the my-weather-indicato but it does nethin when i luache it :P
<bioterror> then you have to look out from window
<kosaidpo> bioterror: didnt got you :P
<bioterror> kosaidpo, you have to walk near your window and look outside :D
<kosaidpo> bioterror: haaha and wht abt if i wanna kno abt tom n next days ?? LOL
<bioterror> then you have to watch 22oo news from TV
<phillw> kosaidpo: you have to log on and ask me :P
<bioterror> haha :D
<kosaidpo> phillw: :D but ur weather isnt mine : ]
<phillw> kosaidpo: the applet covers the globs, would you like to know the conditions in antartica?
<phillw> *globe*
<bioterror> phillw, there's cold
<bioterror> I know!
<bioterror> and if I remember right there where kosaidpo lives, there's always too hot
<kosaidpo> phillw: ; ]
<bioterror> tons of sand and sun is glowing 24/7 ;)
<bioterror> and where phillw lives, there only pours
<bioterror> sun never shines, only rain
<kosaidpo> no seriously its buggin :P
<kosaidpo> its so hot here n sunny
<bioterror> kosaidpo, try manchester ;)
 * phillw ... hmm weather station at antartica is down :(
<kosaidpo> i was talkin abt the real life not from the app this app its not wokin for me :D
<phillw> kosaidpo: it works for me fine, not sure what the problem is :(
<bioterror> http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/89009.html
<bioterror> "I dont know but I've been told, escimos .. ... is mighty cold" :D
<bioterror> I love Full Metal Jacket
<kosaidpo> phillw: you meann weather indicator ??
<phillw> Weather Report 2.28.0
<bioterror> kosaidpo, did you know that penguigs are gathered together in antarctica and the male penguings are holding eggs on their feets
<bioterror> keeping their little tux's warm
<kosaidpo> yeh for almost 3 months thats we call be father
<kosaidpo> they stay without food only few food in there mounth n when the lil kid comes to world they give him that food so wonderfull
<bioterror> and they doesnt divorce, like swans ;)
<kosaidpo> idk swans in english :P
<bioterror> swans stays together too till the end
<bioterror> http://www.linutop.com/news/images/ConkyForecast.png why dont you fix yourself something like that
<szczur> hi :)
<kosaidpo> bioterror: its nice tho but me u kno i want sumthin stay under my eyes ;]
<kosaidpo> szczur: hey
<Ahmuck-Jr> whomai
#lubuntu 2011-05-15
<Ahmuck-Jr> clear
<dream1> bonsoir unn francais !
<LAcan> salut #ubuntu-fr
<LAcan> err oops
<LAcan> wrong channel
<LAcan> mauvaise chaine ?
<sagaci> any plans to make the grub boot menu have a bluey background
<KM0201> sagaci: you should be able to do that on your own
<KM0201> if you really want to.
<sagaci> ok I'll see how this gors
<sagaci> goes*
<mikedep333> hey, is there a summary of the lxde.org domain name / website status?
<Ahmuck-Jr> there is a delay in application launch.  is there a way to speed application launches up?
<Semitones> Hey could we change the installer next year so it tells you you can keep your old /home if you choose manual install, and set your old partition as root without clicking format?
<Ahmuck-Jr> if your doing manual installation, this is something you'd know anyway?
<Ahmuck-Jr> did you loose /home?
<Semitones> no I just foolishly made another partition and installed to there
<Semitones> because I didn't know what I wanted to do was possible
<Ahmuck-Jr> ah
<Ahmuck-Jr> manual install, carve out 1024mb for swap, at end, 10240 for / partion at beggining and then select remaining in the middle as /home (ext3)
<Ahmuck-Jr> er, manual partitioning
<Semitones> Ahmuck-Jr, apparently you don't need a home partition
<Semitones> if you tell the installer to install over your old / partition, but without format, then it deletes everything that's not /home or /usr/local
<Semitones> or so i was told in #ubuntu
<Ahmuck-Jr> that is correct
<Ahmuck-Jr> you need to set up a seperate primary partition
<Ahmuck-Jr> if you have everything in / then you'd need to do a backup first
<Ahmuck-Jr> so, three primary partitions, / /home /swap
<Ahmuck-Jr> ext3
<KM0201> Semitones: hmm, i didn't know that (that if you don't format, it doesn't format /home)
<KM0201> i never keep /home on a separate partition anyway
<Semitones> KM0201, I used to, and I had a separate /boot as well, but with grub2 that wasn't necessary anymore
<KM0201> ya
<mr-rich> Ok ... minimal install is done ... /proc/meminfo looks good & df shows 20% if disk space is used ...
<mr-rich> However ...
<mr-rich> upon reboot, I have what looks like X starting ... It's just a screen with a blinking cursor on it ...
<mr-rich> I used CTRL-ALT-F2 to get to a terminal ... as far as I can tell, X doesn't appear to be running ...
<mr-rich> I assume I continue the lubuntu install from CLI?
<mr-rich> or should I take care of the X thing first?
<tdn> I use lxdm in lubuntu. How do I change the lxdm theme/background image?
<bioterror> tdn, titia@konna:~$ cat /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<bioterror> tdn, bg=/usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers/lubuntu-default-wallpaper.png
<tdn> bioterror, ok Thanks
<tdn> bioterror, bg in which section? There is no bg variable in my config.
<bioterror> hmmm what
<bioterror> has they changed things in 11.04
<tdn> Probably.
<tdn> But I can add the bg var. But in which section?
<tdn> http://paste.adora.dk/P2056.txt
<tdn> This is my config
<bioterror> should I install 11.04 to my laptop?
<bioterror> then again, I could move to ocelot
<bioterror> hmmm
 * bioterror rubs his head
<bioterror> takes a while to compile unetbootin
<tdn> 11.04 is nice, I think.
<tdn> bioterror, do you know how I can change theme/background in lxdm in my config?
<bioterror> takes a while and I know
<bioterror> about 30mins
<bioterror> as they have changed settings in lxdm config
<tdn> Ok
<bioterror> doing some backups ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Good going bioterror
<bioterror> takes a while to move chromium folder
<MichealH> lol, it reminds me of a geeky joke xD
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> .config moved
<bioterror> reboot to install
<bioterror> if unetbootin works :D
<MichealH> It said "To compress backups really well do [REALLY BAD COMMAND]" ;)
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> I had to copy paste / mark from terminal to installer that I can manually make partitions
<bioterror> and this did not want to make me a jfs partitions
<bioterror> w t f
<bioterror> no xfs neither
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<bioterror> its not enough that plymouth sucks, but ubiquity sucks even more
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> A bit offtopic, isn't it? O:-)
<bioterror> seems like youre doomed to use ext4
<bioterror> as your /
<bioterror> no its not
<bioterror> ubiquity is lubuntus installer
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, but me thinks this is a support channel. Discussing things like ubiquity and it's "flaws" isn't really suited here :)
<bioterror> give me support for my problems
<bioterror> I want to use jfs as my fs for the -
<bioterror> /
<bioterror> how can I do that?
<bioterror> if I want to use only one filesytem for my installation, I would use Windows and NTFS
<bioterror> MrChrisDruif, Y U NO SPEAK?!
<MrChrisDruif> What?
<MrChrisDruif> With no mentions I respond not all the time :)
<MrChrisDruif> chrome.angrybirds.com ;)
<bioterror> is that your host.domain?
<MrChrisDruif> host.domain? Of my website?
<MrChrisDruif> But I thought you could install *buntu on any FS like JFS
<bioterror> not in year 2011
<bioterror> tdn, now I'm on lubuntu 11.04 and having my terminal fixed
<bioterror> /usr/share/themes/Lubuntu-default/openbox-3/themerc
<bioterror> that doesnt have wallpaper
<bioterror> tdn, 260K/usr/share/lxdm/themes/Lubuntu/wall.png
<bioterror> tdn, you can create easily own themes ;)
<bioterror> cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda5
<bioterror> cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
<bioterror> :---)
<bioterror> plymouth not working properly after first update
 * bioterror shows his suprised face
<MrChrisDruif> O_O <= this one?
<bioterror> MrChrisDruif, http://memegenerator.net/instance/7804359
 * MrChrisDruif goes offline TTYL
<buff27> how does ubuntu compare to xubuntu? does it use less ram/cpu ?
<buff27> * I mean lubuntu compare to xubuntu
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> what bluetooth packages shoild I install to transfer files from cell phone to laptop?
<EagleScreen> mmm I see that gnomebluetooth is already installed
<bioterror> EagleScreen, bluez? or something
<bioterror> I use memorycard reader
<bioterror> it's easier and faster
<EagleScreen> gnome-bluetooth is working well
<head_victim> phillw: ping
<head_victim> I would like to suggest for that wiki we use lists instead of headings for each
<head_victim> Maybe a heading for each release and then a list for each download as a compromise
<head_victim> (To keep it all in the correct style ;) )
<esmirlin> hey people! just a question, is it possible to install dropbox on lubuntu? i'm just trying CrunchBang Linux cause ubuntu is too big and heavy for my netbook but i'm so used to ubuntu i wanna try lubuntu but i'm afraid of not being able to do the same work as in the Ubuntu one
<head_victim> esmirlin: I'm sure I heard someone saying they use it with pcmanfm in here (pcmanfm is the default file manager in Lubuntu)
<head_victim> esmirlin: http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=27035
<esmirlin> thanks!
<esmirlin> and what about crunchbang? is it lighter than lubuntu?
<head_victim> I have not ever used crunchbang sorry so I don't really know. What are the specs of the hardware you are using?
<esmirlin> head_victim, http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=5437
<head_victim> Ah it runs fine on my wife's really old 600mhz celeron with 512 ram ;)
<esmirlin> ooki i'll try thanks!
<head_victim> Glad to help :)
<esmirlin> ^^
<stlsaint> IM BACK
<head_victim> QUICK HIDE
<tdn> bioterror, but how do I select another wallpaper or theme?
<stlsaint> oh no you dont
<tdn> Huh?
<esmirlin> hey folk! i burnt the iso into a usb using unetbootin and usb-creator but it didn't boot into lubuntu installation :S
<stlsaint> esmirlin: well what did it do?
<esmirlin> it splash a the comand console
<esmirlin> *sorry for my english :S
<esmirlin> it splashes the command line
<stlsaint> esmirlin: what type of computer are you using?
<esmirlin> stlsaint, a netbook
<MichealH> head_victim, phillw has been real quiet today
<stlsaint> care to elaborate
<head_victim> MichealH: it would appear so, maybe he has some real life stuff to take care off, hmmmph real life getting in the way of the online world.
<head_victim> stlsaint: asus eee 1005pe
<MichealH> head_victim, :P
<stlsaint> head_victim: how dare that real life....smh
<head_victim> esmirlin: so doesn't work at all, only shows the splash and sits on that, or goes toa  terminal after the splash?
<stlsaint> head_victim: huh?
<victor__> stlsaint, it sais there's no init found
<victor__> i've tried it like 4 times using differents pc's and different software and no chance :(
<stlsaint> how is everyone able to post what the issue is cept the on needing support :P
<victor__> :(
<stlsaint> victor__: did you verify the iso prior to burning it? md5 and all that jazz
<victor__> yes
<victor__> all is ok
<victor__> i've tried another "buntu" distro like kubuntu and ubuntu and it just worked
<victor__> stlsaint,
<stlsaint> victor__: what iso did you download?
<victor__> http://www.linoob.com/2011/04/lubuntu-11-04-final-released/
<victor__> stlsaint,
<stlsaint> victor__: it is possible that site has a corrupt iso, it is highly unlikely that you are able to use ubuntu but not lubuntu
<head_victim> stlsaint: it links direct to the correct places
<stlsaint> victor__: well that sucks
<head_victim> It's a little perplexing.
<stlsaint> victor__: i assume it would be hardware related in that case
<head_victim> victor__: so does it hang at the splash, before the splash or give you a terminal after the splash?
<stlsaint> head_victim: i did have the same issue with the alpha iso but i just assumed that was cause it was alpha
<stlsaint> on another netbook from a guy who wanted linux
<head_victim> stlsaint: ah fair call but it seems like direct, correct links at the bottom of the page
<victor__> i just see the terminal without anything else, initrads:
<victor__> i don't know what to doo
<victor__> o
<victor__> *do
<victor__> should i use unetbootin with sudo?
<stlsaint> head_victim: that also sounds like a fail on unetbootin
<stlsaint> not packing initrd correctly
<head_victim> I always use startup disk creator from within another Ubuntu installation
<victor__> stlsaint, did you try?
<stlsaint> victor__: yes
<stlsaint> head_victim: when i tried with final releaes and unetbootin it just hands at splash screen for me
<head_victim> stlsaint: sounds exactly like what that person was experiencing
<stlsaint> cept im not on a netbook
<stlsaint> head_victim: maybe this is something to look into?
<head_victim> stlsaint: sure, we need to find someone with a netbook :)
<stlsaint> i have one i can try right quick
<stlsaint> one sec
<stlsaint> head_victim: seems to be same with me
<head_victim> Hmm bug report time?
<stlsaint> looks like it
<head_victim> Double check with an actual cd copy as well?
<stlsaint> head_victim: wont be able to on netbook
<head_victim> Ah good point
<head_victim> I'm a bit tired apparently ;)
<stlsaint> hehe
<head_victim> gilir: what information would oyu like in a bug report that seems to render unetbootin USB drives unbootable on netbooks for 11.04?
<stlsaint> head_victim: if i choose to install ubuntu i make it to splash screen but then it loops on goign thru the dots
<head_victim> stlsaint: ahh press a key, it might be looking to find the drive for installation
<head_victim> I recall having that exact issue in a previous release
<stlsaint> hit enter then space bar with nothing
<head_victim> Just trying to remember the error it was cycling to find what bug it was
<stlsaint> yep im looping
<stlsaint> WHOA
<stlsaint> one sec
<stlsaint> crap i missed it
<gilir> head_victim, the steps to reproduces, and if it's tested on standard Ubuntu
<head_victim> gilir: no worries, it's looking like a previous error I once had trying to find it
<stlsaint> man i gotta record what just happened on system
<head_victim> Just give me an error line to google :)
<stlsaint> lol i think i can do ya one better
<stlsaint> head_victim: whats your email
<head_victim> jarednorris at ubuntu dot com :)
<stlsaint> head_victim: sent
<stlsaint> ima try and get some video of the massive errors it just went thru
<stlsaint> went streaming all over the screen :D
<head_victim> Ah that's different to what I was thinking of but still an error none the less
<stlsaint> yep
<stlsaint> though i cant tell what it really means
<head_victim> Lets hope they return so we can ask more questions
<stlsaint> head_victim: well i couldnt send the video of the streaming stuff but another part of the errror popped before ending with (initramfs)
<stlsaint> head_victim: emailed ya ;)
<head_victim> stlsaint: got the screenshot
<stlsaint> head_victim: the one i just sent?
<stlsaint> initramfs one
<head_victim> Yep
<stlsaint> aye that seems to be the last of it
<stlsaint> bug time?
<head_victim> Can you install normal Ubuntu without the errors?
<stlsaint> head_victim: wish i could test but i dont have a ubuntu iso, only other variants :D
<head_victim> Try any of them then
<stlsaint> head_victim: i did
<stlsaint> head_victim: the others work
<head_victim> Bug time
<stlsaint> debian, back-track, crunchbang
<head_victim> As per our great leader, we need the steps to reproduce and report it against the lubuntu-meta package :)
<stlsaint> 1. Download lubuntu 11.04 :D
<stlsaint> 2. Use unetbootin to create bootable usb
<stlsaint> hehe
<stlsaint> 3. Boot into the usb on a netbook
<stlsaint> 4. BUG!!
<stlsaint> head_victim: you filing bug or should i?
<head_victim> I'll let you do it as you have the ability to reproduce and answer questions if that's ok
<stlsaint> roger that
<stlsaint> head_victim: you say lubuntu-meta as in this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta
<head_victim> That's the one according to the Lubuntu wiki
<stlsaint> alright ill report it there
<stlsaint> woot bug filed
<FernandoBasso> The new version of Lubuntu is awesome!
<stlsaint> FernandoBasso: glad to hear it
<head_victim> stlsaint: nice bug report, just got it in the inbo
<head_victim> inbox
<head_victim> bug 782997
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 782997 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu fails to install using USB on netbooks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/782997
<FernandoBasso> I am really serious. Fast as arch linux, but 'beatiful BY DEFAULT'. :)
<stlsaint> head_victim: thankx
<head_victim> FernandoBasso: that's the goals of the system :) So glad you found it and like it
<FernandoBasso> I don't know why hasn't Canonical adopted Lubuntu officially yet.
<stlsaint> head_victim: sshhhhhhhhh ;D
<head_victim> FernandoBasso: it's just waiting a hardware upgrade from Canonical to move it to offical
<stlsaint> lol
<stlsaint> fail
<stlsaint> was hoping julien would chime on that bit :D
<FernandoBasso> That unity is a not easy to used. Not practical. And niether gnome3. It seems unity and gnome3 philosophy is "the app you need is just 15 clicks away".
<stlsaint> lol interesting analogy
<FernandoBasso> I used to use openbox and lxde. But I sincerely hopped that either gnome3 or unity would bring something 'useful'. At least for me, they are no easy to use. Neither are they intuitive, and almost zero-configurable.
<FernandoBasso> And since I already am a fan of openbox and lxde in general, I can't help feeling that you guys have just made openbox and lxde even more great than they already are.
<head_victim> I have yet to try unity I must admin
<head_victim> admit*
<stlsaint> same here
<FernandoBasso> I have an opinion, for example, that a house is a house. The way we know 'houses' up to the present time seems to actually be the best way. What other ways could be build a house and make it still be 'practical'? I think the same holds true to desktops. nothingspecial like being able to have virtual vorkspaces and still be able to 'minimize' windows', have a toolbar with the most important icons there. Gnome3 doesn'
<FernandoBasso> Perhaps in with the time some things will be improved and usability may get better.
<head_victim> I'm thinking 12.04 will be when unity shines or rusts
<KM0201> head_victim: i agree (but unity really isn't that bad in 11.04, but it does need some work, and like you, I think it will be a gradual process)
<head_victim> KM0201: yep, can only get better really.
<FernandoBasso> My doubt is whether the paradigm of 'desktop' can be changed so much.
<FernandoBasso> I am not saying that it is not possible, though.
<FernandoBasso> Specially, the way we 'manage' the desktop in general.
<kalithlev> if i create some custom .desktop files, how do i get them to show up in lxpanel?
<mr-rich> ok ... rebooted after installing mini.iso & apt-get'ing lubuntu ... I have no X ... blank screen ...
<bioterror> kalithlev, by defining proper Category=
<bioterror> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<mr-rich> screen on F7 sez "*Starting NTP server" & "*Starting bluetooth" ... blinking cursor ...
<mr-rich> I can get to a console (CTRL-ALT-F1/F6) ...
<bioterror> say "startx"
<kalithlev> i don't really want to put them in /usr/share/applications bioterror
<bioterror> that's what the specification says
<FernandoBasso> (09:49) < head_vict> FernandoBasso: it's just waiting a hardware upgrade from Canonical to move it to offical. <--- What?
<Ahmuck-Jr> unity is ok, and works for tablets, not for desktops
<mr-rich> bioterror: not at a console ...blank screen with just those words ... I'll try it at a console screen ...
<Ahmuck-Jr> for example, the hiding part, doesn't work for some of us on desktops, but on table would make sense
<FernandoBasso> I guess you are right.
<Ahmuck-Jr> single clicks are fine, but on a desktop configuraiton options via right mouse click are still important
<Ahmuck-Jr> unity bar needs soem configuration options, for tablet or desktop setup
<Ahmuck-Jr> i liked it but it limited my abilty to work from my desktop
<FernandoBasso> I think anyone who knows how to configure openbox would probably be much more satisfied with it than kde/gnome/unity. And I myself know the very basics.
<FernandoBasso> For example, gnome2.x never had an option to change desktops with the mouse wheel.
<cjohnston> I'm trying to run 64bit as a live cd from a usb stick and im getting a stdin: error 0
<cjohnston> any ideas?
<Relevant> I cant seem to fine a lubuntu live disc ISO
<LAcan> Relevant, it exists
<LAcan> Relevant, http://lubuntu.net/
<Ahmuck-Jr> is there a leak in flash in lubuntu?
<fredarko> i am the latest user but i have not yet been registered.
<KM0201> Ahmuck-Jr: i think so.. honestly,l i installed the flasth 10.3 beta, it fixed a lot of problems for me
 * Ahmuck-Jr is finding a lot of bugs ...
<KM0201> Ahmuck-Jr: and windows is bug free?
<KM0201> Ahmuck-Jr: what "bugs" are you finding (i think to often newbs say something is a bug, and in reality, they just don't now what they're talking about)
<Ahmuck-Jr> honestly?  well, panel bar, Panel Settings --> Panel Preferences --> Application Launch Bar --> Edit --> Window opens behind the existing one
<KM0201> lol, you're really that geeked up about a window placement issue?
<KM0201> move the freaking window on top of it, and set it up
<Ahmuck-Jr> focus is wrong
 * KM0201 laughs    
<KM0201> you should stick w/ bug free windows.
<Ahmuck-Jr> Panel Settings on left click, but title says Panel Preferences
 * Ahmuck-Jr kicks KM0201 int he shins
<KM0201> Ahmuck-Jr: you're really griping about stupid stuff, are they  minor things? of course, but I can't believe someone would even be upset about a menu saying "panel settings" and then going to a "panel preferences" window.
<Ahmuck-Jr> it's inconsistant
<KM0201> well, win 7 is super consistant, that should work well for you.
 * KM0201 shakes his head
<KM0201> i'm just curious if either of those "bugs" effect functionality at all?
<Ahmuck-Jr> the title, no, the focus, yes
<KM0201> you see those two things and you say "there's a lot of bugs"... im not sure whether to laugh or cry
<KM0201> how does the focus cause a problem?
<Ahmuck-Jr> it's an extra mouse click
<KM0201> move the over window, and adjust the "unfocused" window as you see fit
<Ahmuck-Jr> move and click
<KM0201> oh geez.
<Ahmuck-Jr> i suppose i could move back to ubuntu
<Ahmuck-Jr> >-)
<Ahmuck-Jr> sudo aptitude install lynx
<Ahmuck-Jr> er
<Ahmuck-Jr> KM0201: i understand good gui design
<KM0201> it's not perfect by any stretch, but you're making out a couple minor GUI bugsto be serious issues.
<Ahmuck-Jr> KM0201: why did you assume I was upset rather than merely reporting the issues
<KM0201> Ahmuck-Jr: cuz this isn't where you report issues?
<KM0201> and comments like "I understand good GUI design"...
<Ahmuck-Jr> sorry.  i'll take it to #lubuntu-offtopic in the future
<KM0201> not really for off topic either.. if you think something is a bug, then just file a bug report
<Ahmuck-Jr> i'll pass.  i'm not to fond of bug reporting in launchpad.  in the past i've reported bugs there as well, navigating, and nothing get's done there.
<Ahmuck-Jr> i've found it best to not report them at all
<KM0201> Ahmuck-Jr: lol, well if nothng is getting done, then likely what you're reporting is either 1. not a bug, or 2. a low priority that will be fixed later
<KM0201> there's been lots of bugs fixed as a result of launchpad reports
<Ahmuck-Jr> conversation finished
<KM0201> if thats how you feel.. but i've reported bugs plenty of times to launchpad (or signed on to ones already reported) and quite a few of them have been fixed in the past.  right now the only one I'm on, is the vlc bug..
<bioterror> eipä tolla kanavalla 223 tee kyllä vittujakaa
<bioterror> ohop
<bioterror> wrong window :D
<FernandoBasso> Janela errada!
<esmirlin> hey guys, what about changing the login screen background?
<jmarsden> esmirlin: man lxdm     will show you what config file to edit for that.
<MrChrisDruif> jmarsden; Natty uses lightdm right? ;)
<bioterror> why would it use
<jmarsden> I've never heard of lightdm... will check... my lubuntu1104 VM uses lxdm as far as I can see :)
<jmarsden> MrChrisDruif: There is no lightdm in my Lubuntu 1104 setup, so I think you are mistaken ?
<MrChrisDruif> jmarsden; Might be so...I'll check what the release notes say
<bioterror> MrChrisDruif, something to read for you: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/136274.html
<esmirlin> still not sure of where is the pic located :S
<bioterror> it's in the theme folder
<bioterror> wall.png
<jmarsden> /usr/share/lxdm/themes/Lubuntu/wall.png  # but dont edit it, create a new theme and set lxdm to use your new custom theme.
<esmirlin> why?
<bioterror> cp -r Lubuntu newtheme
<bioterror> and edit /etc/lxdm/default.conf to use another theme
<jmarsden> esmirlin: Because that is how the whole system is designed, to be themable... :)
<bioterror> esmirlin, when you mess your system, you have something to rollback to
<esmirlin> :P
<esmirlin> thanks guys!
<jmarsden> esmirlin: You're welcome.
<iphaRa> hello guys, how can I change the screen resolution to 1024x600? there is no such resolution in Start>Preferences>Monitor Settings
<samuel_> does anyone know when PCManFM 0.9.9 starts supporting UTF-8?
<jmarsden> samuel_: In filenames?  Or it its localized user interface translation files??
<samuel_> in filenames, i can't copy filenames when it contains non ascii chars
<samuel_> jmarsden,  in filenames, i can't copy filenames when it contains non ascii chars
<jmarsden> Hmmm.  It should, I think... I'll test it here...
<samuel_> PCManFM shows ? instead of the special char
<samuel_> ë, é and such show as a questionmark, I use the Dutch localised version of Lubuntu, 11.04 i think this is
<jmarsden> samuel_: For me it works fine... in Lubuntu 11.04.  I have files named ıntəˈnæʃənəl and ∀x∈ℝ  (just to use some really weird characters!) and they show up fine.
<samuel_> jmarsden, any idea what could be the cause?
<jmarsden> Sounds like something somewhere told pcmanfm to use USASCII, or to use a font that does not have the characters you need in it?
<jmarsden> Is "the Ducth localized version of 11.04" the official ISO, but installed for the Dutch language?  Or some unofficial version someone made in the Netherlands??
<samuel_> jmarsden, i can create a empty textfile with nonascii chars
<samuel_> its the official version
<jmarsden> OK.  I did    echo "∀x∈ℝ" >∀x∈ℝ
<jmarsden> to create one of my test files... worked fine, then I fired up pcmanfm and looked at that folder, and it displays correctly.
<samuel_> after installation i get the option to upgrade some software to my local though but that is not the cause
<samuel_> mmm, i use sabnzb to download stuff
<samuel_> those file are unzipped by sabnab to
<jmarsden> What is sabnzb??  And where did you get it from?
<samuel_> jmarsden, SABnzbd is an Open Source Binary Newsreader written in Python
<jmarsden> Oh, some sort of file downloader tool... OK.
<jmarsden> If you do    echo "∀x∈ℝ" >∀x∈ℝ    in LXterminal, and then ls, do you see the filename displayed correctly in the terminal?
<samuel_> works fine perhaps the unzip/unrar thingy is the cause
<jmarsden> OK, so yes... sounds like pcmanfm is not the problem :)
<samuel_> jmarsden, yeah the echo works fine
<samuel_> so we can rule out Lubuntu to?
<jmarsden> OK, and now in pcmanfm does that file look good?
<samuel_> jmarsden, it does show up correct yes
<samuel_> seems sabnzb related then
<jmarsden> OK.  So pcmanfm is fne.  If you installed sabnzbdplus from the Ubuntu repositories, and it has an internationalization issue, you could file a bug against that package.
<samuel_> jmarsden, i just did sudo apt-get install sabnzb
<samuel_> and it installed fine
<samuel_> its not a big problem, i guess it will be fixed at some point
<jmarsden> OK... except that there is no package named sabnzb in the official Ubuntu repos that I can find... did you get it from an unofficial repository?
<samuel_> how come it installed fine using the command request?
<lighta> probably not same repo
<jmarsden> I don't know, sudo apt-get install sabnzb does not find such a package for me here.  sudo apt-get install sabnzbdplus does.
<jmarsden> samuel_: Did you add any non-standard repositories to your machine?
<samuel_> yes, my mistake its fullname is indeed sabnzbdplus
<samuel_> jmarsden, firefox and opera
<samuel_> i guess those are not supported
<jmarsden> OK.  I sugges you file a bug in Launchpad against that package and provide details on how to duplicate the issue, and hopefully someone will fix it.
<samuel_> i
<samuel_> i'll try to duplicate it first
<jmarsden> Sure.
<samuel_> i did have happen something strange just 2 days ago
<samuel_> when turning on my notebook with Lubuntu 11.04 installed it would give me a login screen instead
<samuel_> have not seen that before
<samuel_> even more strange, i could not login in with my username/password
<samuel_> had to reinstall everything
<KM0201> where is the 64bit download
<Morganvd> evening
<Morganvd> anyone know how i can remove xchat without removing lubuntu-desktop
<MrChrisDruif> Morganvd; I've read something about "removing lubuntu-desktop" and when it's okay...
<MrChrisDruif> Looking for it now
<MrChrisDruif> Morganvd; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/RemoveLubuntuDesktop
<Ahmuck-Jr> bug #h2a4462b - ctl-alt-Fx, screen is white with garbage letters.  on tty working.
<cjohnston> Ahmuck-Jr: im getting the same thing
<cjohnston> this time it ended saying connecting to plymouth: connection refused
#lubuntu 2012-05-07
<a_b0y> how do you set up extended display?
<a_b0y> how do you set up extended display?
<EvilResistance> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<thecheggs> hey hey hey
<leszek> hi
<head_victim> Has anyone else ever come across bug 880084 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 880084 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Mobile Broadband must be enabled after every power on, suspend, hibernate, or signal loss" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880084
<skrite> hey all, great little distro you guys have here.
<KANLIOT> ya
<skrite> is it a big deal to replace lxdm with slim ?
<KANLIOT> i doubt it
<KANLIOT> slim is already packaged
<skrite> KANLIOT: will an apt-get install replace lxde with slim? nervous to try .. :)
<KANLIOT> i donno
<KANLIOT> try in a vm if you can
<gordonjcp> skrite: what's the worst that could happen?
<KANLIOT> besides have you tried 12.04?
<gordonjcp> if it goes *incredibly* wrong, you get to reinstall
<gordonjcp> big wow
<skrite> KANLIOT: i have not tried 12.04, was going to do that when i get home from work.
<skrite> gordonjcp: good point.
<dove_g> anyone using opera 11.62 on 64bit lubuntu
<dove_g> opera 11.62 freezuing all the time
<theluckymike> my cpu is running in 0,8ghz mode right now and when it's using more power it switch to 1,6ghz. how can I make him all the time run on 1,6ghz?
<gordonjcp> depends somewhat on the CPU family
<gordonjcp> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CPU_Frequency_Scaling <- helpful
<theluckymike> thx gordonjcp
<wxl> i've had a precise vm made from the 20120215 alpha and it's been running so good i just kept updating and updating. recently this became impossible to do. i get errors like this: http://pastebin.com/tEzySDkx any ideas why?
<ilija> hy i just installed gimp 2.8 in Lubuntu 11.10 i i want icon in my Lxmenu
<ilija> how to add this icon
<ilija> in Menu->Graphic
<pmatulis_> is there a way to bind a keystroke to suspend?
<bioterror> why not
<bioterror> first we need to figure out which command sends the suspend
<johnny|> Is there any way to get the microphone working if you had your motherboard audio disabled when you installed Lubuntu?
<bioterror> johnny|, alsamixer?
<johnny|> bioterror, tried that
<bioterror> it's unmuted?
<bioterror> and you have lifted the levels up
<johnny|> Unfortunately its only seeing my NVIDIA HD Card and my Camera Mic.
<johnny|> Even though I enabled the Azalia card in the bios (it was disabled previously)
<johnny|> johnny@johnny-System-Product-Name:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<johnny|>  0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<johnny|>                       HDA NVidia at 0xfe67c000 irq 19
<johnny|>  1 [CameraB404271  ]: USB-Audio - USB Camera-B4.04.27.1
<johnny|>                       OmniVision Technologies, Inc. USB Camera-B4.04.27.1 at usb-0000:00:12.2-1, high
<johnny|> I think it should be seeing a third one which should be the on board mic
<wxl> not to ask a stupid question but what is the result of "arecord -l" johnny| ?
<johnny|> **** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****
<johnny|> card 1: CameraB404271 [USB Camera-B4.04.27.1], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<johnny|>   Subdevices: 1/1
<johnny|>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<wxl> yes that's unfortunate
<johnny|> yeah
<wxl> one sec
<johnny|> The reason I need the on board audio mic input to work is because I'm hooking my piano keyboard up through it.
<wxl> what card is it?
<johnny|> http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=3811
<wxl> uh, fantastic
<johnny|> Hang on I'll find it
<johnny|> Its the motherboard audio
<wxl> yes but not all motherboard audio is the same
<wxl> try lspci
<wxl> don't paste the output here
<wxl> find the right line
<johnny|> I know I only did that before because pastebin is unnecessary for 4 lines
<johnny|> But this will be more than 4 lines
<johnny|> so yeah
<johnny|> http://pastebin.com/Tqw7j9wz
<johnny|> I believe the card is called Azalia or something
<johnny|> Least thats what it called it in the Bios when I enabled it
<johnny|> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40) I believe thats it
<johnny|> My guess is that this is what is controlling the on board microphone (obviously)
<wxl> there's only one AMD chip in the ALSA drievr matrix http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-interwave
<wxl> not sure if that's the right one
<dove_g> i get this error trying b oot up from USB
<dove_g> "error no configuration file found"
<dove_g> this link doesnt help, ny other suggestions
<dove_g> http://askubuntu.com/questions/128160/trying-to-boot-from-usb
<wxl> interwave is nowhere to be found in ubuntu repos tho
<johnny|> oh
<johnny|> At one point it used to see it. I think thats because I had it enabled when I installed LUbuntu
<johnny|> This time it wasn't enabled in the bios
<wxl> it is canonical certified http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:1002:4383-AUDIO/
<johnny|> Should I try reinstalling LUbuntu? Problem is it will be a pain to reinstall.
<wxl> if what i read is to be believe, you need snd-hda-intel
<johnny|> ahh
<wxl> now where to find it? grr
<wxl> what ver? precise?
<johnny|> yup
<wxl> ah
<wxl> modinfo snd-hda-intel is not null
<wxl> which is to say you should already have the driver
<wxl> modprobe snd-hda-intel
<wxl> that SHOULD fix ya up
<johnny|> shows no output
<wxl> oh
<johnny|> johnny@johnny-System-Product-Name:~$ modprobe snd-hda-intel
<johnny|> johnny@johnny-System-Product-Name:~$
<wxl> sudo of course
<johnny|> ahh ok
<wxl> strange
<johnny|> Still no output
<wxl> modprobe | grep snd-hda-intel
<wxl> is it there?
<johnny|> That gives me the usage: modprobe message
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> modprobe -l | grep snd-hda-intel
<johnny|> kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<wxl> there it's installed
<wxl> now try arecord -l
<johnny|> yikes
<johnny|> card 1: CameraB404271 [USB Camera-B4.04.27.1], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<johnny|>   Subdevices: 1/1
<johnny|>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<johnny|> Now its not even showing my NVIDIA
<johnny|> Oh wait
<wxl> ^ look up
<wxl> same as before
<johnny|> Nevermind the NVIDIA isn't a capture device
<johnny|> Yeah
<johnny|> lol derp sorry Yeah I need it to have two devices
<wxl> for grins, what does aplay -l give you?
<johnny|> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<johnny|> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<johnny|>   Subdevices: 1/1
<johnny|>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<johnny|> Ok yeah so thats all right but with capture it should be two instead of one
<wxl> didn't you have two playback devices before?
<wxl> you did
<wxl> of course it was your camera
<wxl> which you may not need
<johnny|> Yeah the Camera is only a Camera Mic
<johnny|> So yeah it should only be a capture device
<johnny|> So if it corrected that, I mean thats good to avoid conflicts I guess in any case
<wxl> not really the issue
<wxl> well this is strange because it should work
<johnny|> Yeah I know
<wxl> if i were you i'd put the module into /etc/modules and restart and see what happens
<wxl> i dont' normally recommend restarts (modprobe makes this unnecessary) but i'm baffled as to why it's not working
<johnny|> Hmm ok so in /etc/modules what am I putting in again?
<johnny|> I am in nano and all it says is lp and rtc
<johnny|> Am I putting in snd-hda-intel as a line?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> just that
<wxl> last line
<johnny|> ok cool
<johnny|> ok gonna restart
<johnny|> brb
<johnny|> Tried it. Didn't work
<wxl> fooey
<wxl> try #ubuntustudio
<johnny|> Unless there is something in the xorg file negating it
<wxl> seriously i think that's the best advice i can give you
<wxl> perhaps one of them is even familiar with the particular soundcard
<johnny|> ok
<johnny|> thanx
<wxl> i know a few folks use lubuntu proper, too
<wxl> at the very least they have an arguably better understandng of sound on *buntus in general
<wxl> also #opensourcemusicians is very active and that may be something to consider too
<wxl> sorry i couldn't be of more help
<johnny|> Its ok
<gordonjcp> johnny|: what's up?
<johnny|> gordonjcp, I'm trying to get the microphone input on my On Board Motherboard to work.
<johnny|> I went through some steps with wxl but we're both stumped as to what to do
<gordonjcp> okay
<gordonjcp> is sound basically working?
<gordonjcp> and are you using pulseaudio, or alsa directly?
<wxl> messing with me
<johnny|> Yes sound is working and my Camera Mic works as a Mic. But I need the mic input on the motherboard working because my piano keyboard is hooked up to it. In essence if possible, I need two capture devices working
<wxl> he's doing alsa from what i can gather
<wxl> lspci finds the card
<wxl> from what i can gather snd-hda-intel is the right drievr
<wxl> which was not loaded because he had switched it off during install
<gordonjcp> okay, two capture devices simultaneously is a world of pain
<wxl> of course the other capture is a usb camera
<wxl> can you disconnect that, johnny| ?
<johnny|> ok
<johnny|> done
<gordonjcp> well, don't worry about that for now, what does aplay -l have to say?
<wxl> he added the driver to /etc/modules and rebooted and had no better luck than just modprobing
<gordonjcp> tbh it should just pick up the card automatically
<johnny|> Now it says there are no capture hardware devices
<gordonjcp> the thing to watch is that the card order is the same every time, which takes a bit of clever modprobeing
<gordonjcp> o_O
<johnny|> Now that I disconnected the camera
<wxl> no surprise as the only one was the camera, and it's now disconnected
<gordonjcp> pastebin the output of "arecord -l"
<wxl> i think that's what he just gave you
<johnny|> No need for pastebin lol its one line
<johnny|> arecord -l
<johnny|> **** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****
<wxl> and aplay -l gives something doesn't it? the nvidia?
<johnny|> yes
<johnny|> exactly
<gordonjcp> weird
<wxl> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0
<gordonjcp> okay, so that's an HDMI output
<wxl> right
<gordonjcp> which won't capture
<johnny|> yup
<johnny|> Though the Azalia I dunno should?
<gordonjcp> ie. that's not your soundcard
<wxl> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev  40)
<wxl> that's from lspci
<johnny|> Theres two soundcards
<wxl> that's the one we want to get working
<johnny|> The on board and the NVIDIA
<johnny|> Unless the NVIDIA negated it when it went in
<gordonjcp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1790878
<gordonjcp> ^ is that of any help?
<johnny|> hmm
<johnny|> Ok to pastebin to show you the command it said to run
<wxl> First remove that model=3stack entry from alsa-base.conf
<gordonjcp> even if pulse had grabbed it, it should show up
<gordonjcp> you're not running pulse are you?
<johnny|> Yes actually I am.....
<johnny|> Though that even picks everything up as well
<johnny|> Cept for the one card
<johnny|> I could uninstall pulseaudio
<gordonjcp> brb, sorting something serious
<johnny|> But I don't think it would help alsamixer see the device in question
<johnny|> ok
<johnny|> wxl I'll try what you said
<wxl> it seems the other part of the recommendation is
<wxl> wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh
<johnny|> http://pastebin.com/tkXCaTKR
<johnny|> Thats another command I tried
<johnny|> Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=332796566f914774e233ed6645f3a1d52b851d49
<johnny|> Please inform the person helping you.
<gordonjcp> have you tried asking in #alsa?
<johnny|> Not yet. I could now though.
<wxl> seems that snd-hda-intel is having trouble polling
<wxl> oh here you go
<wxl> johnny|: this is probably what you want https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<johnny|> Ahh so this has to go into alsa-base.conf?
<johnny|> options snd-hda-intel model=MODEL
<wxl> yes but you should know what model is
<wxl> else
<wxl> use model=auto
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> not alsa-base.conf
<wxl> /etc/modules
<johnny|> ooh ok
<johnny|> Yeah I didn't use the options command
<wxl> oh wait wait
<wxl> hold on
<wxl> that might confuse things
<wxl> yeah rm the line from /etc/modules
<johnny|> ok
<wxl> and then add it to the end of /etc/modules.d/alsa-base.conf
<wxl> that way there's no conflicts
<wxl> either way could work potentially
<wxl> derp
<wxl> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<johnny|> Oh wow its already there
<wxl> what is cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<johnny|> #hdmi
<johnny|> options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=0x102
<johnny|> Odd though
<johnny|> Because thats what enables my NVIDIA card to work
<wxl> ^
<johnny|> Ooh I got it!
<johnny|> The Azalia and NVIDIA both use the same driver through Ubuntu.
<johnny|> Ick
<wxl> there you go
<johnny|> But now this means somehow either the Azalia or the NVIDIA would have to manually use another sound driver that would work.
<wxl> i would suspect then (not being a user of two sound cards) that you could modprobe snd-hda-intel twice with the right model= and you'd be set
<wxl> gordonjcp: ^ think we got down to the bottom of it if you're familiar with using two simulataneous cards-- with the same driver
<wxl> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<wxl> ^ what does that produce johnny| ?
<johnny|> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<johnny|> Codec: Nvidia GPU 15 HDMI/DP
<johnny|> johnny@johnny-System-Product-Name:~$
<wxl> oh gr
<wxl> i wonder if this will work at all
<wxl> probably not
<johnny|> I may be better off getting the mic input on the connector to plug into USB
<johnny|> It would use two connectors which is irritating but it may have a better chance of working I would think
<johnny|> Then again I wouldn't know for sure without investing the money to do it.
<gordonjcp> wxl: ah, yeah, that sounds familiar
<wxl> cat /proc/asound/card1/codec* | grep Codec
<wxl> that might do it
<wxl> maybe.
<johnny|> johnny@johnny-System-Product-Name:~$ cat /proc/asound/card1/codec* | grep Codec
<johnny|> cat: /proc/asound/card1/codec*: No such file or directory
<johnny|> johnny@johnny-System-Product-Name:~$
<wxl> fooey
<johnny|> Is it possible to change the driver for my NVIDIA to see if any others will work besides hda-snd-intel?
<wxl> there may be a nvidia one
<wxl> probably have to download and compile yourself
<johnny|> Yeah thats what I was thinking
<johnny|> Which in theory would free up the Azalia driver
<johnny|> To work
<wxl> you could try commenting out that line
<wxl> (don't delete in case you want to return it to where it was)
<wxl> and then add "options hda-snd-intel model=auto"
<wxl> then sudo alsa force-reload
<johnny|> ok
<wxl> it may still default to the nvidia but it's worth a shot
<johnny|> ok now lets see
<johnny|> Yeah it did
<johnny|> Hmm let me see something
<johnny|> Hmm thats odd
<johnny|> I commented out the line that I used initially to get the sound to work with the NVIDIA.
<johnny|> and sound still works
<wxl> you did the restart?
<johnny|> Not yet. Let me try that.
<wxl> er reload
<johnny|> I did
<johnny|> I reloaded
<johnny|> and still got sound
<wxl> strange indeed
<johnny|> Its odd
<wxl> #alsa, i guess
<johnny|> Yeah I told them
<johnny|> Only other thing I could think is to reinstall pulseaudio
<johnny|> Or
<johnny|> uninstall it and try aplay with a file
<gordonjcp> kill pulse for now
<johnny|> ok
<wxl> i would think that's an intelligent idea
<wxl> if you have a nonfuctional system in one server, it will probably carry over to the other ;)
<johnny|> Ok used task manager to kill pulseaudio
<johnny|> Now lets see
<johnny|> I will use aplay to try to play an ogg file
<johnny|> If it works then I know the NVIDIA card is still going
<johnny|> ok yeah no sound
<johnny|> So now I could look into aplay -l
<wxl> it may be that commented out line
<johnny|> Its listed
<johnny|> But
<johnny|> Wow
<johnny|> yuck
<johnny|> Let me get the pastebin of this
<johnny|> This doesn't look good
<johnny|> http://pastebin.com/L5901tbz
<johnny|> I mean its there but the aplay output is messy
<wxl> THAT'S GOOD!
<wxl> hd output usually involves many channels
<johnny|> Ahh but then how come I'm not getting any audio playing?
<wxl> and you have capture devices now
<johnny|> Yeah
<wxl> the right ones
<johnny|> But I guess I need to use a different line than that one I had
<johnny|> To get the NVIDIA card to play sound
<wxl> well it should play out the other one now, right?
<johnny|> Lets see if I can record
<johnny|> If I can I guess it means I can find another way to work with it
<johnny|> Other than the command I did
<johnny|> Ugh PC froze
<johnny|> Let me restart
<johnny|> Yeah the other devices show up however, I get no audio now through the NVIDIA card
<johnny|> Mostly because it shows 4 spdifs now
<johnny|> aplay shows it is playing but there is no sound
<gordonjcp> aha, now you need to play with alsamixer
<gordonjcp> and also fiddle about to ensure it's hitting the right set of channels
<johnny|> The probe x 102 made the NVIDIA card work but disabled everything else
<johnny|> The issue is that card 1 which is the NVIDIA is listed as device 3, device 7, device, 8 and device 9 when it should only be listed as device 7
<wxl> hey
<wxl> do this now:
<johnny|> k
<wxl> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<johnny|> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<johnny|> Codec: Realtek ALC892
<wxl> AH HA
<wxl> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#High%20Definition%20Audio%20Codecs
<wxl> that's what the ubuntu wiki recommends
<wxl> download from realtek itself
<wxl> that's for your motherboard
<johnny|> ahh this way the motherboard driver doesn't interfere with the NVIDIA card
<johnny|> I see thats why the NVIDIA card sound isn't working
<johnny|> ok I'll restart now that it install
<johnny|> installed
<johnny|> and see if sound works on the NVIDIA
<Elchzard> Under SEH Team
<Resistance> Elchzard:  before I stab the freenode ops about your posting that same phrase in every other channel i've seen you in, mind *not* posting that everywhere?
<johnny|> ok problem
<wxl> ?
<johnny|> When I do this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668737 my NVIDIA card gets sound but it gets rid of any other soundcards in the system
<johnny|> However
<johnny|> If I don't do that then the NVIDIA card doesn't play any sound
<johnny|> But all devices show up
<johnny|> This is even with the realtek driver installed
<johnny|> johnny@johnny-System-Product-Name:~$ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep CodecCodec: Nvidia GPU 15 HDMI/DP
<johnny|> johnny@johnny-System-Product-Name:~$
<johnny|> We go back to there only being a Card 0 and no Card 1
<wxl> hm
<wxl> so with the realtek installed what is in alsa-base.conf and/or /etc/modules now?
<johnny|> What is snd-pcsp?
<johnny|> # Keep snd-pcsp from being loaded as first soundcard
<johnny|> options snd-pcsp index=-2
<wxl> assumedly the realtek
<johnny|> I found that in alsa-base
<johnny|> and that may actually be whats causing the issue but I don't know
<wxl> nope that's the pc speaker
<wxl> pc sp(eaker)
<johnny|> ahh
<wxl> there's no other line?
<wxl> cuz how else can the driver be installed??
<johnny|> I dunno it said it had installed. Let me show you the alsa-base.conf output in pastebin
<johnny|> Maybe there is something I'm missing
<johnny|> http://pastebin.com/4LxJJhhi
<alix3c3> hello, just installed lubuntu 12.04 on alix 3c3 (pc engines), all was gone perfect, but at reboot I can only see the centered lubuntu logo, so I rebooted pressing shift, so with root access installed ssh-server and was gone, installed webmin and is ok, still connected now to my alix via webmin, but on screen still is present only lubuntu logo and there is no mouse pointer, can someone help me?
<wxl> uh
<wxl> it's like got nothing else in it
<wxl> what's in /etc/modules?
<alix3c3> if someone want to try to connect via webmin I can give an access
<johnny|> Same thing as before lp and rtc
<johnny|> Yet when I did the install script on the realtek
<johnny|> It said it installed
<wxl> can you pastebin that script?
<johnny|> installing it again
<johnny|> and I'll show you
<johnny|> yeah
<alix3c3> no help on alix? (amd geode)
<johnny|> Seems to be fine and compiling
<wxl> i don't want to see the output of the script but the script itself
<johnny|> ok
<johnny|> http://pastebin.com/uiZH6ER9
<alix3c3> :-(
<wxl> this remove folder business is the last thing you see?
<johnny|> yup
<wxl> give me alsa-driver-1.0.25/MAKEFILE
<johnny|> http://pastebin.com/gs5tA3Y3
<johnny|> This command BTW seems to be getting the NVIDIA sound working but making the other sound card not show up. I'm not exactly sure why however
<johnny|> options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=0x102
<johnny|> Maybe
<johnny|> Instead of it being 0x102
<johnny|> It should be 1x102
<johnny|> Thats all I can think considering the NVIDIA card should probably be card 1
<johnny|> Hmm I'll try it
<johnny|> and restart
<alix3c3> hello, just installed lubuntu 12.04 on alix 3c3 (pc engines), all was gone perfect, but at reboot I can only see the centered lubuntu logo, so I rebooted pressing shift, so with root access installed ssh-server and was gone, installed webmin and is ok, still connected now to my alix via webmin, but on screen still is present only lubuntu logo and there is no mouse pointer, can someone help me?
<alix3c3> tnx for help!
<MrChrisDruif> sudo start lightdm ?
<MrChrisDruif> I should check if someone is still in channel <_<"
<johnny|> How do I find out what the realtek is using? I know the NVIDIA is using snd-hda-intel
<johnny|> Because I think I may have the solution
<johnny|> # Keep snd-realtek-whatever it is from being loaded as first soundcard
<johnny|> options snd-realtek-whatever it is index=-2
<johnny|> I think thats what I need
<johnny|> Because both soundcards can't be loaded as first
<wxl> there you go
<johnny|> and I think both are trying to be
<wxl> now which is snd-realtek-whatever? :)
<wxl> i'm not finding it easy
<johnny|> Right lol
<johnny|> I know
<johnny|> The only other solution is to load the NVIDIA as soundcard 1
<johnny|> and hope it works that way
<wxl> that might work
<johnny|> Yeah hmm I'll give it a go
<wxl> it it doesn't work pastebin me the configure script johnny|
<johnny|> ok sure
<johnny|> ok here goes nothing
<johnny|> Yeah it has to do with the particular command
<johnny|> Either way using a probemask to get the audio working will somehow get rid of the other soundcard
<johnny|> johnny@johnny-System-Product-Name:~$ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<johnny|> cat: /proc/asound/card0/codec*: No such file or directory
<johnny|> johnny@johnny-System-Product-Name:~$ cat /proc/asound/card1/codec* | grep Codec
<johnny|> Codec: Nvidia GPU 15 HDMI/DP
<SAKKED> is that Lubuntu software center at default repository yet?
<johnny|> Here is the issue
<johnny|> Without the probemask command you get this
<Unit193> SAKKED: Yep.
<johnny|> http://pastebin.com/LcDPGGK0
<Unit193> !info lubuntu-software-center
<ubottu> lubuntu-software-center (source: lubuntu-software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, removing applications on Lubuntu. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.5~bzr135-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 87 kB, installed size 687 kB
<johnny|> Codec: Nvidia GPU 15 HDMI/DP appears 4 times
<johnny|> and it shouldn't
<johnny|> Using the probemask command in a file makes it appear once but also gets rid of the first soundcard.
<johnny|> So there has to be another way to get the NVIDIA codec to stop cloning itself
<SAKKED> Unit193: few months ago i had to install that from some other ppa
<Unit193> Yes, but that's because you were on 11.10, now it's in 12.04
<SAKKED> ok
<johnny|> No output on this and this is what it says has to use the NVIDIA card
<johnny|> Not snd-hda-intel
<johnny|> sudo modprobe snd_hda_codec_hdmi
<johnny|> johnny@johnny-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo modprobe snd_hda_codec_hdmi
<johnny|> johnny@johnny-System-Product-Name:~$
<johnny|> Well I established it works
<johnny|> Though now to go through these steps
<johnny|> I'm following directions from NVIDIA instead of that forum post
<johnny|> What if sound plays in alsa mixer as plughw but not hw?
<johnny|> ok got it to recognize the two soundcards and also play audio through the NVIDIA. Now I'm having trouble getting it to record.
<johnny|> and it gives me a bunch of options
<johnny|> and none worked
#lubuntu 2012-05-08
<johnny|> Anyone have any ideas as to how to get this to record? I tried arecord -vv -fdat piano.wav still no good
<wxl> try arecord -d 10 test.wav
<wxl> that should use the default device
<wxl> if you're trying to set format with -f you need to do -f [format] not -f[format]
<johnny|> ok
<johnny|> yeah no good
<johnny|> **** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****
<johnny|> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]
<johnny|>   Subdevices: 1/1
<johnny|>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<johnny|> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 2: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]
<johnny|>   Subdevices: 1/1
<johnny|>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<johnny|> I did a -l and thats whats there
<johnny|> Everything should be set up right
<johnny|> http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=3813
<johnny|> Though this is what Pavucontrol looks like
<johnny|> http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=3814
<johnny|> trying something out
<johnny|> not having any luck :(
<KM0201> johnny|: i take it you have no sound?
<johnny|> No microphone
<johnny|> it says its there but its not capturing
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> i can only speak from personal experience, but when i've had sound/mic problems, i install pulseaudio and pavucontrol, configure it, and it works
<johnny|> I did that and pulseaudio says theres no mic there
<johnny|> Well pavucontrol
<johnny|> I wrote this before, this is how everything looks
<johnny|> johnny|> Everything should be set up right
<johnny|> <johnny|> http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=3813
<johnny|> <johnny|> Though this is what Pavucontrol looks like
<johnny|> <johnny|> http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=3814
<johnny|> <johnny|> trying something out
<KM0201> hve you tried making some adjustments on the configuration page? (try some different configurations in the dropdown)
<johnny|> Yeah did that. I went into Audacity and tried to record under all the settings I could.
<johnny|> That didn't work nor did arecord
<KM0201> hmm
<johnny|> The mic a.k.a keyboard is plugged into the front mic input.
<johnny|> I tried the rear input though as well as the line in.
<johnny|> Neither worked
<johnny|> If the piano keyboard makes a sound when I press a key I'll know it captured sound
<rolandb> whats a good graphical network mapping tool for lubuntu?
<johnny|> I suspect in general the realtek card doesn't work at all.
<johnny|> Not for output or input audio
<johnny|> Something isn't working with it
<johnny|> Yet Alsa and Pulseaudio sort of see it
<johnny|> ahh I see
<johnny|> The NVIDIA is using the wrong kernel module or rather
<johnny|> Both devices are using the same kernel modult
<johnny|> module
<johnny|> I would have to figure out how to change one of them
<johnny|> Though the NVIDIA card is not supposed to be snd-hda-intel
<johnny|> Its supposed to be another one
<johnny|> The NVIDIA should be snd_hda_codec_hdmi
<johnny|> I don't know how to get it to be that
<johnny|> instead of snd-hda-intel
<johnny|> Tried this
<johnny|> sudo modprobe snd_hda_codec_hdmi
<johnny|> No output
<johnny|> How do you load a module. I tried using modprobe and it didn't seem to work
<johnny|> Plus its not showing the Kernel module for the device under it.
<johnny|> It should be showing snd_hda_codec_realtek listed by the device
<johnny|> But it only lists snd-hda-intel
<johnny|> and it shouldn't
<johnny|> tried everything
<johnny|> It won't load the right module
<johnny|> Even if I put it in /etc/modules
<johnny|> http://pastebin.com/KpJ0Edte
<johnny|> The module should be snd_hda_codec_realtek
<johnny|> Thanks for the help. I guess I could do trial and error to figure this out
<johnny|> Hopefully I can.
<SAKKED> if i install lubuntu 12 to my computer does it automatically install Grub?
<SAKKED> i want to have option what OS to use
<SAKKED> when i boot
<jakob_l> yes, it installes grub2
<SAKKED> ok
<dove_g> how to check if sound card is working on Lubuntu, dont have any speakers :)
<dove_g> volume control is grey
<dove_g> cant move volume slider UP
<wormmd> Are there any known xrdp bugs in lubuntu 12.04? I successfully installed xrdp locally, but when I connect remotely I get either a connection error quickly (a few log messages print and then it errors out), a connection error less quickly (more log lines, then connection error), or it seems to connect but all I get is the gray screen with the X.
<gilir> for interested people, uds session for lubuntu in on irc chan #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-h, in 10 minutes
<milen8204> I have installed Lubuntu 12.04 and now my flash player do not work, any ideas ?
<pmatulis> milen8204: install flash i guess
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> is it possible to make the font on the desktop bigger?
<yogg> I can't read anything on the tv
<smile> bye :)
<yogg> the only thing i have found is the font size for the window title. But i need an option to get everything bigger
<yogg> by the way lubuntu 12.04.    Or is this not possible yet?
<bioterror> yogg, yes. lxappearance and obconf are your tools for growing the size of fonts
<yogg> bioterror: thank you.  have found the option
<yogg> hmmm  but this did not work for the login screen. And also the task bar is small as bevore :/
<mips1911> I'm busy doing my first ever download of lubuntu to try on my 7yr old celeron laptop
<pAt_> mips1911: so please report your experiences :)
<mips1911> pAt_ I'll do that tomorrow some time, I only have 384kb/s link and the download is about 5hrs away from completion
<pAt_> ok, I see, no prob  mips1911  :)
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<mips1911> hi
<kristian-aalborg> does anyone know if fixing LXpanel is high priority?
<Unit193> "Fixing"?
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<mips1911> elaborate?
<kristian-aalborg> I'm getting to it :)I
<kristian-aalborg> It disappears... gradually
<kristian-aalborg> I changed it to a "solid" color, instead of transparency.... I hope it will help
<kristian-aalborg> for instance, it went crazy today so I could not minimize programs (in the dock)... they just disappeared
<kristian-aalborg> they went out of view, to be exact... so I ended up with 4 instances of Chromium
<Unit193> Weird, I've never hit that.  Can't you alt+tab to them?
<Mkaysi> Do you mean bug #403135 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403135 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) "Notification area icon wrongly rendered/uses bg_color as a background (multiple apps)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403135
<Mkaysi> Launchpad says that  that is in lxpanel
<zleap> ah,  i all
<zleap> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> Unit193, I don't have the box turned on
<kristian-aalborg> Mkaysi, will look at that bug
<kristian-aalborg> also, when I clicked, the wrong programs opened
<kristian-aalborg> for instance, when I clicked for the main menu (the Lubuntu logo) some program started
<zleap> i get that with unity  usually when i try and click the back button the launcher pops out (but that is different)
<kristian-aalborg> there's no Unity on Lubuntu, right?
<mips1911> nope
<kristian-aalborg> okay
<kristian-aalborg> I just wanted to heard if things are progressing, but they seem to be :)
<kristian-aalborg> *to hear
<mips1911> where you from, I'm guessing Sverige
 * gordonjcp stabs spamassassin
<gordonjcp> Y U NO CATCH SPAM?
<n-iCe> hello, is there a way to disable the crash reporter?
<MrChrisDruif> n-iCe; I think it's apport? Uninstalling it should "fix" that
<Unit193> sudo update-rc.d -f apport remove
#lubuntu 2012-05-09
<wormmd> Anyone have a reliable method to access a Lubuntu box remotely via Windows RDC?
<wormmd> Or any way, really.
<Unit193> Do you need GUi?
<wormmd> Unit193: yes.
<Unit193> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<wormmd> Tried xrdp and NX, both with issues.
<wormmd> VNC brings its own issues: I usually access my box from a machine with a lower native resolution, making navigating even the screen difficult.
<Unit193> Scale the image, and those are going to be your best options really.
<Unit193> VNC works quite well too.
<wormmd> brb, changing a diaper :)
<wormmd> If I scale I lose some screen real estate locally because the resolution ratios are different, but that may be something I have to deal with.
<wormmd> I got an error with NX before: Xsession: unable to launch "gnome-session" X session === "gnome-session not found; falling back to default session.
<wormmd> After which the NX client quit.
<wormmd> Thoughts?
<Unit193> I normally just use SSH, but if it's a single window you need, you can use ssh with X forwarding.
<wormmd> I could deal with a single window.
<wormmd> Both would be nice, but single would be fine.
<Unit193> And it's been a while since I last poked at NX, but it should have session selection.
<Unit193> Lookup Xming
<Unit193> And now I'll be afk a bit.
<wormmd> Thanks for the help :)
<wormmd> Now that you mention it, I did just use an NX shortcut on the local machine that was probably for an old configuration on the remote machine, I'll have to check that tommorow.
<windbuntu> hmm it seems like this would be better than buying a chroembook
<windbuntu> chromebook
<windbuntu> they want 400-500 for a chromebook and i can take an old laptop and put lubuntu on it and essentially have the same thing...right?
<pungi-man> windbuntu, chromebook just has internet facility and u will not be able to use most of ur applications except from the chrome store!
<windbuntu> correct
<pungi-man> what is its cost windbuntu ??
<windbuntu> excellent observation pungi-man
<windbuntu> i would like to create the equivalent...buy pay nothing
<linuxfreaker> I need help regarding UEFI mode installation for Ubuntu 11.04 on Dell hardware
<linuxfreaker> Its not able to get install and proceed after GRUB menu during the installation
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ubutnu 10.04, install lxde-common. Change gdm to lxdm and now i can't mount flash drive. Not permissions
<bioterror> dbus is loaded?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> dbus-daemon and dbus-launch
<bioterror> is that flash drive okay?
<bioterror> can you mount it from the terminal?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes ok. I can mount them run gksu pcmanfm
<JohnDoe_71Rus> by root
<JohnDoe_71Rus> it's old problem. Think is polkit
<bioterror> seems like someone fixed his connection ;)
<bioterror> 10.04 such an old release nowdays ;)
<bioterror> lots of things has happened
<bioterror> hal has vanished and other small things too
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes. I planed update to 12.04 but not solved some problem
<JohnDoe_71Rus> This bug affecting to me on 12.04 to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/insserv/+bug/858122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858122 in insserv (Ubuntu Oneiric) "incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,Fix committed]
<mi3> hello
<mi3> hello ubottu you smart bot xD
<JohnDoe_71Rus> And I'm looking for a way how to easily change the ubuntu 10.04 on lubutnu 12.04. After saving the settings. Perhaps should be removed gnome, update from the console, then install lubutnu-minimal
<pungi-man> my cairo-dock and conky are not working properly in lubuntu. But it works properly in unity,gnome and KDE. Can anyone suggest me a way to overcome this??
<bioterror> configure your conky
<pungi-man> it shows a black box around it
<MrChrisDruif> 858122
<MrChrisDruif> bug 858122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858122 in insserv (Ubuntu Oneiric) "incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858122
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pungi-man: it all work for me. Ubuntu 10.04 + lxde-common. You should setup vodeocard
<MrChrisDruif> JohnDoe_71Rus; he's smarter then you think ;-)
<pungi-man> kk. I will try
<JohnDoe_71Rus> MrChrisDruif: Can the bot fix beg? Then they smart :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *bug
<MrChrisDruif> JohnDoe_71Rus; I meant that you only need to say bug <id> to get that response
<JohnDoe_71Rus> MrChrisDruif: i copy link from иклцыук
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *browser
<dove_g> one help needed: please try to open in Google Chromium this site http://www.youtube.com/xl
<dove_g> then select and start to play any video
<dove_g> does it works?
<MrChrisDruif> dove_g; for me on gnome-shell it does
<drlaban> dove_g: Not for me. It actually screws Chromium up pretty bad on my netbook.
<dove_g> yes, it works on gnome, not on LXDE
<jakob_l> works for me
<dove_g> on LXDE?
<dove_g> lubuntu
<jakob_l> yes
<dove_g> huh
<dove_g> jakob_l, im using 64bit? you?
<drlaban> doesn't work well in openbox
<jakob_l> 32
<dove_g> drlaban, 64bit?
<drlaban> 32
<dove_g> strange
<dove_g> where top submit this bug
<dove_g> where to submit this bug
<drlaban> I'll test it on my not-so-netbooky other box I got, gimme a sec
<MrChrisDruif> P.s. I do use chromium
<MrChrisDruif> Did you try turning on html5 on youtube?
<dove_g> nope
<drlaban> Same horrible experience on my regular desktop, same Lubuntu-setup apart from hardware. The page becomes unresponsive and wants to crash
<dove_g> ok tnx drlaban
<drlaban> I had, however, not enabled html5. Dunno if it'll make a difference.
<drlaban> Nah, crashes horribly
<dove_g> how to enable html5?
<drlaban> http://youtube.com/html5
<dove_g> :)
<dove_g> this bug is only on youtube.com/xl
<dove_g> it works normally on youtube.com
<dove_g> and youtube.com/html
<dove_g> drlaban you can also submit here your comment
<dove_g> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-software-center/+bug/997037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 997037 in Lubuntu Software Center "Chromium freezes on play at youtube.com/xl on LXDE" [Undecided,New]
<Guest2520> hi all
<drlaban> dove_g: I added myself to the affected list
<dove_g> tnx
<jakob_l> could it be sound related?
<Guest2520> im severly stuck, i just installed lubuntu and my window text is tiny but text in a web browser is fine
<jakob_l> I use pulseaudio on my lubuntu
<Guest2520> i have an nvidia card and the resolution is set ok there
<MrChrisDruif> bug 997037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 997037 in Lubuntu Software Center "Chromium freezes on play at youtube.com/xl on LXDE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997037
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, I thought it said unconfirmed...
<MrChrisDruif> Guest2520; what "Window text" is tiny? Title bar, field text?
<Guest2520> all of it, the title, the menu options, even my firefox plugins,
<Guest2520> even my taskbar is tiny
<Guest2520> but the resolution is set right in xserver
<Guest2520> any any webpage inside firefox is rendered fine
<Guest2520> but anything else, i have to be an inch away form the tv too see it
<bioterror> normal stuff with TV
<bioterror> you can lift up the fonts
<Guest2520> it works perfect on ubuntu and xubuntu
<bioterror> grow the size
<Guest2520> tried that, didn't change anything
<Guest2520> i set it to 48 and it dint move an inch
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> just a moment
<Guest2520> thank you
<bioterror> Guest2520, http://forums.bodhilinux.com/index.php?/topic/204-solved-nvidia-drivers-and-fonts-size/page__view__findpost__p__1035
<bioterror> one guy had same kind of problem if I remember right
<ChesterX> hey everyone, where can i find the ubuntu start disc creator?
<Len2805> hi again
<Len2805> it didnt work
<bioterror> tweaking the nvidia settings?
<Len2805> yeah, didnt change anything
<Len2805> ive been on google all morning looking at this, i think it may have something to do with the dpi settings
<Len2805> its just strange how it is only in lubuntu
<Len2805> where is the best place to dump a screenshot for you
<bioterror> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Len2805> http://imagebin.org/211640
<bioterror> small that is :D
<bioterror> is text on the menu too small?
<Len2805> yes
<Len2805> ill add another with a  few other apps open
<Len2805> http://imagebin.org/211641
<Len2805> the menu failed to stay open while i took a screenshot
<bioterror> you can use "scrot -d 5 shot.png"
<bioterror> command
<bioterror> where -d 5 is "delay 5 seconds"
<bioterror> ;)
<Len2805> you can see there how working in the terminal can be hgard
<bioterror> you have enough time to open menu or do what every you want and it will then snap the shot
<Len2805> or even typing
<bioterror> Len2805, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Display_Size_and_DPI
<Len2805> thank you will look at that now
<bioterror> so you have to change DPI to 96x96 or something like that
<Mkaysi> Shutter can have delay too
<bodhi_zazen> What is the default editor on Lubuntu ?
<bioterror> leafpad
<Unit193> Thought it was nano or vi ;)
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I know bodhi, he wants GUI stuff
<theluckymike> my laptop wakes up immediately after going in suspend. ideas?
<windbuntu> how long does it take to boot lubuntu?
<windbuntu> from a turned off computer?
<holstein> windbuntu: depends
<holstein> windbuntu: i would choose lubuntu for LXDE.. for something light, but not too light if you know what i mean
<AngelForget> I trying to fully quantal Quetzal Ubuntu 12.10 and gives me a good impression even if else is still much work
<holstein> windbuntu: for fast boot, i would just not reboot..
<holstein> just suspend or leave it running
<dove_g> windbuntu: about 20-30 sek
<dove_g> for ubuntu: 30-40 sek
<windbuntu> i may attempt to create a machine that has similar charicteristics to a chromebook...but use lubuntu instead.
<dove_g> if you have SSD then you get for sure cca 10sec
<dove_g> just buy SSD
<windbuntu> what about lubuntu on a flash drive
<AngelForget> ssd is  more fast
<dove_g> buy SSD
<MrChrisDruif> AngelForget; 12.10 will practically only be updated kernel and updated core packages from 12.04
<dove_g> about 100$
<AngelForget> yes MrChrisDruif
<windbuntu> a hundred bucks is a lotta dough
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, dough ^_^
<windbuntu> i have an empty 8 gig flash drive
<windbuntu> that is staring at me
<AngelForget> MrChrisDruif,  but still is not very stable as Lubuntu 12:04
<MrChrisDruif> AngelForget; that's to be expected from a pre-alpha release
<windbuntu> are you saying 12.10 is out already?
<MrChrisDruif> windbuntu; PRE-ALPHA!!
<windbuntu> omg 12.04 is just out
<MrChrisDruif> windbuntu; we start working on the next release right after the previous...we've only got about 5 months
<AngelForget> MrChrisDruif, this is the fact I'm testing, but some packages are completely new
<gordonjcp> 12.10 is "out" but it's still basically on fire
<gordonjcp> aw man, spamassassin, why are you not learning from this spam corpus?
<AngelForget> gordonjcp, is true
<gordonjcp> I'm awfully tempted just to write some naive pattern matching
<gordonjcp> anything that mentions "prescriptions" and has a dollar sign in it, 100% spam
<MrChrisDruif> But to conclude, 12.04 is the current release for 6 more month, after that (20)12.10(October) will be the new release
<gordonjcp> the spammers are going apeshit at the moment with "FLOWERS FOR MOM! BUY NOW FOR MOTHERS DAY"
<gordonjcp> wtf, mother's day was months ago
<holstein> the 13th
<holstein> it was 11 months ago ;)
<gordonjcp> if I buy them now they'll be all wilted by the time it rolls around again
<gordonjcp> that's a stupid idea
<windbuntu> i do not see all this mothers day stuff? where is it?
<holstein> regardless... dont forget mom... 4 more days!
<AngelForget> lol
<gordonjcp> holstein: four more days until...?
<holstein> gordonjcp: mothers day
<gordonjcp> windbuntu: I'm getting insane amounts of spam at the moment, spamassassin *is* looking at it but not classifying it
<gordonjcp> holstein: that was two months ago
<holstein> gordonjcp: i dont think so
<holstein> gordonjcp: may 13th
<gordonjcp> nope, it was in march
<gordonjcp> I even took a long weekend so I could travel up to visit my mum
<gordonjcp> and not have to rush off at sunday teatime
<holstein> gordonjcp: cool.. in the US, its may 13th
<holstein> gordonjcp: thats why im saying its coming up, and explains the spam
<Unit193> May want #ubuntu-offtopic.
<holstein> i thought this was it since i say the cursing
<gordonjcp> holstein: aha, maybe it's a US thing then
<HoNgOuRu> how do I remove all different sound systems and their configuration files?
<holstein> HoNgOuRu: what systems? JACK? pulse?
<HoNgOuRu> I removed alsa-common alsa pulse esound etc...
<HoNgOuRu> just wanna get rid of everything to install only pulse or whatever that handles right the 5.1
<holstein> HoNgOuRu: pulse uses alsa AFAIK
<holstein> HoNgOuRu: how about this.. what are you trying to do?
<HoNgOuRu> just play the 5.1 right.
<HoNgOuRu> I config something last time that enabled me the 5.1 but just for the first song after starting the service
<holstein> HoNgOuRu: sometimes that just cant happen... you can try newer alsa revs, or different kernels.. i usually try that with live CD's
<HoNgOuRu> the second one only played in the front spks
<HoNgOuRu> ... I have 2 soundcards
<HoNgOuRu> one onboard, and the other one is a audigy sound blaster
<HoNgOuRu> Im really pissed off on how it is so hard to get a stable configuration
<HoNgOuRu> from ubuntu 7.04 to now
<HoNgOuRu> 12.04
<holstein> HoNgOuRu: yeah. i sucks.. you should be sure to complain to the hardware vendor
<holstein> HoNgOuRu: i usually try live CD"s.. i would also look at pulse with pavucontrol.. and consider going down to only one card
<HoNgOuRu> I have headphones attached to the front panel of my box, that's the onboard one. but 5.1 plugged to the second soundcard
<HoNgOuRu> Im following a guide over here, I'll tell you after robooting
<HoNgOuRu> rebooted
#lubuntu 2012-05-10
<HoNgOuRu> there is obviously a bugg look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/494099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494099 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Lucid) "subwoofer stops working after playback ends" [Low,Confirmed]
<HoNgOuRu> I fixed IT !!!!!
<HoNgOuRu> just added enable-lfe-remixing = yes to /etc/modules/daemon.conf
<stevedtrrrrm> ello noobz
<stevedtrrrrm> any1 here?
<mystdarren> stevedtrrrrm: do you need help?
<stevedtrrrrm> mystdarren - im hoping to get linux running in a virtual machine
<stevedtrrrrm> on windows.
<stevedtrrrrm> got an old PC
<stevedtrrrrm> considering the move over to linux
<stevedtrrrrm> wanna try it out.
<stevedtrrrrm> the PC has 768 MB RAM
<stevedtrrrrm> ami better trying full ubuntu or l version first?
<Unit193> I don't think Unity would run well on that, but what is your processor?
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<stevedtrrrrm> centrino 1.5 ghz
<mystdarren> stevedtrrrrm: I'd just backup your current setup and install lubuntu fresh
<windbuntu> can lubuntu properly use a dual core computer?
<Unit193> Don't see why not.
<bioterror> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-linux-smp/
<bioterror> you tell us after reading that for example
<bioterror> as I dont know what's your properly
<bioterror> but yes, we use same kernel as ubuntu and it comes with SMP
<Yos> can I switch from Ubuntu 12.04 to lubuntu without having to make a fresh install ?
<gordonjcp> Yos: yes
<gordonjcp> Yos: install lubuntu-desktop
<Yos> thank you gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> Yos: bear in mind that much of the stuff that Unity requires running in the background will still be started
<gordonjcp> so there's going to be a certain amount of cleaning up to do
<Yos> you have some time to help me with this 'clean up' ?
<Yos> I don't like unity at all
<gordonjcp> not really, I'm at work
<Yos> ah, ok
<gordonjcp> tbh just installing lxde will probably be enough
<gordonjcp> I quite like Unity
<gordonjcp> it takes a bit of getting used to though
<MrChrisDruif> Yos; you're running ubuntu with openbox already?
<bioterror> gordonjcp, not that much, !purelxde ;)
<Yos> yes MrChrisDruif
<gordonjcp> I'm currently running xubuntu but for some reason all the fonts are tiny
<gordonjcp> if I could get xubuntu with straight ubuntu's font settings I'd be happy enough with that
<Yos> MrChrisDruif, I have been using openbox like 3 days and have enjoyed it but it does lack from what a full DE has to offer
<MrChrisDruif> But sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop should give you that full DE
<Yos> just finished, I'm gonna reboot into it, brb
<mi3> #linuxmint-debian
<mi3> #linuxmint-debian
<MrChrisDruif> Not only is that completely out of context mi3, but you'll be frown upon by the op's (don't just spam a channel with a different distro)
<gordonjcp> man I wonder if I can get Unity running on FreeBSD
<mi3> err sorry, I typed that in the wrong channel, sorry for that
<MrChrisDruif> mi3; it can happen
<gordonjcp> never ascribe to malice what can be ascribed to incompetence ;-)
<mi3> lol
<Yos> looks good :)
<Yos> MrChrisDruif, what do I have to do to get rid of Unity all togather ?
<MrChrisDruif> Yos; You don't have unity installed right now, right?
<Yos> I am on Ubuntu 12.04 so Unity is installed
<bioterror> !purelxde | yos
<ubottu> yos: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<gordonjcp> bioterror: I know that works, but it still scares me a bit
<gordonjcp> and really, how long does it take to do a clean install?
<gordonjcp> (yes, I know that's not the whole story and you've then got to reinstall locally-installed apps)
<MrChrisDruif> gordonjcp; why does it scare you?
<Timo_> Hi, yesterday  I've upgraded to 12.04 (fromout 11.10), I've used it, and also booted on it a few times already. But now I am now unable to boot. I could see the boot logo, but now it's stuck at "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility. Starting CUPS printing spooler/server" and then nothing happens :(
<gordonjcp> MrChrisDruif: well, in my experience deleting "unnecessary" packages either leaves a lot of cruft around, or ganks out something essential
<bioterror> gordonjcp, apt-get purge ;)
<MrChrisDruif> gordonjcp; if you purge instead of remove, you also remove the setting files, but if you look at the end of the command, you'll see it'll install lubuntu-desktop
<MrChrisDruif> Or so it *used* to mention it
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, if you append "; sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop -f" it should check if lubuntu-desktop is intact
<Yos> wow, this removes a lot
<Yos> vlc, gufw, virtualbox, lol
<Yos> so I'll basically end up with a fresh install after this ?
<Yos> hope it doesn't remove Tor
<MrChrisDruif> Yos; you'll see a complete list it attempts to remove before remove which is alphabetised, just check if tor is among that list
<MrChrisDruif> Or is Tor an plugin for firefox/chromium?
<bioterror> Timo_, if you press ctrl+alt+f7, you dont end up to graphical?
<Timo_> no
<Timo_> it shows me the latest boot info
<Timo_> like the 'Starting CUPS printing spooler/server [OK]"
<bioterror> what if you press ctrl+alt+f1?
<bioterror> do you get tty?
<Timo_> im there now
<Timo_> :P
<bioterror> can you run command: startlubuntu
<Timo_> "(lxsession:2295) Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Yos> well, at least Tor remained lol
<Yos> and my system didn't break yet
<Timo_> Yos: nice one :D
<bioterror> Timo_, can you stop lightdm service?
<Timo_> bioterror: it's not running, I think
<bioterror> Timo_, sudo service lightdm stop
<bioterror> what does it say?
<Timo_> unkown instance
<bioterror> your system was 12.04?
<Yos> and my anonet hub is still here :)
<Timo_> and when I do 'sudo lightdm', it goes to tty7, and it flickers, and goes back to the log message. Yes I'm at 12.04
<Timo_> as far as I know :P
<bioterror> hmmmm
<bioterror> you should have that kind of instance
<Timo_> I think that's what the problem is. the graphical enviroment fails, and that's why lightdm fails as well
<Timo_> or something
<bioterror> you still have LXDM?
<Timo_> but, I was on Lubutnu 12.04 with everything working yesterday, how can it be borked now :p
<Timo_> hey, lxdm is working :D
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> sounds like a conflict
<Timo_> im logged on now! :D
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror; it's "sudo stop <service>"
<bioterror> it is not!
<MrChrisDruif> or restart etc...
<MrChrisDruif> Why does my network-manager restart with "sudo restart network-manager" then?
<Timo_> bioterror: would it be possible to set LXDM as default instead of LightDM
<MrChrisDruif> Timo_; dpkg-reconfigure lxdm
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, append sudo in front of that of course
<Timo_> okay, thanks a lot people! I'm quickly going back to learning my exam
<bioterror> I would try to solve LightDM problem
<bioterror> as that's the default DM from 12.04 on
<Timo_> ye but I really don't have the time right now :P
<Timo_> again, thanks, I appreciate your work! :)
<Yos> what is the default firewall for lubuntu? ufw ?
<Yos> iptables ?
<kristian-school> hi ppl
<kristian-school> this is kristian-aalborg on the laptop that's running 12.04 and has a buggy LXPanel
<kristian-school> I can't reproduce, though
<kristian-school> hi Unit193 and holstein :D
<LuUser> hey, i got my pgp keys setup in seahorse (passwords and keys) but how do i encrypt/decrpty messages.  when i right click a text file i don't see the options
<LuUser> anyone using pgp on lubuntu?
<Resistance> LuUser:  not sure if your client has the support ootb, but you can pgp encrypt a message via command line...
<LuUser> seahorse is has plugins for nautilus that i installed.  but lubuntu runs kde right?  should i install nautilus or will that change the interface
<Resistance> Kubuntu runs KDE
<Resistance> i dont think Lubuntu runs KDE...
<Resistance> i dont recommend installing nautilus, by the way ;P
<Resistance> aw, not again... /me runs off to deal with the cascade failure of servers in two of the clusters he manages at work
<kristian-T61p> hi ppl
<gordonjcp> hmm
<gordonjcp> lubuntu is borked since I last updated
<wormmd> I can't get Sylpheed to retrieve mail from an account that Thunderbid will, and I've set everything up as similar as possible. It looks like Sylpheed has far fewer options to set than Thunderbird. Has anyone had any problems with Sylpheed?
 * gordonjcp has had many problems with sylpheed
<gordonjcp> to the extent that I'm seriously considering forking it, patching the hell out of it, and submitting the patches
<gordonjcp> anyone else getting lubuntu getting stuck unable to start X?
<wormmd> gordonjcp: I suppose I'll stick with Thunderbird for now, thanks :)
<Pro7_> http://static.debian-handbook.info/browse/stable/
<gordonjcp> right, time to unbork lubuntu on my laptop
<gordonjcp> has anyone else had problems with X not starting, since some recent update?
<zleap> i only installed the other day so no issues so far
<gordonjcp> odd
<gordonjcp> think I'll just back it up and nuke it
<gordonjcp> I'm finding lubuntu a bit slow and crashy, tbh
<zleap> hmm
<gordonjcp> lxpanel goes insane when firefox finishes downloading something
<zleap> hmm, but firefox is bigger,  what does chrome do ?
<gordonjcp> starts consuming all memory, and brings the machine to its knees
<gordonjcp> don't know
<gordonjcp> I junked chromium straight away, it's unusable
<wxl> that's strange
<wxl> as a die-hard firefox user i just switched to chromium
<zleap> i find ubuntu makes the screen fade out,  when doing tasks,  thankfully crtl-alt-f1 works so i can login and reboot
<gordonjcp> there's no way to turn off the annoying "this file may harm your computer" message when you go to download a PDF
<wxl> so much faster for me
<wxl> in chromium
<wxl> ?
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> and it's several mouse clicks to get rid of it
<gordonjcp> and actually get the damn pdf
<gordonjcp> multiplied by reading dozens and dozens of PDFs a day, it starts to get a bit bloody obnoxious
<wxl> options > under the hood > downloads > ask where to save each file
<gordonjcp> right, but that doesn't disable it whining about how the file might damage my computer
<gordonjcp> quite how it would, I don't know
<wxl> it should
<wxl> does over here
<gordonjcp> hang on, let me install it on this machine
<wxl> btw might i recommend the vrome extension (if you're a vim lover)
<wxl> so much better than vimperator for ff
<gordonjcp> haha
<gordonjcp> "under the hood"?
<wxl> yeah yeah
<gordonjcp> in en-GB it's i18nised as "Under the Bonnet"
<gordonjcp> love it
<wxl> HAHAHAHAHAH
<wxl> wtf
<wxl> too bad it 'twasn't under the petticoats
<gordonjcp> right, "ask where to save each file" gets rid of that, but asks where I want to save the file
<gordonjcp> I don't want it to save it, I want it to spark up evince, without bothering me with stupid questions
<wxl> that's just the way it is
<wxl> nothing lubuntu can help you out with
<gordonjcp> hence my use of firefox
<gordonjcp> since the chromium irc channel was about as much use as a chocolate fireguard
<gordonjcp> "ZOMG YOU CAN'T TURN THAT OFF BECAUSE PDFS ARE A SECURITY RISK!!11!!!!1!!!!"
<wxl> his is also a chrome problem
<wxl> ^t
<wxl> so you could go complain at google
<wxl> good luck on that one
<wxl> meanwhile i'd move on ;)
<gordonjcp> "ZOMG PDFS CAN HACK YOUR SYSTEM AND YOU GET A VIRUSES"
<gordonjcp> mongtards, the lot of them
<zleap> what about word files or libre office scripts
<gordonjcp> I don't use word files
<gordonjcp> I never use office apps
<zleap> but they can have scripts
<gordonjcp> don't give a toss, I never use the things
<zleap> i am talking generally if pdfs are a security risk,
<zleap> yeah but if you block 1 sort of file when there are lots out there that also pose a risk,
<smile> bye :)
<gordonjcp> zleap: oh totally
<zleap> i have never had anything block pdfs though
<zleap> why is the cd image reported as 688 mb but also shows upas 721mb
<zleap> which would imply it won't fit on a normal cd-r if its >700mb
<zleap> hello
<Unit193> Howdy, how may we help you?
<zleap> i am fine,  er is the iso image designed for a cd-r
<zleap> as its 721 mb
<zleap> even though windows says its 688 mb
<Unit193> unit193 unit193 689M Apr 26 19:10 lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Unit193> ls -lh   in the terminal, or check with thunar.
<nicklas_> hello, are there any good compositors for lxde in repos?
<Unit193> Sure, and here's how to use a few http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/search/label/eyecandy
<nicklas_> ty
<nicklas_> hm, cairo-compmgr repos :-) cairo-compmgr is old though
<osmodivs> Hello. I just upgraded to Lubuntu 12.04, Before I ipgraded, in the login screen, the system would let me choose the languaje, now, it wont, it is a completly new different manager. I remember the system asking me for a display manager, it was light something and lxdm, How can I go back to the old manager?
<osmodivs> Login manager, I do not know the exact term
<Unit193> First, can you click at the top right corner? That should have the option.
<osmodivs> Unit193, No, no such option there, it only has an option for High contrast theme
 * Unit193 thought there was...
<Unit193> Alright, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm
<stevmmm> trying to installlubuntu on a virtual box
<stevmmm> keeps saying it cant lock down the memory
<stevmmm> and crashing
<stevmmm> using virtualbox
<stevmmm> on an old laptop with winxp
<osmodivs> Unit193, Yes, it worked, that command let me choose another manager, I choose LXDM and that one lets me choose the language, so i guess LIGHTD is garbage because it does not let me choose the languageM
<osmodivs> Thank you Unit193
<Unit193> LightDM, and it should, let me look at a wiki.
<Unit193> Yeah, I have the option here.
<stevmmm> cant get lubuntu to work on my virtualbox :(
<Unit193> That sounded more like a vbox/windows problem.
<stevmmm> i guess so.
<Unit193> #vbox maybe?
<stevmmm> didnt know it existed
<stevmmm> thanx
<stevmmm> :)
<Unit193> Hope they can get it.
<Osmodivs_> Hello. I keep getting this error on my Webbrowers (Chromium and Firefox) skin color is wrong, red seem like blue and blue seems like red, What could be wrong here? http://www.pasteall.org/pic/31596
#lubuntu 2012-05-11
<Osmodivs_> Hello. I keep getting this error on my Webbrowers (Chromium and Firefox) skin color is wrong, red seem like blue and blue seems like red, What could be wrong here? http://www.pasteall.org/pic/31596
<Unit193> Looks like that may be more of a flash issue than browser, or am I wrong?
<Osmodivs_> Unit193, I guess, is there a way to solve this?
<Unit193> Open a terminal and paste   dpkg -l |grep flash
<Osmodivs_> Unit193, ii  flashplugin-installer                  11.2.202.235ubuntu0.12.04.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Osmodivs_> ii  get-flash-videos                       1.25~git2011.09.26-2                    video downloader for various Flash-based video hosting sites
<Unit193> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Unit193> Then  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Osmodivs_> Unit193, Nope, still blue, I do not know whats wrong with flash, Is this a common bug/issue?
<Unit193> http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<Osmodivs_> Unit193, It worked!!
<Osmodivs_> Unit193, How do you know so much?
<Unit193> I don't know that much, many know more.
<Osmodivs_> You have solved 2 problems in the same day
<Osmodivs_> thx man.
<Unit193> Glad you got it.
<Sentynel> flash hardware acceleration seems to be unreliable as heck even on windows, for some reason =/
<Unit193> And sadly, flash won't be going for a while yet.
<bioterror> Evixion, behave!
<Yos> yo bioterror :)
<bioterror> hi
<Yos> lubuntu looks great :)
<bioterror> good
<stevmmm> how long shudd lubuntu take to boot on a VM ?
<stevmmm> got a thinkpad
<stevmmm> 768MB RAM
<JohnDoe_71Rus> a few minutes
<stevmmm> how much from a VM using a live CD. Still a few mins?
<stevmmm> or more?
<stevmmm> cd light seems to be on all the time
<stevmmm> and mouse is fine in host machine, but wont move on the VM
<stevmmm> (live cd is actually a mounted iso)
<stevmmm> ok virtual box says the CD is still running half an hour later. (i assume the green light means running? whatever isgoing on is odd.
<stevmmm> perhaps ill try again,allocate more mem to it
<stevmmm> ...
<jakob_l> have you verified the iso checksum?
<stevmmm> no
<stevmmm> i dled it from the lubuntu site
<stevmmm> why need checksum?
<mysteriousdarren> check integrity
<stevmmm> ok
<stevmmm> ill try that in a little while try a feww oter things first.
<stevmmm> selecting the "CHECKDISK FOR DEFECTS" OPTION in the menu
<stevmmm> will that include a checksum?
<jakob_l> yes, I think that is a checksum test
<stevmmm> ok - it said its fine
<stevmmm> no errors found
<jakob_l> could also be virtual box settings
<Yos> what template should I use for creating my own wiki page with the goal of becoming a lubuntu member ?
<Unit193> You look at a few and pick what one you like best.
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ocean , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AnthonyHook and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/idleone are a few examples. ;)
<Yos> yes, but I want to create https://wiki.ubuntu.com/yosef.karo and it is asking me which template to use or to use a blank one
<Yos> ah, I get it I think
<Unit193> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Yos> I got the impression it was easier to join lubuntu ;)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/981267/
<Unit193> Yeah... Wording is always tricky, the first was a "Ubuntu Member", second is a (L)ubuntu team member.
<Yos> I just want to be part of the lubuntu team, got to start somewhere :)
<Unit193> Cool, well welcome then!
<Yos> Thank you :)
<Yos> I'm looking for ways to contribute if you know of any beginner friendly ways to get started
<Unit193> There are many ways to contribute, doc/wiki is one good way.
<Yos> I'd also like to get involved in testing and qa
<Yos> failing here too
<stevmmm> ok - slitaz works in vbox just fine. lubuntu doesnt. plenty of RAM allocated. Why the fail? Any ideas?
<stevmmm> it hangs after taking ages to load the desktop and icons
<bioterror> your vbox is broken. lots of people has tested lubuntu on vbox ;)
<stevmmm> :(
<stevmmm> SMBBUS BASE ADDRESS UNINITIALISED, upgrade bios of force add...
<stevmmm> ?
<stevmmm> during boot tolive cd in vbox
<bioterror> http://www.puppychau.com/archives/62
<stevmmm> thanx bio
<bioterror> did it work?
<stevmmm> not tried yet,when i do will advise
<stevmmm> Error is caused by Ubuntu trying to load the smbus module which doesn’t exists in VirtualBox guest. It doesn’t seem to affect the function of the guest machine, but it’s kind of disconcerting having that error every time the machine starts up. <<<thats enough to tell me it doesnt matter
<stevmmm> no need to try it - im really after understandunbg why the live cd wont work
<stevmmm> and that clearly is the problem
<stevmmm> *isnt
<stevmmm> thanks anyway. its anoither possible cause eliminated
<stevmmm> ok i can finally get lubuntu to load in the vm, but cant browse the web - it doesnt find web pages
<gonk> Howdy, is the syna[ptic package manager the same as in ubuntu? can i get all the same programs?
<Yos> looks the same to me :)
<Yos> I just switched to lubuntu yesterday
<dove_g1> gonk, in Lubuntu you have Lubuntu Software Center
<dove_g1> synaptic is the same
<pcman> hi
<Yos> hello
<Dago619> Anyone available?
<bioterror> !ask | Dago619
<ubottu> Dago619: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dago619> what are the minimum packages needed to run ubuntu-one? I want to keep my Thinkpad X120e (AMD E-240 processor) fast but want the convenience of Ubuntu-one.
<bioterror> apt-cache depends ubuntu-one
<shandell> Hello
<shandell> I'm having a boot problem, can anyone help?
<bioterror> give us more details
<shandell> Of course :)
<shandell> When I start the laptop (old Toshiba Satellite) I boot into lubuntu, then I get a blank screen with a blinky cursor line
<shandell> after about 30-45 seconds I get this:
<shandell> Busybox v1.18.4(Ubuntu 1:1.18.4-2ubuntu2) built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help for a list of built in commands (initramfs)
<bioterror> mmmm
<shandell> Then after a few seconds (I don't have time to read commands)
<shandell> I get this:
<shandell> udevd[##]: timeout: killing '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:###################### [180]
<shandell> I few different number variations scroll
<shandell> then I get:
<bioterror> that's a fresh installation?
<shandell> udevd[##]: '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:###################### [180] terminated by signal 9 (Killed)
<shandell> Ummm I installed it about a month ago
<shandell> That's the first time it's been shutdown
<shandell> but it's been restarted over a dozen times
<bioterror> and the lubuntu version is?
<shandell> I think it's 11 or 12
<shandell> I downloaded the boot and initrd files from the ubuntu distro repository and put them in the boot folder of the old system
<shandell> Then I did a net install
<bioterror> what
<shandell> what...?
<bioterror> you used live media to put that stuff into /boot ?
<shandell> I downloaded the files from my computer and put them on a usb stick then I put them into /boot so that it would show up in the boot menu. The Toshiba had OpenSuSE on it at that time and my husband didn't like it at all
<shandell> So I followed instructions online for a net install without booting from USB or CD because his computer can't do either
<bioterror> you seem to have quite a mess there :P
<shandell> And I couldn't get UnetBootin for it
<bioterror> unetbootin is not needed nowdays
<bioterror> you can just dd ;)
<shandell> Oh man I had problems right from the start
<shandell> dd?
<bioterror> yep
<shandell> I searched for a way to get it and I wasn't getting anywhere
<bioterror> is it possible to reinstall your toshiba satellite?
<shandell> After I installed lubuntu there was no GUI at all, only command lime
<shandell> I don't know how to do it without accessing the OS GUI
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> oh
<shandell> I still have the boot and initrd on a USB somewhere lol But I'm not so familiar with the command line to add them to /boot that way
<bioterror> do you have important stuff in your home directory?
<shandell> Not really.... It's my husbands computer, I think he's got a few seasons of ER seeding
<shandell> Oh!!
<bioterror> but ER is important, if it has George Clooney episodes
<shandell> That's right, he said that he's only got 2GB of space left on his HDD
<shandell> LOL
<shandell> Indeed :D
<bioterror> or those noah wyle
<shandell> It does lol the first 4 seasons I think
<shandell> I know right :)
<shandell> Anyway, would the limited space have anything to do with the startup?
<bioterror> no
<shandell> Hmmm
<bioterror> 2GB is enuff
<shandell> I thought so....
<shandell> I'm guessing that from your question, I have to try and reinstall?
<bioterror> it would be easiest way...
<shandell> I will learn anything I have to, so as to prevent that
<Listen1> Lubuntu 12.04 with PCManFM 0.9.10, unable to connect to Windoze shares
<bioterror> Listen1, smb://ip.add.ress./share/ does not work?
<Listen1> Checking
<bioterror> shandell, I'm thinking if that could be saved with chroot somehow
<shandell> bioterror, what specifically could be saved?
<Listen1> bioterror: Yes, that works, but it worked without that before -- just by clicking
<bioterror> that computer should then broadcast it shares to "network"
<shandell> afk 5 min :)
<Listen1> bioterror: In any case, thanks! it is really nice to have the workaround.
<bioterror> Listen1, if you type just smb:///
<bioterror> does it show you what?
<Listen1> no
<Listen1> bioterror: 'Failed to retrieve share list from server'
<bioterror> is it windows machine or linux which is working as the samba server?
<Listen1> bioterror: It is a Qnap NAS (Linux based)
<shandell> back, but I can wait while you work that share problem out :) Want to roll a smoke anyway lol
<bioterror> Listen1, can you restart the samba service?
<Listen1> bioterror: and there are a number of Windoze machines on the lan
<Listen1> bioterror: I'll give that a spin. Back later. Thanks.
<shandell> back
<bioterror> shandell, are you sure that the hard drive is not failing?
<shandell> Oh yeah, I almost forgot :p After the udevd things stop, I can type commands like reboot. I don't know any others though.
<bioterror> I would consider running some disk checks
<shandell> would the memcheck in the boot menu do it?
<shandell> I think it's memcheck...
<shandell> How do I run a disk check?
<shandell> bioterror..?
<bioterror> shandell, I believe that the hard drive is failing
<bioterror> and Is uggest to run some surface scans for it
<shandell> Okay, how do I do that?
<shandell> I've never had to do anything like this before...
<shandell> It's currently displaying the boot menu
<bioterror> sudo badblocks -v /dev/sdb1
<bioterror> something like that
<bioterror> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/37659/the-beginners-guide-to-linux-disk-utilities/
<shandell> Will I be able to do that if I hit 'c' and the <grub> shows up?
<shandell> I'll give your command a shot, hold on a sec...
<bioterror> or if you can boot a usb or cd with ubuntu/lubuntu/xubuntu or what ever linux distribution
<shandell> Not possible:(
<bioterror> as what I checked that your proble, there has been disk failures
<shandell> I can't check from anywhere right now
<shandell> I tried after the errors stopped and nothing, I also tried from the grub command line and I couldn't from there either
<bioterror> you really need to boot into a working environment
<shandell> That would help a lot :) Any ideas?
<bioterror> use another computer to fix yourself a working ubuntu installation media, for example
<shandell> Okay, I have the help commands for initramfs
<shandell> a couple look promising, chroot, mount, unmount, test....
<shandell> The Toshiba can't boot from CD or USB, we've tried :( That's why everything so far has been net installed
<gordonjcp> shandell: take the disk out, install lubuntu on it, put it back
<gordonjcp> simple
<shandell> You mean the HDD?
<gordonjcp> yes
<gordonjcp> if the target machine is being a bitch take it out of the equation
<shandell> Okay I'll try, brb and thanks bioterror and gordonjcp :D
<bioterror> gordonjcp, it's a laptop
<bioterror> but weird computer if it cant boot a CD
<gordonjcp> bioterror: and...?
<gordonjcp> pull the drive, stick it in something sane, install your OS
<gordonjcp> it may have a weirdass BIOS, Toshiba are *notorious* for that
<bioterror> yeah, I had one back in the 2006 as a work laptop
<bioterror> and yes, I trashed it :D
<shandell> bioterror?
<bioterror> yes?
<shandell> I'm going to try plugging the HDD into my laptop
<shandell> Will you be around for awhile?
<bioterror> well, we put kids to in-law's, so I cant guarantee that :D
<shandell> lol okay well if you're not, thanks for all your help :)
<bodhi_zazen> Is there anyone on the lubuntu team interested in documentation for lubuntu users ? ie wiki ?
<shandell> Allo?
<shandell> bioterror: I switched the HDD's and Lubuntu boots up just fine on my computer Gateway something-or-other only two years old
<shandell> And my HDD booted up just fine on the Toshiba
<bioterror> everything is now okay?
<shandell> Don't know for sure... I haven't switched the HDD's back yet. Just wanted to let you know that his HDD isn't shot :)
<bioterror> good
<shandell> Any idea what else could be causing the problem?
<shandell> Is it possible for the HDD to wiggle out of place and maybe disconnect from typing too hard on the keyboard?
<bioterror> there's only one way to find it out
<shandell> Yeah I guess lol I'll be back in a bit then :)
<murple> In openbox, I am trying to bind the windows (super) key to open the "start menu" as I have been used to this from Windowsland. I am able to bind SUPER+z and SUPER-x, but as soon as I only use the SUPER key (W) it uses the actual W instead of SUPER. I'm sorry for the poor explanation. does anyone understand what I mean and know the solution? I am editing lxde-rc.xml and using <keybind key="W"> and <command>lxpanelctl menu</command>
<bodhi_zazen> murple: I think the key you want to bind is called meta
<bioterror> that binding was removed actually
<murple> bodhi_zazen: Are you sure? Because W-Z effectively binds the SUPER key + z key.?
<murple> bioterror,: how so?
<bioterror> when you pressed windows button and like t for terminal, it flashed the menu
<bodhi_zazen> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings
<murple> meta doesn't seem to work.
<bodhi_zazen> "M 	Meta key "
<bodhi_zazen> not sure if lubuntu changed that
<murple> W	 Super key (Usually bound to the Windows key on keyboards which have one)
<bioterror> meta = alt or esc
<murple> hmm.. I'm not sure I understand, but using <keybind key="meta"> does not work as intended.
<murple> I think the problem is I don'
<murple> t want to use it as a modifier, the key W and M are listed under Modifiers, but I want to bind the key by itself.
<murple> After reading that link more carefully, I think I've got to use xev to identify the physical key and somehow use the numerical value to bind it.
<murple> Ill probably figure that out, although it wasn't quite as easy as I thought/hoped.
<murple> Thanks for the help.
<murple> bbl
<shandell> bioterror: Everything is A-OK :D My guess is that there was a connection issue with the HDD. I'll have to tell my husband to cool it on the keyboard stabbing lol
<shandell> Thanks again for all your help :D I would never have thought to switch HDD's, I guess now I know lol
<bioterror> thank gordonjcp for that
<bioterror> :D
<shandell> Oh! Oops lol Thanks gordonjcp!!
<shandell> Time to eat :) Ttyl *wave*
<murple> In case anyone was interested, the correct keybind was Super_L or Super_R. The only minuscule annoyance now is that the menu cannot be hidden by hitting the Windows key once more. (i.e. toggle the menu on and off with the same key). Also, this slightly screws up other keyboard shortcuts such as Win+R for the run box. If I hit Win+R quickly, the run box is activated, but the window also shows up because I hit the Win key first.
<murple> In other words, once I bind the Super_L (Left Win key) on it's one, this hotkey is fired along with all other hotkeys which use Super_L as a modifier.
<bioterror> Fri22:47 <bioterror> that binding was removed actually
<bioterror> Fri22:47 <bioterror> when you pressed windows button and like t for terminal, it flashed the menu
<murple> bioterror: I don't understand what you mean?
<murple> bioterror: When I do Super_L + t, the menu launches as well the terminal. Both hotkeys fire.
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> as I said, that's why we removed that binding where super key opens lxde menu
<murple> Oh, now I think I understand where you're coming from. You mean the keybinding Super_L to launch the menu was originally a default value, but it was removed to avoid the problems I'm now experiencing.
<murple> I see.
<bioterror> yes
<murple> hmm...
<murple> I'll have to find something else to bind the menu to, but I prefer a single key and I had gotten quite used to Super_L. Perhaps Super_L + Alt, but it's not quite as elegant.
<murple> bioterror: Is there a way to hide the menu?
<bioterror> I would use ctrl+esc for bringing up the menu
<murple> bioterror: That way I could perhaps code my own little bash/Python script to toggle the menu's visibility with the same keybind.
<murple> bioterror: ctrl+esc seems to be the default as it works on my setup but I have certainly not configured it. I think it's a horribly difficult keybind. I don't have particularly small hands or short fingers, but to reach from Ctrl all the way up to Esc is just not going to happen.
<bioterror> my left hand fingers can easily reach on 25.5" scale guitar from 1st fret to sixth, if I really stretch, it will make it 7 but wont sound clear ;)
<bioterror> so not a problem that kind of small reaching out
<murple> bioterror: Well, let's just hope for my sake that some of the other individuals involved aren't quite as dexterous as you :)
<murple> I think A-Super_L to bring up the menu is a good alternative.
<bioterror> but honestly
<murple> I also really appreciate the fact that I can use openbox --restart to test the configuration quickly as opposed to having to log in and out which is what many unseaoned users do.
<bioterror> for what you need that menu?
<murple> bioterror: he. To appease my old habbits, also, I'm relatively new to Linux in general, but I generally appreciate being able to customize things "just-so".
<bioterror> replace "lxpanel run" with gmrun, and you get ten times better application launcher for super+r or alt+f2
<murple> Being able to access and navigate the menu quickly from the keyboard is a nice feature.
<bioterror> you can then easily tab complete applications you want to execute
<murple> hmmmm "Software Center" says no packages found.
<bioterror> and choose with up and down arrows already used commands
<murple> what's gmrun?
<bioterror> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gmrun/
<murple> apt-get install did the trick...
<murple> err
<murple> it's minimalistic.
<murple> there's no auto-completion, how is this better than the standard lxpanelctl run?
<bioterror> use the tab
<murple> right...
<murple> I'll give it a try, I've binded it to Super+G : ) Any other good advise for an enthusiastic lxde newcomer?
<murple> Another small annoyance is that the mute button only mutes, it does not Unmute. (amixer -q sset Master toggle)
<bioterror> should unmute
<murple> I agree, but it doesn't. I've tried to run the command from the terminal/run box but with the same result.
<murple> I can still adjust the volume slider with the other keys, (+/- 3%), but as long as it stays muted that doesn't change anything.
<murple> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xfce4-volumed/+bug/883485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 883485 in xfce4-volumed "Pulse Audio don't get unmuted when XF86AudioMute is used" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<murple> bioterror: Thanks again for your help, I'm off!
<salamander_> hi there, Im having problems with flash. Im runing lubuntu 12.04, just installed it. I have installed also firefox and flashplugin-installer but when I go to youtube there is a black window instead of a video
<Elchzard> Under SEH Team
#lubuntu 2012-05-12
<user1234567> hey
<Unit193> Howdy.
<user1234567> is there a "install lubuntu alongside windows" file?  like in ubuntu
<Unit193> File? You mean option? And the installer is the exact same.
<pibarnas> user1234567: is there one in ubuntu? :/
<user1234567> yea there's a exe file you can d/l and you can install ubuntu while on windows and it does everything for you
<Yos> ah wubi
<Unit193> Wubi, I *highly* recommend you don't use that, with Ubuntu or Lubuntu.
<user1234567> hmm ok,  I have another question, I plan to use lubuntu on this desktop with 3Gb of ram, I plan not to use swap, is that ok?
<sagaci> user1234567, surely is
<sagaci> although assigning 500mb to swap wouldn't hurt
<GridCube> user1234567, no installer will let you install without a swap partition, you *need* one
<GridCube> its an ubuntu thing
<sagaci> just assign all free space to /
<sagaci> at least it used to
<keithclark> downloading Lubuntu now.  It should be no problem to install along side Ubuntu, yes?
<Yos> keithclark, won't be a problem but you may want to use it live first to check it out
<keithclark> Yos: done that!
<Yos> the installer in lubuntu is same as in ubuntu so it should be no problem to dual-boot
<keithclark> Yos: Cool.  I've neve dual booted on this machine before.
<user1234567> keithclark, I plan to do something similar but instead of alongside I'm gonna try to have lubuntu as main OS with virtualbox installed and have ubuntu in virtual
<keithclark> user1234567: I had the opposite and it worked fantastic.  That is why I want to try for real.
<keithclark> user1234567: My biggest worry is my wireless working
<user1234567> did you try the wireless thing in virtual?
<keithclark> user1234567: no
<keithclark> user1234567: I'm not sure that is possible without the actual hardware
<Yos> that's why you should try the live cd first to see that everything is working
<Yos> but even that isn't full proof
<keithclark> Yes, but dual boot should not be an issue.  Worst case wireless doesn't work and I have to boot to Ubuntu, no?
<Yos> ah, you have ubuntu already, then yeah
<user1234567> what is the wireless thing? did it come with the pc  or
<Yos> but it should be fine
<keithclark> user1234567: yes, emachines netbook.
<user1234567> if it doesnt work you can try this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20No%20Internet%20access
<souliaq> Is possible install TTF font in Lubuntu?
<Trippz> hello, someone knows if lubuntu recognize a USB wireless adapter ( dlink DWA-160) ?
<Trippz> someone knows this error? : isolinux: Disk error 10, AX = 4280, drive EF
<Kalidarn> can LXTerminal do 256 colors?
<Kalidarn> oh wait i figured it out
<Trippz> hello , i have tried to install lubuntu with nomodeset and vga=771 but the screen stay black, any suggestion?
<samuel> using the latest lubuntu. when i suspend computer and then wake it up the panel which shows open programs shrinks by 20pixels or so. when this is repeated several times. the icons gets so small (blank space in the middle of the panel) that it is impossible to click on the icons because they are crammed together
<bioterror> nice
<bioterror> can you share a screenshot for us?
<bioterror> !screenshots | samuel
<ubottu> samuel: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<samuel> bioterror, ubottu: at #lxde i asked for a dirty fix and "lxpanel restart" fixed it. so now i don't have the screenshot. i guess i will come back next week with the screenshot :)
<samuel> ...that is: lxpanelctl restart
<bioterror> yep
<samuel> are you guys happy with GPicView? when i open large image, then press G for original size and try to scroll the image, it will not scroll. some buggy border flashes and then it restores the location before scrolling
<bioterror> no I am not
<bioterror> it does not support raw files
<samuel> also it would seem reasonable to scroll around images using arrows, but i haven't found any keys to do this, arrows just switch next/prev images
<samuel> with laptop it's not so easy to use mouse for everything
<aeneusOWO> I have a inspiron 1525... how well will lubuntu run on it?
<Yos> You can take it for a testdrive first and find out for yourself :)
<Yos> run a live instance first
<aeneusOWO> Yos: will I have to install my wireless card separately as I had with Ubuntu?
<Yos> probably if you have to do that with ubuntu as well
<Yos> which version of ubuntu was that ?
<aeneusOWO> that was a few months ago... I think it was ubuntu 11. something
<aeneusOWO> 11.4
<aeneusOWO> Yos: thank you
<aeneusOWO> which linux best suits an inspiron 1525 dell laptop with 3gb memory ram
<Yos> again, no harm in running it live first
<aeneusOWO> I will need to run windows inside it...
<aeneusOWO> Yos: ok... nice one.. thank you... I will do that...
<Yos> on 3Gb of ram, you should have no problems running a VM in lubuntu
<wilt> bonjour
<wilt> j'aurais besoin d'un petit coup de main s'il vous plait.
<wilt> J'ai planté mon installation d'ubuntu et là j'utilise le live cd de lubuntu.
<wilt> Savez-vous s'il est possible d'accéder à mes fichiers à partir du live cd ?
<gordonjcp> wilt: vous pouvez essayer #ubuntu-fr
<gordonjcp> mais oui, you can in fact get at your files from the live CD
<wilt> Merci gordonjcp. Pouvez-vous me dire par quel chemin svp ?
<gordonjcp> okay, now I'm going to have to hit Google Translate
<gordonjcp> je parle mais une petit petit peu francais
<gordonjcp> or, you know, you could use English
<gordonjcp> like everyone else here
<gordonjcp> which would be the polite thing to do
<gordonjcp> wilt: you can't just assume people will speak your local language
<wilt> Ok. no problem for me
<gordonjcp> wilt: cia meud duine a'bruidhinn Gaedhlig air seo?
<gordonjcp> not bloody many I should think
<gordonjcp> ;-)
<wilt> So, gordonjcp, can you tell me how I can see my ubuntu files ?
<theluckymike> I got this pcmcia error when I boot the system and it freezes and I can boot to system adding hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false . But how can I fix pcmcia for normal booting without skipping it. Or how can I disable/blacklist this card because I actually don't use it at all?
<DX555> I have a problem when installing Lubuntu on an Asus T91 See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1977931
<DX555> Any ideas how to solve this issue? Thanks
<neure> hello
<neure> where i do configure window manager keyboard shortcuts?
<neure> i see f11 maximises window
<neure> this conflicts with kdevelop step into command
<bioterror> .~/config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<bioterror> ~./config/
<bioterror> asdasdasdasd
<bioterror> ~/.config/
<bioterror> now it's correct
<doubler7> hi...there is a italian chat for lubuntu?
<bioterror> ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<theluckymike> =]]
 * theluckymike is away: I'm busy
<neure> uf
<neure> #openbox is invite only :(
<neure> can i make windows open where they ask to be opened?
<fansub313>  hello , someone can give me assistance to configure ( ati igp320m ) on lubuntu please.
<bioterror> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<murple> I'm trying to configure my locale and I've followed the steps detailed in this blog post: http://ccollins.wordpress.com/2009/01/06/how-to-change-date-formats-on-ubuntu/ . I believe I have done everything correctly, but the system fails to load "custom.UTF-8". I believe I need to edit something other than /etc/environment to use my custom locale. Can anyone help me?
<murple> Anyone? bioterror perhaps?
<bioterror> hmmm
<murple> ahhh
<murple> nothing huh?
<bioterror> murple, you did not fix it?
<murple> I did my best but failed?
<bioterror> murple, what's wrong with the locale
<bioterror> what you want to change so badly, that you wanted to create a custom locale
<murple> I have en_us.utf8 for LC_Time. I want to use 2012-05-12 format so I copied en_us.utf8 to custom.utf8 and modified it to my liking (changing time and date formats amongst other things). However, I'm not sure how to tell Ubuntu to use my custom locale.
<murple> I edited /etc/environment as shown in the post, but that doesn't seem to change anything.
<valdur55> what you want?
<valdur55> Do you want to change panel clock tooltip?
<murple> valdur55: I've already customized the panel clock to my liking, but I suddenly noticed the date/time format shown in file managers and Thunderbird and similar are not the way I want them to be.
<murple> valdur55: I want to use the date format 2012-05-12 and the time format 19:05.
<Yos> noob question: how do I empty my trash bin ?
<bioterror> with right click and "empty trash bin"
<Yos> yes, but first I have to find the trash bin lol
<bioterror> I have to admit that I have not that much messed around with the locales
<bioterror> what I have actually done is that I have edited en_US to show monday as a first day of week
<bioterror> instead of sunday
<murple> right.... well... I suppose I could just backup the current locale and edit the actual file instead of trying to create and use a separate locale file.
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> that's the spirit
<murple> hehe.
<murple> I also just found a working solution to yesterday's problem: to toggle mute/unmute you can use the accepted answer in this post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65764/how-do-i-toggle-sound-with-amixer
<murple> I'm making progress, allbeit extremely slowly.
<bodhi_zazen> bioterror: ping
<bioterror> bodhi_zazen, pong
<bodhi_zazen> do you have time for a PM ?
<bioterror> ofcourse
<bioterror> dont hesitate to ping for, just pm and I'll answer ;)
<bioterror> dont hesitate to msg me
<bioterror> :D
<Fleck> hey how do you mount samba share in lubuntu?
<Fleck> in gui
<Fleck> as user, do not have root
<bioterror> smb://computer/share
<bioterror> or what you mean
<Fleck> i need to mount it
<Fleck> clementine doesnt play smb:// files
<bioterror> Fleck, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/
<Fleck> i said in GUI
<bioterror> Fleck, you tell us
<bioterror> I would like to know when you find out
<bioterror> I'm not sure if you can access those places from ~/.gvfs/
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> check ~/.gvfs/
<Fleck> nice, thx! :)
<bioterror> that worked?
<Fleck> yep
<bioterror> good
<|johnny|> Hey can you guys help me with an error? I get this error: sumwars: error while loading shared libraries: liblua-5.1.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory yet liblua-5.1 is installed.
<|johnny|> For some reason the fix which suggested doing this sed -i 's/liblua5.1.so.0/liblua.so.5.1\x00/g' sumwars doesn't work
<bioterror> dpkg -L liblua-5.1 |grep liblua
<bioterror> does it list it?
<|johnny|> Synaptic says its there
<|johnny|> apt-get says it isn't
<|johnny|> I'll try apt-get install
<|johnny|> odd
<|johnny|> E: Unable to locate package liblua-5.1
<|johnny|> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'liblua-5.1'
<bioterror> apt-cache search liblua
<|johnny|> yeah found a few
<|johnny|> liblua5.2-0 - Shared library for the Lua interpreter version 5.2
<bioterror> so yes, it will not find 5.1.so becouse your system probably has 5.2 :D
<|johnny|> Yet apt-get install doesn't see any
<|johnny|> E: Unable to locate package liblua-5.2-0
<|johnny|> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'liblua-5.2-0'
<|johnny|> E: Unable to locate package liblua-5.2
<|johnny|> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'liblua-5.2'
<|johnny|> Yeah can't seem to find any libluas through apt-get
<bioterror> I just logged in
<bioterror> and checked
<bioterror> liblua5.1-0 - Shared library for the Lua interpreter version 5.1
<|johnny|> Yeah found that
<|johnny|> Said its installed
<|johnny|> But how come the game doesn't see it
<bioterror> sad157@starbringer:~% dpkg -L liblua5.1-0|grep .so     .:23:33:45 on 12-05-12:.
<|johnny|> liblua5.1-0 is already the newest version.
<|johnny|> liblua5.1-0 set to manually installed.
<bioterror> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/liblua5.1.so.0
<|johnny|> Yet still
<|johnny|> johnny@johnny-System-Product-Name:~$ sumwars
<|johnny|> sumwars: error while loading shared libraries: liblua-5.1.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<|johnny|> really weird
<bioterror> nice computer name :D
<|johnny|> thanx lol I never filled it in
<|johnny|> I usually put homepc
<bioterror> would be nice to know where it tries to find it
<bioterror> I dont have sumwars on repositories
<|johnny|> Someone else got a similar error with a doom game
<bioterror> you have compiled it yourself?
<|johnny|> I was reading this
<|johnny|> http://forum.chaosforge.org/index.php?topic=5017.0
<|johnny|> No I didn't want to take chances just in case I had to remove packages. So I converted from rpm to deb using alien.
<|johnny|> Because I couldn't find a deb of summoning wars
<bioterror> oh dear
<bioterror> you could ln -s that .so.0 file into just .so
<bioterror> right?
<|johnny|> Hmm haven't tried that. I did try the sed command
<|johnny|> and it said it couldn't find sumwars
<|johnny|> johnny@johnny-System-Product-Name:~$ sed -i 's/liblua5.1.so.0/liblua.so.5.1\x00/g' sumwars
<|johnny|> sed: can't read sumwars: No such file or directory
<|johnny|> But the thing is that sumwars can be typed from the command prompt
<|johnny|> So its obviously there somewhere
<|johnny|> ./sumwars doesn't work but sumwars does
<|johnny|> hmm let me see where sumwars is located
<|johnny|> Prob somewhere in /usr/bin
<|johnny|> Or something
<|johnny|> yup I was right
<|johnny|> Hmm well that didn't do any good
<|johnny|> This seemed to go through: sudo sed -i 's/liblua5.1.so.0/liblua.so.5.1\x00/g' /usr/bin/sumwars
<|johnny|> Yet still the same error
<|johnny|> I think I have it wrong maybe?
<|johnny|> sudo sed -i 's/liblua-5.1.so.0/liblua-5.1.so\x00/g' /usr/bin/sumwars
<|johnny|> Maybe should be the opposite?
<|johnny|> ah ok that worked
<|johnny|> But now I got this
<|johnny|> johnny@johnny-System-Product-Name:/usr/bin$ sumwars
<|johnny|> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> that's what you get when you play with .rpm's
<|johnny|> Meh well least I know I was on the right path somewhat
<|johnny|> Got all the dependencies solved
<bioterror> :D
<|johnny|> Now its a matter of finding a deb
<bioterror> remove that symlink you made
<|johnny|> Ooh yeah I made a couple of symlinks
<bioterror> remove that summoning wars package with apt-get purge
<bioterror> grab 0.5.6 or something tar.gz
<bioterror> compile it
<bioterror> and install it with the "checkinstall"
<|johnny|> ahh
<bioterror> apt-cache show checkinstall
<bioterror> after make
<bioterror> you do checkinstall
<|johnny|> How would I remove each symlink?
<bioterror> it will create a .deb file and install it
<|johnny|> ahh so each symlink I made even the correct ones have to be taken away
<|johnny|> With rm -f
<|johnny|> ah ok
<|johnny|> sudo rm -f 's/liblua-5.1.so/liblua-5.1.so.0\x00/g' /usr/bin/sumwars
<|johnny|> ok now
<|johnny|> I'll install checkinstall
<|johnny|> bioterror, so I would go ./configure, then make, then checkinstall?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> you got it right
<|johnny|> bioterror, one thing though
<|johnny|> Theres no way to config that way and the command they give you doesn't work
<|johnny|> They say to do this
<|johnny|> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr
<|johnny|> make
<|johnny|> sudo make install
<|johnny|> However
<bioterror> and you dont want to make install
<bioterror> you want to checkinstall
<|johnny|> ahh ok
<|johnny|> says I need something called OGRE
<|johnny|> and it gives me a repo but I don't know how to add it lol
<|johnny|> Its just a link
<|johnny|> Doesn't say ppa or anything
<zleap> you should be able to add custom repositories
<|johnny|> Ogre 1.7 and CEGUI 0.7 are not included in the standard repositories for Ubuntu yet. But you may get them from this additional repo:
<|johnny|> https://launchpad.net/~andrewfenn/+archive/ogredev
<|johnny|> But when I try to add it through Software Sources in the Other Software Add option it isn't letting me
<|johnny|> Says apt line
<|johnny|> So I type deb https://launchpad.net/~andrewfenn/+archive/ogredev
<|johnny|> and add source doesn't light up
<|johnny|> For some reason
<bioterror> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bioterror> !addppa | |johnny|
<ubottu> |johnny|: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<|johnny|> ok got it
<|johnny|> I just had to go to the link this guy gave
<|johnny|> the ppa is there
<|johnny|> ppa:andrewfenn/ogredev
<|johnny|> Thats what I'm adding
<|johnny|> yay worked
<|johnny|> ugh
<|johnny|> Says not found
<|johnny|> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/andrewfenn/ogredev/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<|johnny|> :(
<bioterror> nice
<naxil> hello
<naxil> i need a little help
<naxil> i want install ubuntu without any gui.. just prompt linux for use it with VMWARE
<naxil> i need linux prompt for compile some program
<|johnny|> shows it there
<|johnny|> https://launchpad.net/~andrewfenn/+archive/ogredev
<|johnny|> Weird
<|johnny|> I could always just look for an OGRE deb in files somewhere
<bioterror> naxil, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<bioterror> naxil, or take amd64
<bioterror> what ever you want
<|johnny|> bioterror, I got a deb of libogre
<|johnny|> But its not telling me which dependencies it needs really
<|johnny|> and when it installs, it is broken
<naxil> bioterror is install iso?
<|johnny|> I see this
<|johnny|> http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/libogremain-1.6.4
<|johnny|> Which lists all its depends
<naxil> after i launch mini iso i can install without kde?
<|johnny|> Problem is some I can't even get
<|johnny|> ooh ok
<|johnny|> Theres a version in there already apparently
<bioterror> naxil, mini is just command prompt
<bioterror> naxil, no graphical environments
<bioterror> naxil, just plain ubuntu base installation
<|johnny|> Hmm ok it got that one
<|johnny|> now for libois
<bioterror> it's the most minimalistic installation you could have
<bioterror> |johnny|, that game better be good
<|johnny|> It looks good bioterror
<|johnny|> Its supposed to be a diablo 1 clone
<bioterror> only a Linux user is dreaming about playing a Diablo 1 clone when Diablo III is right there behind a corner
<|johnny|> lol
<|johnny|> ok finally built
<|johnny|> now make
<|johnny|> then check install
<|johnny|> bioterror its actually here http://sumwars.org/wiki/Main_Page
<|johnny|> It just looked very interesting
<|johnny|> but yeah thats what I'm installing
<|johnny|> Segmentation Fault again
<|johnny|> :(
<|johnny|> hang on
<|johnny|> Let me show you in pastebin
<|johnny|> http://pastebin.com/avNKWyaa
<|johnny|> Something is up with Ogre I guess
<|johnny|> Ooh I think I see why
<|johnny|> trying to build again
<|johnny|> Ohh during make this happens. Not sure why
<|johnny|> What does this mean
<|johnny|> http://pastebin.com/QijMn2xH
<MrChrisDruif>  /* Public announcement*/ Tonight Lubuntu has made a computer usable again. 12.04 installation went like a charm. That's all.
<bioterror> did I really remember how forwarding works :D
#lubuntu 2012-05-13
<Yos_> where is the trash bin so I can empty it ?
<legasp> hey guys, anyone know if there's a possibility of a lubuntu LTS in the future?
<Yos_> I heard from them that they lack the resources currently for an LTS in the near future
<legasp> ah okay
<legasp> thanks
<andersoncarlos83> Good night, I have a doubt in Lubuntu 11.10. and the sound control does not allow meaccess it. when I click right he is in light gray and not allow changes. how do I get access?
<reflexrg> I am unable to boot up to x when I do the try lubuntu before install it just stalls and doesn't enter the desktop
<reflexrg> 12.04 lubutnu disc has no errors
<reflexrg> last release worked fine
<reflexrg> just saying
<reflexrg> hopefully that doesn't happen after installation
<bioterror> grap alternate ;)
<bioterror> grab even
<reflexrg> lol...
<reflexrg> we are gonna grape u
<reflexrg> bioterror does lubuntu have where you have automatic size adjustments in separate partitions for entire drive like in fedora
<reflexrg> I really liked that made it more easy
<reflexrg> that you didn't have to enter that in
<reflexrg> can be annoying if you are installing on tons of pcs
<opentojoin> hi instalation option is the best for laptopn with 250 ram?
<reflexrg> alternative probably
<reflexrg> text based installation rather than gui would be best my guess
<opentojoin> i tried gui and it failed
<reflexrg> then try text based
<opentojoin> event i didnt get an option for 20 minutes so i realised i have to try different option
<bioterror> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/lubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<bioterror> opentojoin,  ^
<bioterror> reflexrg, what you mean by automatic size adjustments?
<opentojoin> do i need different iso to download for text based instal?
<bioterror> I have no idea about feora
<bioterror> opentojoin, ofcourse ;)
<reflexrg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#A12.04
<reflexrg> it says that the text based installer works with your ram amount
<reflexrg> on that page
<phillw> reflexrg: asking a program to 2nd guess what partition sizes you want is asking too much. Fedora may take a wild stab in the dark, but if you are going down that route, you already know what partitions are and will set up one for /boot and add the rest as an LVM (type 8e) so you can resize them at will as your needs change.
<reflexrg> well the partition did a nice job
<reflexrg> 10 gb for the system 2gb or 1gb of swap boot parition like 50 mb I think and the rest of the system for home on an 80 gb hard drive
<reflexrg> really depends on how many and what kind of apps you use but 10 gb should suffice for most peoples needs
<reflexrg> this was on a imac g4
<reflexrg> linux doesn't work very well on it so I installed tiger instead
<reflexrg> just have to bit my teeth a relax with the slowness
<reflexrg> onyx and some other tools are great for speeding up mac oses
<reflexrg> my lip*
<phillw> reflexrg: for Mac installs, I'd suggest chatting to the lubuntu-qa guys. They are the ones who put it through its paces on that architecture.
<phillw> reflexrg: we hide out via one the sub teams at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<reflexrg> I am not installing on a mac
<reflexrg> but thanks for the info! :)
<reflexrg> video doesn't work well on imac g4 with linux
<reflexrg> the colors doesn't show up right
<reflexrg> 3d doesn't work
<reflexrg> etc...
<reflexrg> hopefully it will be better in the future
<reflexrg> I'll check back again some time in the future though
<tsquad> can anyone help me set a static ip on my ubuntu 12.4 server??
<tsquad> my resolv.conf file keeps getting over written on reboot
<tsquad> how can i get around this problem
<phillw> tsquad: you will need to turn off the equilant of NetworkManager
<phillw> *equivelant*
<phillw> tsquad: you still about?
<Bril> Hi, I dont see most of the thumbnails of my pictures.
<Bril> Is this a know problem?
<Bril> the jpg files are fine, that aint the problem
<MrChrisDruif> Bril; did you check in the preferences till what file size thumbnails are generated?
<MrChrisDruif> It's in pcmanfm's preferences somewhere
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: Bril it is an active bug being worked on.
<phillw> the problem seems to be that some stuff from others (providing icons) is GTK2, whilst we are GTK3. It is an active discussion as to how resolve this.
<Bril> ah ok.
<MrChrisDruif> phillw; it's not about icons, it's about thumbnails (preview images)
<Bril> When you search a picture it is very difficult now
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: yes, and what provides them is GTK.
<Bril> you have to open them one by one
<MrChrisDruif> phillw; http://forums.bodhilinux.com/index.php?/topic/3474-pcmanfm-thumbnails/
<phillw> Thankfully pcman has some time to squish a few bugs, I know that the thumbnail is on his of bugs to squish.
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: ^^
<phillw> don't read "reports", listen instead to the author & creator :P
<Bril> how long will take a bug fix for this problem?
<Bril> do I have to think in moths, years of days?
<milen8204> Hello all
<milen8204> I have a problem whit flash player on Lubuntu 12.04 I have installed flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound, and when I start any video in Internet I there is shown a sing that says "Missing plugin "
<phillw> milen8204: on which site? I have http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/10318089 playing perfectly?
<milen8204> phillw, all sites that have videos
<phillw> milen8204: how did uou install the non-free plugin? It is possible that you have the free one still installed.
<phillw> s/uou/you
<milen8204> phillw, whit synaptic
<milen8204> phillw, I have only flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<phillw> you should use the package for *buntu that will remove the free one and install the various ones that you need to sign an EULA for.
<milen8204> ok
<milen8204> i had installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<phillw> from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ? and followed the instructions?
<phillw> lubuntu has it's own falvour
<phillw> s/falvour/ flavour (aka falvor)
<ptrkmj> i have a problem with cd burning application xfburn. it doesn't let me blank dvd+rw (claims it's already blank but obviously it's not). is there any command line alternative installed?
<phillw> ptrkmj: I'm not 100% sure on that, I reckon that asking on #ubuntu-beginners or #ubuntu-beginners-team will give you access to more minds :)
<phillw> I know that there is a bug report open for CD creation from lubuntu.
<txomon|home> I have to say that lubuntu is the lightweight-est *ubuntu alternative
<milen8204> I cant run flash player in Internet sites, Anyone can help?
<milen8204> I got blue screen when I start any video
<MrChrisDruif> milen8204, did you install lubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<milen8204> yes
<milen8204> MrChrisDruif,
<milen8204> should I remove remove flash-installer
<milen8204> ?
<milen8204> and install nonfree plugin ?
<bioterror> flashplugin-adobe
<bioterror> oh, I forgot to deop. thanks ;)
<Unit193> You'll need the !partner repo.
<MrChrisDruif> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<milen8204> !Gnash
<ubottu> Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<ilija> hy
<ilija> every body
<milen8204> MrChrisDruif, I have installed gnasch but still have that problem. Should I remove flash player plugins ?
<andersoncarlos83> Good afternoon, I have a doubt in Lubuntu 11.10. The sound control does not allow meaccess it. when I click right he is in light gray and not allow changes. how do I get access?
<Osmodivs> Hello. What are the reaons the Trash bin wont delete the files?  http://www.pasteall.org/pic/31725
<opentojoin> i am getting the lubuntu
<opentojoin> excited
 * MrChrisDruif isn't flash expert
<smile> MrChrisDruif: what's the problem?
<MrChrisDruif> Smile, see milen
<smile> milen8204: what's your problem? :p
<milen8204> smile, flash player did not work for me :D
<smile> milen8204: which browser & which version of flash player? :p
<milen8204> Chromium and no version of flash works well
<milen8204> I have installed gnash
<milen8204> and some of clips ran well
<milen8204> but HD quality was running whit haggle
<milen8204> Only in youtube the clips ran  well
<smile> milen8204: gnash issue :(
<smile> milen8204: go to www.youtube.com/html5 and enable html5 video support :)
<smile> good luck
<smile> have to go :( bye :(
<milen8204> smile, but
<milen8204> ok
<milen8204> bye
<smile> milen8204: yes?
<smile> milen8204: another question?
<milen8204> have a nice evening
<milen8204> html5 is only for youtube
<smile> milen8204: well yeah. but some sites are already using html5 video :)
<milen8204> ok
<smile> it will become better :)
<milen8204> thanks
<smile> milen8204: if you need me, i'm back here tomorrow
<smile> or other persons :)
<smile> who may help you
<smile> :)
<milen8204> smile, ok i will try to get it alone :D
<razvan986> hy  there
<razvan986> anyone knows why my radio tray app gives me error report after switching channels?
<valdur55> error
<valdur55> damn.... missed ;(
<opentojoin> really slow lubuntu runs on myh laptop i had a hope to make the laptop more efficient
<Carreblanc> is there some frenchies here ?
<Carreblanc> i've got a problem with flashplayer....
<dagerik> Hey. When I hit backspace in an empty terminal, I want that notification audible bell sound. How can I enable and configure that?
<MrChrisDruif> dagerik; isn't that an option in the settings? (I know it is in gnome-terminal)
<dagerik> MrChrisDruif: terminal bell is enabled, still no beep sound.
<MrChrisDruif> Then I've got no clue, are there options to select which source to play?
<milen8204> I think my PC cant find my video card
<dagerik> MrChrisDruif: Nope.
<milen8204> I have no additional  drivers
<TemporaryName123> Help!! something is wrong with youtube video, the color are mess up like brown skin is blue color and black hair is orange color.  This is when I view it in flash when I watch in html5 version the color is fine.  I think this only happens in youtube because I've tried vimeo, veoh, dailymotion flash videos and the color is normal... I did sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer command so I'm pretty sure I'm using l
<TemporaryName123> atest version of flash.
<not_found> TemporaryName123: nvidia graphics?
<bodhi_zazen> bioterror: ping
<bioterror> bodhi_zazen, here
<TemporaryName123> someone told me the problem its right click the video and disable hardware accelaration
<TemporaryName123> thnx not_found for replying tho
<not_found> TemporaryName123: awesome... glad you got it sorted :)
<seekwill> Hello!
<not_found> hi seekwill
<seekwill> Is lubuntu a repackaged Ubuntu, or is there "custom development" done?
<seekwill> Hi :)
<bioterror> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<seekwill> Yeah, that's what I thought. Just wanted to check and not make any assumptions :)
<bioterror> it's as much repackaged ubuntu as xubuntu and kubuntu are
<seekwill> I've only used "regular" ubuntu :)
<seekwill> I just rolled out Lubuntu 12.04 on an old P4, and things crash a lot when I multitask. Trying to nail down what the issue is.
<bioterror> seekwill, best way to do that is backtrace programs that happens to crash
<seekwill> How do I do that? :)
<bioterror> !backtrace | seekwill
<ubottu> seekwill: To get a backtrace of a failing application please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<seekwill> Thanks
<bioterror> and you submit the log file of backtrace with the bug raport on launchpad
<seekwill> I think it's mostly been lxde, because all the windows gets redrawn (like when explorer.exe crashes heh)
<seekwill> Well, I've been submitting the reports when the app alert thing says it crashed and if I wanted to submit hte report
<bioterror> seekwill, that's good.
<Linux_Wombat> just booted up lubuntu for the first time and had to swing by and say how great it is. This is what the ubuntu I loved in 5.04 should have evolved to. Happy there are other people out there that appreciate the beauty of simplicity.
<seekwill> :)
<seekwill> I'm a little surprised that the pulseaudio volume control isn't installed by default. Anyone know why?
#lubuntu 2013-05-06
<James_Epp> Has anyone successfully setup lubuntu for an ltsp environment? I would assume it is just a matter of sudo apt-get install ltsp-server && sudo ltsp-buld-client  . Am I correct?
<juan_144> What is ltsp?
<James_Epp> Linux Terminal Server Project. It is for other computers on the same network to pull down a temporary boot file from the ltsp server (the lubuntu computer in this case) and then login to the lubuntu server using credentials on that server.
<Unit193> !ltsp
<Unit193> !info ldm-lubuntu-theme
<James_Epp> http://ltsp.org/
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<ubottu> ldm-lubuntu-theme (source: ldm-ubuntu-themes): Lubuntu theme for the LTSP Display Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.0.47 (raring), package size 735 kB, installed size 912 kB
<Unit193> James_Epp: I haven't, but yes.
<James_Epp> Unit193: Always there to answer my questions ;D
<Unit193> Heh, well it was a guy on the mailing list that did it.
<James_Epp> Do I need ldm-lubuntu-theme installed in order to have ltsp work?
<James_Epp> Or is it installed to the OS by default?
<Unit193> It's just the theme.
<James_Epp> Okay. Thanks, man. We'll just have to see if my computer can keep up xD. I am virtualizing everything ATM. One pfsense router, the ltsp server, and a couple thin clients.
<cdoublejj> can in stall grub to same the partition as lubuntu? can grub work along side another boot manager on the same hdd?
<mapps> Hi everyone
<mapps> could someone lend a hand getting the bcm4311 to work? Ive had it working previously under ubuntu using various different ways - but not getting anywhere atm
<Unit193> !bcm | you seen this?
<ubottu> you seen this?: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mapps> ya but
<mapps> Under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers, the STA drivers can be activated for use.
<mapps> Note: A computer restart may be required before using the wifi card. - where's that on lubuntu?!
<mapps> hm
<cdoublejj> can i install grub on my linux os partion?
<mapps> yea you could but be better to just install it to the drive
<mapps> i think
<fredd> hi
<fredd> Is anybody here suffering nas access with PcmanFM on Lubuntu 13.04 ?
<fredd> network:/// and smb:/// fail
<fredd> ok nobody's awaken: bye
<jerry_> I cannot install a tar.gz file, can someone help me please?
<pmatulis> jerry_: you don't install those kinds of files.  what exactly are you trying to do?
<jerry_> I want to install this:   http://sourceforge.net/projects/lmule/?source=dlp
<pmatulis> jerry_: that does not appear to be packaged for ubuntu.  maybe consider an alternative (amule?)
<pmatulis> jerry_: otherwise, you will need to prolly compile stuff yourself
<jerry_> thank you... yes actually I am trying to compile it by followin the instructions, but it gives me errors
<pmatulis> jerry_: best stay away and choose an alternative
<pmatulis> jerry_: you can screw up your system if you don't know what you're doing
<jerry_> it's not a big deal. I will reinstall everything. But I'd like to learn at least how to do it
<pmatulis> jerry_: maybe test this in a virtual machine
<jerry_> how do I set up one?
<pmatulis> jerry_: choose virtualbox if you're new to virtualization
<jerry_> I only have 512 MB ram .. can it work?
<pmatulis> jerry_: that's pretty low.  maybe if you turn everything else off besides virtualbox and your guest is a server edition (not desktop)
<jerry_> A server edition is command line only, isn't it?  I am still a beginner, I couldn't do much without a GUI
<pmatulis> jerry_: continue on your normal machine then
<jerry_> eh eh ... I need to become a little more experienced then
<n-iCe> hi
<IgnacioUy> n-iCe: HI
<Xkr1ptikX> I am currently using lubuntu 13.04, I'm looking at the java page on the ubuntu documentation page and am not sure which java I should install?
<n-iCe> you need java where
<n-iCe> or what for
<Xkr1ptikX> is it necessary for browsing the web?
<n-iCe> it is not
<n-iCe> unless you need to navigate on a java site
<Xkr1ptikX> would any images be missing on any web pages if I don't have it
<n-iCe> apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<Xkr1ptikX> this maybe a dumb question but what would an example be of a java site
<n-iCe> http://javatester.org/version.html
<n-iCe> http://topsites.javaarchives.com/
<Xkr1ptikX> thanx for the help iCe
<okabi1> Lubuntu <3
<n-iCe> :)
<Lubuntenrico> in penguin canfield game in lubuntu 13.04 if u press f1  there is a error in lubuntu
<zleap> when i rigt click on a file in drop box i can't share it, using 12.10 clean install
<zleap> drop box shows up in taskbar
<Unit193> zleap: Is this unexpected?
<zleap> not sure it used to work before i re-installed
<Unit193> Did you have nautilus?
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> but that isn't installed now is it as lubuntu uses something else
<zleap> ok so does drop box work with lubuntu 12.10 ?
<zleap> i installed the nautilus drop box package before, and since installing 12.10 cleanly
<Unit193> Yes, dropbox will sync, but as far as I know there is no existing plugin for pcmanfm to get links.
<zleap> ok
<zleap> so how do i get it working
<zleap> oh i get ya, I can't create links to stuff
<zleap> hmm
<Unit193> 1. Ignore it as it is a non-issue.  2. Install nautilus.  3. Install thunar and the unofficial thunar-dropbox-plugin package.
<Unit193> Can online of course.
<zleap> ok
<zleap> ah so log in to my drop box account online
<zleap> Unit193, ok thansk got the links working via the website,  i have sent a link to the modded poster to the list, see if anyone can do something with it
<libido> hi
<libido> my lubuntu lenovo failed to produce sound or connect to the internet
<n-iCe> ethernet? wireless?
<n-iCe> dial up?
<libido> first wifi
<libido> then ethernet cable
<n-iCe> none is working?
#lubuntu 2013-05-07
<hpuser4466> Can't get WiFi to connect.  Chipset Cisco Aironet Wireless 802.11b
<hpuser4466> IBM thinkpad T41
<hpuser4466> Also i'm trying to run a head cleaner disc in the DVD but Lubuntu refuses to recognize the disc.
<hpuser4466> it's a cleaning disc with a video tutorial and cleaner on track 8.  Should play like a regular DVD
<holstein> hpuser4466: which would you like to tackle?
<holstein> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hpuser4466> I tried to install libdvdread4 but still not working..the install shell can't find "packages.mediabuntu.org" either
<hpuser4466> strange that libdvdread4 was already installed (must be included with lubuntu-restricted-extras) which i installed earlier.
<holstein> hpuser4466: so, its installed then?
<hpuser4466> yes
<holstein> hpuser4466: you are referring to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs ?
<hpuser4466> Yes, this line produces and error:   sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<hpuser4466> can't find packages.mediabuntu.org
<hpuser4466> I assume the link is dead
<holstein> hpuser4466: assume nothing
<hpuser4466> educated guess ;- )
<hpuser4466> looks like it wants to download from a repo that is no longer available.
<holstein> hpuser4466: did you enable the repo?
<hpuser4466> in sources.list?
<holstein> sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes install app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu
<holstein> ^^ thats how i did it
<holstein> i dont know what operating system you are using though
<hpuser4466> holstein:  I entered that code in the terminal and received this error:   unable to resolve host address 'www.mediabuntu.org'
<hpuser4466> ps i copied and pasted the code exactly.
<holstein> hpuser4466: sure.. i think is "medibuntu" in all that i have linked, correct?
<holstein> hpuser4466: can you go to http://www.medibuntu.org/ ?
<holstein> can you ping http://www.medibuntu.org/ ?
<holstein> hpuser4466: do you need dvd playback? the little optical driver cleaner is quite pointless
<hpuser4466> Lubuntu said i needed to clean the dvd head, although it could be a more serious hardware fault.
<hpuser4466> Yes, i can login to mediabuntu
<hpuser4466> can't seem to enable dvd codec
<holstein> hpuser4466: you dont "enable" it.. its not there.. you download it
<holstein> hpuser4466: what is the issue?
<holstein> hpuser4466: what are you trying to clean the optical drive?
<hpuser4466> the cleaner DVD disc won't play
<hpuser4466> yes, clean the dvd heads
<holstein> hpuser4466: i understand.. why are you trying to clean the heads?
<hpuser4466> The installer disc said i needed to clean the heads
<hpuser4466> (yes it actually said that during the installtion)
<holstein> hpuser4466: its just a suggestion.. in my experience, that doesnt help
<holstein> hpuser4466: what would i do? try a USB stick with unetbootin.. check the sum of the iso
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> try the dvd in another optical drive
<holstein> hpuser4466: what i getting at is, i wouldnt waste too much time on this step right now, as that is likely not the issue at all
<hpuser4466> yes, it could be a corrupted iso, but I would still like to play the dvd cleaner
<holstein> hpuser4466: then, you need to sort out your errors
<hpuser4466> so the question is "Where do i download the dvd codec?
<holstein> hpuser4466: what operating system are you using?
<hpuser4466> lubuntu 12.04 (although i used the ubuntu mini.iso net installer)
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> hpuser4466: the "official" mini ones ^ ?
<hpuser4466> yes
<hpuser4466> i think it's the non-pae mini installer
<holstein> hpuser4466: you think?
<hpuser4466> well i have 4 different mini isos...let me check
<holstein> hpuser4466: you must confirm .. but i dont need to know that for this issue.. but maybe for the wifi
<holstein> hpuser4466: did you run updates? did you try 13.04?
<hpuser4466> i'm using kernel 3.2.0-41-generic.   No i haven't done a distro upgrade unless it happened without my knowledge.
<holstein> hpuser4466: i would do that.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> i would check the wifi, and get back to troubleshooting the dvd playback
<hpuser4466> ok..connecting with ethernet cable.. brb
<holstein> hpuser4466: ?
<holstein> hpuser4466: you will need that connection to "enable" dvd playback as well
<hpuser4466> ok..updating/upgrading via ethernet
<hpuser4466> by the way, where's the file with the distro version?
<hpuser4466> like /etc/version in other distros
<holstein> hpuser4466: the file?
<holstein> hpuser4466: all the files are rather "disto specific"..
<hpuser4466> there should be a text file with a distro version number
<holstein> should?
<holstein> hpuser4466: when i google "what version of ubuntu am i running".. the first suggestion is "lsb_release -a"
<holstein> hpuser4466: you can always add whatever you think there "should" be
<hpuser4466> got it.  I definitly have "ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS"   Release 12.04 precise
<holstein> hpuser4466: if it were me, i would try 13.04 live on my hardware.. for the wifi
<hpuser4466> i'll try to find a fix for 12.04 first or find a usb wifi dongle that's proven to work.
<hpuser4466> <sifting through ubuntu blogs..
<hpuser4466> looks like cisto airnet is a common problem
<hpuser4466> *cisco aironet
<holstein> hpuser4466: sure, but its not "broken"..
<holstein> hpuser4466: you can run "lspci" and search for that string.. the chipset string
<hpuser4466> The chipset shows up in lspci..it's definitly recognized...but not configured right
<hpuser4466> I was able to enter the ssid and wpa pass but it refuses to connect
<holstein> hpuser4466: what would i do? disable encryption and test
<hpuser4466> good idea
<hpuser4466> no..still won't connect with wpa disabled.
<holstein> hpuser4466: in what way? how does the windows driver work with ndisgtk?
<hpuser4466> don't have a windows driver. Will have to find/download it.
<holstein> hpuser4466: what is the chipset?
<holstein> hpuser4466: have you tried a 13.04 live CD?
<hpuser4466> not yet, no.. I really don't want to re-install because i've spent long enough on this pc already and i have to post it to someone today.
<holstein> hpuser4466: im not suggesting to reinstall.. im suggeting trying it live.. seeing what the hardware support is like with a different kernel
<holstein> hpuser4466: i can say this.. no one will actually be able to help you first hand with your issue with that wifi chip.
<hpuser4466> yeah i understand..That's my last option right now.
<holstein> you'll sort the issue out by being flexible and trying options..
<hpuser4466> Chipset:  Cisco Aironet Wireless Communications Cisco Aironet Wireless 802.11b
<holstein> b?
<holstein> i woud just disable that...
<hpuser4466> yeah..outdated you think?
<holstein> the age of that hardware is the issue
<hpuser4466> though it old tech
<holstein> hpuser4466: i would get a windows driver and try it with ndisgtk
<hpuser4466> ok
<hpuser4466> Can you recommend a "proven" USB WiFi dongle for lubuntu 12.04?
<holstein> hpuser4466: no.. and no one else should/can
<hpuser4466> just that i tested a d-link WiFi and it failed..
<holstein> hpuser4466: vendors can and do change chipsets anytime they like
<hpuser4466> I think i found some cisco drivers but i have to register an account at cisco first :- )
<holstein> hpuser4466: sure.. *it* failed... keep in mind, any of the vendors are always welcome to create a driver for you for the operating system you are using
<holstein> hpuser4466: the drivers you are accessing right now are kernel drivers.. included in the kernel.. the kernel has to let some of the older stuff go from time to time
<holstein> modules can be added... and support can be added back in with kernel modules
<holstein> but, a "known good" list of hardware is tricky since chipset and version #'s can make or break driver support
<hpuser4466> and i might have to compile the modules from source.
<hpuser4466> I found the windows drivers for cisco chipset :- ). to test with ndisgtk
<holstein> hpuser4466: you might "get" to.. if you can fine them, and they work
<holstein> find*
<holstein> hpuser4466: one thing is certain.. no modern operating system is catering to supporting "b" wifi devices, so you are kind of on your own
<Unit193> That's a wireless B device?  G is or is nearly outdated, but not sure if your router supports N.
<hpuser4466> yeah it's probably better to use usb or card WiFi
<hpuser4466> someting 'up to date'
<hpuser4466> I have a D-Link WiFi dongle which I
<hpuser4466> test again shortly.
<hpuser4466> Cisco want all my personal details just to download a driver :- (
<hpuser4466> I think i'll bail
<holstein> or, try something of that "vintage" and take notes about what supports the hardware (assuming its supported)
<Unit193> !nic
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<hpuser4466> Does ndisgtk (or the windows driver)  connect automatically each boot?
<hpuser4466> i mean auto connect at bootup to wifi
<holstein> hpuser4466: it should try to do that, not sure about that specific hardware
<hpuser4466> ok i decided to get the cisco windows drivers..downloading
<hpuser4466> hmm I actually have the Cisco aironet 5000 chipset & can't find the driver.
<hpuser4466> this laptop accepts mini pci WiFi cards
<hpuser4466> I must have a "service contract" with cisco before they give me the drivers :- (
<hpuser4466> Looks like a dead end. And i think i sold my d-link usb.
<hpuser4466> can't find it
<holstein> hpuser4466: i would argure "b" is a dead end
<hpuser4466> agreed.  No WiFi for now.
<hpuser4466> the fn+WiFi button isn't working either..the wifi light is OFF
<hpuser4466> maybe that explains it?
<hpuser4466> How to force it on?
<holstein> hpuser4466: i wouldnt expect to see ssid's with that off.. i would expect that light or the function keys to not work as expected
<hpuser4466> I'm examining the  airo driver options to see what's enabled. brb
<hpuser4466> what's adhoc?
<hpuser4466> my router uses infrastructure mode. not adhoc
<holstein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_ad_hoc_network
<hpuser4466> thanks...
<hpuser4466> OKAYY...i'm disovering more...i really have a 350 Series chipset.
<hpuser4466> thanks, i'm going to look deeper int the driver option settings to make sure it's all configured properly.  bye
<holstein> hpuser4466: cheers
<hpuser4466> Hey i downloaded the windows drivers. I i install the drivers with wine or just extract them to a spare folder?
<hpuser4466> Do i install or extract to folder?
<hpuser4466> <making progress... I have the cisco aironet windows drivers
<hpuser4466> it's an .exe installer.
<holstein> hpuser4466: you might need windows, or wine to "use" the .exe.. it really depends on what it is
<hpuser4466> I assume it's a matter of extracting the driver from the exe (or finding it once installed) and adding it to ndisgtk.
<holstein> sometimes i have just extracted it
<hpuser4466> yep, doing it now.
<holstein> hpuser4466: you use ndisgtk (a gui for ndiswrapper) to point ndiswrapper to the driver you want it to use.. the *.ini file
<hpuser4466> ok it extracted into the wine Tmp directory..
<hpuser4466> i found CSWLOGIN.INF
<hpuser4466> but there's a bunch of other .exe's and folders which might contain more?
<holstein> point ndisgtk at it, and see what happens
<holstein> hpuser4466: i have absolutely no idea, or way of knowing what is in the packages you got from the manufacturer
<holstein> hpuser4466: anyways, i gotta run for the evening... you can always try #ubuntu since you are doing nothing that is particularlly lubuntu or LXDE specific.. cheers
<hpuser4466> i'll be needing ndisgtk shortly :- )
<holstein> hpuser4466: sudo apt-get install it.. its small and pulls in what it needs
<hpuser4466> ok.  This directory looks interesting:  PCI-PCM\XP\netX500.inf
<hpuser4466> I'm persistant aren't I?  ;- )
<hpuser4466> It said ndiswrapper module isn't available
<holstein> hpuser4466: as i said, no one can help you
<holstein> hpuser4466: i dont have tha hardware.. it wont be "easy"
<holstein> hpuser4466: i have a card like that.. i messed with it on and off for a few months.. hours i wasted on getting it working
<holstein> it works with an xp driver i found from somewhere..
<hpuser4466> Here's the exact error:
<holstein> hpuser4466: you might need to blacklist the kernel module.. i remember just trying a bunch of drivers..
<hpuser4466> Module could not be loaded.  Error was:  WARNING: All config files need .conf. /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.  FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.  Is the ndiswrapper module installed?
<hpuser4466> AH!  so i blacklist aironet module.
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1987695
<holstein> i would blacklist it, and install what is mentioned above
<hpuser4466> Done. Rebooting and try again.
<hpuser4466> ndisgtk keeps saying "invalid driver" when I install netX500.inf  :- (
<hpuser4466> I'll try a different .inf
<hpuser4466> if anyone else has a question feel free to butt in.
<hpuser4466> :- )
<hpuser4466> Unfortunately, the .INF files are INVALID.  And i wish ndisgtk file browser would enter the hidden .wine directory (which it doesn't).
<hpuser4466> I'm having to copy files from ~/.wine/*  to ~/ manually
<hpuser4466> I'll try extracting the .exe with peazip
<hpuser4466> maybe i missed something.
<hpuser4466> OK!  the driver INSTALLED.  Now what?
<hpuser4466> ndisgtk recognized my hardware.. Now to configure the network
<hpuser4466> Wierd. ndisgtk made the connection to my WiFi, but it won't actually connect to my router.
<hpuser4466> might be a faulty wifi card. who knows.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> someone from #ubuntu-powerpc  told me to come here for ubuntu powerpc related questions, anyways... whenever I wanted to install (or reinstall) ubuntu I'd just dd copy it to a flash drive, install, and done, but this method doesn't seem to be working for PPC Ubuntu 12.04, it did before for older versions, any ideas how to get the 12.04 install booting on my powerbook g4?
<ShapeShifter499> anyone?
<mapps> not sure
<mapps> sorry
<mapps> never used ppc=[
<mapp> yo
<Eremes> http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present
<Eremes> guys
<Eremes> I am trying to install ubuntu on non PAE system
<Eremes> It seems that I have to install lubuntu first , then update
<Eremes> I burned the Lubuntu , and i still got the same message saying that lubuntu can't run on non PAE system . ???
<jared> Eremes: I believe as of 13.04 Lubuntu also has pae requirements.
<jared> Eremes: I'm trying to confirm that but i also want to confirm if the mini iso supports pae or not
<Eremes> jared: then someone need to fix that link . it direct me to v13 instead of 12
<Eremes> which result me not being able to install :(
<Eremes> i wasted 1 DVD
<jared> Eremes: well in it's defense it does state to install 12.04 and the page linked shows 13.04. It's likely at the time of writing it was correct.
<Eremes> well i thought 13 still for non pae
<jared> I just updated the question for future users as well
<jared> I think to get to 13.04 you need to install 12.04 and upgrade. However I vaguely recall something about the mini iso doing non pae as well so trying to find that
<jared> The mini iso is only 29mb if you want to give that a try - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jared> I can't guarantee it's going to support non pae but it's your best bet. Otherwise maybe try the mailing list.
<jared> Or, if you don't mind what version you run I'd suggest installing 12.04 non pae that way you can be sure it's going to work. Depends on what you're trying to achieve I guess.
<jared> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE is probably the safest option
<Silverfish> Hi! I'm having some trouble with my newly installed Lubuntu 13.04. My mouse cursor is huge, it was huge when I started up my computer yesterday, I didn't even know this could happen and I can't seem to find any place where I can make return it to its original size either. Does anyone know how I could fix it? :)
<Silverfish> Not all cursors are huge though. If I hold my cursor at the edge as when I'm going to resize a window and that window is XChat, the cursor used there (the arrow pointing to an edge) is huge, but if I do the same thing on a Chromium window, that same cursor is small like it's supposed to.
<Silverfish> And for instance the cursor that appears when I put my cursor over a text field is always the size it's supposed to be, small.
<Silverfish> I installed the OS the day before yesterday, so it's really fresh too.
<Silverfish> The hand that appears when I grab a window seems to always be large, both when I grab the XChat window and the Chromium window.
<Silverfish> The edge grab cursor is only small in Chromium when I hover an edge, when I click and hold on the edge the cursor becomes large until I let go of the mouse button again.
<holstein> Silverfish: i would try as a different user.. if all is well as a new user, the issue is in the current user config, and you can remove config files that are "bad"
<Silverfish> I'll try that holstein, thanks!
<Silverfish> holstein, I had the same issue on a new user, so it's not that, thanks!
<Silverfish> In fact, the large mouse pointer is there on the login screen.
<holstein> Silverfish: what did you do before it happened? how did you install? what graphics card are you using? what graphics driver?
<Silverfish> holstein, is there a way to see all software that I have installed? Not that IS installed but that I have personally installed on the computer? I have an Nvidia GeForce GTX 470 graphics card and nvidia driver version 313.
<Silverfish> I know I've installed Wine and...
<Silverfish> Other stuff, but I can't remember.
<holstein> Silverfish: sounds like a red flag to me
<Silverfish> Wine?
<holstein> Silverfish: no.. that you "did a bunch of stuff and dont remember"
<Silverfish> Hah!
<holstein> Silverfish: what would i do? just remove variables and try and sort through it all
<holstein> i would upgrade and test.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> i would try booting an earlier kernel.. i would try removing the nvidia driver, or just specify the vesa driver in a custom xorg.conf as a troubleshooting step
<holstein> Silverfish: you can look in pretty much any package manager for what is and is not installed on your system.. i like synaptic personally as a gui option
<Silverfish> Yes, but that just lists what is installed isn't it? Not what applications I personally have specifically installed?
<Silverfish> doesn't*
<holstein> Silverfish: i can open synaptic and see what i have installed..
<holstein> Silverfish: you mean, non-repo applications? you are on your own there.. however you installed them will be how you deal with them
<Silverfish> Where do you see what applications on your computer you have installed using your user in Synaptic?
<holstein> Silverfish: i open synaptic and it lists what has been installed via package management
<Silverfish> Hm, we have different settings or something then I guess.
<holstein> Silverfish: no package manager is able to keep track of what you do on your own
<Silverfish> I know.
<holstein> Silverfish: what are you looking for?
<Silverfish> A list of applications that I have installed through my user using synaptic.
<Silverfish> And/or Lubuntu Software center, and/or apt-get.
<holstein> Silverfish: just use whatever package manager you are comfortable using
<Silverfish> I don't think you understand my question.
<holstein> when i google "ubuntu what packages are installed" i get http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/show-the-list-of-installed-packages-on-ubuntu-or-debian/
<Silverfish> I'm asking for a way to view what applications I have installed on my computer through my user, in other words, what applications have been installed after the initial OS install, in any or all of these three applications: apt-get, synaptic, Lubuntu Software Center.
<Silverfish> Not just showing what IS installed, but what I (ME) have installed on the computer (not the installer for the OS).
<holstein> Silverfish: i would diff between what is on the live CD and my os
<Silverfish> Ok.
<genii-around> Conceivably You could unpack all the /var/log/apt/history.log files and then grep them for  'Commandline: apt-get install'
<Silverfish> Thanks genii-around, that works really great for apt-get! :D
<holstein> lol
<holstein> grep them for the command you used...
<Silverfish> genii-around, do you know if this file only logs apt-get or if it also logs like LSC or Synaptic? I'm thinking maybe so if LSC or Synaptic goes through apt-get somehow.
<holstein> you can also ask in #ubuntu, since this is not LXDE or lubuntu specific
<Silverfish> I think my mouse issue is.
<Silverfish> Well.
<Silverfish> Yeah.
<Silverfish> Yes.
<Silverfish> I'll do that, thanks!
<genii-around> Silverfish: I only use apt-get on the cli these days, so not sure. You could always test it with installing something small with maybe synaptic or aptitude then checking the history.log file maybe
<holstein> Silverfish: how is the older kernel working?
<holstein> Silverfish: did you apply all upgrades?
<Silverfish> holstein, I haven't changed kernel yet.
<holstein> Silverfish: and with the vesa driver? same thing?
<Silverfish> I did apply all upgrades, and I haven't changed the driver yet. :)
<Silverfish> I'm going to reboot to make sure to see if the upgrades did any difference, and I didn't want to just leave in the middle of chatting here.
<Silverfish> I'll do that now and let you know how it goes.
<Silverfish> Otherwise I'll probably just live with the large cursor, it's really just a minor annoyance.
<Silverfish> see ya!
<Silverfish> I am back.
<Silverfish> Apparently it came from me having two monitors in a vertical configuration using TwinView.
<Silverfish> I set them to horizontal and that fixed it.
<Silverfish> Thanks for the help holstein and genii-around!  <3 ^^
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<hpuser4466> how do i convert a bunch of images into a video file?   ffmpeg doesn't seem to work properly with  screenshot%05d.png
<hpuser4466> ffmpeg -f image2 -r 4/1 -i *%05d.png -c:v libx264 -r 30 out.ogg
<hpuser4466> returns error:  *%05d.png: No such file or directory
<hpuser4466> but i know the files are there.
<holstein> hpuser4466: i might just make a presentation with gdocs or libreoffice
<holstein> or, just use a video editor like openshot or kdenlive.. etc
<hpuser4466> i need about 4 images per second to have a smooth animation.  Openshot won't accept more than 100 images.  I have about 1000
<hpuser4466> I'm having to split my images into batches of less than 100 so openshot can convert them.  I would like to convert the whole lot in 1 go.
<holstein> right off the top of my head, i could make several videos of 100 images with the limitaions, and edit them together
<hpuser4466> that's what i'm trying to do..openshot gave "invalid" error.
<holstein> hpuser4466: i would think you can find a video editor that would support that
<holstein> i would try #ubuntu
<hpuser4466> why won't ffmpeg support the %05d batch option?
<hpuser4466> whenever i use it, it says file not found.. But the tutorials say it works.
<hpuser4466> EG:   ffmpeg -f image2 -r 4/1 -i screenshot%03d.png -c:v libx264 -r 30 out.ogg
<hpuser4466> That "should" batch convert the images into a video.
<hpuser4466> not working.
<holstein> seems like its a simple issue of not finding the files
<hpuser4466> my files are in my present working directory
<holstein> i would try some simple things like using the entire path
<hpuser4466> I'm thinking that ffmpeg has been compiled with the batch option disabled.
<hpuser4466> Because it works for others, but not me.
<hpuser4466> unless ffmpeg removed this function in my version
<hpuser4466> I'LL TRY AGAIN. following my ffmpeg turorial to the letter.
<holstein> hpuser4466: i would try with a smaller batch.. try with the complete path.. the error looks simple
<holstein> i would just have 2 small files
<holstein> actually, i would personally just try GUI video editors til i found one that i could just knock it out in.. unless its something i was going to ever do again
<hpuser4466> know any?
<holstein> hpuser4466: you have tried kden?
<hpuser4466> not yet
<hpuser4466> for some reason this ffmpeg command doesnt work:
<hpuser4466> ffmpeg -f image2 -i screenshot%d.png output.mpg
<hpuser4466> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/FFMPEG_An_Intermediate_Guide/image_sequence
<hpuser4466> I'm sure i'm doing it properly with correct path and filename.
<hpuser4466> is that command obsolete or is my ffmpeg compiled wrong?
<holstein> hpuser4466: im not sure of that
<holstein> ffmpeg -f image2 -i "input_%05d.jpeg" -r 25 output.mov
<holstein> that is the example
<holstein> ffmpeg -f image2 -r 4/1 -i screenshot%03d.png -c:v libx264 -r 30 out.ogg
<holstein> ^^ is what you linked
<holstein> i dont see quotation marks...
<hpuser4466> yes, i changed it for my "screenshot*.png" files
<holstein> i dont know what all the little flags are for
<holstein> hpuser4466: i dont see quotation marks on the path
<hpuser4466> uh..what quotations " ' or ` ??
<holstein> ffmpeg -f image2 -i "input_%05d.jpeg" -r 25 output.mov is the example, and i see qutation marks.. i see no quotation marks on yours
<holstein> hpuser4466: the quotation makrs are indicating the path AFAIK, and that is the error you are having
<hpuser4466> same error:   screenshot%05d.png: No such file or directory
<hpuser4466> i totally refuses to recognize the %05d part
<holstein> hpuser4466: i would focus on the error..
<hpuser4466> i cd into my image folder
<holstein> there is no file of that name.. so something about the jargon is not jiving
<holstein> hpuser4466: try the complete path..
<hpuser4466> i did...same error
<holstein> if it were me, i would set up a test case with the *exact* file names.. and just a few pics
<holstein> OR, just have already done it in kden..
<Jonuz-> Does steam run on lubuntu?
<zleap> yes
<zleap> you need the newer ( or i did) beta nvidia drivers
<zleap> but it works
<Jonuz-> Ok
<Jonuz-> Fking valve haven't made it for debian yeat :c
<zleap> hmm
<holstein> Jonuz-: you should be able to use it with debian
<zleap> surely if it works on ubunuut it may work on debian
<zleap> as *buntu is debian based
<Jonuz-> And I have tried few different version but haven't got it work
<zleap> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/03/04/1716213/gamer-rewrites-valves-steam-installer-for-debian
<Jonuz-> /home/joona/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam: /lib/i386-linux-gnu/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by /home/joona/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6)
<Jonuz-> /home/joona/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam: /lib/i386-linux-gnu/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by /home/joona/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6)
<Jonuz-> Yeah I tried that
<Jonuz-> and steam-debian:
<Jonuz-> /home/joona/.local/share/Steam/steam.sh: line 704:  4236 Illegal instruction     $STEAM_DEBUGGER "$STEAMROOT/$PLATFORM/$STEAMEXE" "$@"
<Jonuz-> In steams wiki they just have linked wine link for debian part :c
<holstein> Jonuz-: steam is officially supported on 12.04
<Jonuz-> Yeah ik
<Jonuz-> I guess debian version is coming out in few week
<Jonuz-> cuz wheezy got released
<Jonuz-> I guess they waited for it
<holstein> Jonuz-: if you are having issues, i would try 12.04, and then you can go to steam for support, which is really where the support will have to come from
<holstein> Jonuz-: not sure.. i know folks are using steam in debian and arch and other places..
<semitones> If you're having wheezy problems I feel bad for you son
<semitones> I got 99 problems but debian aint one!
<ElN1n0> Hi,anybody knows how can i disable desktop switching that occurs for me by accident by mouse scrolling. Only temporary workaround i manage to is to remove second desktop in desktop pager option
<wxl> ElN1n0: 1 second
<ElN1n0> Ok :)
<wxl> ElN1n0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse#Disable_how_using_the_scrollwheel_on_the_switches_to_the_next_Desktop
<ElN1n0> Awesome,i will try to edit  lubuntu-rc.xml now
<ElN1n0> I made backup just in case... sec
<ElN1n0> I guess i need to log out for changes to take place?
<ElN1n0> nope,desktop keep switching to another with mouse scroll
<wxl> hm that's a bummer. not sure what to tell you :(
<wxl> there may be another entry in lubuntu-rc.xml that's causing the problem
<ElN1n0> i guess i will eventually figure it out... yep probably some another entry that needs to get removed or modified.. thx for help
<wxl> yeah sorry i couldn't be of more help ElN1n0
<ElN1n0> NP :)
<ElN1n0> eya
#lubuntu 2013-05-08
<zombiehoffa> is pcmanfm not copy/pasting files for anybody else?
<csc`> Still waiting to see if anyone answers the question i had five days ago, in regards to after updating to Ringtail, I can no longer shut my laptop down anymore.
<zombiehoffa> hmm. fix releasenames is blowing cpu usage up to 20+
<zombiehoffa> That's new since I git pulled
<zombiehoffa> awe crap, wrong window, sorry
<phillw> csc`: have you asked on the forum or mailing list?
<csc`> phillw, I don't particularly get decent feedback on Forums and I don't do mailing lists.
<csc`> I get enough 'spam' as it is.
<csc`> all I want to know is what log I should start looking at, I can more than likely fix it myself if I know where to look
<phillw> csc`: when you say 'shut down' do you mean that the shut down option is not available, or if it is what happens when you select it?
<csc`> it happens at the splash, only the splash falters and reveals the text sequencing
<csc`> it spits no error message out, and i've left it for about 2 hours + to see if it shut down eventually, and it never did
<csc`> to be honest i'm probably going to just go back to 12.04 LTS
<phillw> csc`: have a try of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2141890&p=12632626#post12632626
<phillw> at least then we have a chance to see what the error is?
<csc`> phillw, I already notice a similarity
<csc`> this is a dell inspiron 2200
<csc`> what is bumblebee?
<phillw> I'm heading for bed (02:18 am here). feel free to email me on phillw@ubuntu.com with what you find and I'll dig a bit further when I have slept. There are several threads open on "cannot shut down"
<phillw> csc`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<csc`> i saw
<csc`> but this laptop is intel based
<csc`> doesn't contain any nVidia chipset for graphics
<phillw> obviously only of use for nvid :)
<phillw> does the computer shut down if you tell it to from a console?
<csc`> haven't tried
<csc`> about to though
<phillw> csc`: i.e. Menu --> Accessories --> LXTerminal
<phillw> sudo -i
<phillw> (enter password)
<phillw> hiyas hyperair, and others... I'm off to bed. csc's computer hangs on selecting shutdown. Hopefully the OP will be back after running
<phillw> shutdown -h -q now
<phillw> to see how it got on.
<hyperair> hm okay
<hyperair> hangs on shutdown eh
<phillw> hyperair: there are quite a few hits for this with 13.04. He is an intel graphic card, so not a nVid issue. I've suggested using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2141890&p=12632626#post12632626 so any errors are reported.
<phillw> I will leave him to your tender mercy :)
<csc`> phillw, no, in fact after doing what the forum post suggested it actually worsened
<hyperair> csc`: what did you do?
<hyperair> oh the quiset splash thing?
<csc`> removed 'quiet splash' from /etc/default/grub
<hyperair> and how did it worsen?
<hyperair> what does it do now that it doesn't do before?
<csc`> now i cant even see the last remenants of the shutdown process
<hyperair> what last remnants?
<csc`> because the splash screen still displays
<hyperair> huh
<csc`> and unlike before I modified the file, the splash screen would proceed as normal and fail to text instead
<hyperair> so you mean that you could see text before?
<csc`> now i've got the issue the last guy who posted has
<csc`> yes.
<hyperair> okay
<csc`> and no, it had no obvious errors.
<hyperair> so what did the text say?
<csc`> no errors at all.
<csc`> typical initscript stuff
<hyperair> even if there aren't errors, i'd like to know the last log message
<csc`> last was timidity shutting down
<hyperair> that's it?
<csc`> that I recall, yes
<hyperair> could you try again and confirm that? i think the initscripts are parallelized. there could be something else hanging.
<csc`> i can confirm that
<hyperair> uninstall timidity and try again?
<csc`> and no, i will not do it again because i've already hard-shutdown over a dozen times because of this bug
<hyperair> well, if you're not interested in my assistance in debugging the issue then you can continue hard-shutting down.
<csc`> No, I already stated I was downgrading to 12.04 LTS.
<hyperair> downgrading.
<csc`> phillw, requested I find the source of the issue
<hyperair> you can't downgrade an ubuntu installation
<csc`> of course you can
<hyperair> no you can't.
<hyperair> did you fresh install an older version?
<csc`> its called going from version B to version A.
<hyperair> it doesn't work that way
<hyperair> how did you perform the downgrade?
<csc`> I preserved /home/ and deleted everything else
<hyperair> that's a fresh install.
<csc`> its also downgrading from one version to another, the hard way.
<hyperair> downgrading bears a different meaning.
<csc`> your meaning is clearly obfuscated by that of society
<hyperair> no it isn't.
<csc`> "Reduce to a lower grade, rank, or level of importance."
<csc`> Verb. Downgrade.
<hyperair> downgrading as a technical jargon in the context of ubuntu refers to using the package manager to downgrade all the packages back.
<hyperair> what you did was a fresh install
<hyperair> and look, i'm not interested in arguing this issue out with you
<csc`> im not using technical jargon, i'm using the definition as stated by the dictionary.
<hyperair> if you wish to be stubborn, go to #ubuntu and be stubborn instead. there are plenty of people with more patience than i there.
<csc`> Not particularly
<csc`> I've never received any response to any issue in #ubuntu.
<csc`> It has always gone ignored.
<hyperair> perhaps you weren't there are the correct time.
<csc`> Doubtful.
 * hyperair shrugs
<csc`> if you would like a 7z of /var/log, you're more than welcome to it
<hyperair> ah yes please
<csc`> but i really don't feel like deciphering this issue due to the 'severity'
<hyperair> actually, instead of hard-shutting down, could you try this instead: when it hangs, let it hang for a while, then hit alt+sysrq+s, wait 10 seconds, and alt+sysrq+b
<hyperair> then give me /var/log
<csc`> i also had an issue with the proprietary software management system, in which my broadcom card was finally noted in it, but when I tried using the manager to manage the b43 module, i no longer had wireless
<csc`> hyperair, may or may be difficult seeing as how i'd have to push four keys and typically keyboards only allow a maximum of three pressed
<hyperair> it's a laptop, is it?
<csc`> Yes.
<hyperair> and sysrq requires fn?
<csc`> Yes.
<hyperair> you can try doing it without fn
<hyperair> it seems to work for me
<csc`> main button is Print Screen, Fn switches to SysRq
<hyperair> so it becomes more of Alt+PrtSc+s, wait 10 secs, and Alt+PrtSc+b
<hyperair> if that goes well, the +b one should reboot the system
<hyperair> if it doesn't, then try using the fn version
<hyperair> if that still doesn't work, then... well, just hard-poweroff and give me /var/log anyway
<csc`> hyperair, didn't particularly do anything
<hyperair> hmm, okay.
<hyperair> then just give me /var/log anyway
<hyperair> what does "sysctl kernel/sysrq" say?
<csc`> 176
<hyperair> weird, the magic keys should work.
<csc`> i pushed it several times, both with and without the fn key
<hyperair> could you try poking them now with the system running instead of when it's hanging?
<hyperair> just to test that the sysrq keys work
<hyperair> if the sysrq keys work now and not when it's hanging, that means the kernel has had a hard lock up
<hyperair> which is bad and requires a separate machine to debug.
<csc`> sounds about right
<hyperair> so sysrq works now?
<csc`> what will it do
<csc`> because im uploading a 7z and transferring my home directory to the desktop via sftp
<csc`> hyperair, see notice for the log as of whatever timestamp that has
<hyperair> alright
<hyperair> sysrq reboots the machine.
<hyperair> i mean sysrq+b reboots the machine
<hyperair> sysrq+s just triggers "sync"
<csc`> hmm, how does ubuntu prevent root ssh access?
<hyperair> but it'll show up in dmesg
<csc`> via config?
<hyperair> not sure what the default looks like, but mine has PermitRootLogin no
<hyperair> grep PermitRootLogin /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<csc`> says yes
<csc`> but the request timed out
<csc`> bleh, that'll teach me for running things as root
<csc`> Is encrypted filesystem support stable in 12.04, hyperair?
<hyperair> csc`: which kind? the dm-crypt over lvm one?
<hyperair> if so, then it's been stable since before 8.04
<csc`> preferably LUKS/LVM
<csc`> im really not all that fluent when it comes to 'hardcore internals'
<hyperair> hmm, i see a hung modprobe.
<csc`> hyperair, b43 id presume?
<hyperair> yes
<csc`> yeah that was manually done.
<hyperair> i think that's probably what's causing your shutdown to hang.
<csc`> i cannot load it manually anymore after messing with jockey or whatever the proprietary driver management thing is
<csc`> it hangs for 5 minutes then dies.
<hyperair> it actually dies?
<hyperair> O_O
<csc`> modprobe does
<hyperair> i saw a BUG. that usually results in an unkillable process
<hyperair> hmm.
<csc`> well b43 was working before i messed with it in 'software update settings'
<csc`> that wasnt really a big deal from 12.04
<hyperair> did it also have the shutdown hangging issue before you messed with it?
<csc`> Can't recall tbh
<csc`> i don't think I ever shutdown until after I mucked with it
<csc`> regardless if you think that's the issue, I'd be willing to choose 13.04 over 12.04 LTS, because the main reason for this switch was to go full paranoia mode with encrypted filesystems
<csc`> but theres another issue regarding anything beyond 12.04
<csc`> the damnable PAE crap
<hyperair> i've been in full paranoia mode with encrypted filesystems since 8.04
<hyperair> what's wrong with PAE?
<csc`> this laptop doesnt support it
<hyperair> what?!
<hyperair> what CPU is that running?
<csc`> Pentium M
<csc`> [apparently one of the models that allows you to still run a PAE kernel
 * hyperair whistles
<hyperair> wait, i thought you said it couldn't run a PAE kernel?
<csc`> but ubuntu still ragequits
<csc`> not without modification, no
<hyperair> eh?
<csc`> I modify proc/cpuinfo
<csc`> to force the kernel
<hyperair> ../proc/cpuinfo is modifiable?
<hyperair> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 May  8 10:07 /proc/cpuinfo
<csc`> something is
<csc`> dunno, installed a package
<hyperair> what package?
<csc`> i love bottlenecks
<csc`> =|
<csc`> fake-pae - Add missing pae flag to /proc/cpuinfo
<csc`> not recommended but I haven't experienced any adverse issues besides these
<hyperair> interesting
<Unit193> hyperair: It's some mangled "fake-pae" package, funtimes.  https://launchpad.net/~prof7bit/+archive/fake-pae
<hyperair> Unit193: yeah i just saw
<hyperair> bind mounts!
<csc`> yeah.
<hyperair> bwahahaha!
<hyperair> very nice.
<csc`> CBF'd to do it manually so I found the package during my journeys
<hyperair> heh
<csc`> you can upgrade to 12.10 from 12.06
<hyperair> in any case, can you try seeing if alt+prtsc+s works?
<hyperair> just hit that key, and after that run dmesg to see if anything happened
<csc`> but you'll get annoying messages saying your package manager is broken
<hyperair> it should show something like [250782.622253] SysRq : Emergency Sync
<csc`> yes, it works.
<hyperair> okay, so we know that your sysrq key works, but you couldn't do anything during the reboot.
<csc`> nope
<csc`> fubar'd
<hyperair> sounds like it wasn't a mere stuck process..
<hyperair> could you do dmesg | grep BUG and see if you have anything now?
<hyperair> (you haven't run the modprobe command again have you?)
<csc`> no
<csc`> not since i upgraded
<csc`> [   16.351941] Kernel BUG at f0bf69da [verbose debug info unavailable]
<hyperair> oh wait, silly me. there it is.
<hyperair> yeah that's probably what's causing it.
<csc`> is it something I did or something in the kernel/ubuntu
<csc`> but not to mention, it's quite a pain to install straight 13.04 on this laptop, no?
<csc`> i'd still have to go from 12.04 and upgrade up
<hyperair> well, yeah i think you need to get the netinst one
<hyperair> the non-pae netinst installation
<hyperair> which also allows you to do the LUKS/LVM setup
<csc`> not an option
<csc`> might i note an added complication: USB Tether
<hyperair> usb tethering is surprisingly problem free
<hyperair> is it an android?
<csc`> nope
<csc`> Palm Pre.
<csc`> RNDIS
<hyperair> you sure have some old hardware there..
<hyperair> rndis is about right
<hyperair> android uses that too
<hyperair> [224862.927854] rndis_host 2-1.1.4:1.0 usb0: unregister 'rndis_host' usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.1.4, RNDIS device
 * csc` is talking to you right now via said tether
<hyperair> like that
<hyperair> tethering is actually pretty damn problem free.
<csc`> and it's routed throughout my apartment
<csc`> :)
<hyperair> nice
<csc`> well i've had issues in the past
<hyperair> hang on, you mean that old laptop is the one doing the routing?
<csc`> its routing into a router, yes
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> okay, let's see
<hyperair> try blacklisting the wl kernel module
<csc`> will try, but yeah
<csc`> gotta wait for this backup to complete :)
<hyperair> oh hmm...
<csc`> my desktop wont use this stupid wg311v2
<hyperair> just drop to a terminal and remove the broadcom-sta-dkms package
<csc`> is that some new broadcom driver crap or something?
<csc`> Package 'broadcom-sta-dkms' is not installed, so not removed
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> remove broadcom-sta-source and broadcom-sta-common
<csc`> wl is loaded however
<hyperair> it's loaded?
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> oh yeah it probably is
<hyperair> it's just hung
<csc`> according to lsmod
<hyperair> and probably defunct
<hyperair> is your wifi card working?
<csc`> nope.
<hyperair> okay.
<hyperair> just remove it then
<csc`> rmmod wl && modprobe b43?
<hyperair> yup
<hyperair> i'm not sure you can rmmod it
<csc`> nope, complains in use
<hyperair> problem is that it's being modprobed during bootup
<hyperair> you need to blacklist or remove it
<csc`> Error: could not remove module wl: Device or resource busy
<hyperair> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge broadcom-sta-source broadcom-sta-common
<hyperair> that
<hyperair> not rmmod
<hyperair> i need you to get rid of the package
<csc`> neither are installed...
 * hyperair stares
<hyperair> what does "modinfo wl" say?
<csc`> want a pastebin or looking for a specific bit
<hyperair> just the path
<hyperair> something like..
<hyperair> filename:       /lib/modules/3.9.0-hyper1/kernel/drivers/net/netconsole.ko
<csc`> http://pastebin.com/J2TqDGgs
<csc`> filename:       /lib/modules/3.8.0-19-generic/updates/dkms/wl.ko
<hyperair> hmm dkms
<csc`> also im running proposed updates due to hoping it would fix the damn issue
<csc`> it had no effect
<hyperair> no i need you to get rid of the "wl" module someho9w
<hyperair> from your installation, completely.
<hyperair> what do you have in /usr/src?
<hyperair> try dpkg -S /usr/src
<csc`> bcmwl-kernel-source
<hyperair> aha
<csc`> purging said package
<hyperair> yay
<csc`>   bcmwl-kernel-source* dkms* are to be removed/purged
<csc`> dkms is safe to purge?
<hyperair> er
<hyperair> well if nothing else depends on it, i guess so
<csc`> apt-get autoremove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<csc`> wants to remove dkms and bcmwl-kernel-source
<hyperair> when you install something that needs dkms it'll be installed again.
<hyperair> it'll be fine then
<csc`> only other thing i have is virtualbox
<hyperair> dkms is just a kernel module rebuilder helper thing.
<hyperair> and virtualbox doesn't use dkms?
 * csc` shrugs
<csc`> thought it did
<hyperair> i think it does
<csc`> some things have been a bit wonky
<hyperair> then just do sudo apt-get install dkms
<csc`> but not really as critical as this one
<hyperair> (it's already installed, this just makes it marked as manually installed so autoremove doesn't try to get rid of it)
<csc`> oh boy, removing all dkms modules
<csc`> enter the funzone
<hyperair> heh
<csc`> so if all is well
<csc`> i should be able to modprobe b43 and receive wireless correct
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> but you probably need to reboot
<hyperair> basically now you should be rid of the wl
<hyperair> and when you boot up the next round, dmesg | grep BUG shouldn't show anything
<hyperair> and you should be able to shutdown
<csc`> yeah modprobe kinda stalls again
<csc`> figured id try it for the fun of it
<csc`> id presume thats because technically the wl module is still loaded into memory
<hyperair> you could strace modprobe to see where it hangs
<hyperair> it's probably a hanging syscall
<csc`> tis still hanging
<csc`> and unresponsive to ctrl+c
<csc`> hyperair, so the netinstall should work with a usb tether, correct?
<hyperair> csc`: i think it should.
<csc`> perhaps got a link to a guide to the netinstall with a non-pae CPU and doing luks/lvm?
<hyperair> er wait
<hyperair> haang on...
<hyperair> i think you can just direct-install it
<hyperair> using the normal desktop image
<csc`> normal image would fail to boot
<hyperair> iirc your CPU supports pae, but doesn't advertise it in /proc/cpuinfo
<hyperair> it fails?
<csc`> yes
<csc`> still fails to boot
<hyperair> what kernel are you booting right now?
<csc`> "blah blah you no has pae supported processor"
<csc`> hyperair, im faking cpuinfo, remember
<hyperair> exactly!
<hyperair> but the thing is that fake-pae only tricks the *userspace*
<hyperair> i.e. dpkg.
<hyperair> it doesn't trick the kernel
<hyperair> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-1210-on-non-pae.html
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> looks like you need a custom kernel to do this.
<hyperair> oh
<hyperair> aha
<hyperair> csc`: follow the instructions in the link, but instead of the 3.5.x kernels, use the 3.8.x kernels instead
<csc`> hyperair, so what about encryption?
<csc`> is that fairly seamless in the 13.04 installer?
<csc`> (if i choose to nuke the entire laptop and start new, that is)
<csc`> uh oh
<csc`> ssh died.
<csc`> guess its time to see if a reboot works
<csc`> hyperair, well good and bad news
<csc`> hyperair, sysrq works now, but it still stalled (Pretty sure I know why)
<csc`> usually stalls if i keep the tether engaged phone-side
<hyperair> hmm weird.
<csc`> meh
<csc`> initializing the tether PC side has improved since upgrading
<csc`> so im not really complaining about it hanging if I leave my phone in 'tether mode'
<csc`> hyperair, in regards to encryption though, is it fairly seamless with the 13.04 installer?
<hyperair> csc`: not the desktop one. i think you need the alternate installer
<hyperair> it's fairly seamless there.
<csc`> damnit
<hyperair> but it's not hard to do the LUKS/LVM partitioning yourself
<hyperair> i did.
<csc`> like i said im dumb when it comes to that
<hyperair> google some guides
<csc`> i use ubuntu based distros on laptops so I don't have to muck with it
<csc`> it just works (tm)
<csc`> ...usually
<hyperair> it just works after installation. :)
<csc`> so the alternate installer is fairly guided though when it comes to lvm/luks
<hyperair> yes
<csc`> also, hyperair, i should be able to just switch to a non-pae kernel to boot the installer, then just install fake-pae instead of a non-pae kernel, in theory?
<hyperair> yes
<csc`> ie. Follow the guide but instead of installing a kernel install fakepae
<hyperair> yeah probably
<csc`> figured as much
<csc`> hopefully i wont run into the issue of the cursed wl driver
<csc`> is wl a new replacement for b43?
<csc`> also on a side note, i now has wireless
<csc`> heh. unetbootin made a gz and not an lz
<csc`> =\
<silidan> hi, is there a openvpn client gui for LUbuntu that can be used by unprivileged users (means no root rights/password) to connect to a vpn?
<csc`> hyperair, neither that guide nor the netinst image for stock ubuntu worked for non-pae
<hyperair> hm that sucks
 * hyperair doesn't have a pae machine to test
<hyperair> er a non-pae machine
<csc`> the guide modified to use 3.8 instead of 3.5 dropped to an ash terminal
<csc`> hyperair, 12.04-alternate for lubuntu should be fairly painless to setup encryption though, i'd presume?
<hyperair> try and see?
<csc`> every try pretty much results in an hour wait
<hyperair> well
<hyperair> your guess is as good as mine.
<csc`> hopefully im not wasting my time, heh.
<qwertymn> hi, after upgrade to 13.04, after login the screen just stays blue, and lubuntu doesn't start the desktop anymore. Anyone an idea howto fix?
<lele_> hi- installation of lubuntu 13.04 are good, on 256MB of ram, but chromium not open page for less memory, help please.
<silidan> hi, is there a way for openvpn client to be used by unprivileged users (means no root rights/password) to connect to a vpn on LUbuntu 13.04?
<csc`> silidan, perhaps theres a group, what does groups say
<csc`> lele_, probably because you only have 256mb of ram
<silidan> no there is no openvpn group
<csc`> silidan, what does running 'groups' list
<csc`> hmm perhaps im having a derp moment
<silidan> csc`: i am currently not at that machine, cant tell you yet..
<csc`> thats the wrong command anyway
<silidan> well if you wanna know to which groups the user belongs grousp username will do
<silidan> but i can assure you that user is part of netdev if that should be important
<csc`> just 'groups' does that.
<silidan> for the current logged in user that is...
<silidan> csc`: i also found a tutorial to do that the problem is openvpn doesnt accept the "iproutes" in its config file, and also manuall creating the tun dev doesnt accept the --type argument...
<csc`> really not all that familiar with *buntu internals
<silidan> csc`: thanks anyway
<csc`> perhaps iproutes should be readable by the users group?
<csc`> dunno, haven't messed with VPN at all either
<silidan> how can i check readability for the users group?
<silidan> is the openvpn package ins lubuntu 13.04 the same as in ubuntu 13.04 and is it build with --enable-ipconfig2 ?
<qwevic> hello. can you help me? i starterd and install lubuntu 12/04 on my pc and it is needed to boot with some option - when i reun form live cd i check marks on all option like boot with acpi=off etc . how do it again on instaled version?
<Raju> Hi this is raju from Middle east
<Raju> I just know that Lubuntu is supporting for the low configuration computers
<Raju> I just wanted to know that lubuntu has got any server vertion
<Raju> Kindly send me the details through my mail id rajuindia@hotmail.com / rajuindia@yahoo.com
<Raju> kindly provide me some msg about it
<Myrtti> it's called Ubuntu server.
<Raju> i am planning to convert most of our office computers to load Lubuntu
<Myrtti> there is no separate Lubuntu version for servers.
<Raju> Ok fine
<Myrtti> Servers are Ubuntu's without any graphical user interface.
<Raju> so i can Ubuntu as the server and Lubuntu as my client
<Raju> Is it possible to use windows server as a mil server and all the client computers as Lubuntu
<holstein> Raju: they are all ubuntu.. lubuntu is ubuntu with LXDE and certain configurations
<Raju> Is there any possible communication with ADS
<holstein> Raju: the server version is ubuntu *without* any desktop
<holstein> they all use the same source repos
<holstein> Raju: nothing about ubuntu/linux is preventing the integration of *anything* with it.. its all open and open for you to setup with any commercial products that allow this configuration
<Raju> If i am using Windows 2003 or 2008 as my maindomain server and all the desktop computers as Lubuntu
<Raju> my uservers are all in the windows servers. For them i am planning to provide desktop. so they have to first get login to the win server and try to get access with Lubuntu desktop
<Raju> is it possible or i need to write a code to communicate to windows server
<holstein> Raju: nothing about ubuntu or linux is preventing that communication.. fire it up live and see how it works
<Raju> ok thats great
<Raju> let me try frist with one computer and if it works well and i can go for other vertions
<Raju> Thank you very much my friends.
<Raju> For your support and information.
<holstein> turnkey linux provides live server versions of ubuntu server.. highly customized
<holstein> and, not officially supported by ubuntu,.. http://www.turnkeylinux.org/ ..but handy for testing
<holstein> other than that, try the official server channel, or mailing list
<Raju> so i can practise with this server
<chente> huwwo everyone
<trasher> abiword keeps flickering
<trasher> London?
<holstein> trasher: what would i do? elaborate about what "flickering" means.. try as a different user.. upgrade or downgrade and test abiword..
<trasher> holstein, i tried. flickering of the line when i am typing in abiword 2.8.6, in 2.9.2 on every new line the word processor goes upward to the beginning of the document
<trasher> upgraded , downgraded, googled and googled.
<trasher> upgraded the distro too. 13.04.
<holstein> trasher: i know what i would do.. i would use libreoffice, since that is what i use and prefer personally... and its arguably better supported
<holstein> trasher: same issue as a different user then?
<trasher> hmm
<trasher> i have openoffice and libreoffice too
<holstein> libreoffice is the modern "fork" of openoffice.. you can consider openoffice "EOL"
<trasher> i dont like libreoffice
<holstein> trasher: yeah? it seems *just* like openoffice to me.. accept more polished, and supported
<holstein> but, to each his own.. so, the same issues with abiword as a different user trasher ?
<trasher> it isi a copy
<trasher> yes, same issues with abiword
<holstein> trasher: its the modern fork.. its the *same* team.. its not a copy actually.. you can consider openoffice EOL, and libreoffice the continued version
<trasher> it is still supported
<holstein> trasher: start abiword from the terminal, and see if there is helpful error output
<trasher> yes
<trasher> i get errot
<holstein> trasher: you can consider openoffice EOL.. libreoffice is where the current version is.. you can take that on at anytime you like
<holstein> trasher: im not stating opinion.. this is fact..
<holstein> trasher: you dont have to like, or use. or like to use libreoffice... its just the latest version of openoffice
<trasher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645318/
<holstein> trasher: what grahpics card/driver ?
<trasher> intel
<trasher> hd integrated
<holstein> that shouldnt be the issue then..
<trasher> yea
<holstein> nothing about abiword would make me waste too much time "Fixing" it.. but i would try and report it upstream
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1591720
<trasher> ya
<trasher> seen that
<trasher> abiword is quite cool imo, it sjust that they really maintain it as much. what a shame
<holstein> trasher: its great.. and it seems dead
<holstein> unfortunately
<trasher> yes
<trasher> i like kate too. its better, but cant import images
<holstein> libre/open supports all of that well
<trasher> hm
<trasher> i tried MS Office 2007 Word, but the blinking cursor drove me nuts
<holstein> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100518101224AACpXsv
<holstein> ^^ not that i have peronally tried that "fix"
<trasher> thanks, but i use wine :D
<holstein> trasher: looks like that is an "in application" "fix"
<trasher> spent whole night trying to figure out a replacement for abiword, since it was not suitable for doing assigment documents
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> libreoffice is what we got. its well supported, and current
<trasher> i got that
<trasher> i just dont get the same feeling as with abiword, i guess will keep on goolging for solutions
<holstein> good luck
<holstein> as the abiword team, assuming there is still one
<holstein> ask*
<trasher> hope so, thanks
<holstein> fork it, and do what you want with it.. it'll get more and more broken as GTK progresses
<trasher> fork it how??
<holstein> trasher: its all open.. take the code and do what you want with it
<holstein> trasher-word
<trasher> i dont know programming
<holstein> fork it, and hire a team to maintain it
<holstein> i dont either... thats why i use libreoffice
<holstein> but, with FOSS, the answer is always "yes".. it just might be more hassle than its worth
<trasher> hm
<yo_mama> will there be a LXLE based on Lubuntu 13.04 ?
<wxl> yo_mama: that's a question for lxle
<wxl> yo_mama: irc://irc.ubuntu.com:8001/lxle?
<wxl> yo_mama: but chances are, no since lxle's deal is it's based on lts and 13.04 ain't lts
<trasher> how many months is lts support?
<wxl> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<yo_mama> wow ubuntu has it's own ircnetwork!
<holstein> lubuntu has not official LTS
<wxl> yo_mama: of course :)
<wxl> holstein is correct though that's changing soon
<yo_mama> I head no idea
<wxl> yo_mama: it *IS* canonical, after all
<trasher> wow
<yo_mama> wxl: irc.ubuntu.com leads to freenode :/
<wxl> yo_mama: and your point is? XD
<yo_mama> wxl: my point is that ubuntu does NOT have it's own ircnetwork
<wxl> yo_mama: or do they own freenode?
<holstein> yo_mama: freenode *is* connonicals supported AFAIK
<yo_mama> nope
<wxl> http://askubuntu.com/questions/123988/what-is-irc-ubuntu-com-used-for
<yo_mama> I like Freenode. It's feels very professional.
<yo_mama> EFnet is a disaster managed by crazy people
<Myrtti> thanks
<wxl> hahahah
<Myrtti> :-)
<wxl> efnet is nuts, i kind of like it
<wxl> oftc is nice and in between
<wxl> btw we should probably move to offtopic
<csc`> hyperair, well that was hardly painless...
<csc`> got some lovely new issues because of the raring packages stuffed onto the iso, and eventually it would seem I managed to get a bootable semi-working system out of it
<csc`> but now i've got a few 'critical' issues to fix
<csc`> the installation did not install any type of software source management tool, and it would seem the updater thinks xz-utils or such should be held, I'm not familiar with Debian enough to know where it holds blacklist configuration
<silidan> hi, id like to allow a guest account on my system where ppl can use openvpn to connect to vpn server, with their own vpnusername/vpnpasswords how would i do this? (currently it needs root rights to start openvpn, i dont want to give guest account root rights)
<silidan> my openvpn is configured so it works as intended when called with root rights (sudo), but i cant use  it without root rights atm...
<csc`> this is very annoying.
<csc`> nice. Didn't even ask to update to 13.04 but seemingly there anyway
<csc`> wonder how that came about happening...
#lubuntu 2013-05-09
<thor1> Guys are you going after mir for Qlubuntu ?
<Unit193> That's a bit far down the road, 14.04 at the earliest.
<thor1> Unit193 ok just curious:)
<Anonymer89> hallo
<Anonymer89> hello
<Anonymer89> ich habe ein problem mit mein lubuntu 13.04
<Anonymer89> beim start wird nicht der CPUS gestartet
<Anonymer89> I have a problem with my lubuntu 13.04
<Anonymer89> will not start when the service is started CPUS
<cefency> when I install libX11 using source installation, I am getted these informatin:
<cefency>  ./autogen.sh
<cefency> autoreconf: Entering directory `.'
<cefency> autoreconf: configure.ac: not using Gettext
<cefency> autoreconf: running: aclocal -I m4
<cefency> autoreconf: configure.ac: tracing
<cefency> autoreconf: configure.ac: not using Libtool
<cefency> but I don't understand
<GelH> >
<GelH> I have a problem since 13.04, the nvidia card freezes the system on launching seamonkey (also sometimes FF & Tbird)
<GelH> ping
<mikeconcepts> If anyone here has anything to do with the Pentium M survey, please count me as voting yes, the survey closed already.
<phillw> mikeconcepts: thanks for taking the interest, we are still discussing how best to assist people with Pentium M's.
<mikeconcepts> phillw, thanks, means something to me
<phillw> mikeconcepts: just so as you know you are not ignored, we have a draft for lubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE which feeds into https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE as always with lubuntu, we fight like siblings.
<phillw> We will have a resolution worked out. Which will be the offer of all the ways to sort the issue out.
<mikeconcepts> phillw, awesome, thanks again
<balloon1> how do i make a lubuntu bootstick
<holstein> balloon1: i use a lubuntu iso and unetbootin
<balloon1> awsum :>
<Slit> Hi! What would happened if I uninstall PCmanFM? I would like to use instead xfm. If I do that, how would I start xfm
<holstein> Slit: i would just use xfm. no need to remove anything in order to do that
<Slit> @holstein. I would like for my lubuntu to be even lighter
<holstein> Slit: lighter? or take up less hard drive space?
<holstein> Slit: the "lightness" will not be affected by removing pcmanfm.. and its *quite* small
<Slit> less hard and less cpu and ram...
<holstein> Slit: then, you can leave it in place
<Slit> how much hard pcman use
<holstein> otherwise, you can remove it just as you would remove anything else.. though, i would be cautious of dependencies and what else is "expecting" pcmanfm
<holstein> Slit: i would just open a package manager and check.. it will be *quite* small
<Slit> yes that was my question, maybe to much dependencies, meaning, no abiword ...
<holstein> Slit: i would just set it up to be removed, and read about what all is being removed with it... if that looks like its unacceptable, i would leave it in place, since the hard drive space its taking up is, as i said, quite small, and resources when its not in use are irrelevant
<Slit> maybe to risky, better to try in virtual machine
<holstein> balloon1: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows here is a guide for doing it from windows
<holstein> Slit: risky? its just a file manager.. just have good backups (as you should regardless, since whatever hardware you are using *will* fail) and no how to revert.. how to reinstall the filemanger and set the default filemanager
<holstein> if you are asking me "how would you use another filemanger?"... i would just use it, and not bother with removing anything.. its likely quite small the space you would reclain
<holstein> reclaim*
<Slit> @holstein: I am new to linux, so wouldn't be cool to see my self in command line mode :-)
<holstein> Slit: in synaptic, when i search "pcmanfm" the size is 1378 kB
<holstein> Slit: removing pcmanfm to "save space" on the hard drive is not constructive
<Slit> yes 1378 kb, but with dependencies?
<holstein> Slit: if you are new to linux, then just use the version of linux you have "as-is" for a while.. get used to the defaults
<holstein> Slit: lubuntu is one of the lighter distros, and switching from pcmanfm will *not* reclaim much for you
<holstein> Slit: lets say it gets you 20mb of hard drive space?
<holstein> Slit: whats that matter?
<holstein> thats nothing...
<Slit> true :-) better to lear a bit, but I will try in vm
<Slit> :-)
<holstein> Slit: i see "After this operation, 6,789 kB disk space will be freed." when i run "sudo apt-get autoremove pcmanfm"
<holstein> Slit: run it where you like.. but its *not* going to be a contructive way of re-distributing resources
<holstein> you will free up about 8mb of hard drive space... best case.. assuming you dont "break" anything in the process
<holstein> or, you can just install the other filemanger and use it, and you please
<Slit> :-) It's nothing :-) but whay is lubunut a bit big 500 MB, or so
<holstein> Slit: "big" is a matter of opinion
<holstein> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> Slit: i suggest installing from that ^^ which is around 30mb.. then, you can add just what you want and build your own ubuntu based install from scratch
<Slit> look at slitaz, very small and very fast, the fastes for me... Don't like this upgrade from internet... slow network for me
<holstein> Slit: at the end of doing these for myself, i usually find that i end up with something resembling lubuntu in size
<Slit> http://www.slitaz.org/en/
<holstein> Slit: i have used slitaz.. if i want slitaz, i use slitaz
<Slit> I would use Slitaz, but no drivers for my 3g modem and no support for my letters čć
<holstein> Slit: those drivers take up space.. *everything* is a compromise
<Slit> and it is not ubuntu based
<Slit> I don't like compromise :-)
<holstein> Slit: that support takes up space
<Slit> that's not good...
<holstein> Slit: all of this code is open.. you are free to build your own
<holstein> Slit: its actually quite good.. there are differnt things for different default purposes
<holstein> if you want to "hack" at slitaz, and add the things that are missing for you, im sure you can
<Slit> what you mena build for your own, I am no good in programming
<holstein> if you want to remove some things from lubuntu, you can, and are welcome to do so.. or make your own from minimal
<holstein> Slit: then, if you are "no good in programming"... you'll need to go with something set up for you.. if lubuntu is a good fit, try it out
<Slit> It is funny, I would like UI of lubuntu but speed of Slitaz or Bodhi linux
<holstein> Slit: you can run LXDE in bodhi or slitaz
<holstein> Slit: i would /join an appropriate slitaz of bodhi support avenue and ask about installing lxde
<Slit> In bodhi?
<holstein> in bodhi is should be "sudo apt-get install lxde"
<holstein> Slit: correct.. in bodhi linux, where you can install lxde, the ui from lubuntu
<Slit> I once instale lxde on ubuntu, but look is different in lubuntu, why. what I am missing
<holstein> Slit: you can configure lxde (or anything) as you want.. lubuntu has customized lxde for the distro... what are you missing? you are running ubuntu with lxde.. not lubuntu
<Slit> it is, your right for bodhi
<Slit> no, lubunut... i once instaled on ubuntu
<holstein> Slit: correct
<holstein> Slit: you installed ubuntu, and added lxde.. and it "looked different".. and that is why.. that ubuntu with lxde added.. not lubuntu.. lubuntu has a customized lxde setup
<Slit> I will try bodhi in lxde
<holstein> you can mimic (or straight up steal) the config from lubuntu if you like
<holstein> Slit: you will try lxde in bodhi
<Slit> yes, lubuntu is "nicer"
<balloon1> awsum++
<holstein> Slit: "nicer" is a matter of opinion
<Slit> that is why I ad " "
<holstein> Slit: its *all* open, and you are able to, and encouraged to grab what you like
<Slit> would do. Is it true that E17 is faster then lxde?
<holstein> Slit: no desktop environment is really "faster".. the hardware is what it is.. and cannont be made faster by a desktop environment.. but, some can be less resource intensive, and "seem" faster, or be more responsive
<holstein> Slit: lxde is, from what i find, better supported.. and i prefer it to E17... is E17 faster? seemed similar to LXDE to me
<Slit> for me e17 is responsive
<Unit193> Fluxbox. :D
<holstein> the speed is not why i would run LXDE vs E17... for me, its because i finde LXDE easier to deal with, and configure
<holstein> Slit: you can install E17 in ubuntu if you like
<Slit> i have old computer, celleron cpu, and you can tell a difference... yes obviously you can install it...
<holstein> Slit: i see not much difference in responsiveness on any of my hardware.. celerons and others.. but you can run what you like
<Slit> i realy see, maybe it is sometnihg different. Don' t know wha it is. Ubuntu is heavy comparing with xp
<Slit> on my comp
<holstein> Slit: try not comparing them
<Slit> why?
<holstein> Slit: its not the goal of ubuntu to be "lighter" on your hardware than xp
<holstein> it is what it is.. and the issue, assuming there is an issue, could be to do with hardware driver support
<Slit> I know it isn't
<holstein> plus, xp is quite old, and arguably more appropriate for older hardware than software created a few months ago
<holstein> can you find a linux distro to run comfortably on your hardware? likely.. can that be lubuntu? very likely
<Slit> yes it is old xp, but ubuntu has a "voice" of being good for old computers
<holstein> Slit: lubuntu does.. ubuntu makes no such claims.. also, lubuntu is dealing with the kernel, and other main ubuntu packages as they are
<Slit> I meant lubuntu
<holstein> i usually start with the graphics driver support. i usually just try live CD's til i find something that generally supports my hardware
<holstein> these days, hardware is so resonably priced, i dont waste too much time on p3's and celerons.. but, when i did, puppy linux was a go-to for testing as well as lubuntu... and other diagnostic live CD's
<Slit> Your right holstein.... I have to say good by for know, my family meber needs computer for half an houer.... I will come back on Bodhi... s
<Slit> :-)
<holstein> Slit: enjoy
<Slit> See you maybe in 30 min...
#lubuntu 2013-05-10
<crackerjackz> how do i undo lubuntu encryption? i can't boot from any live cds or anything and the bios doesn't detect my hardware or anything... it wont let me do anything with my computer at all until enter the password but then it immediately boots into lubuntu
<crackerjackz> what does lubuntu use for encryption?
<Unit193> What encryption?  Sounds like your talking about a system/BIOS password.
<crackerjackz> no i can get into my bios
<crackerjackz> i encrypted my hard drive
<crackerjackz> using lubuntu encryption
<crackerjackz> it gave me the option to encrypt my entire hard disk
<crackerjackz> brb
<hpuser4466> What USB WiFi device works with lubuntu 12.04 Out of the box??  Plug n Play.
<holstein> hpuser4466: i wouldnt personally trust that information.. chipsets can be switched without notice
<hpuser4466> Is there a recent device that's known to work?
<holstein> hpuser4466: sure.. but the chipset can change at *any* time.. so i, nor anyone else can guarantee you that except for the manufaturer
<holstein> hpuser4466: its getting much easier to use hardware like that. i would just go get one and save the reciept
<Unit193> In theory you can check on http://friendly.ubuntu.com
<holstein> yup.. and if its wrong, you get a full refund :)
<Unit193> Indeed, as long as you remember where you put the reciept. :P
<hpuser4466> yeah, i just bought a wifi dongle based on the information I got from ubuntu wifi website, and guess what?  It didn't work out of the box.  Although I came with drivers which have to be compiled from source code.
<holstein> i would just keep trying.. thats what i did looking for a firewire pciexpress card with a texas instruments chipset
<hpuser4466> Ok.. I'm looking for a device that's easy to use for beginners so it has to be plug n play and "just work" with no compiliing or installing drivers.
<holstein> hpuser4466: i would literally go to the store.. buy one.. try it.. return it.. try again.. if that process is to much hassle, take a live CD and ask them to open the device
<hpuser4466> I prefer to buy online because it's much cheaper, so it won't be possible to test before buying and returns or refunds could be a problem.
<hpuser4466> Surely, some device is known absoutely to work. Tried and tested.
<hpuser4466> Just a wifi usb dongle.
<holstein> i have literally waled into bestbuy and said "i will be returning this after i take it home and try it with linux, then i will buy it on amazon"
<hpuser4466> So i can send to a linux noob and say "here you go, plug this into your pc and connect wifi" Done.
<holstein> walked*
<holstein> hpuser4466: what you are asking for is a question that is to be answered by the creator of the hardware
<hpuser4466> Do lubuntu updates update the driver modules also?
<hpuser4466> If so i might have a chance of getting my D-Link wifi to work again.
<hpuser4466> Didn't work last time, but a lot has been updated since then.
<hpuser4466> thanks anway. I'll do more testing
<hpuser4466> I bought a usb WiFi with RT5370 chipset.   Is it possible to enable this device easily?
<holstein> lol
<holstein> hpuser4466: potentially
<hpuser4466> lsusb shows the device.
<holstein> hpuser4466: http://askubuntu.com/questions/163598/how-do-i-install-wireless-drivers-for-ralink-rt5370-offline looks like what i would try
<hpuser4466> Remember I said this is for a NOOB  I'm assuming has NO linux experience and NO internet connected (no wifi).
<hpuser4466> I suppose i could compile the driver and package it in some kind of installer.
<hpuser4466> As long as kernel updates don't mess  it up.
<holstein> hpuser4466: pin it.. dont do upgrades..
<holstein> you will need to compile the kernel modules for each new kernel AFAIK
<Unit193> Does it use DKMS?  That'd make it much easier.
<hpuser4466> i have the driver source.  I'll check
<hpuser4466> looks like it uses driver rt2870.ko
<hpuser4466> Says: supported kernels 2.4 and 2.6 series
<hpuser4466> Tested in Redhat 7.3 or later
<hpuser4466> Only 1 way to see if it works is to compile it.  What's the full build environment i should apt-get?
<Unit193> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.6ubuntu4 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<Unit193> It is for a different card, but may help if you want to setup dkms: http://carlivar.tumblr.com/post/10230485625/fixing-rt2870-usb-wireless-in-ubuntu-or-debian
<hpuser4466> and kernel headers ?
<Unit193> linux-headers-generic if you're using standard kernel.
<hpuser4466> i have 3.2.0-41-generic
<hpuser4466> Thanks for the dkms info. I'll keep that for later.  Firstly I'm compiling the native drivers.
<hpuser4466> I also have a windows .exe installer but can't extract the .exe archive.
<Unit193> (DKMS is just how you could handle kernel updates more easily.)
<hpuser4466> thanks the dkms looks to be what i need
<hpuser4466> I thought of another strategy though. To extract the windows drivers in XP and copy them across to linux for ndisgtk
<hpuser4466> I discovered i need more than the .inf file. It must rely on a batch of files included with the inf.  I would need to copy the associated files also.
<hpuser4466> OK.. I decided to use windows driver 1st.  Then compile linux source if ndisgtk fails.
<hpuser4466> My theory is to repackage the windows drivers int a linux installer for ndisgtk.
<Unit193> Right, anywho I'm out.
<hpuser4466> thanks
<hpuser4466> Another thing is that beginner noobs need user friendly installers.  Compiling from source isn't good enough.. Just thought i'd add that.
<hpuser4466> It MUST be user freindly
<hpuser4466> I sell Lubuntu PCs and require user friendly solutions.
<holstein> hpuser4466: the manufactures are welcome and encouraged to make it as simple as possible
<holstein> hpuser4466: sell them already configured
<hpuser4466> I do.
<holstein> already configure *is* user friendly
<hpuser4466> But i sold a pc without wifi and i need a user friendly wifi dongle that works.
<hpuser4466> Why do you think i'm hammering this topic?
<hpuser4466> Some of us are in business with customers to support.
<hpuser4466> now exuse me while I install the xp drivers..danke
<hpuser4466> You soon discover all the faults and problems when selling linux pcs.
<holstein> hpuser4466: i dont think its a problem or fault you are dealing with
<hpuser4466> it's a massive problem if the customer can't get wifi
<holstein> there are no drivers from the manufacturer that are "easy" to deal with apparently. thats not a fault
<hpuser4466> all i want is a SIMPLE wifi dongle that's plug n play
<holstein> hpuser4466: ask for one that supports the operating system yuo are using
<hpuser4466> I DID.  I got 2 responses:
<hpuser4466> I got a dongle with source code.
<holstein> hpuser4466: otherwise, its a process of trial and error
<hpuser4466> I got told "not sure sorry"
<hpuser4466> Yes. Looks like it.
<holstein> and, support is getting better accross the board, with newer hardware
<holstein> hpuser4466: i usually do this.. i plug it in. if it works, i put it in a "good" pile.. if not, i put it in a "bad" pile
<holstein> i check the bad pile occasionaly with different live CD's when im bored.. or i give them away to windows users
<holstein> i dont waste time with old hardware much anymore though
<hpuser4466> I refurbish laptops and sell them with Lubuntu.  That's why I need the solutions.
<hpuser4466> Mostly older Pentium M and Core2Duos
<holstein> hpuser4466: sell what you like.. but the support comes from the manufacturer ideally
<holstein> hpuser4466: when you move up to newer hardware it gets easier
<holstein> even the broadcom chips are open source firmware now
<holstein> the kernel cant carry around all the old drivers for long though
<hpuser4466>  Most internal WiFi chips work fine with Lubuntu,  but occasionally I get a problematic PC which needs USB WiFi.
<holstein> hpuser4466: the fact that its internal or USB is irrelevant
<hpuser4466> Well it's strange that internal seems to work most of the time
<holstein> hpuser4466: its the chipset, and the driver suppport.. could be located anywhere. pci slot, usb whatever
<hpuser4466> I could look at the kernel modles to see what wifi drivers are pre-installed and buy something compatible.
<hpuser4466> kernel modules folder
<holstein> sure. assuming the manufacturer will let you know what chipset it is
<holstein> and, if it is indeed that chipset
<hpuser4466> although not every driver is named the same as the chipset.
<holstein> hpuser4466: enjoy!..
<hpuser4466> thanks for putting up with my complaints :- )
<holstein> well, it helps that they have nothing to do with lubuntu ;)
<holstein> but, im sure you'll sort it all out.. cheers!
<hpuser4466> < Used linux for years & compiled kernels and many apps.
<hpuser4466> But my customers maybe noobs..that's why I need user friendly solutions..( ie no compiling )
<hpuser4466> now where does windows store it's wif drivers..hmmm
<hpuser4466> Does ndisgtk use dll files or only inf?
<hpuser4466> ah.     .sys and .inf apparently
<hpuser4466> Happy profit making :- )
<bambam1> What kind of hardware is Lubuntu most suitable for and what's the definition of "old" hardware now-a-days?
<Unit193> what do you have?
<bambam1> My specs: (CPU: Intel Pentium 4 630 Prescott 3.0GHz, RAM: 3.5 GB DDR2 @ 533 MHz, GPU: Nvidia GT 610, SATA II HDD)
<Unit193> That'd work fine.
<Unit193> Was a bit slow when I had it on 500MHz, and 512M ram.
<bambam1> Old laptop or something?
<Unit193> Desktop, actually.
<bambam1> Lubuntu looks amazing now-a-days
<bambam1> Quite an improvement over the previous releases
<bambam1> Such a clean UI
<Unit193> Yep, pretty nice.
 * pmatulis upgraded to 13.04 last night.  all good so far
<SonikkuAmerica> Kicking back and relaxing... waiting for the Lubuntu "customers" to trickle in... :)
<Marvin_> hi
<Marvin_> why are only the 12.4 alternates linked in the download-area?
<holstein> Marvin_: what are you looking for? a 13.04 alternate cd?
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ lists them.. if they are not on the main site, i would think it could be due to the fact that if someone wants/needs the alternate, they would know how to find it
<Marvin_> jea changing the url does work too
<J29> I've run into a problem. I purchased a HP 2000 laptop (it came with Windows 8) and downloaded lubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso I tried to install Lubuntu 13.04 to dual boot, but grub will not install. Now when I changed the boot order to boot from the dvd, it was BIOS and not UEFI but Lubuntu tries to install grub-efi-amd64 and not grub-pc. What should I do since this is the only 64-bit download of Lubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> J29: It probably had to do with the Windows 8 specification.
<Unit193> !uefi | I'd assume this page has nothing for when it isn't UEFI and supposed to be?
<ubottu> I'd assume this page has nothing for when it isn't UEFI and supposed to be?: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Unit193> EFI is a requirement of 8, so not sure how that happened.
<plotino> hi everybody
<plotino> i have some difficulties to configure grub on my lubuntu
<plotino> in particular, i would like to set a  default choice to my kernel generic
<plotino> but when grub has been installed, it created some special menu and sub menu
<plotino> hoe to change them?
#lubuntu 2013-05-11
<zacarias> Hi. What's the best way of using compositing in Lubuntu? I installed xcompmgr but it crashes as soon as it's launched.
<okabi> Hi, where do we go when we want to talk about how much we love Lubuntu?
<okabi> -_-
<sonofzeus> Hi there
<sonofzeus> I cant find skype on a live cd
<sonofzeus> I'm using synaptic package manager.
<sonofzeus> anyone help me pls
<hpuser4466> I installed an intel wireless drive from source code and i
<hpuser4466> it somehow messed up my graphics driver causng the resolution to be stuck on 1024x768
<hpuser4466> Is it possible to restore the drivers to default?
<hpuser4466> A grub boot command or something?
<hpuser4466> Looks like a reinstall job.
<Runemoro_> Sorry I lost connection
<Runemoro_> ...
<Runemoro_> Can anyone help me?
<sonofzeus> Hey there
<sonofzeus> Has anyone ever installed skype on a live cd of lubuntu?
<sonofzeus> coz I cant.
<sonofzeus> ....................
<sonofzeus> I will be waiting for a reply
<sonofzeus> here
<cellardoor> Has anyone else lost their bluetooth abilities upgrading to 13.04?
<Osmodivs> Hello. Installed Bodhi Linux 32 bits and it sucked, so I decided to go back to Lubuntu, I had 10.04 previously installed. This time I burned the 13.04 ISO, works good in other PCs, but NOW I cant boot to my CD'ROM, (USB is no option in BIOS) weird thing is, Bodhi lIVEcd can boot but not Lubuntu, I even burned the alternative version Just in case a DVD issue was the issue, and still, no boot, Whats wrong with this new Lubuntu_?
<Osmodivs> Hello?
<cerebrate> hello
<cerebrate> i too have had issue installing lubuntu
<Osmodivs> cerebrate, Do you know what could be wrong with Lubuntu, perhaps a new line in the GRUB or what_¿?
<cerebrate> i dont do much in depth computer work
<Osmodivs> Where are the experts¿?
<Osmodivs> coding?
<Osmodivs> fixing non bootable ISOs in old Athlon 4 CPUs?
 * cerebrate shrugs
<Osmodivs> Hello. Installed Bodhi Linux 32 bits and it sucked, so I decided to go back to Lubuntu, I had 10.04 previously installed. This time I burned the 13.04 ISO, works good in other PCs, but NOW I cant boot to my CD'ROM, (USB is no option in BIOS) weird thing is, Bodhi lIVEcd can boot but not Lubuntu, I even burned the alternative version Just in case a DVD issue was the issue, and still, no boot, Whats wrong with this new Lubuntu_?
<Osmodivs> Hello. Installed Bodhi Linux 32 bits and it sucked, so I decided to go back to Lubuntu, I had 10.04 previously installed. This time I burned the 13.04 ISO, works good in other PCs, but NOW I cant boot to my CD'ROM, (USB is no option in BIOS) weird thing is, Bodhi lIVEcd can boot but not Lubuntu, I even burned the alternative version Just in case a DVD issue was the issue, and still, no boot, Whats wrong with this new Lubuntu_?
<Osmodivs> Perhaps a new line in the code?
<Myrtti> "have you done md5sum check on the iso?"
<subman> I'm having a real problem with Lubuntu 13.04 here.  It is with the 'Start Button'.  Normally when pressed it brings up a list of categories to choose.  Sometimes it does, other times it just brings up 'Run' and 'Logout' as the only two options.  When it does start up, sometime it takes a good 15-20 seconds after selecting say 'Internet' for it to display any programs that are listed there.  Any ideas?
<holstein> subman: i dont use it
<holstein> subman: i use kupfer
<holstein> subman: not sure why it is taking so long, or pulling up the "wrong" thing
<holstein> subman: is anything else "slow" ?
<subman> holstein, nope, everything else seems normal
<subman> holstein, I believe that it also crashes a ton.  Is it called 'menu-cache' or something similar?
<holstein> subman: crashing is not "normal" then
<subman> No, the whole system does not crash.
<holstein> subman: you "believe" what crashes a ton?
<subman> I keep getting 'a program has crashed' notification
<holstein> subman: what program?
<holstein> subman: are you up to date with upgrades?
<subman> I will take a note of it later.  I am always up to date.
<subman> There are several programs that crash now that I think about it.  I always submit the error reports
<holstein> subman: i would say, these are all sypmtoms of whatever errors you are seeing
<subman> My programs seem to be running fine.  That is a good thing.  It just seems like a bunch of background, system level stuff is having a rough time of it.
<holstein> subman: the menu is a program..
<holstein> assume nothing
<holstein> what would i do? load up as another user and test.. then, if the issue is "Fixed".. the issue is in my current user config.. try from a live CD, and see that its not either the OS config, or the current versions of the software on the installed OS
<holstein> check logs.. make a note of what packages are "crashing"...
<holstein> submitting those bug reports are key, and very helpful for them to be fixed upstream.. but if you want to get it "Fixed" on your installation now or soon, you'll have to be more proactive
<subman> I'm just checking my logs now.
<holstein> and how about from another user?
<holstein> that should take a few minutes to create a new user and log in as that user and test for a minute
<subman> holstein, this is what I am finding in my log:
<subman> keith kernel: [ 4704.924592] lxpanel[3095]: segfault at 200000149 ip 00007f2bf6208e05 sp 00007fffac0e75d0 error 4 in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2400.17[7f2bf5fb1000+42d000]
<holstein> subman: what would i do? try older kernels.. try other kernels from live CDs
<zubunt> hi everybody
<zubunt> i would like to access my lubuntu desktop via vnc in a lan
<zubunt> what server do I have to install on my lubuntu box?
<zubunt> or is there
<zubunt> by chance one already installed?
<zubunt> hint or tip anybody?
<subman> How do i change my sound settings in Lubuntu?  As an example, how to turn on/off inputs/outputs?
#lubuntu 2013-05-12
<Runemoro> Hi, when I do X -configure, it tells me "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices."
<Runemoro> How do I fix this?
<Unit193> !crosspost | Runemoro
<ubottu> Runemoro: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Runemoro> Ok
<hsn> lubuntu - best distro for my netbook
<TheLordOfTime> hsn:  yeah netbooks are like that
<TheLordOfTime> hsn:  i use lubuntu on my netbook too
<holstein> lxde is a nice choice for low resources
<Unit193> Heh, just don't try the Netbook interface. ;)
<holstein> lol.. yeah its prettty bad
<hsn> i would like to have ARM version running on this http://www.google.com/intl/cs/chrome/devices/samsung-chromebook.html#overview
<hsn> they are $200 USD with SSD
<hsn> 8 hours batery life
<holstein> i get 6 or so with my eeepc, and i dont have to deal with ARM
<holstein> and it was cheaper.. dual core
<Unit193> There is an ARM image for Lubuntu, but I'm not exactly sure if it's the right ARM type.
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193:  urgh don't remind me.
<hsn> holstein: what model you have
<holstein> hsn: several
<hsn> they are cheaper then $200?
<holstein> hsn: yes..
<holstein> hsn: used, that is
<holstein> well, i have an old eee900 that i paid $400 for.. but that was back before we were calling them "netbooks"
<holstein> the dual core i use i got for under $200.. and i have several that i got for between $100 and free
<hsn> if you get used one, how much cost new battery
<holstein> hsn: i havent needed to do that yet... but i see them for around $20 to $40.. but we should go OT
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holstein> hsn: thats more for me than you.. im the one being OT actually :)
<capinjack> after an instal of deft7.2 I'm getting an out of range signal on the monitor. I'vr tried following instructions to update the nvidia drivers without luck and would appreciate help
<Unit193> Deft?  Can you switch to a TTY at that point?
<capinjack> deft distro, tty is terminal?
<capinjack> I have a cmd line from the Live CD
<Unit193> I think you're in the wrong channel, this is for Lubuntu.
<capinjack> I came here because Lubuntu is on the install screen
<Unit193> Hrm, looks like they used the same screen, may try http://www.deftlinux.net/forum/ ?  TTY is what you get with CTRL+ALT+F1
<hsn> whats deft
<sdafsdfa> i want to permanently adjust brightness
<sdafsdfa> 13.04 resets itself after each pc restart
<sdafsdfa> its absolute shit
<sdafsdfa> 12.10 never did that
<zleap> hello
<zleap> the lubuntu manual idea looks good
<zleap> hi len
<UItimaKR> Hi I just installed lubuntu for the first time and am brand new to linux could anybody help me with setting up an internet connection?
<UItimaKR> Is anybody online?
<zleap> hello
<phillw> hi zleap pop on to #lubuntu-offtopic :)
<DrDuck> Hi guys. Just installed lubuntu on my laptop and having issues with getting its wifi to pick up an internet connection. Is there a driver I need to download perhaps?
<DrDuck> And how could I properly diagnose this issue in order to ask a more specific question? :P
<Unit193> DrDuck: lspci  or  lsusb  and find the device.
<DrDuck> Unit193: Here is my output from lspci http://pastebin.com/BbiL1bH5
<Unit193> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Unit193> DrDuck: I'd go with broadcom-sta-dkms myself.
<DrDuck> Unit193: I will try. So that means I should install what I need from these intructions, eh? http://wiki.debian.org/wl
<Unit193> DrDuck: As you can see with from the output, you have a BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n device.
<Unit193> Should already have the repo, so don't add that.  Just pull in the dkms package, and headers if you don't have them.
<DrDuck> x_x
<DrDuck> How would I go about pulling in the dkms package? :D
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-dkms
<DrDuck> Shit.
<Unit193> linux-headers-generic grab that too.
<DrDuck> 11: Resource temporarily unavailable
<plotino> hello
<plotino> lubuntu as defualt is using pulseaudio for audio?
<Unit193> You got a LAN connection?  You can also use some sort of offline method.
<Unit193> plotino: Nope.
<DrDuck> Yes I have a LAN connection at the moment.
<DrDuck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/how-do-i-fix-a-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock-problem
<DrDuck> Gonna try: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<DrDuck> and sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Unit193> Make sure you don't have synaptic, USC, or LSC open.
<DrDuck> Ahh that was it. :P
<plotino> so there is only alsa installed or defualt lubutnu installation?
<Unit193> You can install pulseaudio if you want.
<DrDuck> Unit193: Ok, now that I've done sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-dkms and sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic, what would be an ideal next step?
<Unit193> DrDuck: Did you see anything indicating that dkms was triggered and built the module?
<Unit193> If they aren't loaded, modprobe them.
<DrDuck> Unit193: http://pastebin.com/4v13gzAK
<Unit193> DrDuck: Fun times all around. >_<
<DrDuck> Oh yes.
<DrDuck> What does this mean, Unit193?
<Unit193> Means won't compile with DKMS, may want to try the other method.
<DrDuck> Unit193: So bcmwl-kernel-source?
<DrDuck> From https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx it says that's the other method from broadcom-sta.
<Unit193> Sounds like a shot, but dkms is normally the better way to go as it rebuilds with new kernel versions.
<DrDuck> :<
<DrDuck> Maybe it didn't compile it because I only have Python 2.7 installed on this system?
<DrDuck> Perhaps it's using Python 3.2 or something?
<Unit193> Pretty sure it's a package bug.
<Unit193> (May want to report the bug.)
<DrDuck> Unit193: Under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers, the STA drivers can be activated for use. 
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/broadcom-sta/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<DrDuck> where is this with lubuntu?
<DrDuck> Where*
<Unit193> DrDuck: Do that.
<Unit193> (It's in Software Sources now.)
<DrDuck> I don't have that. :<
<DrDuck> System Tools > Software Updater, Synaptic Package Manager, or System Profiler and Benchmark
<DrDuck> Preferences > Screensaver or Software & Updates
<DrDuck> Ahh I see.
<DrDuck> It was under Software & Updates
<DrDuck> In the Additional Drivers tab.
<DrDuck> Thanks, Unit193!
<Unit193> Sure.
#lubuntu 2014-05-05
<Doranwen> ok, I think I understand my problem better--the computer's got issues with the video card
<Doranwen> majorly
<Doranwen> it ran fine under XP, but that's been wiped now since they didn't want to use the 'net with it
<Doranwen> on installing, it gives me an error:  "Unidentified video mode: 314" and tells me to choose something
<Doranwen> all of the options are smaller than the display can actually handle
<Doranwen> either 640x480 or 800x600, this laptop can handle 1024x768 at least
<Doranwen> when I chose one, it sized it not to the full screen, but to a *portion* of the screen, leaving weird colored dead space to the right and bottom
<Doranwen> does anyone know enough to help me figure out how to get this to work?  I've installed Linux before (I run Linux Mint myself), but troubleshooting video card issues is not something I know much about
<holstein> Doranwen: well, "the latop can handle" is not really relevant
<holstein> Doranwen: its more about, what the hardware can support in linux
<holstein> !nomodeset | Doranwen
<ubottu> Doranwen: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Doranwen> it doesn't boot into black or anything
<holstein> Doranwen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<Doranwen> it just doesn't use the full screen
<Doranwen> like there's a big strip to the right and the bottom (about 2/5 of it) that are weird colors, and the display is confined to a rectangle in the upper left, about 3/5 of the whole thing
<holstein> Doranwen: sure.. and, ideally, your manufacturer would supply you support for linux, as they did for XP.. but, since that doesnt happen, you have to do it
<holstein> Doranwen: think of it this way.. a company paid a team of developers to make sure XP ran on your hardware.. now, you are taking on that burden with linux
<holstein> Doranwen: have you tried nomodeset? or the vesa driver with the xorg.conf i linked?
<Doranwen> right
<holstein> if not, try those options and go from there..
<Doranwen> lol, not yet, I'm just getting to the nomodeset option
<holstein> Doranwen: i'll use a few live CD's.. knoppix.. and also puppy linux has a nice wizard at boot.. ill copy the xorg.conf files from there and edit them a bit if needed and use them with ubuntu or whatever
<Doranwen> I've got the vesa driver link up
<Doranwen> I can always copy/paste via USB once it's install, yes/no?
<Doranwen> *installed
<Doranwen> in terms of the xorg.conf
<holstein> Doranwen: correct
<Doranwen> it'd be a bit of a pain to type it all from looking *g*
<holstein> Doranwen: dont worry about the resolution and all that. just try it as is and see how the vesa driver is
<Doranwen> but yeah, it's trying the install with the nomodeset
 * Doranwen nods
<holstein> Doranwen: is this an older nvidia card?
<Doranwen> not sure, it's a Dell Inspiron 1100
<Doranwen> this is what I found:  http://www.notebookreview.com/notebookreview/dell-inspiron-1100-review/
<Doranwen> they've got a larger hdd than that
<Doranwen> but the RAM's the same
<Doranwen> I can't even see the video card listed there
<holstein> Doranwen: dell will choose hardware. that hardware has chipsets.. so, even if you found someone else with that *exact* same model #, it may not have the same chipsets
 * Doranwen nods
<holstein> all dell has to do is what they promised.. which is provide windows drivers for all the hardware
<holstein> lspci in a terminal can tell you what specific chipsets you have
<Doranwen> I'll do that as soon as I can get to a terminal
<holstein> Doranwen: intel hardware typically supports linux well
 * Doranwen nods
<Doranwen> I'm running Intel on this box
<Doranwen> lol, bad wording
<Doranwen> but you know what I mean
 * Doranwen waits for base system to install
<Doranwen> I've got this half-knowledge--I can google a good number of issues and solve them, but throw me a video driver issue and I'm lost
<Doranwen> thanks for your patience :)
<holstein> Doranwen: i hear you.. it can be challenging
<holstein> just knowing that the xp support is really irrelevant.. and that there is always the vesa driver.. and how to see what chipsets you have can help
<holstein> Doranwen: xp support is good for determining if the hardware is funcitoning properly
<Doranwen> if this is reliable, it gives some info:  https://www.dell.com/downloads/emea/products/inspn/inspn_1100_uk.pdf
<Doranwen> yeah, they said it worked--just slow
<Doranwen> which I believe
<Doranwen> given the specs, lol
<holstein> Doranwen: you have it maxed out to 512 ram?
<holstein> with those specs, i would probably stick with something like puppy linux.. though, if you can get lubuntu installed, there really is not many lighter full-featured distros
<holstein> or, i would just not run x on it.. have a headless server kind of thing.. a test machine
<holstein> these are nice and easy for that.. http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<Doranwen> no, it's still 256
<Doranwen> I'll recommend they max it out
<Doranwen> but I'd have to order the memory first
<Doranwen> and just looked at it today
<Doranwen> they'll need graphics
<Doranwen> this is an older woman who knows nothing about computers
<Doranwen> she just checks her e-mail and logs into her bank
<Doranwen> that's about it
<holstein> they?
<Doranwen> doesn't even watch videos
<Doranwen> couple
<holstein> id recommend "they" replace it
<Doranwen> this is her laptop
<Doranwen> lol
<Doranwen> I recommend that too, but we'll see
<holstein> these days hardware is so cheap/free
<Doranwen> I told them to at least upgrade *his*
<Doranwen> his is better than hers
<Doranwen> she could use hers then
<Doranwen> blech
<holstein> i got 2 netbooks recently for $20 (total)
<Doranwen> too many pronouns
<holstein> 4 times the specs of that machine, and out of the box linux support
<holstein> Doranwen: have you tried puppy linux?
<holstein> Doranwen: puppy will be "tolerable" on there
<holstein> down right responsive..
<Doranwen> I've heard of it
<Doranwen> tried it some years ago on a really old laptop
<holstein> that *is* a really old laptop ;)
<Doranwen> that ultimately did fine upgrading to 256 mb with xubuntu
<Doranwen> lol
<Doranwen> this is
<Doranwen> I should try it
<holstein> 256 is quite low for newer OS's
<holstein> i mean, like i said, not much lighter than lubuntu.. with package management and all that that is easy
<Doranwen> this was probably 6-7 years ago
<holstein> the ubuntu base.. and all that
 * Doranwen nods
<holstein> but, puppy is for that specific case
<holstein> and damn small linux
<Doranwen> if the graphics can be sorted out to make 'em work, I'd prefer to stick to an ubuntu base, because I'm used to *buntu derivatives
<Doranwen> yeah, I tried that one back then too
<Doranwen> but not recently
<holstein> there is also bodhi linux
<holstein> based on an older ubuntu base.. might be "better" on there
<ianorlin> it will run but barely
<holstein> you can try anything 12.04 based, and the backend is still supported (basically)
<ianorlin> like lxle is based on 12.04 and based on lubuntu
<holstein> id say, if its for a tinkerer, its find.. but, if you are giving this to a casual xp user, they are going to hit an issue, and give up
<holstein> yeah, lxle is a little lighter as well.. and an ubuntu base..
<ianorlin> if graphics driver was dropped
<holstein> well, gaming is out on that hardware.. so the vesa driver would be fine
<Doranwen> all she needs is a browser to get to her e-mail, and a basic word-type program to type the occasional document
<ianorlin> running a browser will be hard with 256
<Doranwen> so I don't really care *what* I put on there as long as it uses the whole screen, lol
 * Doranwen nods
<ianorlin> maybe one tab max
<holstein> sure, but thats just one issue
<Doranwen> she's been doing it with 256 mb, so I don't think she cares
<holstein> she will though, when it doesnt function properly, or as expected
<holstein> its not going to a tinkerer
<Doranwen> xp surely must use more resources than some of those oses
<holstein> Doranwen: sure.. but its well supported by xp
<Doranwen> lol this is true
<holstein> driver support can make stability
<Doranwen> but they're not willing to live with XP
<Doranwen> because it's not supported anymore
<Doranwen> and everyone's freaking out about that
<holstein> sure.. but, thats what is promised for that hardware
<Doranwen> worse comes to worse, she has to quit using it
<Doranwen> and get a new laptop
<Doranwen> but I'd like to at least attempt this first
<holstein> theres no doubt you can tinker around and make linux work there
<holstein> but, can she?
<holstein> and, why would she? when you can literally dig better hardware from the trash
<holstein> Doranwen: you can take that machine to bestbuy, and they give you $100 for it, in the US
<holstein> towards the purchase of a new machine...
<Doranwen> seriously?
<holstein> that might be better for the non-tinkerer
 * Doranwen hadn't heard of that one
<holstein> i mean, again.. no doubt you *can* make that machine work..
<ianorlin> I have seen better hardware for sale for 40 on craigslist
<holstein> i bought 2 netbooks for $10 a pop
<holstein> did nothing but install lubuntu and xubuntu on them.. they work great
<Doranwen> I can find cheap desktops there, but not laptops
<Doranwen> well, $50 is cheap
<Doranwen> so that's not too bad
<Doranwen> but anyway, I'll see what I can do with what they have, and try to talk them into getting something better
<Doranwen> the husband's laptop is better specs overall, they'd probably do great to get him something new, and transform his into something for the wife
<Doranwen> and jettison this old thing
<ianorlin> At least it isn't something like my grandparets got that probably couldn't get lubuntu on because not enoguh hard drive space with 2 gigabyte hard drive and had no ethernet port so couldn't connect to internet
<Doranwen> wow
<ianorlin> my dad was adamant in not giving them linux but going from windows 98 to 7 is still quite a jump
<Doranwen> wow yeah
<Doranwen> we upgraded in increments
 * Doranwen still remembers Windows 3.11
<Doranwen> ok, install done, rebooting
<Doranwen> lol, this time it's at least centered in the middle of the screen--but still only 640x480
<Doranwen> next step has to do with that xorg.conf?
<Doranwen> holstein: I tried copying the xorg.conf, it blackscreened on reboot--any suggestions on what I should try tweaking?
<Doranwen> I've got a commandline now, and I'm fairly comfortable with vi so don't mind tweaking that way
<Doranwen> I did convince them, btw, to get a new laptop and let the wife use the husband's old one
<Doranwen> this one I'd still like to get working, bare basics, and give it to some elementary kid to type reports on
<ianorlin> I ended up getting my grandparents an all in one
<Doranwen> it'd cost $20 just to get the memory upgraded, so if the kid wants that, I'd be happy to order it, upgrade, and presto! they've got a *really* basic laptop
<Doranwen> but it still bugs me that I can't get the graphics to work right on this
<Doranwen> I tested both Puppy Linux and DSL, too
<Doranwen> Puppy Linux was WEIRD graphically
<Doranwen> it loaded all right
<Doranwen> but letters were missing all over the place
<Doranwen> like the welcome message was missing the L's and such
<Doranwen> very odd
<Doranwen> DSL complained about the same video mode, but the boot options are dizzying, no idea which to try
<Doranwen> so it's still sitting on that
<Doranwen> and I'm moving onto other things, but if someone has any ideas, call my name and I'll poke my head back in :)
<holstein> Doranwen: are you sure its not broken hardware?
<Doranwen> it ran XP fine, and you said that showed the hardware wasn't busted
<holstein> Doranwen: when setting up puppy, you chose the vesa driver? as a test?
<holstein> also, you can look, by runing lspci, and let us know what hardware you have
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Doranwen> oh, I didn't install puppy, just booted off the hdd
<Doranwen> *cd
<Doranwen> I mean
<Doranwen> whatever the default
<Doranwen> just to see how it handled
<Doranwen> it didn't present me with any options
<holstein> Doranwen: sure.. *dont* install.. just try the vesa driver specifically
<Doranwen> I can't remember right now, the DSL disc is in the drive now
<holstein> Doranwen: it will present you with the option for the vesa driver
<holstein> thats the fail safe driver..
<Doranwen> ok, right now I'm confused--you want to try tweaking the xorg.conf that you linked me to before? or try booting puppy instead of that?
<holstein> Doranwen: puppy allows you to set up a fail safe environment
<holstein> Doranwen: there are 2 things i would like for you to do
<holstein> Doranwen: pastebin the output of lspci, and share what hardware is in the unit
<holstein> then, try and get the vesa driver to work
 * Doranwen blinks at laptop
<Doranwen> DSL actually is using the full screen
 * ianorlin sometimes wishes pastebinit was installed by defualt
<Doranwen> by default
<Doranwen> I'd had it booting, just told it to continue when it said undefined video mode
<holstein> Doranwen: sure.. so, you can now look and see if there is an xorg.conf in place.. see what driver is being used.. make a note of the kernel version and graphics modules
<holstein> Doranwen: thats just a message
<holstein> Doranwen: "undefined video mode"
<Doranwen> I'll see if I can't get on here via IRC there
 * Doranwen nods
<holstein> http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=19897
<holstein> for example ^
<holstein> Optionally, add vga=788 or vga=ask to the kernel boot line.
<Doranwen> it defaults to booting with vga=788
<Doranwen> Lubuntu did
<holstein> Doranwen: i force it
<Doranwen> I spotted that in the parameters
<Doranwen> ah
<holstein> Doranwen: i dont wait or trust defaults.. not on this level
<Doranwen> oh right
<Doranwen> 788 is 800x600
<Doranwen> I actually forced it to 791
<Doranwen> the 1024x768
<Doranwen> that's what I did
<ianorlin> where do you find what these numbers mean?
<Doranwen> DSL has a mode option
<Doranwen> F3 when you load it
<Doranwen> and it gives a whole table
<holstein> yup
<Doranwen> color depth one way, resolution the other
<holstein> you just have to configure it as you want.. and test
<Doranwen> I picked 16 bit with 1024x768
<Doranwen> it goes up to 24 bit, I wasn't sure if I should try that
<holstein> *then* you move on to the other issues.. .hopefully not taking 5 hours a piece
<Doranwen> lol yeah
<Doranwen> bah, I can't copy from the terminal there
<Doranwen> I'd paste into pastebin, but there's no way to copy
<Doranwen> that I can find, at least
<Doranwen> is there a command I don't know about?  both Ctrl+C and Ctrl+Shift+C just create a new line with a prompt, there's no right-click ability
<ianorlin> Doranwen if you could install clipit then I think you could pipe output to that and then print it with clipit -p
<Doranwen> the dsl user is me but I'm really not liking the IRC client on there--I can't tell what channel I'm in, even
<Doranwen> no list of users, no clear anything
<holstein> Doranwen: does she care about the IRC?
<holstein> make sure you aim for the target audience..
<Doranwen> no--I'm trying to work with it to get you the output of the hardware
<Doranwen> and I can't
<Doranwen> it's impossible to use
<Doranwen> I think the colors are out of whack
<Doranwen> very likely
<Doranwen> probably using the wrong set
<Doranwen> the one option I can think of is to boot back into Lubuntu, get to the command prompt, delete the xorg.conf I tested, and reboot into Lubuntu, *then* try to figure out how to pastebin from there and I can type the pastebin link over here, IRC or no
<holstein> you can do that from the live CD
<Doranwen> that might take a few min
<holstein> you dont need to boot into anything to remove the xorg.conf
<Doranwen> oh, true, right
<Doranwen> I was going to do that before I tried fiddling with IRC
<Doranwen> and forgot
<Doranwen> this is frying my brain
<holstein> but, you can try adding those kernel mode lines, and address the message at boot
<Doranwen> I get easily confused about what I'm trying to do if I'm switching tasks every little bit with an unfamiliar problem
<holstein> Doranwen: its challenging.. thats why i try and equate it to a team of proffessionals that dell paid for XP support
<ianorlin> um there is weechat for command line irc if you have network and tty working on lubuntu
<holstein> Doranwen: but, they are allowed to call the manufacturer and get information and/or drivers
<Doranwen> I can't find the hard drive in this live cd
<Doranwen> command prompt sends me in circles
<holstein> Doranwen: might not be mounted
<Doranwen> trying various commands got me to mtab
<Doranwen> which doesn't seem to list the hdd anywhere
<Doranwen> at least, not that I recognize it
<Doranwen> I am so lost with this
<Doranwen> might be best going back to Lubuntu
<Doranwen> I know I can find it there
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i gotta crash.. goog luck, and keep us posted.
<D-Grayman> hello?
<WildSoft> Hello there =) I was hoping someone here could help me with a problem I'm having with "mtPaint graphic editor". When I try to crop a larger picture I get an allocation error. English isn't the native language used in the program so I'll try and translate the error: http://pastebin.com/GKYTiJFq
<JohnDoe_71Rus> WildSoft: try pinta
<WildSoft> Is that another package?
<WildSoft> Lazy me, was quick to find out
<WildSoft> Is it easy to use? I'm not the one going to use the computer but easily cropping pictures was high on their list. Tried all sorts of other programs like Gimp, but nothing was as easy to figure out as mtPaint. Just mark and press "Del". But I'll try Pinta and see. Thanks
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pinta-project.com present in the repository
<WildSoft> The second problem I'm having is accessing the windows partitions. The machine is dualbooted with Windows 8 and even though I shut down Windows properly I can't access the Windows partition or the second NTFS drive (another physical drive).
<JohnDoe_71Rus> it is simple in pinta. select then Image - Cut selected (or some like this )
<WildSoft> thank you JohnDoe_71Rus =) I'll try it
<pucas> hi
<pucas> I want to autorun some xrandr commands for all my users whenever LXDE is started.
<pucas> tried adding them to the /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart file but that didn't work.
<pucas> specifically, I have two monitors and I need the xrandr to make them do useful things.
<leszek> create a script and a .desktop that you can add to /etc/xdg/autostart
<pucas> so I have to use .desktop files?
<pucas> I thought it was enough to add my commands to the autostart file.
<leszek> I would recommend it
<pucas> fair enough. I just don't understand why adding the commands directly to the file didn't work.
<leszek> as the autostart file might be updated with an package update
<leszek> pucas: I am not sure if this is still used in 14.04 as there were lots of changes in lxsession (and I did not keep track of it)
<pucas> hm yes. I am using 14.
<leszek> and the .desktop stuff always works on any freedesktop.org complaint desktop
<leszek> *compliant
<pucas> ok, that sounds good. I will try that. thanks.
<comics_idees> pucas I suggest you to use disper and disper-indicator it works for me
<comics_idees> disper is like arandr
<comics_idees> but i think in lubuntu disper is better
<pucas> thanks for the tip, comics_idees.
<pucas> I'm also experiencing some intermittent freezing problems. what is a good way to troubleshoot?
<pucas> would dmesg be a place to look?
<comics_idees> I also have freezing sometimes
<comics_idees> I dont know how to fix it
<comics_idees> I think that we must find a way to kill processes that freeze
<comics_idees> system
<pucas> it just happened. I think the problem may be the keyboard and mouse isn't found for some reason.
<comics_idees> maybe it is the processes that do not work properly
<comics_idees> and freeze system
<comics_idees> I wish there was an app that kills automatically any process to freeze system so the system never freezes
<comics_idees> but nobody creates this app
<TheSchaf> but the freezing process will freeze the app too
<comics_idees> yes but somehow the system should prevent this process to run
<comics_idees> should stop it
<asd> why can't i open run dialog when i type alt+F2? I just upgraded to 14.04.
<comics_idees> is it a way to add vnc server to lubuntu and vnc client to a windows pc and connect the 2 computers?
<comics_idees> hi I have an issue with sound in lubuntu
<comics_idees> I have an external sound system and I use the sound out jack to connect it tou laptop
<comics_idees> to
<comics_idees> not tou
<comics_idees> but with lubuntu the sound volume is too low
<comics_idees> from jack to external system
<comics_idees> I open the volume to large level and the sound is still very low volume
<comics_idees> I increase the volume but it is still very low
<comics_idees> should I download a program or a driver
<comics_idees> to have better sound?
<comics_idees> the sound is ok if I listen from laptop speakers
<comics_idees> but it is very low if I connect laptop to external sound system
<comics_idees> in fact the external system has increased volume but the laptop input has very low volume
<comics_idees> I tried audacious
<comics_idees> should I install another software
<comics_idees> for better sound?
<ianorlindesktop> in alsamixer did you turn down volume input?
<ianorlindesktop> is that at max?
<comics_idees> should I install alsamixer?
<Mr_Comet> you need some kind of mixer to tweak.
<ianorlindesktop> it is by default in lubuntu
<comics_idees> in audacious has some choices alsa, or pulseaudio or other choices. What should I choose
<comics_idees> ?
<comics_idees> I must check alsa mixer then
<Mr_Comet> comics_idees-  goto menu>accessories >LXTerminal
<Mr_Comet> comics_idees-  then type alsamixer and enter>
<comics_idees> ok
<Mr_Comet> press <esc> when done/exit
<Mr_Comet> im leaving.
<Mr_Comet> good luck comics_idees
<Mr_Comet> bye
<comics_idees> thanks
<Mr_Comet> comics_idees-  thx ianorlindesktop ;)
<Mr_Comet> o/
<comics_idees> what settings should I put to alsamixer?
<ianorlindesktop> press f4 to get to capture
<comics_idees> which software should I use for mp3 playing?
<ianorlindesktop> mp3 codecs aren't installed by default but you can get them with the lubuntu-restricted-extras package
<ianorlindesktop> there are silly legal reasons for no mp3 unfortanetly
<comics_idees> I see
<comics_idees> should I install lame?
<ianorlindesktop> isn't that for encoding which I don't know much about
<comics_idees> lame is needed in audacity to handle mp3 files
<ianorlindesktop> apt-get synaptic or software center usually handles dependencies but not sure of details
<comics_idees> do I need something like a driver?
<ianorlindesktop> it is generally all included in the kernel
<comics_idees> I found alsamixer but I do not know which bar to increase
<ianorlindesktop> what are you trying to do again?
<wxl> alsamixer should at least show master up and either headphone or speaker depending on which you're using, comics_idees
<ianorlindesktop> I think he was talking about input sound
<wxl> he did say something about mp3 playing
<comics_idees> I want to use outpout jack
<comics_idees> and connect to an external aux
<comics_idees> system
<wxl> you want to use jack as your sound server you mean?
<comics_idees> no I use it as jack
<comics_idees> I connect the cables
<wxl> and you plug it in the mic output?
<comics_idees> no
<comics_idees> in the other output
<wxl> what other output?
<comics_idees> I plug the cables to headphones output
<wxl> headphones are output
<wxl> so again, are you trying to do output or input?
<comics_idees> and I then plug the other end of cables to the aux system
<comics_idees> so I try to use output
<comics_idees> not input
<wxl> right, so make sure the headphones output is up
<wxl> (in alsamixer)
<Cometz|Away> .
<wxl> adjust your external device as needed
<comics_idees> yes that is what I try to findout the headphone output in alsamixer
<comics_idees> where can I adjust the headphone output in alsamixer?
<wxl> if you have a small screen you may need to scroll to the right
<comics_idees> and how I adjust it?
<wxl> arrow keys
<comics_idees> yes
<comics_idees> and how alsamixer calls the headphone output?
<comics_idees> line? or linejack
<wxl> depends
<comics_idees> ???
<ianorlin2> hit f3 to go to playback
<wxl> typically it's "headphone" but your soundcard may specify something else, like mic jack or line out or line or whatever
<wxl> see this pic https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_SB-WGqmaA9U/S8gwvh9fvdI/AAAAAAAAAPE/sRcJNv8ELng/s1600/Alsamixer.png
<wxl> there it's called heaphone
<comics_idees> I find two line the one is called line and the second linejack
<wxl> note the OO at the bottom— that means unmuted
<wxl> if you hit f3, which one of them do you see?
<comics_idees> wait I try it again and I come back to tell you
<wxl> here's one where they call it line http://www.linuxfocus.org/common/images/article259/alsamixer.gif
<wxl> again, soundcard changes things
<wxl> this one has line and linejack http://artemisa.unicauca.edu.co/~pmage/images/alsamixer_jack_off.jpg
<wxl> where line jack only turns the output on or off. so you want that unmuted, as well as the line unmuted and levelled up
<comics_idees> ok I have hit f3
<comics_idees> it says headphone MM  PCM, line, line jac MM
<comics_idees> the headphone is MM
<wxl> read above ↑
<comics_idees> and the line jac is MM
<wxl> then it's muted
<wxl> unmute it
<wxl> (arrow over to it and hit m)
<comics_idees> ok
<comics_idees> I have 2 opotions headphone
<comics_idees> the one says headphone
<comics_idees> and the other says headphon jack sense
<wxl> do you have two outputs?
<comics_idees> no
<comics_idees> one output
<comics_idees> real
<wxl> then the line must be a line in
<wxl> so ignore that one
<comics_idees> the headphone has 2
<comics_idees> the one says headphone gain
<wxl> do both have a bar to adjust up and down?
<comics_idees> the first has bar
<comics_idees> the second is 00
<wxl> so unmute the second
<comics_idees> and I press up arrow
<wxl> unmute the first
<comics_idees> yes
<wxl> adjust the first up
<wxl> that simple
<comics_idees> I unmuted both
<comics_idees> very simple
<comics_idees> but the
<comics_idees> second
<comics_idees> cannot increase
<comics_idees> so simple
<wxl> it shouldn't
<wxl> it's just a control
<comics_idees> what control
<wxl> it's like an on off switch
<comics_idees> it is unmuted
<comics_idees> and I press the up arroww
<comics_idees> and does not go up
<wxl> you don't increase volume on an on/off switch
<wxl> it's either on or off
<comics_idees> but it says headphone jac sence
<wxl> your point being?
<comics_idees> what is that
<comics_idees> what is a headphone jac sense
<wxl> not sure. check your soundcard's documentation
<wxl> i don't have such a thing on mine
<wxl> you can also try googling it
<wxl> you have basic instructions to deal with this, so you need to apply it to your specific situation
<comics_idees> ok I increased pcm
<comics_idees> a little
<comics_idees> and it sounds better
<comics_idees> thank you for your help now it plays better
<comics_idees> I increased pcm volume to max
<comics_idees> and it is better now
<comics_idees> many thanks to all
<comics_idees> now I want to find a chrome plugin in lubuntu to play radio stations in webpages
<comics_idees> is there any plugin like silverlight
<comics_idees> for lubuntu chrome?
<wxl> no not really
<comics_idees> is there any way to set html5 play radio streaming?
<comics_idees> or html5 video
<comics_idees> in chrome lubuntu
<wxl> there is this http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight
<wxl> html5 comes standard in both chrome and chromium
<wxl> !info moonlight
<ubottu> Package moonlight does not exist in trusty
<wxl> oops :)
<comics_idees> oh
<comics_idees> In fact I wish to go to a webpage with radio and play the radio in chrome what should I do?
<comics_idees> I see a missed plugin
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/moonlight
<wxl> it's probably not html5 then
<comics_idees> if I do not use moonlight is there any other way?
<comics_idees> for example lets find a page
<wxl> nope, unless you create a virtual machine of windows
<comics_idees> http://www.jazzradio.com/
<comics_idees> for example i want to listen to that
<comics_idees> what should I do in chrome and lubuntu
<comics_idees> or this page http://www.e-radio.gr/
<wxl> plays fine for me
<wxl> in both chrome and chromium
<comics_idees> without any plugin?
<wxl> that's right
<comics_idees> ok I will try again later
<comics_idees> what other software should I install for sound?
<wxl> depends on what you want to do
<wxl> there's tons of software
<wxl> i'd just search and try things out
<comics_idees> just to listen sound
<comics_idees> in good quality
<wxl> probably nothing you dont' already have then
<comics_idees> maybe a software that opens all sound formats
<wxl> you have to install the codecs to have that happen
<wxl> most players will work with all the codecs
<comics_idees> the codecs are installed manually?
<wxl> some of them
<comics_idees> i installed lubuntu-restricted-extras
<wxl> those are all the non-free ones
<wxl> there's also tons of free codecs you might not have
<wxl> again, depends on how extreme you want to get
<wxl> just search for codecs in the package manager
<comics_idees> ok
<SilverLion> JensNDS: hey vornamensvetter ;)
<comics_idees> can I create a .desktop file and have 2 lines starting with Exec=  ? So I run 2 commands in the same file?
<wxl> comics_idees: sure, just use ; or && to separate the commands
<comics_idees> I must put Exec=  and Exec =  or one Exec=  and &&
<comics_idees> ?
<wxl> one exec
<comics_idees> I put ; in the end of first command?
<wxl> if you use ; the second command will run no matter what
<comics_idees> so if I dont put ; I must put &&
<comics_idees> right?
<wxl> if you use && the second command wont run if the first one doesnt
<comics_idees> hm I will try it
<wxl> like if you open terminal and do blah; echo blah you'll get an error with blah but it will echo blah
<wxl> if you do blah && echo blah, you just get the error and echo blah never happens
<comics_idees> ok I ll try it
<wxl> btw thanks for the suggestion for this jazz radio. i'm enjoying the hard pop channel
<wxl> i'd rather listen to the avant garde but i'd probably piss everyone off at work XD
<wxl> s/pop/bob/
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> bop!
<comics_idees> I want on autostart to start disper  and disper-indicator so I would like to put in one .desktop file
<wxl> why don't you just add both to ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart?
<wxl> if you put an at sign before the command it will restart if it closes for some reason, so you could do @disper for example
<wxl> then you don't have to create a .desktop file
<wxl> i have all sorts of things in my autostart
<wxl> it sets my compose key, configures my track pad, runs skype, uses unclutter to hide my mouse, etc.
<comics_idees> I have a confusion which must start first  disper or disper-indicator?
<comics_idees> what is unclutter should I install it?
<comics_idees> if the disper starts first then the second screen has no wall paper
<comics_idees> so I run disper-indicator and the wall paper appears to second screen
<comics_idees> but if I run first disper-indicator maybe is better
<wxl> i would experiment
<wxl> see what's better
<wxl> as for unclutter you probably don't want it. i use awesome for a window manager and pretty much use the keyboard for EVERYTHING. unclutter hides the mouse.
<comics_idees> and why you dont use mouse?
<comics_idees> you dont like it?
<comics_idees> you work with keyboard shortcuts for everything?
<wxl> pretty much
<wxl> i mean there's certain things i need to use the mouse for. gimp, for example
<comics_idees> ok I go to try the .desktop file
<comics_idees> I will come back in a while
<TaiSHi> Anyone came up with a decent puush client for linux?
<TaiSHi> Oh, and there it goes
<TaiSHi> It seems openbox/lxde don't support alpha channels
<TaiSHi> And I fixed it
<comics_idees> I tried to use 2 commands in .desktop file separated by ; but it did not work
<wxl> try using quotes around the whole statement, comics_idees
<comics_idees> for example I say Exec= "disper -s; disper-indicator"  ????
<wxl> exec="blah blah blah"
<comics_idees> will it work?
<comics_idees> maybe should I use shell or something?
<comics_idees> after Exec= shell etc
<lxde1404> i performed a bare bones lubuntu 14.04 installation but i neither installed lubuntu-core nor lubuntu-desktop. I installed lxde-core and then network manager. however, i can not see network-manager's applet on my lxde session. what gives?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> just do Exec="disper -s; disper-indicator"
<wxl> or do like i said and add to autostart
<wxl> lxde1404: known bug. run nm-applet and it will come back (you can add it to autostart)
<lxde1404> as a normal user or as root?
<wxl> lxde1404: normal should work
<lxde1404> i excuted nm-applet as a normal user, the nm applet appears but when i click on my wireless network i get a pop up window which says  " Connection failure. Failed to add/activate connection. (32) Not authorised to control networking"
<wxl> lxde1404: it doesn't ask you for your password?
<lxde1404> no
<lxde1404> it seems a permissions issue
<wxl> you might want to sudo nm-applet then
<wxl> i don't need to so that's kind of strange
#lubuntu 2014-05-06
<comics_idees> well i tried to run multiple commands in .desktop but it did not work as I wanted to
<comics_idees> well in network manager you must complete 2 windows
<comics_idees> the first window is the lubuntu user login and password
<comics_idees> the second window is the network login and pasword
<comics_idees> If you type network login and password in first window it will be an error
<comics_idees> in connection
<comics_idees> this comment was for lxde404
<comics_idees> sorry for lxde1404 I mean
<comics_idees> lxde1404 did you give login and password only to one window?
<comics_idees> or in 2 windows?
<lxde1404> comics_idees, i initiated an lxde session, executed nm-applet on a terminal, the nm applet appeared but when i clicked on my wireless network i get a pop up window which says  " Connection failure. Failed to add/activate connection. (32) Not authorised to control networking"
<lxde1404> at no point was i prompted for a password
<comics_idees> hm you must somehow give lubuntu user login and password before you try to connect to network
<lxde1404> at no point was i prompted for a password *after* login and initiating an lxde session
<comics_idees> yes but nmanager needs it to continue
<comics_idees> somehow you must give it to network manager
<comics_idees> maybe with sudo or somehow
<comics_idees> if you dont give user password it says unathorized access
<ianorlin> lxde1404 are you autologging in?
<lxde1404> no
<lxde1404> ianorlin, i think the problem is polkit related
<john_rambo> Hi, Problem is the Software Updater is not appearing automatically even when security updates are available ....Is this a known bug ?
<tlosm> Hi hall
<tlosm> ops all :P
<tlosm> Hi guys is here the place where i can find some Lubuntu PPC dev ?
<tlosm> ok in any way ... i will write , probably UTC is different , probably some one is sleeping or other are coding ....
<tlosm> I had been write a post on forum ubuntu about ... my Quad G5 starting running Lubuntu
<tlosm> but for have it i put a RadeonHD  4650HD video Board in parallel with my X1900
<tlosm> the : cat /proc/cpuinfo dont recognize as a Quad but a Dual plus gave me error some time in Cpu Ghz and in L2 cache ...
<tlosm> plus the Glx gave me wrong colors ... but averall experience si good ... 2d is good and audio play thru hdmi output
<A3> Hi, I was wondering if Lubuntu includes Zeitgeist or any other invasive software that is part of Ubuntu?
<tlosm> A3 i think here all are away
<A3> ok thanks
<tlosm> np
<tlosm> A3 i found a forum about open a terminal and write: ps -ef |grep zeit   If you will see the zeitgeist-daemon means it is running :P
<tlosm> it is in italian http://linuxaria.com/howto/how-to-remove-zeitgeist-in-ubuntu-and-why?lang=it <-- if you need there is all the way to kill the proc
<A3> ok thanks
<A3> i actually havent installed lubuntu yet
<A3> running ubuntu atm
<tlosm> ok :)
<tlosm> in any way im not a dev :P ... i hope a dev wake up :D
<tlosm> any dev of LubuntuPPC present ?
<comics_idees> what is a ppc
<comics_idees> ?
<tlosm> doh!
<tlosm> PowerPC cpu :P
<comics_idees> this is an old cpcu from 90's ????
<comics_idees> cpu
<comics_idees> if it is from 90's then it is from my age early pc s
<comics_idees> It reminds me the past
<comics_idees> I wish I could go back to that age
<comics_idees> it was good
<tlosm> ehmmm no the PowerPC architecture is still in develpement ... Freescale CoriQ and IBm Power8 are the new architecture with 64 core :)
<comics_idees> Oh nice
<comics_idees> I ve been left behind the evolution
<tlosm> i start enter again ... when buy my first AmigaNg in 2012
<silverlion> hey there.
<silverlion> is there a possibility to open the trash folder in terminal?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes
<JohnDoe_71Rus> make search Trash in home
<silverlion> JohnDoe_71Rus: thanks.
<silverlion> done it ...
<silverlion> but the reason why I was looking for it is another one "failed to delete item from trash" << this is when I try to delete files from my trash
<A3> Hi, I was wondering if Lubuntu includes Zeitgeist or any other invasive software that is part of Ubuntu?
<silverlion> A3: not that I know of. but you better should return tonight around 20 hrs utc
<A3> thanks
<tlosm> silverlion do you know if there is some PowerPc Lobuntu developer here wake up? or is better for me return later ?
<silverlion> its always better to return at night because most of the devs are americans and online around 20 hrs utc
<tlosm> Ok i was thinking about this ... ;)
<tlosm> thankyou
<JohnDoe_71Rus> silverlion: Thу Trash present on the removable drivers to
<tlosm> see you later
<silverlion> JohnDoe_71Rus: checking now
<leszek> hi
<silverlion> JohnDoe_71Rus: no clue what happened now but after i unplugged the flash-drive everything was fine. thanks for your support!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> silverlion: good
<silverlion> hi jono
<Mikaela> Hi, does anyone here know anything about Spotify? It's going outside of my monitor (I have only one) and I cannot restore it to place where I can control it.
<silverlion> Mikaela: sorry no clue :(
<Mr_Comet> hi ppl
<Mr_Comet> i use lubuntu and there is a program that needs sudo
<Mr_Comet> i use non sudo a/c for normal day use
<Mr_Comet> how to run a app without sudo?
<Mr_Comet> app
<Mr_Comet> app
<Mr_Comet> oops
<Mr_Comet> app's name is TrueCrypt
<comics_idees> what does app TrueCrypt do????
<Mr_Comet> unencrypt and encrypt
<Mr_Comet> file/volumes.
<Mr_Comet> mount encrypted drives
<comics_idees> sometimes when I click google x
<comics_idees> chrome
<comics_idees> it opens many windows
<comics_idees> or when I click terminal
<comics_idees> why this happens
<Mr_Comet> oh
<Mr_Comet> no idea.
<comics_idees> it is from docky
<comics_idees> is there any step by step guide how to put a vnc server to lubuntu pc and vnc client to windows pc and connect those pc s together???
<comics_idees> I would like to connect
<silverlion> comics_idees: teamviewer works on lubuntu as well
<comics_idees> but teamviewer is throug internet
<comics_idees> I want connection through lan n
<comics_idees> not from internet
<silverlion> comics_idees: ok that's your point
<comics_idees> does team viewer connect through lan?
<ianorlin> you could use switch user on logout but that will use more ram
<ianorlin> sorry did to do sometihng that needs sudo
<ianorlin> also if you are comfortable enough you can login to a tty as the account with sudo and then sudo and logout
<comics_idees> I have another question with youtube videos in google chrome in lubuntu
<Mr_Comet> i use firefox.
<comics_idees> I tried play a youtube video and it was not playing well
<comics_idees> do I need to download something?
<comics_idees> I used firefox but after some time it became very slow and I stopped using it
<comics_idees> it was asking to delete some things to stop being slow
<holstein> i use chrome, since it has the only current version of flash for linux from adobe
<holstein> https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> you can use the chrome pepperflash in chromium
<holstein> also, opting into https://www.youtube.com/html5 for flash alternative where available
 * Mikaela goes to AskUbuntu with her question.
<ianorlin> there also is a firefox addon for that
<holstein> Mikaela: spotify? in the browser?
<Mikaela> holstein: desktop
<holstein> Mikaela: from where? https://www.spotify.com/us/download/previews/ ?
<Mikaela> http://askubuntu.com/questions/461880/what-can-i-do-for-spotify-linux-preview-that-always-goes-out-of-monitor-with-lub
<holstein> Mikaela: the "preview" ?
<Mikaela> Yes
<holstein> Mikaela: let them know whats happening with it.. its a preview version
<Mikaela> Do you know any other Spotifys for Linux desktop than the preview?
<Mikaela> I cannot see any button for sending feedback anywhere.
<holstein> Mikaela: they (spotify) only offer that, AFAIK
<Mikaela> And why is that tagged as gnome, I said that I am using Lubuntu.
<holstein> Mikaela: i mean, if its a preview version, its likely the issue..
<holstein> Mikaela: tagged as gnome?
<Mikaela> Please link me to non-preview version and I will try it.
<Mikaela> askubuntu question, fixed.
<holstein> Mikaela: https://www.spotify.com/us/download/previews/
<holstein> Mikaela: there is no "non-preview" https://www.spotify.com/us/download/other/
<Mikaela> holstein: I cannot see any other versions than "preview" there.
<holstein> Mikaela: there is officially supported windows
<Mikaela> holstein: Why are you asking me to install non-preview versioin then?
<holstein> Mikaela: correct.. there are *no* versions provided for you for the operating system youa re using
<holstein> Mikaela: im not
<holstein> Mikaela: im suggesting that you are using a preview version, and should expect beta performance
<Mikaela> I can also use the stale version with WINE of course, but I don't like the sound of this computer when it's using 500% of CPU...
<holstein> Mikaela: thats the windows version.. its not made for linux
<holstein> Mikaela: there is nothing about lubuntu/ubuntu or linux that are preventing spotify from working
<holstein> Mikaela: you can try the usual.. remove configs from user /home, and see if its an issue with the config.. you can try launching from the terminal, and see if any helpful error message show
<Mikaela> holstein: I am sure that I am not the only person experiencing this. Do you use Spotify for any device (not web) byuthe way?
<holstein> Mikaela: otherewise, its really the reponsibility of spotify to provide support for the projects they create
<Mikaela> holstein: I removed config, same issue. Have you seen Skype providing so much support either?
<holstein> Mikaela: its not really up to the operating system to faciliate the running of the 3rd party applications, though
<holstein> Mikaela: you can, and should file a bug, and try and get someone upstream involved, as well as getting someone else to confirm the issue
<Mikaela> holstein: I think that Ask Ubuntu can help provide others to confirm the issue and Spotify doesn't list any feedback or report bug links anywhere that I can see.
<holstein> Mikaela: sure. you can make one
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Mikaela> holstein: Spotify isn't in Ubuntu repositories, so I cannot really use ubuntu-bug.
<holstein> Mikaela: though, it will still be most helpful for the creators of the product to provide support
<holstein> Mikaela: sure.. thats what i mean by involving someone from upstream.. from spotify
<holstein> Mikaela: its just not officially supporting linux, so, you should expect some wrinkles
<Mikaela> holstein: And how do I do that? I still cannot find any links anywhere, only request for sending feedback.
<holstein> Mikaela: the !bug link above
<holstein> Mikaela: you create a bug there, if there is not one.. then, try and get someone to confirm that they are also experiencing the same thing
<Mikaela> holstein: Which part of it?
<Mikaela> holstein: As far as I know, it's not allowed to open bug reports against Ubuntu for packages that aren't in Ubuntu or don't have anything to do with Ubuntu officially.
<holstein> http://community.spotify.com/ would be where i would start for upstream support
<holstein> Mikaela: its?
<holstein> Mikaela: you do. you open whatever bug you like, if you dont find one
<holstein> Mikaela: first step for me would be getting it confirmed. and i would be glad to do that, but it will be many hours from now
 * Mikaela consults #ubuntu-bugs and does that tomorrow.
<Mikaela> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<holstein> Mikaela: sure.. if you can stay logged here, and remind me, i will confirm that issue with yuo
<Mikaela> holstein:
<Mikaela> 21:35:35 < rbasak> Mikaela: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages. But for a package to enter Ubuntu, it must be Free Software, have source availalbe, and so on. I'm not sure Spotify qualifies.
<Mikaela> 21:35:52 < Mikaela> Spotify doesn't qualify.
<bix_nood> Hey guys i have a dilemma.
<bix_nood> Does LXDE fall behind desktop environment such as XFCE in some category?
<bix_nood> I'm using XFCE on debian stable, my laptop is kinda old and i consider switching to something even more lightweight.
<bix_nood> And i'm afraid it's going to lack some certain features i don't know which yet.
<Mikaela> I haven't noticed any missing features and you can have them both installed at the same time.
<bix_nood> i would like to avoid that, but thanks.
<bix_nood> I like the fact that my printer actually works on ubuntu.
<bix_nood> God damned HP and their laserjets.
<ianorlin> aren't all printers annoying?
<ianorlin> although with lubuntu you may need to install hplip
<bix_nood> well cups (or gutenprint?) printed test page without problems.
<bix_nood> But yeah i noticed that there's no hplip on my liveusb system.
<bix_nood> hplip on debian is a horror.
<bix_nood> hp-check told me i lack like 60% of dependencies.
<tlosm> hi all
<tlosm> Some Lubuntu PPC developer here ?
<bix_nood> hey there m8, sorry i can't personally help.
<tlosm> no i dont need help i just need to report :P
<silverlion> tlosm: report (for) what?
<tlosm> bix_nood:  i wrote on ubuntu forum 4 day ago a good news ... I have my Quad G5 running Lubuntu 14.04 PPC
<tlosm> but on a RadeonHD Pcie Video Board not on Apple Video Board :P
<silverlion> tlosm: that is indeed good news
<tlosm> silverlion: ... all the older release dont work on Quad G5
<tlosm> for make it work i put an X86 RadeonHD in couple with my X1900
<tlosm> pratically i have 2 video board on my G5 right now
<tlosm> Silverion but much need to be fixed
<tlosm> cat /proc/cpuinfo gave me wrong cpu type and L2 memory and Machine
<silverlion> tlosm: i would be glad to get more info about your efforts so that we maybe can put together a "how-to" for that
<tlosm> silverion i dint nothing special , just have a idea and test it ... and have a positive result ... i can say for sure lubuntu is the only one Linux distro working in Quad G5 without any "geek things"
<tlosm> silverlion: check here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221421 <-- i put all my experience and all the strange happenings
<tlosm> there is on G5 the same problem who afflict the X1000 Aeon ... glx gave wrong color , but isnt a big problem because i thing can be simple fixed in future
<tlosm> thing = think
<tlosm> in any way i can say for sure thanks to Lubuntu the G5 Quad can be upgraded with a newest video board :-)
<silverlion> ;)
<silverlion> tlosm: thank you for this ... I've passed on the link you gave to the developers mailing-list
<silverlion> ;)
<tlosm> thank you , i shared the forum in apple support and in the macpowerpc Fb group and macpro powermac users on facebook too.. all are start upgrading their machine ... guys here all will install ubuntu for go upgraded :P
<tlosm> thanks for everything ... i will continue report problems in the ubuntu forum ;)
<tlosm> ciao Luigi
<comics_idees> well i tried to install flashplugin-nonfree but instead it installed flashplugin-installer
<comics_idees> and the videos dont play very well in youtube
<comics_idees> I forced html5
<comics_idees> still some problems
<comics_idees> in youtube videos
<comics_idees> what should I install to have better video playback in youtube
<silverlion> comics_idees: are you running lubuntu?
<comics_idees> yes
<comics_idees> and have some problems in youtube videos
<silverlion> comics_idees: i have installed the "ubuntu-restricted-packages" and no probs with youtube videos
<comics_idees> I install it with sudo?
<comics_idees> ubuntu-restricted-packages is the same with ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<silverlion> comics_idees: have a look at the synaptic package manager
<silverlion> comics_idees: yes
<comics_idees> ok
<comics_idees> I try to find them
<A3> Hi, I was wondering if Lubuntu includes Zeitgeist or any other invasive software that is bundled with standard Ubuntu?
<silverlion> holstein: ping
<silverlion> hey A3
<silverlion> ;)
<A3> ah hey
<A3> yea, i wanna switch over from ubuntu but part of that reason is all the bloatware and spyware
<A3> just wanna make sure lubuntu has its priorities straight
<holstein> silverlion: pong
<silverlion> holstein: thanks for responding. I needed your help with [22:51] <A3> yea, i wanna switch over from ubuntu but part of that reason is all the bloatware and spyware
<holstein> Mikaela: correct.. spotify is *not* an ubuntu supported product.. but, you can file a bug for it.. and should, if you want any attention for it
<silverlion> holstein: and the question [22:48] <A3> Hi, I was wondering if Lubuntu includes Zeitgeist or any other invasive software that is bundled with standard Ubuntu?
<holstein> silverlion: i always just link http://linuxaria.com/howto/how-to-remove-zeitgeist-in-ubuntu-and-why for that
<holstein> if someone wants to remove it, they can..
<silverlion> holstein: thank you ... I'll pass that link on when the questions comes up again ;)
<holstein> silverlion: otherwise, it gets into gray areas, or opinion
<holstein> it is what it is.. if the user doesnt want it, thats how to remove it.. you know?
<silverlion> holstein: I know
<holstein> silverlion: otherwise.. all is well?
<silverlion> but as i am not a supporter normally I wanted the two of you to get in touch
<silverlion> holstein: i dont get your question
<silverlion> ^^
<holstein> silverlion: you are well? doing ok?
<silverlion> holstein: my head has to much to think about at the moment
<holstein> silverlion: no worries.. you can handle it, im sure :)
<silverlion> holstein: tbh I am not sure if i am the right person for TL
<holstein> TL?
<silverlion> team leader
<silverlion> holstein: see http://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-comms
<holstein> silverlion: nah.. you'll be fine :)
<comics_idees> today was a very bad day
<comics_idees> I could not fix video
<comics_idees> for chrome
<comics_idees> I downloaded some plugins
<comics_idees> but all had problems
<holstein> you shouldnt need pluging for chrome to "fix" video
<silverlion> holstein: fyi: recommended ubuntu-restricted-extras to him
<holstein> the quality of your day shouldnt hang on using software on hardware that has promised support for another operating system ;)
<holstein> comics_idees: you should determine if this is flash related, then, use the most current version of flash to test
<comics_idees> it says I have the most current version of flash installed
<holstein> comics_idees: you can do this easily from chrome.. and test with https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> comics_idees: sure, but *is* it flash content?
<comics_idees> it is youtube
<holstein> if not, flash wont matter.. it could be content that is not intented to, nor attempting to support linux
<holstein> comics_idees: you should try as the guest user, and consider a live CD
<holstein> comics_idees: i literally have out of the box support for all content on youtube
<holstein> comics_idees: consider https://www.youtube.com/html5
<holstein> ^ you can opt into html5 content with a checkbox
<holstein> *where available
<comics_idees> I tried html5 but still no good playback
<holstein> comics_idees: "good" ?
<comics_idees> I mean a watch-able video
<holstein> comics_idees: your hardware should be capable.. and your mind should be open to "wrinkles"
<comics_idees> what are wrinkles
<comics_idees> my hardware is capable
<holstein> comics_idees: potentially poor performance
<comics_idees> I think it will must be something I must activate or deactivate in chrome so it will not cause problems to youtube videos
<holstein> comics_idees: sure. but, i disagree
<comics_idees> or some additional codecs missing
<holstein> comics_idees: there is nothing in chrome, or linux, or ubuntu blocking you from youtube.. i needed not to activate nor deactivate
<holstein> comics_idees: its flash.. you have flash.. plus, you are trying to bypass with html5..
<holstein> comics_idees: i have had issues on hardware that is both old, and/or, not well supported giving poor performance with youtube
<comics_idees> maybe I should change the flash version
<holstein> but, youtube doenst promise that level of support and coverage
<holstein> comics_idees: you are not using flash, correct? you are using html5?
<comics_idees> I used both flash and html5
<holstein> comics_idees: so undo your html5 preference, try as the guest user, and/or a live CD
<holstein> confirm your flash version is the latest available to you with https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<comics_idees> ok I will try to check it
<holstein> comics_idees: try it.. now https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> i have 13,0,0,206
<holstein> do you?
#lubuntu 2014-05-07
<noob> sup
<Guest1336> i have some trouble with lubuntu 12.04.  The problem is that power button is working wrong.  when i press it- it's nothing to happen. if i'll change setting in xfce4-manager from "ask" to "shut down"- it will work as shut down button. but if i'll change it back to ask, what to do- there is nothing again, no shutdown/log off/reboot menu. i\ll try to install acpi (sudo apt-get install acpi)- but got the message, that there could no
<Guest1336> please, give me some hint or kind of that. i have spend  a day for shoot this kind of trouble- no results
<Guest1336> ps: i'll tru to install lubuntu i386/x64 - result was the same. try to install ubuntu 12.04 lts- power button works fine.
<leszek> hi
<WildSoft> Hi -Anyone know if there's a way to make PcManFM save view options for folders. So its not resetting every time you reopen that folder. Alternatively have it automatically show thumbnail view when in a folder with pictures (like Windows)
<leszek> WildSoft: is not implemented in pcmanfm last time I checked
<WildSoft> ok, thanks =)
<comics_idees> hi I am looking for a .deb package to install manually and have full screen video in youtube whithout lag or choppy playback
<leszek> comics_idees: If flashplayer and html5 video playback in fullscreen aren't working for you you might want to try out a third party app like minitube or even use vlc which can open youtube urls
<comics_idees> I think that we install a .deb package in linux something that says non free codecs and the videos play ok
<comics_idees> but I don't know which package it is
<comics_idees> it is for debian linux
<comics_idees> but ubuntu also plays this package
<leszek> comics_idees: I don't get you
<leszek> By default firefox is able to playback youtube videos via html5. That does not need extra codecs
<comics_idees> there is a package for debian linux
<leszek> and if you want flashplayer for playing back just install it
<comics_idees> yes but I think that pc needs codecs
<comics_idees> something is called non free
<leszek> comics_idees: for what ?
<comics_idees> for video
<leszek> so not youtube in particular
<leszek> `
<leszek> ?
<comics_idees> yes I think for all video
<comics_idees> not only youtube
<comics_idees> it includes youtube
<comics_idees> in the package
<leszek> if you need more codec support install libavcodec-extra package
<comics_idees> but I want to find the name of this package
<leszek> I don't get what it has todo with youtube though as firefox provides codecs for playing that back
<comics_idees> the libavcodec-extra is good codec package?
<leszek> basically it only includes some more codecs like AMR and AAC
<leszek> but it has no effect whatsoever on firefox
<leszek> as I already told you firefox includes its own codec support
<leszek> at least you could tell me what video you are having problems with playing back. Which codecs does it use ?
<comics_idees> I have 32bit cpu should I install libavcodec-extra-53?
<comics_idees> or libavcodec-extra-54
<daan> lockscreen not working in 14.04
<daan> how do I fix it?
<Gimmick> Hello gentlemen. How does one totally and utterly disable tooltips inside applications?. It seems it's only possible to change it's color but not disable it all together.
<Mr_Comet> isnt tooltips a app design?
<Mr_Comet> didnt know it can be customizable
<Gimmick> as you can see here changing the tooltip color inside the default lubuntu them affects application tooltips so there must be a way to shut it off also inside applications http://i.imgur.com/nPunhyy.png
<Gimmick> theme+
<Gimmick> if only there was a transparent color code, but whoever controls the universe didn't want to make it that easy :)
<NoName4Me> hello :)
<NoName4Me> fresh install 14.04 but i have no wifi icon on lxde panel?
<NoName4Me> using wired connect now...
<ianorlin> hit alt f2 then hit nm-applet to get the applet to run it
<Mr_Comet> did you tried Menu>preference>network connections?
<ianorlin> known bug that it does not autostart automatically
<NoName4Me> ok nice came up
<NoName4Me> :)
<NoName4Me> do i need 2 add it 2 a system autostart?
<ianorlin> yes you can add it to autostart
<cai> Is lubuntu going LXQt next release?
<Unit193> Think that's the general idea.
<cai> It'd be interesting if it was made available for 14.04 eventually.
<shawnbon206> hello
<shawnbon206> anyone here use lxqt yet
<shawnbon206> aside from devs
<shawnbon206> well devs too :D
<shawnbon206> got a c720 coming in the mail tomorrow
#lubuntu 2014-05-08
<A3> any devs online?
<comics_idees> which command type to close an application?
<greg__> Hello
<comics_idees> I want to write a script to open an application and then write a command to close application
<comics_idees> which command closes
<comics_idees> the application?
<comics_idees> quit?
<greg__> Can anyone help with lubuntu?
<msx> hi! i'm having an issue that seems somewhat odd with latest lubuntu: after installing it offline i connected the computer to the net, upgrade the system, activated de canonical partners repo but still can't get the full listing of packages available in the repos
<msx> apt search tmux reveals nothing, same with the openssh server
<msx> is this system somewhat borked? that would be strange as this is a fresh install
<msx> and btw, it would be cool to have the openssh server shipped by default, i usually install lubuntu on unattanded machines - with some of them converting to headless shortly after they are set up and running
<comics_idees> in vlc media player sometimes shows a corrupted image with large pixels for some seconds and after that it plays well,
<comics_idees> why this happens
<comics_idees> ?
<comics_idees> only in lubuntu happens this
<ianorlin> I don't know
<Janusz> Hello. Is it possible to have on one PC, withour virtualisation, both 14.04 and 14.10?
<Janusz> Without*
<Unit193> Dual booting.
<Janusz> If I will install 14.10 on PC with already installed 14.04, will it be settable in instalator?
<Janusz> Unit193
<Unit193> Should have an option to dual boot in the installer, yes.
<Janusz> Thank You
<wxl> hey what battery indicator do we use currently?
<ianorlin> xfce power manager 4
<wxl> i needed to figure out what to use since i don't use openbox. i opted to use acpi & a widget from the awesome obvious library. more parsimonious since it's doing little more than reading /proc and /sys files
#lubuntu 2014-05-09
<john_rambo> Anybody using lxqt ? I just installed it but cant login to it....it just logs out
<MaxFrames> how do I autostart an application (nm-applet) for all users on lubuntu 14.04?
<Vankalif> hi to all
<Vankalif> привет всем
<Vankalif> есть кто
<Vankalif> отпишитесь закоенктился я или нет?
<silverlion> Vankalif: i am sorry but here it's english to talk
<silverlion> russian speaker are not available now
<Vankalif> sorry idont know
<alket> Hi , I currently use kubuntu  , but I want more speed from my laptop , I want to install lubuntu-desktop package , but when I enter the lubuntu "mode" will it launch kde depencies ?
<silverlion> alket: it can happen, yes. (but i am not a100% sure. best way is a complete re-install to get kde completely off your hard-drive
<alket> silverlion: thank you
<rana75> hi
<vasa1> Has anyone here managed to login to the lxqt desktop after installing the lxqt metapackage on Lubuntu 14.04?
<vasa1> I just get returned to the login screen
<ianorlin> I haven't figured that out yet
<bollo__> I've got the same problem
<musshan> Hello people. I am on a brand new istall of lubuntu 14.04 and enjoying its speed :D
<musshan> *install
<musshan> I want to know the keyboard shortcuts for lubuntu 14.04
<musshan> can anyone help me with that?
<musshan> is no one online?
<ianorlin> there is a page on the wiki with all of them and if you go read only to ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml has all of them in there but is confusing to figure out the xml
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard is the wiki page
<musshan> ianorlin: thanks for the reply
<musshan> ianorlin: is there anyway to have automatically switching wallpaper in lubuntu like in ubuntu?
<musshan> ianorlin: when i ctrl+ald+del the system logouts instead of lxtask
<leszek> musshan: you could write a script which copies new wallpapers to one file which pcmanfm uses as wallpaper
<musshan> leszek: i am not familiar with scripts although if you can guide me i might be able to follow
<leszek> musshan: look at .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml for ctrl-alt-del and set it to lxtask instead
<leszek> musshan: I guess there are some already available
<leszek> musshan: see for example this here which is a pretty clever one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1843824
<leszek> musshan: but this script assumes you have the wallpapers all in one folder and nummerically named like 01.jpg 02.jpg and so on
<leszek> musshan: it also only seems to work with jpgs
<musshan> leszek: ic
<musshan> leszek:is there a keyboard shortcut for killing an unresposive application?
<leszek> musshan: if ctrl+alt+esc is not starting xkill then I think no
<leszek> musshan: so basically alt+f2 "xkill" enter would be the shortest I guess
<musshan> leszek:  in the xml i found that ctrl+alt+del is pointing to task manager only but my system is logging out
<leszek> musshan: Interesting. Can you show me that file (currently @work and don't have lubuntu running here). Either the ctrl+alt+del stuff is commented out or some other app is interfering like the power manager. Check also the power manager if something is set there in its settings
<musshan> leszek:how do i show you the file?
<leszek> musshan: paste it to a paste service like paste.kde.org or pastebin.com
<musshan> leszek: i have pasted on pastebin.com
<musshan> leszek: the link is http://pastebin.com/QdW5gKHt
<leszek> musshan: and if you execute lxsession-default tasks it starts the taskmanager and does not log you out ?
<musshan> leszek: like the menu logout does not log me out directly it shows me the menu where i can choose to logout to shutdown
<leszek> so even lxsession-default tasks does this ?
<musshan> leszek: lxsession-default means the poweroff button or logout from the menu?
<ianorlin> I think leszek is talking aboutin a terminal
<musshan> ianorlin: so i shoud typre lxsession-default in terminal? and check?
<musshan> ianorlin: also can you help me config a manual ip for my network? i have done it in gnome network manager, but this looks different
<leszek> musshan: yeah please type this command in the terminal and see what happens :)
<musshan> leszek: okay doing it now
<musshan> leszek: nothing is happening
<leszek> hmm... interesting. Because this is the command that get executed when you press ctrl+alt+del
<leszek> musshan: did you check the power manager if it has something set for pressing ctrl+alt+del ?
<musshan> leszek: nothing for ctrl+alt+del
<musshan> leszek: can you help me configure manual ip address?
<leszek> whats the problem there ?
<musshan> leszek: ah nothing i didnt check it out sorry
<musshan> leszek: i removed this poweroff button from the panel is there a way to get it back?
<musshan> leszek: thanks for helping for now. ciao tomo. its getting late. gtg. bye mate.
<leszek> ok bye. For the power button right clicking the panel will help.
<leszek> there you can add plugins to the panel
<leszek> one of them should be the power button I hope
<musshan> leszek: there is not power button plugin mate. will figureout these things tomo
<musshan> ciao
<leszek> ok cu
<urielvigilant> how to I already installed sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java and also sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer but i cant run a file.jar .how to use it ?
<wxl> urielvigilant: java file.jar
<urielvigilant> wxl let me try it .
<urielvigilant> i went to the folder where it is the jar, then dii what you said and then i receive this answear Error: Could not find or load main class startup.jar
<wxl> so you're trying to run a file called startup.jar?
<urielvigilant> yes ?
<wxl> is that a question or a statrement?
<urielvigilant> yes it is a startup.jar ! sorry
<urielvigilant> the programmer send me this link, it is a web email extracter  http://vietspider.org/release/VietSpider3_20_XML_Linux.zip
<wxl> and if you do `ls startup.jar` you get `startup.jar` back?
<urielvigilant> let me see
<wxl> i'm not about to touch some unknown zip file, sorry
<urielvigilant> yes it game that back
<urielvigilant> it give me back
<wxl> try `java -jar startup.jar`
<urielvigilant> it says : no main manifest attribute, in startup.jar
<wxl> sounds like you got a problem with your jar file; talk to "the programmer"
<urielvigilant> thank you
<morsing_> Trying to install lubuntu, i get a "The ext4 file system in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed." Where do i go from here?
<genii> morsing_: Is this a clean install?
<morsing_> Yeah
<genii> You could try switching to a console and manually mkfs on it
<morsing_> Can you guide me? Or is there an online guide  i can use?
<genii> I'm soon leaving, but the basic process: ctrl-alt-F1  ( you can probably use any of F1 thru to F4) then you should get a prompt. Then find where it's currently mounted with: mount     ...the device you are looking for is /dev/sda1    which SHOULD be mounted on /target  . then you unmount it with: sudo umount /target  (or different name if the mount command showed something else than /target) . Then: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1    and let it finish. Then
<genii> mount it again in same place as before with: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /target ...then to alt-tab-F# back to install screen
<genii> Where F# is one of the function keys , I think F1 or maybe F4 in the install not like F7 in regular X
<morsing_> thanks, i will try. :)
<morsing_> I think the HDD might be broken
<morsing_> BDMA stat 0x24
<morsing_> failed command: READ DMA
<morsing_> I/O error
<morsing_> And the SMART data says the disk is failing, that was a sad solution.
<genii> morsing_: I decided to stay a bit longer at work today, I'm just back at my desk now. Yes, looks like you have faulty ND
<genii> HD, rather...
#lubuntu 2014-05-10
<syeekick> hey peeps
<syeekick>  i want my headless server to have a permenant ethernet connection, but want to connect to wifi on different ocassions. when i set wifi up it temporarliy defaults to wifi and doesnt use ethernet again. Is there a bash script i could setup for such a mess?
<syeekick> when i use wicd-curses it turns off the ethernet conenction and uses the wifi. thats no good as i still need to ssh into the server
 * ianorlin is not sure of that #ubuntu-server might be of more use
<_joey> I installed indicator-remindor which can run as an applet. How do I add it to system tray permanently?
<_joey> thanks
<charneval> hello
<charneval> who is in chat??
<charneval> I have a problem in Lubuntu 14.
<charneval> How cai I put a link of some web page in the Desktop??
<charneval> thanks to all comunity
<charneval> nessuno in chat
<charneval> giustamente con questo sole
<charneval> ciao a tutti
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I installed lubuntu 14.04. I have a problem, when my laptop resumes from suspend its brightness settings break. Now the brightness is at full level and no matter how much I change its not changing.
<arkanabar> what do you generally use for screenshots?
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I am new to lubuntu, I have been using Ubuntu and Xubuntu for a long time. I installed Lubuntu 14.04 and found that synapse is not in trusty repository. Can anyone please suggest an alternative of synapse in lubuntu?
<Mikaela> c2tarun: I don't know anything about synapse, but Googling tells me there is a bug report about it and the comments have two ways to get it into 14.04 (use 13.10 package or PPA). https://bugs.launchpad.net/synapse-project/+bug/1288839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1288839 in Synapse "synapse package missing in 14.04 Trusty Tahr" [Undecided,New]
<c2tarun> Mikaela, thank :) I am using kupfer now.
<Mikaela> By the way, I finally reported my Spotify issues to them. http://community.spotify.com/t5/Help-Desktop-Linux-Mac-and/Linux-client-is-unusable/m-p/786443
<_joey> yeah! Everyone seems to have a problem with Lubuntu 14
<Mr_Comet> _joey-  what problem?
<arkanabar> Mine is that from time to time, it locks up in the display/login manager.  Nothing provides input except for the power button.  I can't even light my caps lock or num lock lights.
<arkanabar> Makes it really tricky to do anything diagnostic.
<Mr_Comet> damn that bug.
<Mr_Comet> my laptop boots up in lubuntu with highest level brightness
<Mr_Comet> compared to your issues. mine are nothing.
<Mr_Comet> i thot lubuntu 14 was stable release or polished.
<Mikaela> My Spotify issue also happened with previous releases.
<Sceptic> Hello. What's the app for torrents under LXQT?
<Mr_Comet> Sceptic-  whats LXQT?
<Mr_Comet> i think Transmission is the default torrents app for major linuxes
#lubuntu 2014-05-11
<sakang> is this for utopic lxqt discussion too?
<Kamilion> Getting some really weird behavior out of chromium -- I can type in other applications fine, but suddenly chromium only sees "s" and "k" for a few characters then stops accepting keyboard input entirely. Anybody know any open bugs that sound similar to this?
<Kamilion> lubuntu 14.04 64bit on VMWare workstation 10.0.2. Other applications are unaffected (lxterminal, firefox, pycharm)
 * Kamilion pokes around on an older VM... Huh... Wonder if it's ibus related
<Unit193> It's always ibus.
<Kamilion> I don't recall the keyboard icon in the tray before, but I have no idea if ibus was running in older releases without a trayicon
<Unit193> ibus is more of a problem in Trusty than in Saucy.
<Kamilion> alright, I speak us english and have no requirements of international input of any kind. What's a sane way to politely tell ibus to sit in the corner silently?
<Kamilion> and in context: I use ubuntu-builder and lubuntu as my source ISO; so preferably something I can repeat for my child ISOs.
<Unit193> All I did with it is purge it, you can likely use the Startup tool to disable it.
<Kamilion> nothing will complain if I remove the packages entirely?
<Kamilion> other than something like lubuntu-desktop being removed, which I can live with
<Unit193> Not that I remember, or at least not anything I wanted to keep.
<Kamilion> Great.
<Kamilion> Thanks.
<Unit193> Sure.
<Unit193> I have no idea if it'll actually fix chromium, I don't use it, but it's been known to cause other problems.
<Kamilion> can't hurt to try in my dev VM
<Kamilion> and most likely it will; simply removing the input bus and forcing it to fall back on evdev keys removes a whole huge chunk of runtime code. I do not foresee my ISOs being used by anyone with multibyte requirements ever.
<Kamilion> and if that time ever came; I'd be more than happy to provide a slightly more customized east-asian centric build
<Kamilion> also, has the bug causing nm-applet not to appear been fixed yet?
 * Kamilion goes to look up that LP#
<Sceptic> Hello. I'm not able to login to Lubuntu with "LXQT Desktop" - it simply moves me back to log-in screen.
<holstein> Sceptic: in those cases, i'll try another user, to make sure my user config is not preventing the login
<Sceptic> holstein, I tried for Guest - the same effect.
<Sceptic> Hello. Is there a list of apps that will give best perfomance with LXQT?
<ianorlinlaptop> not sure which run exactly best I am using qupzilla as a browser and like it
<ianorlinlaptop> there was a list on the razorqt site of pure qt applicatoins if you are worried about it pulling in gtk+ things
<okabi> Hello #lubuntu
<ianorlinlaptop> https://github.com/Razor-qt/razor-qt/wiki/3rd-party-applications is the link for qt things but those won't be in lubuntu by default until 14.10
<okabi> My windows 7 install stopped working properly after I did a hibernate once with Lubuntu 12.10. Any idea as to how Lubuntu may have caused this?
<Sceptic> OK. Damn, I'm not able to connect to this channel by Quassel.
<scept> OK
<scept> 1
<scept> 2
<scept> Someone here uses QT Web Browser?
<ianorlinlaptop> I use qupzilla and have it installed in my lxqt vm
<scept> Do You think that Qt will beat GTK?
<comics_idees> is QT Web browser a good browser?
<comics_idees> better than chrome?
<comics_idees> should I install it?
<ianorlinlaptop> !best
<comics_idees> does it play well youtube videos?
<comics_idees> the Qt
<ianorlinlaptop> I think you still need flash
<ianorlinlaptop> thing is using qt applicatoins when you are based on qt will not create the overhead
<ianorlinlaptop> use what browser you like
<scept> What's "overhead"?
<ianorlinlaptop> things to start up the program to get it running so running just one qt program on gtk uses more additional ram than running the additoinal program on a qt based desktop
<scept> ianorlinlaptop: What about running Firefox or Qt-based browser on Lubuntu-QT? Which would be better for performance?
<ianorlinlaptop> Qt might be better
<scept> And I've got an issue: after turning sound volume to 0 it's not possible to hear anything after increasing volume.
<ianorlinlaptop> that might be best on the lxqt bug tracker on github
<ianorlinlaptop> or seek help in #lxde on oftc
<scept> ianorlinlaptop: TU
<ianorlinlaptop> although might be 15.04 with new mail as code base is changing
<FakeBoost> Hello I have graphic issues, like invisible icons, fading letters...How do I know what it's the culprit?
<FakeBoost> Don't you bother to answer my question, I've already solved it!
<deleted_> Hey there, I have a question, not critical, just a very curious thing that happened
<deleted_> Last night I tried to uninstall transmission as I started usingn qbittorrent
<deleted_> and for some reason it uninstalled nearly every package on my machine along with it
<deleted_> ie firefox, thunderbird, steam, even my file manager
<deleted_> luckily I had an image of my system from like 2 weeks ago and all my data is on another part.
<deleted_> but I have no idea why it would do something like this
<deleted_> installed a nwew icon set as well
<deleted_> the command I ran was sudo apt-get remove transmission-common
<Unit193> How did you install the system?  It should have told you what it was going to remove before it did.  I can tell you transmission can be uninstalled, I don't have it.
<deleted_> Sorry, be back in a few
<deleted_> but yeah it did tell me but did not prompt
<deleted_> I saw steam-browser among the packages to be uninstalled and thought 'uh-oh'
<deleted_> Also worth noting, when I shut down to re-image my FS the splash screen was Ubuntu rather than Lubuntu
<deleted_> and purple rather than blue
<deleted_> I'm not quite sure what apt thought it was doing
<deleted_> What do you mean by how did I install the system, Unit193
<Unit193> mini,iso, alternate cd, live, etc.  That means plymouth-theme-lubuntu (or whatever) was removed too.
<deleted_> Mmmm
<deleted_> I installed via standard install ISO
<deleted_> was over  ayear ago
<deleted_> *a year
#lubuntu 2015-05-04
<canne> hi all :) anyone had issues setting up samba unique to 14.04 ? (ie: no issues with 13.* or 12.*)
<Garrick1> !bonjour
<Finetundra> how would one reinstall libvncserver?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hi, I have this error that I was able to collect from dmesg: [   17.535173] [drm:parse_device_mapping [i915]] *ERROR* General definiton block child device size is too small.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Could you help me to understand what it means?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I was also wondering if that message points to why I keep getting artifacts in my DE.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> The artifacts don't happen all the time, but they frequently happen over icons and text.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I have an Optiplex GX270  with a 865g iGPU.  (lspci entry) "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)"
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Is there something I haven't gotten you that you need to help me?
<running_walker> if I have installed  both xserver-xorg-video-radeon, and xserver-xorg-video-vesa should I remove  xorg-video-vesa???
<running_walker> or should I remove xorg-video-cirrus?
<krytarik> running_walker: Why would you want that?
<running_walker> I dont know should I have all of them installed or only one?
<running_walker> if I want to run  xserver-xorg-video-radeon  should I remover the others or keep them?
<krytarik> Nope, not necessary.
<running_walker> ok but how do I know that xserver-xorg-video-radeon is used and not used another?
<krytarik> running_walker: By running "lshw -C video" or "lspci -k | grep -A 3 VGA", for example.
<running_walker> I use dual screen one is LVDS and the other is VGA
<running_walker> which is the right command
<running_walker> ?
<krytarik> That's not about the output device, but the graphics one.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Did anyone see what I asked about?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> You'll find it @ [10:41]
<GranoSalis> hi
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hi.
<GranoSalis> im having some problems with updating ma repositories
<GranoSalis> after  apt-get update i get a bunch of 404 errors
<JohnnyComeL8ly> That means that it can't connect to it....
<JohnnyComeL8ly> It being the server[s].
<GranoSalis> its surely because of me using lubuntu13... but im kinda stuck using it till the end of the week
<GranoSalis> i tried the US server with no luck
<GranoSalis> as well as my countrys server
<wxl> GranoSalis: it *IS* because of that. once end of life hits, all the normal locations in the repos disappears.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Oh, okay, I was ignorant of that.... sorry.
<GranoSalis> wxl: any way for me to upgrade to 15.04 from 13?
<wxl> GranoSalis: yikes.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Just download the ISO, back up your files, and install the fresh 15.04
<wxl> that's certainly one way
<JohnnyComeL8ly> What's another?
<GranoSalis> i hope there is one
<wxl> digging
<wxl> sadly i think that's going to be your best bet
<GranoSalis> because all stores here that sell cd's and dvd's are closed and i cant find my usb drives
<GranoSalis> seems like i have to find the usb drive
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ya better hope you have a fast internet connection, because you'll be there a while if you don't.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> wxl: Do you know about graphics issues?
<wxl> GranoSalis: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<GranoSalis> waiting is not that big of a problem as is not having flash installed
<wxl> JohnnyComeL8ly: to some very small degree. what's your problem?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I have this error that I was able to collect from dmesg: [   17.535173] [drm:parse_device_mapping [i915]] *ERROR* General definiton block child device size is too small.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> GranoSalis: You should be able to get the ISO without using flash.
<wxl> WILY WEREWOLF drm:parse_device_mapping [i915]] *ERROR* General definiton block child  device size is too small.
<wxl> oops
<wxl> wrong past
<wxl> https://youtu.be/9IfgX-k7Hag
<wxl> that's a weird problem JohnnyComeL8ly
<wxl> do you have any other symptoms?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yes, graphics get all choppy like... I'll try to get a snapshot.
<wxl> JohnnyComeL8ly: looks like the fix is in the works but it might be some time before coming down the line to ubuntu. you may want to search for bugs and if there isn't a bug report, make one. http://patchwork.freedesktop.org/patch/45621/
<wxl> in any case, this is *NOT* a *L*ubuntu problem, but an *U*buntu one
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Okay, thanks.  Does it matter if I'm using VGA?
<wxl> JohnnyComeL8ly: not totally sure, but i can't imagine it would. VGA is still pretty darn prevalent despite HDMI/DVI becoming increasingly popular.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Well, I'm using a Dell GX270 and all it has is a VGA.
<GranoSalis> failed to download repository information
<GranoSalis> i'll have to download the new release,thanks for the help
<wxl> right, should be fine, JohnnyComeL8ly
<wxl> GranoSalis: you sure your internet connection is working right and don't have any firewall issues of any kind?
<wxl> JohnnyComeL8ly: when you get the bug report done, let me know and i'll try to help triage it
<JohnnyComeL8ly> wxl: Where would I make the bug report?
<wxl> !bugs | JohnnyComeL8ly
<ubottu> JohnnyComeL8ly: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Okay.
<krytarik> !eolupgrades | GranoSalis: This would be it
<ubottu> GranoSalis: This would be it: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<GranoSalis> sorry was afk
<wxl> ooh good call krytarik
<GranoSalis> krytarik: i'll try that,thanks
<krytarik> GranoSalis: That'd still take a looong time though. :D
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Better to get a fresh ISO, I think.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> wxl: I looked through installed packages, and I can't tell which one gives me i915
<GranoSalis> im really thinking about just going to sleep and paying a buck tomorrow  to get the ubuntu dvd from my local cd store :D
<JohnnyComeL8ly> GranoSalis: Where are you, that you can do that?
<GranoSalis> Bosnia
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Does anyone know if they do that in the USA?
<GranoSalis> we dont have any pirating laws so that kind of stores are popular here
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Well, it isn't pirating...
<GranoSalis> linux isnt but thousands of games are
<GranoSalis> gotta fo,again thanks for the help
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hey, did you know my dad is Slovenian? (Not too far from Bosnia....)
<GranoSalis> Its a nice country,i hope that i will have a chance to visit it in the near future
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yeah, I want to do that too.
<wnickc> anyone ever had trouble adding online accounts?
<wnickc> i can open the window but clicking "add account" does nothing
<wxl> JohnnyComeL8ly: you figure it out?
<Nairolf21> wxl : I'll be here for the session about LXQT
<wxl> Nairolf21: great!
<Nairolf21> have you seen the keynote ? Is it interessting to see it ?
#lubuntu 2015-05-05
<Nairolf21> do you know how to relaunch the pannel if I choose to remove it manually ?
<Nairolf21> whois [FR]Dae
<[FR]Dae> fail
<Nairolf21> yes...
<[FR]Dae>  /whois [FR]Dae  /ns info [FR]Dae all
<Nairolf21> I'm not very friendly with IRC protocol, ok, thank you
<Nairolf21> unknown command for " /ns info [FR]Dae all"
#lubuntu 2015-05-06
<aladiah> How to make my Lubuntu 15.04 be compatible with Screen Mirror TV  on wifi tvs ?
<aladiah> this is a solution  sudo apt-get install arandr   ?
<kj4> ls
<ChunkzZ> just about to install lubuntu. anything I should do after the install is done??
<teward> ChunkzZ: not really, just use it
<teward> if there's any problems you can ask here, though
<leszek> ChunkzZ: maybe run the update manager once to see if there are updates available
<leszek> and install them of course
<teward> ^ that
<teward> but if you're on 15.04 there's not a huge delta between release date and now in terms of updates, although it doesn't hurt to run it
<leszek> a new bugfixed kernel is there
<teward> well the question then is what bugfixes are there :P
<teward> and do they affect the regular casual users :P
<leszek> most important maybe the race condition in chown that got fixed
<teward> mmm
<teward> indeed, that'd be useful, but again we're guessing what vrsion they are using, and since the timed out :p
<Jakey2> how do i change the default folder view
<Jakey2> to detailed view
<krytarik> Jakey2: "Edit → Preferences → General → Default View"
<Jakey2> krytarik, thank you that worked
<dreamon> hello. having a suspend problem. after suspend I cannot login - black screen. tty1 I kill light-locker and screen is back again.
#lubuntu 2015-05-07
<mikubuntu> i have a disc from the hospital with cat scan images, but lubuntu is not opening automagically -- any suggestions?
<mikubuntu> i have xubuntu restricted extras package installed, are there some other codecs/drivers i might need?
<holstein> mikubuntu: could be, the disc has a "viewer" with it, and you are required to run it with whatever operating system they require you to run it with
<holstein> when i had one of those, i was able to look around on the disc, manally, and open the images
<holstein> you can try adding the restricted extras..
<holstein> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mikubuntu> holstein it does have some files marked 'viewer,' but of course it wouldn't launch. i think i found the file with the images, but they won't open individually either
<holstein> but, it may be that its not even what we consider "restricted", but rather, just flat out requiring the bundled application
<holstein> mikubuntu: it wont matter what gets marked "viewer".. it'll be a matter of forcefully opening the files, other places
<holstein> the labels, and suggested default applications wont have to be relevant
<mikubuntu> is there a command line i could use to find image files and force open?
<holstein> mikubuntu: sure, but that wont help make things that are not designed to work, work
<holstein> mikubuntu: you dont need the command line.. you can simply right click and force open in another application
<mikubuntu> any suggested app?
<holstein> i know its not all that simple, straight forward, or constructive, but, keep in mind, lubuntu/ubuntu/linux is not doing anything to prevent those from openging
<mikubuntu> thats part of lubuntu standard?
<holstein> mikubuntu: i will literally keep in mind that im promised, from the creators of the media, support for a completely different operating system, and just start trying to open in *everything"
<holstein> mikubuntu: lubuntu's standard is completely open.. meaning, the creators of that disc are freely able to support it, but if they dont, you can have a challenging timne
<holstein> what i typically do is drag the data in, off the disc.. then, i will start sifting through, looking for a specific file type.. an extension
<holstein> .jpg, .png, for example... i will search around about how to open them with that specific information.. *not* searching lubuntu, but, ubuntu, and/or linux.. anything that works in ubuntu will happen in lubuntu
<holstein> no need to narrow the scope unnecessarily
<mikubuntu> oh, well -- i give up. not feeling well enough to wrastle with it. i tried right clicking image file. got nothin.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> it'll likely require digging deeper into what the file type is.. the extension
<mikubuntu> gnna try one more thing -- image magick
<holstein> mikubuntu: what file type are the media?
<mikubuntu> fpm
<holstein> you can feel free to share one, and i'll look at it, and let you know how i open, if i can
<mikubuntu> don't know really
<holstein> mikubuntu: dont know what? are they .fpm?
<mikubuntu> no, fpm was a slip of my keyboard hand ... lol
<holstein> you can ask in #ubuntu, for example, since, opening .fpm files will be the same, since, lubuntu is uubuntu
<mikubuntu> don't know the file type
<holstein> mikubuntu: you should be able to right click, in the file manager, and see details..
<mikubuntu> holstein thx, but i'm giving up for now
<klubuntu> Is it higher system requirements for 15.04 then 14.04.2 ? What to use xubuntu or lubuntu. I have 64bit cpu 1Gb ram.
#lubuntu 2015-05-08
<fishcooker> how to make lxterminal tab detachable
<ianorlin> fishcooker you may want to look into screen or tmux or byobu and detach the session then reaathch it but lxterminal has a way to open a terminal in a new ta but don't think you can take a tab and move it to another window unless you were using something like screen in the first place
<fishcooker> yes im with screen all the way
<fishcooker> thankyou ianorlin
<Auctus_> had lubuntu 14.?? before (i forget which) and the brightness keys on my laptop worked fine, just freshly installed lubuntu 15 and it doesnt work apparently, have to use xbacklight to change it
<leszek> Auctus_: is xev in terminal and showing the keys pressed when executed and brightness up or down pressed ?
<Auctus_> leszek: apparently not for the function key (which toggles between f9/f10 being those or being bright up/down
<Auctus_> the f9 and f10 keys work but the function modifier key apparently doesnt
<Auctus_> hp 6910p laptop
<leszek> might be a regression with the kernel. Did you try installing the kernel from 14.10 or 14.04 to test if it works with it ?
<Auctus_> no, how do i do that
<Auctus_> google 'downgrade kernel'? or something
<Auctus_> also f4 in the file manager no longer opens a terminal
<Auctus_> thats a diff issue though, f keys are fine, f4 is being registered, (f12 works for me to use guake), its a pacmanfm issue ors omething?
<leszek> Auctus_: downloasd the kernel from older releases simply. thedeb files should be enough
<drv_> hello
<drv_> on logging into the my lubuntu the desktop error occurs and I have to run pcmanfm --desktop to fix it manually. I do I fix this.
<ianorlin> drv_: is this an upgrade from older release?
<ianorlin> if you use one of the included but non defualt wallpares might end up with a black screen
<ianorlin> drv_ or did you mess with autostart settings and break something
<drv_> i have non default wallpaper, not touched the autostart.
#lubuntu 2015-05-09
<Nairwolf> I can't have sound on Lubuntu 15.04, I don't know what I can search
<Nairwolf> maybe my sound card is not detected ?
<Nairwolf> oh, wait, today it's work
<melodie> Nairwolf install pulseaudio and pavucontrol and try again
<melodie> aha today it works, what changed since last time? any update came in?
<melodie> the kernel perhaps?
<Nairwolf> no
<Nairwolf> yesterday I made already some update
<melodie> else, what is your sound card? some issues have been adressed by installing pulseaudio here, depending on the ubuntu flavor (ie lubuntu ships alsa only while xubuntu ships pulseaudio as well)
<Nairwolf> I've also installed lubuntu-restricted-extra
<Nairwolf> I don't know very well pulseaudio. It's a soft charged to control sound card ?
<melodie> I think the extra are unrelated, only the type of drivers included in alsa and pulseaudio for the chipsets
<melodie> it is a sound server
<Nairwolf> Because I've installed pulseaudio yesterday, and reboot my system
<Nairwolf> server ?
<melodie> that's it
<melodie> yes
<melodie> a sound server, as I'm telling you
<Nairwolf> okay, I suppose I don't know exactly the term of server
<melodie> remove pulseaudio, reboot, retry, you might have no sound again
<melodie> serveur de son
<melodie> ^^
<Nairwolf> but why pulseaudio is not installed by default ?
<melodie> not in lubuntu
<melodie> lubuntu ships with ALSA only and so do Bento btw
<melodie> some machines don't play well with pulseaudio anyway
<melodie> some sound cards, I mean
<Nairwolf> I've type sudo apt-get --purge remove pulseaudio
<Nairwolf> okay
<melodie> from there reboot, if you don't have sound again, then you know why the sound works today with pa installed
<Nairwolf> I've still sound before rebooting
<Nairwolf> now, reboot
<melodie> yes yes, before rebooting the sound isn't affected
<melodie> ok
<Nairwolf> but, yesterday, i've installed pulseaudio, then reboot my system
<Nairwolf> boot time seems longer with systemd that without it on 14.04
<melodie> possibly just logout/login would do, but you need to test that part too
<Nairwolf> I don't have pulseaudio, but, i've still sound
<Nairwolf> I don't know what happened yesterday
<Nairwolf> but i wasn't alone, so I was not crazy, there were no sound...
<Nairwolf> how can i have access to alsa settings ?
<melodie> with alsamixer in the console
<melodie> then once the settings are done you can invoke : "sudo alsactl store"
<melodie> seek for "alsamixer" on the linuxvillage forum, I put screenshots and explanations in French lately
<Nairwolf> thanks, it works very well, now
<melodie> welcome :)
<Nairwolf> in cli, how can I count the number of files ?
<Unit193> ls | wc -l  ? :P
<Nairwolf> okay, thank  you ?
<Nairwolf> ;)
<talsamon> hallo, I have nearly a dozen lines in xsession-errors like: upstart: upstart-event-bridge main process ended, respawning
<talsamon> upstart: upstart-event-bridge main process (number) terminated with status 1
<talsamon> but everythings seems to work - but what means that
<alevosia> hey there
<alevosia> I am trying to find a widget/indicator to monitor power consumption (mW or mA)
<alevosia> does anyone know if there already exists a applet/widget/taskbar icon that allows to monitor it?
<alevosia> no one?
<ianorlin> alevosia: I know of powertop on the command line and tubostat for some newer intel processors with turbo but don't know of a tray icon
<ianorlin> of course you could put one of these in a drop down terminal might work better
<ianorlin> conky might have seomthing that can do it but it seems configuring that takse a long time with how many options it has
<alevosia> ok, thanks ianorlin
<lisa_> hello... i apologize if it is rude to ask this abruptly, but i hve a question about lubuntu
<lisa_> is it possible to ask here?
<krytarik> lisa_: Yes, just ask.
<lisa_> great ok
<lisa_> so i think i installed lubuntu on my netbook
<lisa_> but when i check what operating system it runs it says ubuntu 12.04 lts and desktop environment lxde
<lisa_> so is that correct? is that basically what lubuntu is, ubuntu wuth that different desktop? or did i mess up the install somehow
<lisa_> there was an error at the end
<krytarik> lisa_: Nope, that's correct.
<lisa_> aha! okay thats all i wanted to know. thank you very much!
<krytarik> Welcome.
<evenadam> Hi all - I just installed lubuntu 15.04 on my dell inspiron 910, and there was no battery indicator in the tray. I found a 'battery monitor'  in the panel applets, but it is a yellow rectangle - a while ago I had lubuntu 14.04  on here and there was a more typical looking indicator, any thoughts on how I can get something like that?
#lubuntu 2015-05-10
<koala0012> why should i go out
<koala0012> on a saterday, when i rather test out a new distro
<koala0012> can;t help myself
<aramil> can someone help me please im trying to upgrade lubuntu 14.04 to lubuntu 15.04 and it gets stuck at Removing conflicting operating system files
<ModelEngine> hello, I am in need of a bit of help, if anybody has n e time. I am sort of a noob with linux. I ran ubuntu trusty for about a year as my primary OS, and have now switched to Lubuntu
<ModelEngine> on my shop computer, as it only has 512 ram
<ModelEngine> what i need is to figure our how to get Plank to autostart, as well as, to get pcmanfm to be pinned to the taskbar
<ModelEngine> pcmanfm was there, but then i did some tweaking, and now i can't get it back
<wxl> ModelEngine: how do you normally start plank?
<ModelEngine> wxl: I have to manually start it up by selecting it from Accessories or using the Run to open Plank
<wxl> !info plank
<ubottu> plank (source: plank): Elegant, simple, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-1 (vivid), package size 33 kB, installed size 319 kB
<wxl> oh that :) ok
<wxl> is the taskbar part of plank?
<ModelEngine> wxl: no, I have plank on the bottom and the taskbar up top
<wxl> ModelEngine: so the "taskbar" is pcmanfm?
<ModelEngine> wxl: no, what i think i mean is: pcmanfm was pinned to the Lubuntu task bar, but now i ccan't get it back
<wxl> ModelEngine: sorry, i meant lxpanel
<ModelEngine> wxl: sorry, I probably didn't explain very well. what i have is 2 problems. 1. I need to get pcmanfm to be pinned back onto the Lubuntu task bar
<ModelEngine> and I need Plank to autostart when i start Lubuntu
<ianorlin> Model engine right click on the panel panel settings goto panel applets if you don't have an application launch bar add one then add then right click on the application launch bar and add pcmanfm from accessories
<ModelEngine> ianorlin: hey man, thanks i will give it a try
<wxl> here's help with autostarting, ModelEngine https://askubuntu.com/questions/81383/how-can-i-add-new-autostart-programs-in-lubuntu
<wxl> tl;dr add the full command line to ~/.config/autostart
<ModelEngine> wxl: thanks, I will give it a try as well.
<wxl> i suggest prepending with @ which will get it to supposedly autostart if it crashes
<wxl> there's is also Preferences → Default Applications for LXSession → Autostart
<ModelEngine> wxl: yeah i tried the lxsession autostart thing but it still doesn't autostart
<ModelEngine> ianorlin: I tried that, and it worked! Thank you vey much. Only prob is when i did that I accidentally got rid of the 'shutdown' lubuntu icon, the little thing with the 1 and the 0
<wxl> ModelEngine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login#Revert_power.2Flogout_button_back_to_LXpanel
<ModelEngine> wxl: sweet, thanks
<ModelEngine> wxl: is lxterminal the same as ctrl + alt + del?
<ianorlin> no that is lxtask
<ianorlin> lxterminal opens with control alt t
<ModelEngine> ianorlin: what is the diff?
<ianorlin> lxtask is a task manager that you could stop programs with and see how much ram and cpu is used and lxterminal gives you a command line interface
<ModelEngine> ianorlin: oh, no, my ctrl alt del takes me to a terminal
<ModelEngine> ianorlin: i haven't set the hot keys to be like ms windows
<ianorlin> ModelEngine: ah but actually those are the defualts
<ModelEngine> ianorlin: so it defaults to ctrl alt del being for terminal, or the other way around?
<ModelEngine> ianorlin: so lxterminal is indeed the same as my ctrl alt del?
<ModelEngine> wxl: ianorlin: when I try to paste Plank into the ~/.config/autostart folder, it says this: The specified directory'/home/friendlyshop1/ .config/autostart' is not valid
<[FR]Dae> hi i have some black screen bug on install Lubuntu 15.04 https://translate.google.fr/translate?hl=fr&sl=fr&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D19785491%23p19785491
#lubuntu 2016-05-09
<Ingvix> how do I see my clipboard content in terminal?
<Ingvix> whops, wrong channel
<hateball> Ingvix: xclipboard
<NessaDevil> HI Guys. I have a problem with my lubuntu installation. Please have a look at the screenshot attached. http://bit.ly/276Wars
<inski> I installed 16.04 on an Advent laptop, runs fine on ac, on battery shows splash screen and occasionally login but normally goes straight to suspend, unfortunately there is then no gui only a terminal ctrl alt F1 any ideas
<Ingvix> My acer aspire one netbook suspends always at booting screen and in the login screen after that, continuesly if I don't login between the sleeps. If the process of suspeding has started before I login it may suspends even a moment after login. This behaviour also happens continuesly logged in if I have selected to suspend when closing the lid. Obviously I don't have that enabled but anyway. It's not earth shattering case but are there any known fixes? I
<Ingvix> only found this some what similar case: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2276661 and no solution is offered in the thread
<TheSilentLink> hello whats the best terminal program for lubuntu?
<Ingvix> how do change the font color of the clock in the task bar
<Ingvix> and can I change add an tray icon for an app that doesn't have on but is in the tray
<Ingvix> lubuntu doesn't seem to have too active community
<teward> moreso a lack of support because it's the middle of the day on monday?
<teward> :
<teward> pp
<teward> nobody's on a 'dedicated support staff' role ;)
<Ingvix> maybe
<lynorian> Ingvix, right click on the panel click panel prefrences and click on appearance and then change the color with a custom font color
<Ingvix> ah, yes, thanks lynorian
<Ingvix> I didn't realise that that determines the color of the clock too and I don't have any other text visible on the panel
<n-iCe> hi
<lynorian> are there any cursor themes that are not white or black my mom really wants to know and is giving me trouble over this
<lynorian> I personally don't mind because I can see the cursor well enough
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> lynorian: http://askubuntu.com/questions/533245/changing-the-mouse-cursor-shape-on-lubuntu
<lynorian> thanks n-ice
#lubuntu 2016-05-10
<Guest98465> i am having pointer issues, can anyone help me out?
<penguin1263> humans can go die
<administrador> hello. I  have Lubuntu 14.04 64 bits. All of a sudden I can't see my HDDs, they are not in the file manager anymore, I can only see one if I am root, how can I fix this?
<n-iCe> hi
<Ischwitz> hi
#lubuntu 2016-05-11
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2016-05-12
<starter> hi, nice to meet you. excuze me, if you okay, can you help me? i install lubuntu 16.04, but when i rebooting, return "lvmetad is not active yet; using direct activation during sysinit" message
<starter> like this error.."http://askubuntu.com/questions/767140/lvmetad-is-not-active-yet"
<tavi> hy
<tavi> i have a problem
<tavi> can i ask here?
<tavi> i want to upgrade from precise pangolin to trusty tahr
<tavi> questions: can i do that without a cd/dvd? if i upgrade would delete all my files? and my pc is old....can trusty tahr work on it?
<tavi> noone?
<lynorian> tavi yes trusty will probably work on it unless /proc/cpuinfo does not contain pae
<lynorian> but that is only a problem with some pentium m chips or things that were before pentium pro
<tavi> it's a sempron 2800+ and a radeon 9250
<Anastasia19> I hv no sound on my lubuntu
<hateball> Anastasia19: from speakers, headphones, anything?
<Anastasia19> Laptop
<Anastasia19> No sound
<Mint001> Hey guys. Flash is not working on chrome or firefox. I have installed, uninstalled & reinstalled pepperflash but at all times I am missing "/usr/lib/pepperflashplugin-nonfree/libpepflashplayer.so" Anyone any ideas what I can do ??
<krytarik> !crosspost | Mint001
<ubottu> Mint001: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Leo7> I'm using Lubuntu 16.04 is there anyway to get the sound icon to control the volume?
<ianorlin> Leo7 Do you mean the icon is not showing up or that the icon is on the panel and not controlling the volume
<Leo7> The icon doesn't control the volume, I can change the volume from alsamixer but it's static, I want a way to change the volume from the icon.
<ianorlin> Leo7 so you mean you see the icon but moving the volume level up and down does not change anything
<ianorlin> ugh I don't really know how to fix that
#lubuntu 2016-05-13
<sunstar> trying to install 16.04 alternate to a 4 gb sd card. getting an installation step failed error
<sunstar> 64 bit.  step is select and install software
<sunstar> verified hash on the iso
<sunstar> using ext2
 * sunstar twidles thumbs
<hateball> sunstar: quite idle here at this hour
<hateball> and I do not know the answer to your question
<hateball> have you tried installing to ext4?
<sunstar> hateball i think im going to install ubuntu server basic then sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<sunstar> hmmm might not have enough space for that
<hateball> sunstar: you can use the mini.iso
<hateball> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sunstar> ill give it a shot
<Ingvix> I'm trying to patch a file but output only says that only garbage was found in the patch input
<Ingvix> yet it seems to work on other persons pc without problem
<Ingvix> not sure what system he has but I was thinking if lubuntu had some kind of issue with this
<Ingvix> okay no problem I had a wrong input after all...
<hateball> :D
<sunstar> ....looking at the docs and it seems u need at least a 5gb hdd. so this is the wrong distro for a 4gb sd card
<JohnDoe_71Rus> miniiso + minimal-lubuntu = 3,6 Gb
<sunstar> thats what im wirking on. it takrs a while
<sunstar> working* takes*
 * sunstar sits twidling thumbs
<sunstar> well. dont know what whent wrong with the alternate iso but the mini iso seems to be working.
<sunstar> going to bed. looks like i should have a running system when i awake
<sunstar> night all! ^_^
<drab> hi
<drab> I'm trying to automate installing lubuntu and ubiquity doesn't set the hostname from dhcp even tho casper.log shows it reading it correctly
<n-iCe> hi
<ddstmaix> hello, i have installed Lubuntu on a packard bell  EasyNote and the only screen resolution than i can use on the screen parameter panel is 640X480, how can i change this ?
<jerry__> Hi - why does PCManFM sort hidden folders before regular folders? (Lubuntu 16.04)
<jerry__> I can't find an option to change this.
<lynorian> jerry__, this happens by name when have shown hidden folders enabled because of where . comes in sorting by name
<lynorian> if you sort by name descending they switch to the end
<lynorian> jerry__, so same reason foo.bar would show up before foobar
<jerry__> lynorian - yes, now the regular folders are before the dot folders, but they are sorted z to a, in reverse order alphabetically. Not what I wanted.
<lynorian> jerry__ how do you want them to be sorted?
<lynorian> so you want them to ignore hidden status
<lynorian> jerry__, I don't know if there is a way to change that
<jerry__> I am wanting the dot folders after the regular folders. There must be a config option for this somewhere. I'll have to do some deeper digging.
<pod_> was here the other week...
<pod_> checking back in. so glad i'm back on lubuntu
<pod_> :)
<pod_> got it all working with my asus
<wxl> welcome back pod_. we missed you :)
<n-iCe> :D
<pod_> really? lol
<wxl> in fact yes. n-iCe had to cry himself to sleep last night it was so bad. ;)
<pod_> oh boy...
<n-iCe> :<
<wxl> ok i'm being facetious. i'd be hard pressed to name 3 nicks of people visiting in the last week.
<pod_> i have very little requirements when it comes to "desktop environments"
<pod_> but one thing i'd like is a little larger area to click on to resize a window
<pod_> iirc, back in the day, that was an easily configurable thing. when i used mwm, fvwm, etc on sparcs in the 90s
<pod_> wxl: lol, it's that dead in here?
<wxl> pod_: no too many people
<pod_> oh
<pod_> right
<pod_> i read that wrong
<pod_> haha
<wxl> :)
<pod_> i figure most are drive-bys
<wxl> often, yes
<pod_> i am a bit of a drive-by myself, but i like to at least check back
<pod_> i should have just stuck with lubuntu instead of trying mint
<wxl> well if you're like the rest of us and you stay permanently connected on irc, feel free to hang out
<pod_> that was annoying
<pod_> yah
<pod_> i often stay connected to my tdichat (turbo diesel vw)
<pod_> but with baby here now and new computer, i usually just shut things down at night
<wxl> yeah well i'm not always in front of it, but i'm always connected. that's often the case for everyone else
<pod_> yup
<pod_> same thing on my tdi group
<wxl> is that on freenode?
<pod_> i used to be that way, but when i realized how much power my old shitt desktop was using a while ago...
<wxl> i assume not :)
<pod_> and my crappy laptop
<pod_> i started shutting down at night
<pod_> but pretty sure my new desktop (first one i ever bought for myself!)
<wxl> yeah i use a remote shell
<wxl> others use znc
<pod_> shold be pretty efficient
<wxl> yeah well it's not MY power being used :)
<lynorian> yeah one of the few things lubuntu does not do for old hardware is make it more power efficient
<lynorian> the other thing is it can't magically make the hardware capable of displaying more pixels
<pod_> it wasn't a lubuntu thing
<lynorian> pod_, yes I know it is not
<pod_> it was just the fact it was an old computer(s)
<wxl> well you can improve the power efficiency through the kernel
<lynorian> yeah it does not say give the cpu more c states
<lynorian> or cpu flags
<pod_> aka don't run firefox
<pod_> firefox.. it amazes me
<pod_> 250% cpu
<pod_> as soon as you go to a stupid place like cnn.com, firefox blows up
<wxl> blame the web
<pod_> i do
<pod_> i blame all of it
<pod_> i hate flash and all that crap... :(
<wxl> this is thinkpad specific but interesting reading if you want to reduce power http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_reduce_power_consumption
<pod_> i don't think i need that
<wxl> no one NEEDS it :)
<lynorian> pod_ you can even use powertop on the desktop
<lynorian> I think I install it in case I run into usb powermanagment problems quite useful for debugging as well
<pod_> not sure what that is
<pod_> but by getting a new desktop, pretty sure i cut some power losses
<pod_> i just get frustrated by how good hardware gets... and i feel like that just makes for more program bloat to be acceptable
<wxl> well that sort of goes without saying
<wxl> people want software to do more and more things
<pod_> of course
<wxl> them and their darn GUIs XD
<pod_> that isn't my issue. i just feel like there's too much redundancy and overhead to do things that just really aren't that important
<pod_> doing more is good :)
<wxl> that's true
<pod_> but doing it efficiently is another matter
<wxl> hey btw let's move this convo over to #lubuntu-offtopic. just in case someone actually has a support question and needs some advice
<pod_> yeah sure
<pod_> sorry
<teward> wxl: got a working yakkety daily?
<teward> ewps, wrong chan
<pod_> i do have a question that is for this channel tho
<pod_> :)
<wxl> go for it!
<wxl> and don't be sorry
<pod_> can i make the window borders a bit larger so it's easier to grab and resize?
<wxl> first of all, yes you can. second of all, i'm on the work computer (kubuntu) so to give you the answer i'd have to give you information from memory
<wxl> and let me tell you, i've got seriously random access memory
<wxl> all seriousness aside, in one of the openbox settings there's a way to change that stuff
<pod_> i think i just found it on google
<wxl> at one point i had mine basically non existent. they were like a pixel. it kind of sucked for resizing
<pod_> yeah
<wxl> but now i use a tiling window manager, so i don't resize much :)
<pod_> i like tiling
<pod_> like i was saying, back in the day i used mwm, fvwm, etc and even bought the whole set of Motif books
<pod_> i'm guessing it should be a config file similar to that
<wxl> back in the day, i used a tty
<wxl> so i'm moving up in the world XD
<pod_> yeah, me too :)
<pod_> maybe not as old as you.. not sure
<pod_> i'm 41 :)
<wxl> 39, so we're in a similar boat
<pod_> believe it or not, i went to brown and graduated with a comp sci degree
<pod_> but now i'm unemployed, and basically a home-carpenter/builder/car-guy
<pod_> :)
<drab> carpenting/building ftw, cs is overrated :)
<pod_> added openbox to my todo list
<wxl> fluxbox ix nice too
<pod_> i should probably go to #offtopic
<pod_> :s
<drab> watch "office space" 'nuff said :)
<wxl> kk
<drab> heh
<pod_> lol
<pod_> drab: my life was office space
<pod_> i worked on wall st back in 2000
<pod_> i actually worked for hotjobs.com back then
<pod_> heh
<pod_> oh the stories....
<drab> got a swingline stapler to prove it? :P
<pod_> i've got a hotjobs watch, a jacket, and some other items
<pod_> :D
<drab> the high of my career was to be asked to download the internet on a dvd
<drab> after all
<pod_> lol
<pod_> the whole thing?
<drab> they were much bigger than CDs, it ought to fit (true story)
<pod_> drab: i remember my dads computer had the bernoulli box
<pod_> :D
<drab> lo, nice one
<pod_> so much memory!
<pod_> it was hyuuuuge
<pod_> well, i just popped into offtopic
<pod_> i don't think i have any more linux issues to sort out
<pod_> gotta have respect
<pod_> so glad for dosbox tho. can play all my old computer games i loved in the 80s
<pod_> kings quest etc
<nastia> hey!
<nastia> Why I cant create new wifi network with WPA2 secutiry
<nastia> ?
<nastia> maybe I should install some packages
<nastia> I can create only wep
<BUSY> hey friends!  i'm having trouble with audio.  any volume which originates from chrome is substantially quieter than the rest of the system.  however i can't find any sort of application mixer. any ideas?
<wxl> alsamixer, BUSY
<wxl> run it in terminal
<wxl> also chrome has its own thing
<wxl> if you want something a little neater, try pavucontrol
<lynorian> although someitmes youtube videos have like drastically different volume lvels by application
<wxl> yuuup
<lynorian> and sometimes even in the same browser
<lynorian> actually I had a problem many tech conference talks were way too quiet
<BUSY> great! pavucontrol set the record straight
<BUSY> does this keep settings between sessions?
#lubuntu 2016-05-14
<nastia> My mouse cursor in lxde is missing when I lock the screen screen. But appear again if I log out and log in again. Why it could be?
<t04utu> If I unmount sda using the lubuntu live cd and then install lubuntu with the option erase disk and install lubuntu will it install in sdb_
<t04utu> ?
<t04utu> I mean mount
<Holister> hi
<Holister> little question
<Holister> os lxde make in gtk3??
#lubuntu 2016-05-15
<liu_beintu> Good day! can i ask something about my newly upgrade lubuntu 16.04 ?
<liu_beintu> !pastebin i just upgraded my two old laptop to lubuntu 16.04. i noticed that every time my screen sleeps and i'll open it again my mouse pointer will not appear. is anyone also experienced this problem? how to solve it? thanks!
<ubottu> liu_beintu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krytarik> (Getting helped in #ubuntu already.)
<liu_beintu> thanks krytarik !
<krytarik> Sure.
<krytarik> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<liu_beintu> i'm sorry.
<liu_beintu> :)
<phiona> i am now replacing my 14.04 ubuntu install with 16.04. i forgot how i did it the last time. i have dual boot. should i erase everything or do something else with my hd?
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> 's back
<LaserAllan> hey guys, I have a friends laptop that has a 2.10 Ghz dual core, 8 gigs of ram and integrated graphics, would lubuntu be a good choice or is a more demanding distro a better choice?, like Ubuntu GNOME or someting?
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> lubuntu
<n-iCe> will fly
<n-iCe> in that hardware.
<krytarik> n-iCe: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on one line - easier to follow for everyone.
#lubuntu 2017-05-08
<PeterBelelius> clicking Variety icon, the fold out screen disappears too quickly to be able to click a choice
<PeterBelelius> apart from that Lubuntu is an excellent distro for my older Lenovo x140e, xxxxxx
<PeterBelelius> anyone out there who can help me with that ?
<Shawn196|i7-Lubu> why doesn't lubuntu see my sony vaio laptop's webcam and microphone?
<pippo> jlkj
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
#lubuntu 2017-05-09
<LDG> Anyone here?
<wxl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LDG> Today I realized that i hold onto old laptop for a bit too long.  I have three laptop from 2010.  In my head one works best.  It has 4GB of DDR3 and and i3.
<LDG> The other is a 2010 HP mini laptop and a third has a intel celron processer and 4GB of DDR2 ram
<LDG> Is lubuntu considered a light OS?
<wxl> yep
<LDG> It seems to run really good on my netbook.
<LDG> I don't know if I should upgrade the DDR3/i3 laptop with an SSD or get one for my Intel Celeron / DDR2 laptop.
<LDG> What would you suggest?
<wxl> i'd go for the i3
<LDG> should i abandon the one with DDR2?
<LDG> Intel celeron
<LDG> The netbook kinds sucks but I like to carry it at work i have to type out a statement or 2.
<wxl> i mean you could do both but ddr is ooooold
<wxl> and celrons can be problematic at times
<LDG> laptops don't run on ddr anymore?
<wxl> ddr2 i meant
<wxl> tbh, ddr3 has gone by the wayside
<wxl> but it's hard as heck to find ddr2
<LDG> all this time i thought my i3 was a beast.  i hadn't stopped to think about that fact that i bought it 7 years ago.
<LDG> would you recommend I load up lubunto on the intel celeron or should I get a heavier OS?
<wxl> it will be hard pressed to run anything outside of lubuntu
<LDG> thanks for you help.
<LDG> i don't know anyone else that knows anything outside of windows.
<wxl> that's what we're here for :)
<ldg> need some help
<ldg> i installed lubuntu 16.04 on a hp mini netbook but cant see wifi networks.
<ldg> i'm new to linux. tried google but nothing seems to help.
<Rizoman> where can i download WIfi drivers for HP Stream Notebook
<Rizoman> i just installed Lubuntu and not able to connect to the internet
<Rizoman> wifi drivers are not installed yet....
<Guest4959> I've just installed lubuntu on a netbook and when I press any key it automatically brings up the log out / shut down prompt.
<leszek> Guest4959: sounds weird. Have you tried logout and login again ?
<Guest4959> Yeah I've done that and even reinstalled again using a pen drive. As soon as I press any key to type password it turns off.
<mishugana> hola
<mishugana> anybody in here?
<hateball> yep
<hateball> !ask | mishugana
<ubottu> mishugana: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mishugana> woohoo! :P
<mishugana> Okay, so here's my question: is Lubuntu, for all means and purposes, the same as Ubuntu if I want to use it for development?
<mishugana> My problem is this - I'm running an Ubuntu 16.04 (?) instance on my macOS using Vmware fusion, and it gets extremely hot even for moderate use
<mishugana> I've given 4GB (tried upto 6GB) RAM and 60GB
<mishugana> and have the usual bunch of compilers running (no heavy IDEs, just Emacs and Sublime Text at most)
<mishugana> and I had read the Lubuntu is far more resource-friendly than Ubuntu?
<mishugana> I know that a lot of the issues are due to Vmware fusion itself, but I'm looking for a handy distro that I can do development on, but is less resource hungry than Ubuntu
<hateball> mishugana: the only difference is the default DE
<mishugana> but with good support from libraries and software
<mishugana> DE?
<hateball> mishugana: if you already have ubuntu installed you can just apt install lubuntu-desktop
<hateball> and then pick lubuntu as your session on login
<hateball> it's the same kernel etc in the base
<hateball> mishugana: Desktop Environment
<mishugana> so, is it indeed more lightweight than Ubuntu in terms of performance?
<hateball> your... graphical desktop etc
<mishugana> Ah, okay... thanks
<mishugana> and also, is it possible to install it completely headless... I don't really need the UI
<hateball> mishugana: sure, install ubuntu server or the minimal iso
<mishugana> Hmmm... okay... and any idea if the it's leaner on resources than base Ubuntu?
<hateball> Ubuntu server? Of course
<hateball> there's no X installed at all by default
<mishugana> excellent... and it has access to the same repositories, right?
<hateball> mishugana: yes
<mishugana> thanks, hateball
<mishugana> that helps! :-)
#lubuntu 2017-05-10
<qswz> guys, whether you use sublime text or not, I'd be glad if you upvote https://github.com/SublimeTextIssues/Core/issues/1361, they don't care enough about linux users
<DJAnonimo> Hello, anyone here?
<wxl> yes but
<wxl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wxl> \:)
<DJAnonimo> well I have a problem. I want to run 16 bit colordepth
<DJAnonimo> but when I create a config file with 16 bit color depth the OS do not boot
<wxl> phew that's a request i've never encountered before
<DJAnonimo> it boot just in recovery mode.
<wxl> what file?
<DJAnonimo> etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wxl> let's see a paste of it
<DJAnonimo> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1238639
<DJAnonimo> from here
<wxl> going into recovery seems strange
<wxl> i could expect it failing to boot x, but not going into grub recovery
<wxl> have you looked in the logs?
<DJAnonimo> I go with press ESC
<wxl> huh?
<DJAnonimo> yes with a loader
<DJAnonimo> with xwininfo -root | grep Depth
<DJAnonimo> I get 16 bit result on recovery mode
<wxl> let's clearly define "recovery mode"
<DJAnonimo> I hope its not a fake
<DJAnonimo> before lubuntu is booting I do ESC key
<DJAnonimo> and then set kernel in Recovery mode
<wxl> why do you do that?
<DJAnonimo> because it do not boot in normal mode
<wxl> what exactly happens?
<DJAnonimo> when xorg.conf is configured on 16 bit mode
<DJAnonimo> stops on black screen with: /dev/sda1: clean 2244728/7684096 files, bla bla bla blocks
<wxl> ok, that's not that it fails to boot
<wxl> but more likely that x fails to handle your configuration
<DJAnonimo> yea
<DJAnonimo> something like this :)
<wxl> you can grep for EE (error) in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DJAnonimo> the question is... why :D
<wxl> in fact you can get to it from the blank screen
<DJAnonimo> after a failure or now?
<wxl> CTRL-ALT-F7
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> that's how to get back :)
<wxl> CTRL-ALT-F1
<wxl> ugh i'm tired
<wxl> not F at all
<wxl> no i was right
<wxl> sorry it's like an automatic thing
<wxl> physical memory works, but not mental memory :)
<DJAnonimo> let me powerup my laptop and set to 16 bit
<wxl> it's MOST LIKELY a syntax error
<DJAnonimo> screenshot here: https://ibb.co/k3jRbQ
<DJAnonimo> wxl still here?
<wxl> that's the only example of an error?
<DJAnonimo> I can upload you the whole log file...
<DJAnonimo> thats inside Xorg.0.log
<wxl> that would make the most sense
<DJAnonimo> https://pastebin.com/QdewYXUQ
<wxl> ok interesting. let me see the whole of the configuration file
<DJAnonimo> when trying to run "X -configure"  https://ibb.co/dvW6bQ
<wxl> still haven't seen the config file
<DJAnonimo> I just tried creating it... with no luck as you can see in the screen shot
<DJAnonimo> with just Screen section with color depth it fails...
<DJAnonimo> so the questio is... how to create a proper config file
<wxl> all you have to do is copy /etc/X11/Xorg.conf and paste it
<DJAnonimo> I tried with the screen section line
<DJAnonimo> Section "Screen"
<DJAnonimo> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<DJAnonimo> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<DJAnonimo> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<DJAnonimo>         DefaultDepth    16
<DJAnonimo> EndSection
<DJAnonimo> config file is https://pastebin.com/S81vph9S
<DJAnonimo> wxl: any idea?
#lubuntu 2017-05-11
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> howdy
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I have a problem with a screen-less laptop I just installed lubuntu on
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I was hoping it would treat it as a single monitor system as the bios did
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> but lubuntu thinks the only monitor I have connected to be a second monitor
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> and I can't see the start bar
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> theres only an lvds cable in there connected so it passes bios
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> nvm
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> its working right
<lyn||ian> Shawn|i7-Q720M, well you can run lxrandr and check save once you gett it working to have it start up that way each time
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> ah, I have a feeling it fixed itself
<lyn||ian> oh took a while to load
<nikolaj_> Hi, I can't get xrdp to use danish keybord when I use LXterminal, who can I change the keyboard layout (I can't even make a question sign )
<nikolaj_> solved serxkbmap dk
<nikolaj_> solved setxkbmap dk
<nikolaj_> Hi again when I set the keyboard with setxkbmap dk, and when I logout and log on the system i need to run the command again, Is there a way to run it automatic instead of starting the LXterminal
<genii> Have you tried gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.keyboard active false
<nikolaj_> genii, where do I set this setting
<genii> in the console
<nikolaj_> genii, should i be as sodi
<nikolaj_> sodu
<nikolaj_> sudo
<genii> I don't think so
<nikolaj_> genii, No such schema “org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.keyboard”
<nikolaj_> genii, this was the ansver when i run the command
<genii> meh
<nikolaj_> genii, when i start the LXterminal and run setxkbmap dk the it work until i clous the terminal and then open it. the I need to run it again
<nikolaj_> the problem was that I need to run xrdp-genmap local on the server and restart the service the it worked remotly :-(
<nikolaj_> :-)
#lubuntu 2017-05-12
<aleg> Buenos días, alguien me puede ayudar, lo que pasa que la barra de herramientas se ha desaparecido y no se como volver mostrar. gracias
<User_____> Hi
<User_____> #lubuntu I'm trying to install Lubuntu on a ibm thinkpad r51, then it interrupts and says that it's missing pae. Can someone help me with that?
<leszek> User_____: missing pae tells you that the kernel is not supporting your cpu
<leszek> Pentium M dohan core as far as I see. You could also try the bootparameter forcepae to see if it works
<User_____> leszek: Thanks for your help, I'll try it
#lubuntu 2017-05-13
<khan11> hello
<khan11>  ihave a problems to lubuntu booting time
<khan11> that have give lot of time for booting in dual boot system that have a update the lestest version 17.04 pleasethe help me to this problems
<Guest17589> hola como puedo restablecer mi panel de herramientas
<visit00005> Hi
<visit00005> lubuntu.me dont tell me the minimum requeriments to install in my laptop
<MrStein> Hi! How to boot the install medium to not go into gfx mode? My HW is incompatible. I can see grub and kernel boot messages, but then the screen goes black.
<MrStein> I'm interested in the "Try Lubuntu" option, just to get a shell.
#lubuntu 2017-05-14
<HelpShortcut> Sup guys, CTRL ALT T does not work but every other shortcut is working fine
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> I have accidentally remove the default panel after a new first install of ubuntu 17.04
<maxagaz> how can I recover it ?
<maxagaz> restore
<notf> Is there a canonical guide for installing Lubuntu on a computer via CD or USB?
<notf> Or does any old tutorial off google suffice?
<FoeHammered> This might be a silly question, but what on earth is the name of the stock Lubuntu clock? Regardless of that answer, how do I get a desktop clock that shows multiple timezones at once?
<FoeHammered> Never mind. Still not sure exactly what clock it nominally uses, but somebody hooked me up with Conky and I'm in looooove.
<slim_> hi, can this be installed on hp laptop?
<lyn||ian> slim_, yes most of the time unless something really wierd happens but there are lots of hp laptops
<slim_> mine is 250 g notebook,running win 10 .will it work?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://s30.postimg.org/nfkmqngq9/2017-04-01-094710_1920x1080_scrot.png icons on libreoffice window. this problem LO or lxpanel?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> LO 5.2.7.2 the same
<lyn||ian> JohnDoe_71Rus, I think it is actually maybe an openbox problem as that is what is drawing the window decorations and titlebars
<JohnDoe_71Rus> other window with icons. and old LO 4.4. with icons too
<JohnDoe_71Rus> at the bottom plank with icon
<lyn||ian> JohnDoe_71Rus, I see but this might be a thing that does not only happen with new libreoffice I do not think
<lyn||ian> it is a big archive
<strive> Hello. I'd like to know if there are any exclusives within Lubuntu that aren't included in lxde alone?
<lyn||ian> strive, icon theme and default settings and keybindings really
<lyn||ian> are the main things
<strive> lyn||ian: Ah, ok.
<lyn||ian> some of the program packages are not lxde of course and then there is the whole rest of the ubuntu archives
<strive> lyn||ian: Right.
<strive> I'll give Lubuntu a try :)
#lubuntu 2018-05-09
<laceylaney> Guys.... Finally convinced my wife to move to linux. Need a solution for syncing music to an ipod classic. Was thinking Rhythmbox since it has support. Any suggestions or advice guys ??
<xenial-user3> Does anyone know how to get a permanent id in char room?
<xenial-user3> I asked a question about a lubuntu programming yesterday and could find any saved message in this chat room
<xenial-user3> I hope to get a permanent id
<mck> Hello from Berlin!
#lubuntu 2018-05-10
<antis> heho, some days ago i tried to upgrade 16.04 to 18.04 - failed! (am aware this is still a pre-release and i "forced" the upgrade to be visible in the first place). Situation is described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1769184
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769184 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "I can't seem to upgrade to Ubuntu 18.04 from 17.10. It can't calculate changes." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<illki> #lxde
<jgehring> Hello I am in a bit of a pickle. I want to fall in love with lubuntu but I am having trouble getting the multiple monitors to save upon undocking my laptop. I am using two external monitors and I want to be able to restore my previous configuration after I undock from my docking station and then redock...
<lyn||ian> jgehring, ok this you will want to like keybind something in openbox with an xrandr command or make a script
<lyn||ian> or use save and then mv the file to something like docked_xrandr.sh
<lynorian> oops forgot that saving left .desktop file
<lynorian> but why did I not think of that earlier
#lubuntu 2018-05-11
<irgendwer4711> hi, I try to unlock network settings dialog, but unlock button does not work.
<irgendwer4711> It seem graphical su is missing in lubuntu 18.04
<diogenes_> irgendwer4711, it's gksu
<irgendwer4711> its not there
<diogenes_> sudo apt install gksu
<irgendwer4711> not working
<diogenes_> what's not working?\
<irgendwer4711> Package 'gksu' has no installation candidate
<irgendwer4711> https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=268140
<diogenes_> try beesu package
<irgendwer4711> also no bessu
<irgendwer4711> beesu
<diogenes_> what lubuntu version?
<irgendwer4711> 18.04
<diogenes_> irgendwer4711, this is what it's adviced to use instead: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/polkit.8.html
<irgendwer4711> diogenes_: policykit-1?
<irgendwer4711> or lxpolkit?
<diogenes_> irgendwer4711, i don't use any of those so i can't tell you for sure
<irgendwer4711> ok
<dunpeal> Hi. How well does latest Lubuntu (18.04) work with HiDPI laptops?
<Teggun> Hey, is anyone having issues with displaying .gif files with gpicview? It seems like .gif files are not playing at all, it only plays the first frame and the last.
<Teggun> Any idea on how to fix this, if possible?
#lubuntu 2018-05-12
<IsSnooAnAnimal> Hello there! I booted up my VirtualBox Lubuntu 16.04 VM to a blank screen with only a cursor. I can get into TTY, and I tried just about everything I can think of. Booting to a previous kernel, updating + upgrading, reinstalling lightdm and lubuntu-desktop, executing startx, nothing seems to work.
<IsSnooAnAnimal> jesus
<qswz> Any of you using chromium?
<qswz> you'll notice that each tile you make a browser search, there's a &client=ubuntu querystring
<qswz> time*
<qswz> it's lubuntu specific, doesn't happen on ubuntu
<qswz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/1766937 I reported it there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766937 in Lubuntu Artwork "chromium always append &client=ubuntu to searches" [Undecided,New]
<jong> hello?
<jong> can anyone help me, why if i installed netbeans7.4 and jdk7  on my laptop with lubuntu my only one browser firefox after the installation the two said software i can no longer open it. it says profile is missing.
<antis> dunpeal: IDK, but why don't you check with a live-system? I suspect HiDPI support improved with LXQt.
<zleap> hi
<zleap> is there a tool in lubuntu for controling the touchpad,  I would like to disable pad while typing in a similar way to how I can do that in xubuntu
<n-iCe> hi
<antis> zleap: i guess you have a key to disable the touchpad?? This is done via ACPI. Has to be configured in grub (yeah the bootloader). You need to edit the line "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT" file /etc/default/grub and add the options "acpi_osi= acpi_os_name=Linux"
<antis> zleap: complete line looks like this for me: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi= acpi_os_name=Linux"
#lubuntu 2018-05-13
<intrepid> anybody know if 18.04 has any spectre/meltdown-related issues like 17 did?
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<wxl> you'll notice that i386 and meltdown are kind of bad all the way around
<intrepid> thx
<intrepid> ya, RIP old arch's
<wxl> (also for arm)
<ChunkzZ> diogenes_, how accurate is the sudo inxi -Fxrc0 with the battery stats? I'm seeing... BAT1: charge: 36.0 Wh 79.0% condition: 45.5/48.8 Wh (93%) I left it on charge over night and it's on 79%?
<ChunkzZ> diogenes_, nvm. I removed the battery, removed the psu, held the power button for 20 seconds and it's charging. though my laptop is on green instead of the red indicator :P
<ChunkzZ> lmao, defiantly nvm, I had an option in my bios to only charge to 80% :P
<diogenes_> )
#lubuntu 2019-05-06
<someball> hi, I'm using lxpanel and I'd like to get the ids of the windows on the lxpanel taskbar
<someball> its for hotkeys purposes
<someball> anyone has an idea of how to do it?
<wxl> someball: you mean as x understands it?
<someball> not sure, I want to pass it as a parameter to wmctrl
<wxl> cuz you can probably do that with the likes of xwininfo but not lxpanel
<someball> this command focuses a window
<someball> wmctrl -i -a "$appId"
<someball> if you give it the right id
<someball> ok, ill check out xwininfo
<wxl> someball: something like `xwininfo -name lxterminal | grep "Window id" | awk '{print $4}'`
<wxl> someball: that said it would probably work to do `wmctrl -i -a "$(xwininfo -name lxterminal | grep 'Window id' | awk '{print $4}')"`
<wxl> someball: or more generally, if you wanted to pass a value `wmctrl -i -a "$(xwininfo -name ${application} | grep 'Window id' | awk '{print $4}')"`
<someball> yeah I can get every window id with wmctrl, but what I want is to know what their position is in the taskbar
<wxl> oh, and use -int if you want integer values
<someball> wmctrl displays the ids in the order that the app was ran
<wxl> yes, but it's a question of hexidecimal or integer
<someball> int
<wxl> then pass -int to xwininfo
<someball> been reading the man pages for wmctrl and xwininfo
<someball> nothing about the taskbar there
<wxl> because it has nothing to do with the taskbar
<someball> haha, yeah I figured
<wxl> as i said before, lxpanel's understanding of the sequence of opened applications is not exposed to the user
<wxl> one thing you might want to do if you're working on sequential behavior is to look at the PID
<someball> mmm, I dont need the ids to focus a window, so if there is a way to read the windows names on the taskbar that would do it
<wxl> nope
<someball> what is PID?
<wxl> put another way: lxpanel keeps its information about applications on the taskbar a secret
<wxl> process ID
<wxl> they are sequential
<wxl> xprop should give you it in the form of something like _NET_WM_PID(CARDINAL)
<wxl> or you could just pgrep
<someball> yeah I dont think thats gonna help me, I need the exact same order of the taskbar
<wxl> well it's the order they're opened, no?
<someball> not neccessarily
<wxl> oh?
<someball> I mean, I reorder some of them to a spcific order
<wxl> so don't do that and then you'll have it XD
<someball> which reminds I also want to hotkey a way to reorder them automatically
<someball> lol
<someball> ok if it cant be done with lxpanel do you know one that lets me control it via terminal?
<wxl> the problem is you're asking for information only the panel understands
<someball> I hope this journey for some hotekeys ends up in me making my own taskbar program xD
<someball> I meant I hot it does NOT end up like that
<wxl> welllllllllllllll
<wxl> i don't see anything in xwininfo or xprop that would give you what you want
<someball> I guess my hotkeys dreams will have to stop for now
<wxl> i mean you could probably use some other panel
<someball> yeah I'm gonna explore that later
<someball> hey I'm having a problem with lxhotkey
<someball> I have added a bunch of hotkeys but there is no wat to scroll down on the list
#lubuntu 2019-05-07
<someball> hi, how can I open an undecorated window from the terminal?
<someball_> Im back, did I miss any answers?
<wagner> esse Lubuntu 19.04 ta bom d+
<wxl> !en
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<wagner> I'm sorry
<wxl> no problem. i'm sorry i can't speak more languages :/
<wagner> as I was saying this Lubuntu 19.04 is wonderful!
<wxl> i'm glad to hear it! in the american k-12 education system, a d+ is considered a very bad grade XD
<wagner> My English is D +
<wxl> hahahahah
<wxl> you're doing better than my.... what's your langauge?
<wagner> portuguese - Brazil
<wxl> oh man i would have never guessed
<wxl> i could see a small similarity to spanish but there were too few words to make anything out of it
<wxl> you should have said more.. i'm sure i would have bumped into a cedilla eventually :)
<wagner> kkk
<wxl> anyways thank you for your kind comments
<wxl> anything else you'd like to see us change or add in the near future?
<wagner> If you speak in Spanish, you're already in good size
<wxl> hehehhe
<wxl> un poquito
<wxl> we do have a spanish channel (#lubuntu-es)
<wagner> I was in lubuntu 18 and I thought it was very ugly but in this new version it was beautiful and faster the team hit the fly this time
<wxl> i have been a long time user of lubuntu and never really complained too much about tht elooks or the speed, but now that we have the lxqt version, i agree with you!!! :)
<wagner> it is very perceptible the gain of speed, precisely because I am testing it in slow machines and really it is faster in this version
<wxl> nice!
<wagner> but the browser firefox is still slow to see videos from youtube, I installed the chrome and it is better to watch because it does not catch almost anything by the chrome
<wxl> i find the modern web to be problematic and taxing on any system, honestly
<wxl> however, i'm sure google has chrome optimized for their services (youtube, gmail, etc.)
<wxl> have you tried falkon?
<wagner> I do not know this falkon
<wxl> !info falkon
<ubottu> falkon (source: falkon): lightweight web browser based on Qt WebEngine. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-0ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 2092 kB, installed size 9873 kB
<wxl> it's a newer application from kde
<wxl> we originally considered it for 18.10.. it's possible we might re-visit that discussion, but we were thinking that people would want to have a full featured browser. falkon is light and fast, though!
<wagner> I believe people just like me are looking for a browser that plays the youtube videos well if you do that for sure the rest will work fine
<wagner> although I am mumbling without much reason because I am testing the Lubuntu on a PC Well Weak AMD C-50 dual core 1200GHZ 2GB DDR3
<wagner> I recently added a lot of 6 machines with this configuration and I would like to find a functionality for them, I was thinking of putting together a cluster but I'm not really sure how to proceed
<wxl> oh a beowulf cluster would be fun
<wxl> i've never done it though
<wxl> i'm sure there's some cloud software you could use to pool resources
<wxl> @teward001 you got any ideas?
<wxl> i have to take off myself. nice talking to you wagner. please don't hesitate to stick around!
<wagner> I would like to create a cluster to improve the performance for navigation and common tasks but from what I've been studying on the subject a cluster is more for divided tasks and not so much for one, I do not know if I'm right
<wagner> I hope to see you again
<wagner> tks
<lubot> Ja Tu was added by: Ja Tu
<wxl> @tsimonq2: why are we using ark instead of lxqt-archiver?
<lynorian> wxl how long has lxqt-archiever been around?
<wxl> good question and oh i guess we should move this to -devel my bad
<lynorian> sappheiros: thanks I messed that up somewhat
<sappheiros> ?
<sappheiros> what happened?
<sappheiros> oh
<sappheiros> the manual ? yw
<lynorian> well I fixed something in the manual
<DiscoDynamite> how to change folder icon lubuntu ?
<DiscoDynamite> i have created a shortcut pointing to a directory in desktop, want to change the folder icon of this
<wxl> what version?
<DiscoDynamite> Latest version, 18 LTS
<DiscoDynamite> https://askubuntu.com/questions/191777/custom-folder-icon-in-lubuntus-pcman-file-manager - tested this , i am unable to make it work
<wxl> that's not exactly the latest version but ok XD
<DiscoDynamite> i mean latest in LTS :D.  I know normal is version 19, with new sleek interface
<wxl> so how did you create this shortcut to be clear?
<DiscoDynamite> wxl, using terminal -->  ln -s /path_to_directory/MY_Music ~/Desktop/MY_Music
<DiscoDynamite> where "MY_Music" is the directory name
<wxl> doesn't seem to work for shortcut
<DiscoDynamite> do i have any workaround
<DiscoDynamite> or any other option
<wxl> none that i know of
<DiscoDynamite> Nautilus seems to have option, but i'm very much happy with lubuntu :)
<wxl> YES there is a solution
<wxl> use the latest version
<DiscoDynamite> 19.04 ?
<wxl> yep
<diogenes_> DiscoDynamite, what's the issue?
<DiscoDynamite> will take lots of time in re-configuring.
<wxl> diogenes_: setting a custom icon on a soft link on the Desktop in 18.04
<DiscoDynamite> also LTS is kind of safe bet fro me.
<wxl> except that come 2021 you'll never be able to use LXDE in Lubuntu again
<DiscoDynamite> yup that true
<wxl> whereas LXQt carries on forever
<wxl> also, LXDE development has long been virtually non-existence
<wxl> while LXQt is constantly being developed
<wxl> so the best long term "safe bet" is LXQt/19.04
<DiscoDynamite> absolutely, LXDE is past now
<DiscoDynamite> now i'm just being little lazy/scared to reconfigure everything after installing the new version
<wxl> well the writing is on the wall. you're going to be doing it in a couple years at least XD
<DiscoDynamite> diogenes_, do you have any suggestion in changing the shortcut icon ?
<krytarik> DiscoDynamite: https://askubuntu.com/questions/221572/create-desktop-file-as-shorcut-to-a-folder-in-lubuntu-lxde/910538#910538 - if you just want to open the folder from the desktop or file browser, this would work.
<diogenes_> DiscoDynamite, yeah try that ^
<DiscoDynamite> wxl, yes true .. i think i should install that in VM and give it a run before installing in my daily use pc
<DiscoDynamite> krytarik, thank for the link checking it now.
<DiscoDynamite> that worked
<DiscoDynamite> thanks 😊
<DiscoDynamite> downloading Lubuntu 19.04 as well , thanks wxl for the suggestion
<wxl> enjoy :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: why are we using ark instead of lxqt-archiver?], lxqt-archiver is still in Alpha
<flyback> how do you tell the wifi app *NEVER* try another wifi ap, I don't care if you are on fire
<sappheiros> quassel is still opening links in firefox
<sappheiros> how do i make it falkon?
<sappheiros> i've already changed HTML file association to falkon
<sappheiros> don't know what else to do
<diogenes_> sappheiros, what about link in terminal and hexchat?
<sappheiros> diogenes_: i don't understand.
<wxl> unset BROWSER, most likely
<sappheiros> 'no manual entry for unset'
<sappheiros> (i tried 'man unset')
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53
<wxl> unset is a bash reserved word. if you look at the bash manpage you'd find it.
<wxl> lxqt-config sets it and it can cause all sorts of problems
<sappheiros> [Environment]
<sappheiros> BROWSER=firefox
<wxl> after that, i'd do `xdg-settings set default-web-browser org.kde.falkon.desktop`
<wxl> kill it with fire!
<sappheiros> i can't change it in featherpad after navigating to it with pcman?
<wxl> you need to do it as soon
<sappheiros> ?
<sappheiros> sudo?
<wxl> also do `xdg-settings set default-url-scheme-handler http org.kde.falkon.desktop` and also for https
<wxl> root is what i meant but yes same difference
 * sappheiros gets nervous and thinks maybe opening firefox for quassel links isn't so bad ... ... ...
<sappheiros> i'd try to follow instructions on mandriva linux and things would break
<sappheiros> or ubuntu c. 2008
<wxl> oh come on
<wxl> it's not that scary :)
<wxl> also remove it from $HOME/.config/lxqt/session.conf
<fumbly_bumbly> sappheiros: you get it working? cuz i did. :)
<diogenes_> Falkon rules!
<akakaka> Hey can anyone tell me what thus is installing https://imgur.com/a/Vn6HXPZ
<akakaka> U have live usb with Lubuntu
<akakaka> when I open the Disk creator
<akakaka> the Installing pop-ups immediately
<wxl> akakaka: it's a known bug unfortunately.
<teward> wxl: is disk creator the defunct thing from an eon ago, or `dus`/`guidus`?
<akakaka> so it's not installing anything? :)
<teward> 'cause I could have sworn the older general disk creator was replaced with dus/guidus
<wxl> no, let me find that bug
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/disco/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1629715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1629715 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Disco) "usb-creator-kde shows the install popup after a few seconds of launching without any input" [High,Triaged]
<wxl> it's on my TODO list to get that fixed all the way back to xenial but i keep getting stuff thrown on top of the list :/
<akakaka> ok thank you
<akakaka> was worried its installing os over os
<akakaka> :-)
<wxl> hahahha well yeah not that one XD
<teward> wxl: time to fix this in Eoan :P
<sappheiros> =away
<sappheiros> no, i got distracted
<sappheiros> wxl: you said to execute `xdg-settings set default-web-browser org.kde.falkon.desktop` after something. what am i supposed to do before that?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> it's on my TODO list to get that fixed all the way back to xenial but i ke …], I am ready to do it if you have other more priority tasks. Right now trying to understand the #6 comment there. Let me know if you want me to work on it.
<sappheiros> yes, xdg-settings get default-web-browser = firefox.desktop
<sappheiros> how do i unset $BROWSER? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GMGbBZVn5Z/
<sappheiros> wxl: ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [I am ready to do it if you have other more priority tasks. Right now trying to u …], Wxl ^
<teward> i think wxl saw the message :P
<teward> and will see it when he's less busy :P
 * sappheiros checks https://askubuntu.com/questions/79305/how-do-i-change-my-default-browser
<sappheiros> should i not ping in this channel?
<sappheiros> please see also https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Shhs3nm2y2/
<sappheiros> i tried update-alternatives
 * sappheiros checks https://askubuntu.com/questions/490255/no-manual-entry-for-unset
<sappheiros> unset $BROWSER returned without any result; see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3qCWzMGK7h/ i tried sudo unset $BROWSER also
<sappheiros> this is what i mean that linux still seems a "hobbyist OS" -- changing the browser an IRC client launches takes >10 minutes ...
<sappheiros> just lxqt-config-session and changed firefox to usr/bin/falkon, still quassel opens links in firefox ...
<sappheiros> ah, sudo lxqt-config-session , erased 'firefox' from default browser, this time when closing it says some things may not take effect 'til next sign in ...
<sappheiros> augh, still didn't work
<wxl> sappheiros: not sure insulting the work of others who are trying to help you for free is going to result in actions that meet your expectations
<wxl> sappheiros: i mean, you're fully welcome to go use an operating system that is without bugs. i mean, there's lots of those, right?
<sappheiros> o_o did i insult? i'm sorry if i did
<sappheiros> was it the comment 'hobbyist OS'? I meant that it was an OS that required effort spent on the part of the user, not that there was anything wrong with the hobby
<wxl> yes, because windows and os x are just flawless
<wxl> they absolutely have no problems whatsoever
<sappheiros> what did i say that was an insult? again i'm sorry, i didn't intend to
<sappheiros> yes, i reported >400 problems with Windows 10 ...
<wxl> so then it requires extra effort and is a hobbyist OS too, eh?
<sappheiros> i was actually offended and felt cheated by Microsoft, telling myself i'd never buy another Microsoft product as long as their current CEO was there, that i had been duped into paying to be a beta tester
<sappheiros> i think if you pay for a product, you shouldn't have to struggle with malfunctions
<sappheiros> 2/3 of my reports to the windows feedback hub were upvoted by others who had the same problem, too
<sappheiros> (i used surface pro 4 for my phd work)
<wxl> and so logically if you DON'T pay for a product, you should have all the more reason to not have problems?
<sappheiros> no, of course if you don't pay then you should put more effort into it
<sappheiros> i did not mean 'hobby' as a bad thing
<sappheiros> i meant like, instead of learning to play guitar, or studying some other topic, it required time spent learning linux/ubuntu
<sappheiros> i did not mean to say anything offensive :(
<wxl> look, the fact of the matter is that there's no such thing as perfect quality
<wxl> not in software, paid or not, not in physical products, nothing
<wxl> you WILL have problems
<sappheiros> that's a good point.
<wxl> the issue we're describing is a problem, which is why it has a bug report, which means we are aware of it and are working to fix it
<sappheiros> oh. i thought i was just bad at computers.
<sappheiros> i thought you had given the solution earlier, and i was bad at following it
<wxl> i gave you a workaround
<sappheiros> i read 'help unset' and tried various combinations of that command, but couldn't unset $BROWSER like you said
<wxl> a band-aid over the real wound
<wxl> does `echo $BROWSER` produce anything?
<sappheiros> like unset -v $browser, sudo unset $BROWSER
<sappheiros> yes: firefox
<sappheiros> i tried to remove it via lxqt-config-session as i recall, didn't work
<wxl> so just do `unset BROWSER`
<wxl> no dollar sign
<wxl> yeah lxqt is where the problem is
<sappheiros> that returned the prompt with no message
<wxl> yes, but it unsets it
<sappheiros> now it's blank
<sappheiros> i mean, i tried echo $browser again
<wxl> i'll give you a clue: if you run a command and then do `echo $?` it will return a number that is the exit code. in general if you see a 0, that means it is successful
<wxl> some commands return no actual output
<sappheiros> now i'll try xdg-settings set default-web-browser org.kde.falkon.desktop
<wxl> of course that doesn't necessarily apply in this case, but
<sappheiros> i'm still getting: xdg-settings: $BROWSER is set and can't be changed with xdg-settings
<wxl> did you remove it from the configuration files?
<sappheiros> through lxqt-config in terminal?
<sappheiros> file association (HTML) is already falkon and i don't know what else to do
<wxl> ok i'm going to spell this out a little clearer
<wxl>  1. run in terminal: `sudo nano /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/session.conf`
<wxl>  2. arrow down to the line with BROWSER on it
<wxl>  3. hit ctrl-k to cut the line
<wxl>  4. hit ctrl-x to exit
<wxl>  5. hit yes when asked to save the buffer
<wxl>  6. run in terminal: `nano ~/.config/lxqt/session.conf`
<wxl>  7. if there is a BROWSER line here, repeat steps 2-5, otherwise ctrl-x and no
<wxl>  8. run in terminal: `unset BROWSER`
<wxl>  9. run in terminal: `xdg-settings set default-web-browser org.kde.falkon.desktop`
<wxl> 10. run in terminal: `xdg-settings get default-web-browser` and you should get org.kde.falkon.desktop. this would only fail if you didn't have it installed!
<wxl> 11. to be really sure run this in terminal: `xdg-open http://lubuntu.me` and falkon will open
<sappheiros> wxl: thanks for all you do btw
<sappheiros> wxl: should i create an askubuntu question and post this solution to help future people?
<wxl> sappheiros: you could if you want. i mean the solution *IS* written into the bug report
<sappheiros> oh. did you link that earlier and i failed to click and read?
<wxl> well
<wxl> yes :)
<sappheiros> D:
<sappheiros> :(
<sappheiros> sry
<sappheiros> *Sorry about that.
<wxl> all god
<wxl> it's in the bug report. see the "bug description" under "workaround" heading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/disco/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1629715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1629715 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Disco) "usb-creator-kde shows the install popup after a few seconds of launching without any input" [High,Triaged]
<wxl> uh oh
<wxl> hahahha
<wxl> not that one!
<sappheiros> do i need to restart or log out and back in?
<sappheiros> i want to click a link here and see if it fixed it
<wxl> nope
<sappheiros> it worked! :D <3
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-session/+bug/1824654
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1824654 in lxqt-session (Ubuntu) "using BROWSER environment variable to set default browser creates several problems" [High,Triaged]
<wxl> that one jeez
<wxl> supposedly upstream has a fix in the works for this but i haven't seen it yet, so workaround it is until then
<sappheiros> oh, i did open that and skim through it. didn't see the solution posted
<sappheiros> oh, i see it now.
<sappheiros> i didn't know about sudo nano though
<wxl> i wasn't explicit about that
<wxl> but know this: anything up the hierarchy from $HOME will require elevated privledges
#lubuntu 2019-05-08
<UniqueCrash5> Hello? Anyone about?
<lubot> uniquecrash5 was added by: uniquecrash5
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> (trying via telegram instead)
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> Well, if anyone pops in - I'm trying to install lubuntu on an old computer with a hard drive that is slightly smaller than the required, technically speaking (3.8 GB). Is there a workaround for this or am I just plain out of luck?
<wxl> yikes that might be pushing it
<wxl> you're trying 19.04 i'm assuming?
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> Yeah. I found some stuff that gave instructions for fooling an older version of the installer, but Calmar works different
<wxl> oh it's even easier with cala
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> I'm somewhat surprised I'm not seeing other distros that use less space too
<wxl> if i remember correctly it's /etc/Calamares/modules/welcome.conf .. just edit the storage key or remove it from the required section
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> requiredStorage
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> ?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> Already had that file open, so that was a quick change! Now lemme try this...
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> Well, at some point I seem to have messed up my partition. Hrm. If I Create a partition, does it need a mount point? Any flags to set?
<wxl> yeah mount it to / and give it boot
<wxl> i presume you don't have uefi
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> Er, I'm gonna presume that too :D
<wxl> let's see if you remember this
<wxl> at the GRUB boot screen, did you have a memtest option?
<wxl> or oooh better yet.. was it black, or stylized blue with the lubuntu logo?
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> Stylized blue
<wxl> no uefi then, carry on
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> I'm at 21% - unsquash filesystem. Looks promising.
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> (it's a Asus eee pc 701 - the first one they made! It's tiny and kind of adorable. Good speakers too)
<wxl> if it dies, it will be at the very end
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> Still at 21%. Much blinky light on the USB drive, so something is happening...
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> 22%. So it's doing something. Slowly. Ooh 23%! Okay I'll quit spamming the channel and let you know when something concrete happens. :P
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> Installation Failed.  … Failed to unpack image /cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs … rsync failed with error code 11.
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> Just plain not enough room?
<wxl> how far did you get?
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> Not much further than that 23% I think
<wxl> that sounds like not enough room but i'd expect it to have gotten farther assuming you used the full 3.8gib
<wxl> did you check the iso hashes and check the disc for defects at the boot screen?
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> No, lemme give that a shot
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> Forgot I had to forcepae, checking drive for errors with that flag now
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> No errors found
<wxl> yeah i've never tried to see whta it's like without the right amount of space, but it seems to give an unpackfs error
<wxl> mine's a little more vague it seems
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> Drat
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> external hard drive? :)
<wxl> anyways i'm out for the night. good luck!
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> That would be kinda weird. Eh, I'll poke around at other alternatives. It previously had Windows XP, heh
<lubot> <uniquecrash5> Cheers!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward [<teward> i think wxl saw the message :P], You never know :)
<hide_> Anyone have a moment to spare?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> command !ask
<hide_> (First time in IRC bare with me please. ._.)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> np, just ask your question.
<hide_> I'm trying to figure out if the packages that's trying to auto-DL are an error of me not updating the lists or if they just never existed in the first place.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> more info please.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what is trying to delete?
<hide_> I'm trying to install Japanese as a language, and it throws me this link with error 404
<hide_> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.7/libmysqlclient20_5.7.25-0ubuntu0.18.04.2_amd64.deb
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which update list do you mean?
<hide_> Under the languages, the GUI languages interface.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thats for mysql
<hide_> That file doesn't exist in the repo but the one for 18.04.1 does.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> have you google your problem
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or ddg?
<hide_> In my viewpoint either it just didn't get added to the server under that name or somehow it got added under that name when Lubuntu 18.04.2 was packaged together which I highlt doubt.
<hide_> I know I can manually retrieve the 18.04.1 version and it'll work fine, but I'm trying to figure out why the link is broken by default.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, I really don't know
<hide_> If it was an oversight on cannonicals end or whomever overlooked it, it needs to be corrected.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe some other can give you an answer
<hide_> It's allright, since it's cannonical's server I'll probably shoot them an email asking about it.
<hide_> Just wanted to see if it was an issue specific to Lubuntu before I went to them.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not specific of lubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> specific of lubuntu are DE related issues
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (desktop environment)
<hide_> Ye and I have had major issues there but that's besides the point rn. In case they ask if I checked for a specific Lubuntu issue, I can say it's not now. So you've still helped! (:
<hide_> (Also, by DL I meant Download, in case you were wondering... haha...) Good day to thee. (:
<teward> @The_Loudspeaker Well, I tend to know because I nag wxl about things frequentlyheh
<Sparky_> Have a question if anyone can answer. But is there a way to install ubuntu onto an ASUS Transformer pad/laptop? It does use the Android OS.
<panda_> hi
<panda_> all
<bumbervevo> hello! I'm looking for a bit of help with upgrading from Lubuntu 17.10 to 19.04, and with updating my repositories in general. as of now, I'm getting errors when trying to run apt update: https://pastebin.com/D7Q8Nut2
<sappheiros> wxl: i don't understand what you mean "anything up the hierarchy from $HOME" -- do you mean to use nano to edit a configuration file, sudo is required?
<sappheiros> if it's not within ~/home?
<kc2bez> sappheiros: Anything contained in your home directory ($HOME, ~, /home/YOURUSERNAME) is owned by your user therefore you don't need elevated access to modify.
<sappheiros> right, that's what i thought. thanks
<kc2bez> YW
<sappheiros> \
#lubuntu 2019-05-09
<maxhawaii> Hi! I've suddenly run into some issues when trying to install lubuntu 17.10
<maxhawaii> i'm installing on a up2 maker board (https://up-board.org/upsquared/specifications/)
<krytarik> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<maxhawaii> right
<krytarik> So yeah, I'd expect you get issues..
<maxhawaii> but i installed it successfully the other day on another up2 board
<maxhawaii> with no issues at all
<maxhawaii> actually on three other boards
<maxhawaii> but this one won't go through
<maxhawaii> "E:The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful Release' no longer has a Release file., W:Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default."
<krytarik> What is the reason you want to install such an old release anyway?
<maxhawaii> backwards compatability mainly
<maxhawaii> but i'll try making an installation usb stick with a newer release
<maxhawaii> and we'll see how it goes
<maxhawaii> (the board has to run some graphics intensity software which i didn't write - my predecessor did - so i'd rather not have to upgrade - but i'll give it a try)
<maxhawaii> graphics intensive*
<lubot> brli7848 was added by: brli7848
<Guest7279> ok
<shqlqlqlq> hey can someone check if coolreader 3 works for you (installed from discovery)
<shqlqlqlq> doesn't open the thing
<wxl> 19.04 i'm assuming?
<shqlqlqlq> yes
<wxl> 1s
<shqlqlqlq> okay
<shqlqlqlq> have really bad luck with ebook readers. FBreader is so slow if it even loads
<kc2bez> It looks like that is a snap. Do you have any other snaps installed shqlqlqlq ?
<shqlqlqlq> no
<shqlqlqlq> only this one
<kc2bez> You may need the core snap.
<kc2bez> From Discover you can search for core or
<kc2bez> from the terminal you can `snap install core`
#lubuntu 2019-05-10
<shqlqlqlq> i removed it
<shqlqlqlq> will have to look for something else
<shqlqlqlq> looks like wxl couldn't make it run too :)
<kc2bez> Oh yeah, I just tried to run it and it segfaulted.
<shqlqlqlq> I guess lubuntu doesn't like ebook readers
<shqlqlqlq> :)
<kc2bez> I'm not sure what format you are looking for but Okular supports EPub
<shqlqlqlq> epub
<shqlqlqlq> read that they removed the epub support
<shqlqlqlq> will check it
<kc2bez> Here is a chart of supported formats: https://okular.kde.org/formats.php
<hawkedracorr> hello.
<guiverc> hawkedracorr, Hi, if you have a lubuntu support question, please just ask it (try and keep to a single line, and be patient as people will respond if & when they can)
<zap0> i have bionic,  how do i upgrade it  to dog?
<kc2bez> zap0: While it is technically possible to upgrade we recommend a fresh install. That being said, if you wish to upgrade please see this section of our manual as it should help guide you through the process: https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html
<zap0> how do i get to this  `Software & Updates` dialog?
<kc2bez> menu --> preferences --> Software and Updates
<zap0> preferences  has no   Software and Updates
<kc2bez> I don't have a bionic install up right now, standby I will see if I can get one spun up.
<zap0> the last thing in alpha order is   screen saver
<zap0> update-manager -d   does it's thing,  but on completion there is no [Settings]  button.
<zap0> sudo update-manager -d   the same.
<zap0> i'm a little suspisicios of badly rendered menu..... there is piles of overhead screen space.... yet the menu for preferences  only renders text to  alpha order 'Screen Saver'
<kc2bez> Please open a terminal and issue the following command `lsb_release -a`
<zap0> are there more entires post 'sc..'
<zap0> are there more entires past 'sc..'
<zap0> 18.04.2 LTS,  18.04, bionic
<kc2bez> ok, your menu seems different than mine.
<zap0> i see about 16/20  items....  B, C, D, D, D, F, I, K..  last one is screen saver
<kc2bez> If I click on the menu then go under preferences I see software & updates at the bottom.
<zap0> if i cursor keys past the screensaver (off screen) it wraps to the 1st one.. so the UI code obvious only thinks it's got entries upto screen saver
<kc2bez> from the terminal if you issue a `software-properties-gtk` it should bring up the screen you are looking for.
<zap0> that's not installed,  but apt suggestinos says i can install it
<kc2bez> This is a Lubuntu install right?
<zap0> fairly sure
<zap0> what identifies it as Lubuntu?
<zap0> i apt-'d it.  it's running now
<kc2bez> In the terminal issue a `echo $DESKTOP_SESSION`
<zap0> Lubuntu
<zap0> ok, now i've changed the : tell me about all updates (not just LTS).
<kc2bez> ok thanks.
<zap0> i think i have to reboot it, and then update again
<kc2bez> The manual should get you through from here I think. Please let us know if you have any further questions.
<zap0> ok, thanks!
<isabellecruz> hey
<diogenes_> hi
<isabellecruz> it's okay ?
<ulyssefardin> Hello
<ulyssefardin> How are you the World
<jollydutchman> How can I use QtCurve themes?
<isabellecruz> i'm here
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @jollydutchman [<jollydutchman> How can I use QtCurve themes?], which QtCurve themes?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sudo apt install qtcurve
<jollydutchman> https://www.opendesktop.org/p/1102652/
<jollydutchman> https://github.com/KaOSx/midna
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you are in lubuntu 19.04?
<isabellecruz> i have
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've bee trying to understand how qt themes work, but I haven't go far
<jollydutchman> I can make applications use the qtcurve engine by setting the QT_STYLE_OVERRIDE=qtcurve environment variable, but the style is not applied. It looks very Windows 95-ish
<lubot> <HMollerCl> did yuu: sudo apt install qtcurve
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<jollydutchman> I thought I was supposed to copy-paste the contents of the .qtcurve file for the theme I want into ~/.config/qtcurve/stylerc, but that doesn't seem to be working for me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you can also instal qt-style-kvantum
<jollydutchman> Right, well, frankly I don't want kvantum.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry qt5-style-kvantum
<lubot> <HMollerCl> have you install qtcurve?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> after installing qtcurve I can select it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is not big change from breeze though
<jollydutchman> Are you being serious
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you could also play with qt5ct
<jollydutchman> You want to know if I have qtcurve installed
<jollydutchman> Yeah, qt5ct gives me the same problem
<jollydutchman> I can set qtcurve as the theme engine with qt5ct, but the style isn't applied
<jollydutchman> No matter what goes into my ~/.config/qtcurve/stylerc, applications look the same
<lubot> <HMollerCl> have you solved the "The QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME environment variable is not set correctly (current value: lxqt, required value: qt5ct)."
<jollydutchman> Yes, I have set QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME to qt5ct
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm out of ideas, I can olvy give you some info to read: https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/wiki/Themes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/572
<ulyssefardin> Who have pick D3
<ulyssefardin> ?
<ulyssefardin> ?
<ulyssefardin> isabellecruz hello
<isabellecruz> hello
<ulyssefardin> hello who have ubuntu 19.04 disc repository on iso
<teward> ulyssefardin: I would think "nobody".
<ulyssefardin> teward ok
<ulyssefardin> teward how can i install full software of synaptic
<ulyssefardin> nobody speal
<ulyssefardin> speak
<isabellecruz> how can i install full software of synaptic teward?
<kc2bez> isabellecruz: You want to install synaptic? or software from synaptic?
<ulyssefardin> kc2bez she wants install full software on synaptic
<isabellecruz> I need to install all the synaptic packages
<teward> isabellecruz: as in the synaptic package manager, or the Synaptics Touchpad driver?
<teward> (ERR: Unclear.  Also I do have a job so I'm not here 24/7)
<isabellecruz>  teward manager
<teward> NORMALLY it would be `sudo apt install synaptic` on the command line
<teward> and it'd fetch its deps too
<isabellecruz>  i need all package of synaptic manager listed
<isabellecruz> because it's for my OS ubuntu
<ulyssefardin> nobody are there ?
<ulyssefardin> Allo
<isabellecruz> a person who speacks ?
<kc2bez> I don't think anyone has an answer to your question.
<kc2bez> !patience
<lubot> <teward001> i think it's a little unclear what you're trying to accomplish as well
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<isabellecruz> okau thanks
<david__> hola
#lubuntu 2019-05-11
<Rush> Hello
<Rush> can anyone see my chat or im not logged in right ?
<Laurel> Hello
<Laurel> I have installed Lununtu 19  but having a few problems.  can anyone help?
<Laurel> 1.  the gui software center wont load, just freezes
<Laurel> 2. How to add shortcuts to the task bar?  I installed Chromium but can add a shortcut.  mouseclicking the app just opens it. Even a right click
<Laurel> I dont even know if anyone can see my text?  this freenode chat is weird.  Can anyone confirm you can even see my text please
<Laurel> anyone ??  please?????  just say yes u can see me
<Laurel> god dammit;  .why is freeonde so lame.   i dont evne know if im signed in or not.
<Laurel> and anyone just say yes please.. or i wil lassume im not even bloody logged in. Typical liniux, hard to use.. even hard to get help.  Cryptic chat rooms...
<Laurel> help
<Laurel> sdg
<Laurel> d
<Laurel> d
<Laurel> d
<Laurel> dfd
<Laurel> fd
<Laurel> gd
<Laurel> HELP
<Laurel> how cna everyone be asleep?  not possible
<lubot> <brli7848> Just hold and drag the icon...
<lubot> <brli7848> To the panel
<Laurel> it doesnt work.  iget a red circle with a line through it.  it wont let me add
<Laurel> plus the gui software center freezes and never opens properly
<Laurel> i am on 1gb ram, yes.  but i thought that was the idea of this OS?
<Laurel> i have 'quick launch' in the widgets.  no idea if it sactivated  or not., cant se any options.   but NOTHING will go into the task bar
<Laurel> i just want to find one lightweight os i can use.  it seems an impossible task. all are not working in some way or another
<Laurel> oh ok.. everyones gone napping again..
<Laurel> maybe i'll have to try xubuntu again.. this lubuntu is clearly unfinished and like a beta
<Laurel> JIB JIB
<Laurel> Ubbit Ubbit
<Laurel> fuk me this is about as useful as a chocolate teapot
<Laurel> why even have this room open? ive been hare about 2 hours and had one reply
<lynorian> Laurel: lubuntu task bar does not add stuff to launch from the task bar just the quick launch
<lynorian> if you have an open window it shows up in the taskbar
<Laurel> ? i dont understand
<Laurel> i want to add an app icon from the menu in to the task bar so i can quick launch it. but it refuses t oadd
<lynorian> you need to drag to the quick launch to do that not that taskbar
<Laurel> and sorry, i dont even understand your reply
<Laurel> ?
<Laurel> drag to the widget?
<lynorian> yes to quick launch to launch stuff
<lynorian> and then left click on it
<lynorian> sorry I was eating dinner
<Laurel> wher is the quick launch area?
<lynorian> left of the task bar by default
<Laurel> i cant se anything
<Laurel> there is nothing 'left of the taskbar'
<Laurel> the task bar takes the whole bottom screen. nothing else there, and it wont go ANYWHERE in the taskbar
<lynorian> have you rearagned your panel
<Laurel> no
<Laurel> unless my OS is crashed.  i tried installing midori, but had to just risk a ubuntu instlal.  it didnt work.  maybe that upset the system.. no idea
<Laurel> it salmost impossible to get help so i had to try to do it myself
<Laurel> plus the GUI software center is unusable.  just freezes.  1gb ram no tenough?  thought it was
<Laurel> plus some apps wont even let me drag them onto the desktop.. so im trying to created a shortcunt using 'gnome'  orsomething.. but it simpossible becasuse i dont know the location of the executable file. and cannot find how to find it
<Laurel> everything else works fast.. but my gui store freezes everytime
<Laurel> can anyone help me with this mess or should i just forget it ?
<lynorian> discover or muon
<Laurel> sorry?
<Laurel> discover.  totally freezes
<Laurel> the other is fine
<lynorian> then use muon although it is a bit more complicated
<Laurel> well not totally. it takes agees for anything to appear.  and when it dies nothing ,moves
<Laurel> i tried muon.. manafged to install 'SMTube'  but gues swaht.. it WILL NOT leave the panel and let me put quicka launch icon
<Laurel> same as chromuim.  but at least chroium lsts me put a shortcut on dekstop. SMTube wone even let me do that
<Laurel> i think his OS is too much beta.  i know i cant use linux well.  but this just isnt working anyway
<lynorian> although keep in imnd the more things you install and keep running the more RAM useage will be no matter how lightweight the base
<Laurel> can you help me or shall i just go to another room and try yet another lightweight OS?  None of them work for me
<Laurel> ive got nothing in there.   nothing
<Laurel> just wanted a lighter browser than firefox.  chromium is.   and wanted a youtube app as i cant watch youtube in browser with 1gb ram
<Laurel> all the other apps i open are pretty fast.. except the gui for downloads
<lynorian> vlc can if you copy paste the url in
<Laurel> but u still ahve t osurf to get the url.  not youtube apps?  like SMTube works sometimes.  but i cannot get a god damn short cut on my desktop
<Laurel> how ridiculous
<lynorian> do you know how to use lxqt-runner
<Laurel> ofcourse not. never heard of it
<Laurel> this linux is obviously for hobbyistsm not everyday casual users
<lynorian> press alt+f2 and start typing what you want
<Laurel> i did,  the word appeared and nothing else happened
<Laurel> a notepad then.. nice to know ..
<Laurel> please somebody help me ive beeen trying to get this compute rrunning for days
<Laurel> can anyone just bloody help me?
<Laurel> thething is, this computer is not for me.  if it was,  alf+f2 is fine.  but its for someone who needs a desktop with the links directly on it.
<Laurel> So its easy as possible.  the user WILL NOT be searching fo rstuff i assure you
<Laurel> so, why the hell cant i just add a few shortcuts to the taskbar?
<Laurel> if yo udont know just tell me please
<Laurel> id rather not waste another 2 hours here
<Laurel> can yo uhelp or no?
<lynorian> Laurel: I have been telling you how to not sure why your install is doing what it is
<lubot> <brli7848> because taskbar isn't for that purpose...
<Laurel> i need shortcuts.  even on desktop will do
<lubot> <brli7848> you want lightweight, you need to split functionalities
<Laurel> or is desktop also not for purpuse?
<Laurel> well, i alraedy have shortcut sON the taskabar anyway,  firefox.  so why cant i put my own ?
<lubot> <brli7848> so, taskbar is for taskbar, where you see window running, and manage it, and quick start is for quick start, where you add shortcut to it where it is on a panel, so you can start application instantly
<Laurel> well, what IS quickstart?  pictuer please?
<lubot> <brli7848> THAT IS NOT THE BLOODY TASKBAR
<Laurel> i have no idea..  firefox is in the taskbar. YES?  i want to put other thing sthere too
<Laurel> failing that, in the desktop is fine
<Laurel> but the desktop shortcuts dont work properly. AND the SMTube wont even let me put on desktop
<lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/5/5.1/lxqt-panel.html this has pictures of it note the quick luanch is to the left and firefox is the icon only in the quick launch and the taksbar has the window title
<lynorian> the whole thing is called the panel
<Laurel> it salready in the quick launch. i need it on taskbar
<lubot> <brli7848> IT CAN'T
<Laurel> this is nuts
<Laurel> why is firefow allowed to be there but no other app?
<lubot> <brli7848> the fact is firefox isn't...
<lynorian> pcmanfm-qt is there as well
<Laurel> well.. where ever it IS. Can i put other app there too ?
<lubot> <brli7848> THEY ARE ALL UNDER THE QUICK LAUNCH WIDGET
<lubot> <brli7848> NOT THE BLOODY TASKBAR
<Laurel> and how ot put other apps there?
<Laurel> so how to put them there
<lubot> <brli7848> you just drag the icon from the launcher to there
<Laurel> it didnt work
<lubot> <brli7848> did you keep press the mouse?
<lubot> <brli7848> try to move it in between the icons, since the margin may not trigger
<Laurel> ok, now it works. that is minute. no room for error
<Laurel> i recommend the devs give more room for error.  its was miniscule
<Laurel> and how about the 'smtube'  that wont even let me drag it anywhere?
<lubot> <brli7848> what?
<Laurel> i have an app called SMTube  but it wont evne let me START to drag the icon anywhere
<Laurel> i need to add it to the 'not taskbar' area also
<lubot> <brli7848> and, even though lubuntu is meant for lightweight, the software center itself isn't.
<lubot> <brli7848> you don't need to start to drag, just look for the icon in the launcher.
<lubot> <brli7848> ...if there is any
<Laurel> i said before.. this is for someone else. they will NOT be going in the lanucherl i need it simple
<Laurel> I need the smtube shortcut on th edesktop somewhere
<Laurel> ok. i managed to find it.  damn that was hard just doing that
<Laurel> i have two more thing sthen i am done.  i only need the laptop to do a few basic things
<Laurel> Can this OS run skype ?
<Laurel> and can it install a better youtube viewer 'GTK viewer'
<Laurel> Apart from that, i will not be using any other features
<lynorian> skype doens't run the best on linux I have head
<Laurel> a brightiness slider on the desktop would be nice... but for some reason the devs didnt think so.. oh well
<Laurel> skype runs nice in ubuntu
<Laurel> i use it often
<lynorian> It should run the same as on ubuntu
<Laurel> but i cnat install it here
<Laurel> ubunti is easy. lubuntu is not
<Laurel> or 'GTK viewer'  ?  as SMTube hardly works
<gubbins> i am here
<Laurel> i tried 'xubuntu'  im pretty convinced lubuntu 19 is faster
<Laurel> Just the gui software center is unusable.  and the apps and general use a  bit harder to install and figure out
<Laurel> if i could oipen the gui i can at least see if they have any youtube stuff.
<Laurel> any ideas?
<Laurel> any youtube viewer /browser app that works in lubuntu 19?
<Laurel> damn.. everyone left.. i guess another 2 hours wait
<krytarik> Laurel: This ain't how volunteer support works best btw.
<Laurel> sorry, didnt understand that,
<Laurel> I'm not a hater. i have no bias.  When Lubuntu works i am blow naway by it sspeed with just a 1gb ram netbook. absolutely blown away. Chromium, and most of teh desktop apps.. incredible.   when it doesnt work, im totally lost though lol
<Laurel> all i need is a chat client that can handle skype. and a bette rmore reliable youtube app viewer, and its perfect.  totally usable.  even on a utterly useless 2010 netbook
<Laurel> just cant go into the gui software center tho.  wont need to if i can get the few things i need anyway
<gubbins> no ideas anyone ?
<gubbins> i cat even search myself cos i dont know what runs and what doesnt.  'lxqt' copatible ive no idea
<gubbins> its me agin, on my netbook,, chromium much better then firefox on 1gb
<JohnDoe_71Rus> palemoon?
<tomreyn> about:performance in firefox may help identify the bottleneck there
<tomreyn> but 1 GB RAM is just... not much
<tomreyn> zram might help a bit
<gubbins> chromium is usable as abrowser on here.   as long as i dont go youtube
<gubbins> which is why is want a youtube viewer that reiable and works with lubuntu  19
<tomreyn> try vlc
<gubbins> it works. but still haev to surf the web to get the links.   better to use an app
<gubbins> ill instal zram also if it helps.  but how?
<tomreyn> it compresses data written to your ram. meaning RAM access gets slower, but more fits in,
<gubbins> you recomend it for a 1gb netnook?
<tomreyn> i recommend acquiring more ram.
<tomreyn> and zram as a fall back option if thats not an option
<gubbins> its not an option
<gubbins> can you please help me finish off this installation. im almost there
<gubbins> its hard to catfh anyone here for help
<tomreyn> i've never installed zram myself, just read about others doing it.
<gubbins> afte i get suggestions in here, im left with no way to actually perform them
<gubbins> ok
<gubbins> how about  goo youtube viewer?
<gubbins> good*
<gubbins> and skype.  then im done
<gubbins> skype not essential tho
<gubbins> youtube viewr ore inportant
<gubbins> more*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you can try kodi. it take about 150-200Mb memory and have youtube plugin. but i don't know about hardware acceleration video playback on your's netbook
<gubbins> worth a try
<gubbins> vlc player works nice. bu the pp i use with it doesnt. . many videos wont work
<gubbins> app*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> and a hear about script to move youtube stream to vlc/mpv/any_player
<gubbins> kodi has an actual youtube gui ?
<gubbins> well, this needs y obe a youtube app gui, and click to play am , auto open in vlc etc
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i use kodi 17/18 with lubuntu 18.04. don't use youtube
<gubbins> the use of this laptop wont be pasting anything lol.  i need simple
<gubbins> su=ounds good.  can it instal in 19?  i have 19 here
<tomreyn> !yy.mm
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<gubbins> lubuntu 19.04
<gubbins> the new one
<gubbins> but my sicover ap is just broken.  either tha t or my 1gb cant handle opening it
<gubbins> discover app*
<gubbins> i have the 64 bit processor and 1gb ram, so use the 64 bit os
<gubbins> crasy
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://kodi.wiki/view/Supported_hardware
<gubbins> idont know what hardware i have .  i have acer aspire ne netbok  1gb ram, intel atom processor
<gubbins> btu its wrorth a try, VLC player wrks
<gubbins> can you tell me how to instal please
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'     will tell what hardware you have
<gubbins> i psted it and nothing happene
<gubbins> pasted it in terminal *
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i use acer ao725 amd-c60 2gb. can play h264 1080
<gubbins> i am happy playing 360 p  i jsut wat a reiable played streaming youtube
<gubbins> please tell me how to instal
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Install_Kodi_for_Linux
<gubbins> im sory i cat do it
<gubbins> which  one am i supposed to paste in ?
<gubbins> so many 'flavours' i never know\
<JohnDoe_71Rus> try stable first
<gubbins> the first section?
<gubbins> ive no idea
<gubbins> so many termnal commend tehre
<gubbins> which ones to paste?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> first 4 lines to add ppa and install kodi
<gubbins> thanks
<gubbins> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kodi/kodi_18.2+git20190422.1151-final-0disco_all.deb  Connection failed [IP: 91.189.95.83 80] E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<gubbins> didnt seem to install either. cant find it
<JohnDoe_71Rus> try agane
<gubbins> all of it ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus>  update was without error?
<gubbins>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.95.83 80] E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kodi/kodi_18.2+git20190422.1151-final-0disco_all.deb  Connection failed [IP: 91.189.95.83 80] E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<gubbins> the frst 3 were without  i think
<gubbins> the last one has error
<gubbins> oh, some errors also
<gubbins> ]Err:6 http://ppa.launchpad.net/midori/ppa/ubuntu disco Release          404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]
<Laurel> ?
<Laurel> why am i getting silences
<Laurel> silenced*
<gubbins> ?
<gubbins> i think the disco' release parts  are not downloading
<gubbins> can u see me or have i been muteed?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> run sudo apt-get install kodi agane
<gubbins> idid. same result
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wait some time. i can open http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kodi/ and can download *.deb. you have internet trouble
<gubbins> my net seems fien on other things.   i tihnk its downloaing now
<gubbins> think it mght have done ok
<gubbins> termina dissapeared before icould check
<gubbins> but i cat find teh app in my thing yet
<gubbins> its there now.. opening
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://kodi.wiki/view/Add-on:YouTube
<gubbins> thanks ill try to add it
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://ytdl-org.github.io/youtube-dl/index.html look this too
<Laurel> t oheavy for my system unfortunately  . it freezes amost completely when doing video search
<Laurel> had t or reboot it got stuck
<Laurel> i dont want to download, just stream.  that second link can stream also ?
<Laurel> i think 'GTK Viewer' is common in ubuntu.. but maybe not available here
<tomreyn> https://github.com/mps-youtube/mps-youtube
<tomreyn> (is also in ubuntu)
<bobbins> gubbins here. back from reboot
<Laurel> i can try it, but how on earth do i instlal it lol.  git hub is like heiroglyphics to me.  always was
<Laurel>  ~/.local/bin should be in your PATH for --user installs.   no idea wat i tmeans..  do i just copy an dpaste or i  have to choose carefully?
<Laurel> using 'pip'?
<Laurel> sorry,  giving me links  with that stuff in, i just dont know waht im supposed to d owith it
<bobbins> and also can you give the link again?  i cat see it in tehis netbook as i was not in room at the time, was restarting
<bobbins> Command 'pip3' not found, but can be installed with:  sudo apt install python3-pip
<bobbins> i cat do it on my on guys..   you have to understand this is all greek to me\
<bobbins> shal i istall python pip then?   i'll jus tbreak my bloody OS if i try to do thing smyself
<bobbins> instaling python pip,  not my fault if it screws up
<bobbins> installed it  but got this warning
<bobbins> The script mpsyt is installed in '/home/john/.local/bin' which is not on PATH.   Consider adding this directory to PATH or, if you prefer to suppress this warning, use --no-warn-script-location.
<bobbins> nothing i n do about it  no idea how to change anything,  this is the problem with linux,  no help = totally stuck until i get help
<bobbins> and i cat see anything anywhefre.  where did it instal to?  cant run it
<bobbins> jee....
<bobbins> how to get help wih this os?  or no help room officially exists?
<bobbins> i tried askijg questions in ubuntu forum. but didnt get much joy out of that
<bobbins> well tat was a waste, i cnat instll it... just cluttred my os with more crap
<bobbins> like midori earlier.. wuldnt instal.
<bobbins> now this thing wont
<bobbins> and im tlking to myself
<bobbins> thanks for the help.. but if ure gonna disapear for 20 - 40 minutes everytime u leave a link.. could you tll me?   im left writing for help and noone even reading it
<bobbins> Successfully installed mps-youtube-0.2.8 pafy-0.5.4  well how to run it or even find it ?? ANYONE ? ? ?
<bobbins> $ mps-youtube mps-youtube: command not found
<bobbins> fking termninal
<bobbins> how am i supposed to know how to start it
<bobbins> well.. cheers for the suggestions.... and not for dissapearing...  that doent wrk well at all..
<bobbins> i get infuriated with this..... wt good are suggestions if u wont bloody help me perfrom them ?
<bobbins> linux is the most infurtiating thing ive ever come across
<bobbins> i wish it understood violence. it beat it to a pulp until it did what i wanted
<bobbins> wow.. this is actualy 'support'  it says on teh banner on top
<bobbins> i suppose this is a good as it gets
<bobbins> thanks for the efforts
<bobbins> linux is for people who are chronically unhealty and spend to muc htim in front of a monitor ,   how the heck ca u perform andlearn this stuff and still live a health life?
<bobbins> and if im expected to learn it, you can forget that
<krytarik> bobbins: I'd appreciate if you stopped now filling this channel with your unwarranted rants - thanks.
<bobbins> i feel like a god damn corpse already
<bobbins> im fien thanks.. id appreciate some help.  instead of a room with 100 peopleand hardl anyone participaing
<bobbins> this is a support channel ?
<bobbins> and u wont even answer me that question will you
<bobbins> incredible
<krytarik> https://github.com/mps-youtube/mps-youtube - fwiw, everything you needed to know about how to install and run the program is on this page, but apparently..
<bobbins> yes. apparently im not a computer geek
<bobbins> I a canot do it.  you all sw my strugglglinh to hell... but decided to just watch
<bobbins> how man ytimes did i ask for help with what to do\
<bobbins> but 'apparently'  that makes me thick
<bobbins> am i supposed to use the linux instal?  the ubutu?  instal python??   how teh hell do i know
<bobbins> i think i insaled it anyway eventually. and it doet work
<bobbins> Error fetching data. Possible network issue. Youtube Error 403: Daily Limit Exceeded. The quota will be reset at midnight Pacific Time (PT). You may monitor your quota usage and adjust limits in the API Console: https://console.developers.google.com/apis/api/youtube.googleapis.com/quotas?project=422897895433    >
<bobbins> but i dont expect u to even acknowledge that problem either
<bobbins> thanks for hinting that im stupid by the way
<bobbins> really classy
<bobbins> typica linux user
<krytarik> You are welcome!
<bobbins> id rather be 'stupid that waste my time learning that crap.  i bet u look like a flacid pale sack by now.   the price of being linux liteterate
<bobbins> when was the last time you did any exercise?
<bobbins> a flacid potato calijng me 'stupid'  cos i dunno t oinstal a linux version or a ubuntu verson.  wat a sham
<krytarik> If you are done being aggressive towards the volunteers trying to help you, please leave this channel.
<bobbins> oh yea.. it was all me.. like u didnt call me stupid and i didnt say thanks to te guys who did try to help
<bobbins> i just also said whatthe use in giving me a sugestion then dissapear8ing when i dont know what to do
<krytarik> Yeah, I didn't, you did.
<bobbins> then mr flacid potato called me stupid
<bobbins> u suggested it. in your usual aloof linux manor
<Laurel> either way.. im amazed how swift lubuntu 19 is
<zap0> upgraded 18.04  to 18.10  ....  now i want to upgrade to 19.04
<Laurel> regardless of many of my pleas in here falling on deaf ears.   lubuntu is an amazing acheivement
<Laurel> it has no right to be that fast on a 1gb intel atom 2010 netbook
<krytarik> zap0: Are you just announcing your progress on that, or do you need any help?
<zap0> Laurel what netbook have you got..
<Laurel> acer aspire one d255  1gb ram
<zap0> i just upgraded to 18.10  on a similar ^H^H  probably the same as that.. it now flies along!
<Laurel> and in lubuntu 19, with google chrome, and using 'SMTube' for playing youtube videos at 360p.   its astounding.    only thing that wont run well is the gui software app. just freezes.
<zap0> krytarik i was wondering if someone could direct me to that document that describes the upgrade process
<Laurel> krytarik thinks im stupid
<Laurel> zap0  wat method have you discovefrd is best for watching youtube ?
<zap0> Laurel i think you are pushing the limits of that hardware!
<Laurel> the SMTube works  fantastically wel with vlc.  but some videos wont play
<acheronuk> zap0: https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html
<zap0> will not play at all?    or you just don't have codecs
<Laurel> well zap.. gonestly.  with chromium, and the smtube for the youtube... its not sweating much.
<zap0> acheronuk  that looks like it,  thank oy.u
<zap0> you./
<Laurel> no, just said wont open or something... maybe the app wont play from some 'offical' sites.  maybe blocked.  music etc
<acheronuk> zap0: FYI, the manual link in in this channels topic ;)
<acheronuk> *is in
<Laurel> i'm amazed
<Laurel> my netbook is behaving like somethin with 2, maybe even 4gb and with a half decent processor.  what sorcery is this
<Laurel> lubuntu runs maybe faster or as fast as puppy.  but looks pleasing on the eyes
<Laurel> whos responsible for this lubuntu. the guy is a genius.  just wish he'd put a brightness slider toggle on the taskbar though
<cet> Laurel: hahah, glad you like it
<cet> Laurel: you could probably do something about brightness by mapping a shortcut for xbacklight
<Laurel> true @ cet  but its a bit to complicated for me
<cet> You'll get used
<Laurel> hmm  also everytime i  start chromium, it says 'make default?'   i make it default but it doesnt remrember.  every time i start it it asks
<DiscoDynamite> how can we set right click for paste in LXTerminal ?
<zap0> DD, that would be awesome idea
<DiscoDynamite> yes, currently the right-click is blinded as "menu".  trying to figure out if we can modify that
<moses> hello
<moses> I want to move my iMac G5 PowerPC completly on lubuntu. The current problem is that I cannot get it to boot from USB or DVD. All the attempts with 'c' or 'option' or open firmware failed
<moses> any ideas
<diogenes_> moses, it's always tgoublesome with macs running linux, try this project: https://github.com/TheP1nguinExpanded/UbuntuMATExMacbooks
<lubot> <Indianosr911> parallel desktop?
<moses> diogenes thanks but it seems that its to recent 'macbook pro 2016/17' I own an old iMac Power PC G5 ... which I would like to wipe completly and run lubuntu on it. Hardware still great but Mac OS too old and no software support
<moses> parallel desktop with powerpc possible?
<moses> I know it with intel based cpus
<lubot> <Indianosr911> oops...
<tomreyn> /join #ubuntu-powerpc
<lubot> <Indianosr911> http://lowendmac.com/2018/installing-linux-on-powerpc-macs/
<lubot> <Indianosr911> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ppclinux/
<moses> thanks I know this already. I am triying the alternate iso image from lubuntu
<lubot> <Indianosr911> ok
<moses> it seems that at least the 'c' option for booting from the cd is working ...
<moses> ok it seems to work now at least I am in the installation procedure and it searchs through the CD rom
<lubot> <Indianosr911> ok
<moses> thanks for your help
<lubot> <Indianosr911> let us know if you need more help..
<lubot> <Indianosr911> feel fre
<lubot> <Indianosr911> free* to ask
<moses> hope not ... ;-)
<lubot> <Indianosr911> ;)
<moses> but thanks
<misa_> hi
<sammie> Just installed 19.04. Excellent!
<lubot> <Indianosr911> really?
<lubot> <Indianosr911> any different from 18.10 ?
<sammie> Overall, it seems more polished and performance is very good.
<lubot> <Indianosr911> QT right?
<sammie> Yes, QT. Looks really modern and is smooth.
<lubot> <Indianosr911> for me I"m facing lot of network issues
<sammie> Is it the network applet in the system tray? That is a bit clunky.
<lubot> <Indianosr911> the gui tools for managing network are kind of missing
<lubot> <Indianosr911> Yup
<lubot> <Indianosr911> So you gotta' install Connman UI
<sammie> It's slightly better in 19.04. Enough so, that I find it useable.
<sammie> What is Conman UI? I haven't heard of that.
<lubot> <Indianosr911> 😏
<lubot> <Indianosr911> even I didn't till I had to download ...
<sammie> I'll have to look into that. Thanks.
<lubot> <Indianosr911> that's a network manager frontend in QT
<sammie> 19.04 is also pretty light on RAM, not like 18.04, but it's still pretty good. About 300-500MB for a base system.
<lubot> <Indianosr911> really...
<lubot> <Indianosr911> but shouldn't be a major one from 18.10 ..correct?
<sammie> Yes, not something you'd install on really old hardware, but still pretty light.
<lubot> <Indianosr911> okie Dokie , thanks!
<non> hello
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @non [<non> hello], hello
<lubot> <HMollerCl> just ask your question
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey guys lubuntu question. I used to get an Open PGP key authentication message on my lubuntu laptop at home. I don't anymore. What's weirder is that i connected to my work wifi and was able to receive the message normally (about 1 min after booting). Is there anything within preferences I can check to see how to reenable the popu
<lubot> p? I ask because I use openpgp so that my neomutt can refresh my mailbox for my actual email
<Laurel> hmm
#lubuntu 2019-05-12
<ghjghj> sudo
<ghjghj> sudo join
<ghjghj> ls
<ghjghj> cd
<ghjghj> cd
<ghjghj> cd
<Laurel> lubuntu 19 uses LQXt or something, and 18 doesnt?  So even thought 18 has long term support, 19 is 'better' ?
<Laurel> even though*
<wxl[m]> Laurel: correct. When 20.04 is out, we'll have LTS LXQt
<Laurel> Good.  By the way, how do I update this os? (19).   any gui ?
<Laurel> Also, I expect 20.04 to be brilliant, 19 has already blown me away with it speed and looks. I just hope the devs remember.. Keep it slow!   dont go adding to much sacrificing speed.   For me, on my 1gb ram netbook, the 'discover' app wont run.
<Laurel> keep it fast *  lol
<Laurel> i can only see 'check for updates' in muon installer.  hope that covers everything.  cant figure out how to do OS updates seperately
<ShamblinMounds> Hi
<ShamblinMounds> Puppy, Xubuntu, or Lubuntu.   can decide..  cos they all do some things good and some things bad
<ShamblinMounds> ?????????  no reply??   no suprise.   why even bother having these rooms open, seriously
<wxl> ShamblinMounds: sorry we can't be available at your beck and call at all times, but we do have personal lives. none of us are getting paid for this, after all.
<wxl> ShamblinMounds: that said, i'd avoid puppy like the plague. it's a frankenstein's monster of a linux distro.
<ShamblinMounds> sorry, it just surprises me these rooms are jam packed an silent..
<wxl> it's true all across freenode
<wxl> and oftc
<wxl> and every other irc network there is that provides support via chat
<ShamblinMounds> Why is puppy so bad? i mean to a newbie like me they al llook like a monster
<ShamblinMounds> yea, it strue across all of freenode i noticed.  not sure other sites are as bad.  they must put something in the water here
<wxl> because puppy is cobbled together in such a weird fashion that nothing about it is applicable to any other distro, so if you spend some time with it and find you don't like it, nothing you learned will be useful elsewhere
<wxl> debian channels on oftc are no different
<ShamblinMounds> hmm..
<wxl> anyways if you're trying to figure out which flavor of ubuntu is right, just boot a live image and try for yourself
<ShamblinMounds> i just wish i knew which one to  get into.
<wxl> obviously we're going to be oriented towards lubuntu so it's not really a fair question here
<wxl> (or on any other channel)
<ShamblinMounds> i did,  ive tried al lthree. lubuntu woreked damn fast earlier.  but now the websites keep freezung, and the youtube player wont work.    so i guess it snot very stable
<ShamblinMounds> it was good yesterday.. and really bad today
<wxl> and honestly if you go anywhere else (say ##linux for example) and ask "which distro is the best" answers wll range from vehement praise for some and diatribes against others to more wise advice that no one can tell you what's best for you
<ShamblinMounds> unless i installed some #'wrong'  updates.  but since no one is here most of the time i just have to try to do it myself.  and i really cant
<wxl> the modern web is a terribly taxing thing. how much ram do you have?
<ShamblinMounds> so now i am going to triple boot lubuntu, xubuntu, puppy.. maybe bhodi...  just tr yto find one that works w=for what i need
<ShamblinMounds> i have 1gn net book.  my point is. yetster day chromium wokred well.. and i used smtube t oplay youtube videos via vlc
<ShamblinMounds> it was a godo set up.  today they all failed
<wxl> 1gb is not much for the modern web
<ShamblinMounds> and i cant get enough help t osort it out.. so i have to jump to another os.. and round and round it goes
<wxl> especially if you're doing anything else
<ShamblinMounds> as i said... its enough yesterday
<ShamblinMounds> one website at a time.. it was good
<ShamblinMounds> today, it cant do anytthing
<wxl> which website doesn't work?
<wxl> in what browser?
<wxl> on what version of lubuntu?
<ShamblinMounds> none.  it tried eifferent ones..  today it  kust freezes
<wxl> and in what way does it "not work?"
<ShamblinMounds> as i said....  chromium
<ShamblinMounds> FREEZES
<wxl> pick one then
<ShamblinMounds> lubuntu 19
<ShamblinMounds> pick what?
<wxl> a website
<wxl> i assume that you can load chromium without problem?
<ShamblinMounds> yes, btu then any website seems to make it freeze
<ShamblinMounds> and yesterday it was Fine and snappy
<ShamblinMounds> and yesterday my smtub eworked.. today it doesnt
<ShamblinMounds> soemthings gone wrong
<wxl> have you tried running them from te command line?
<ShamblinMounds> the difference is night and day
<ShamblinMounds> no
<ShamblinMounds> i have no idea how to, or what benefit that owuld give
<wxl> do that and see what it spits out
<ShamblinMounds> i dont have it on at moment.  installing xubuntu along side it
<wxl> it's hard to help you when you're not capable of answering questions about your problems :)
<ShamblinMounds> i did
<ShamblinMounds> in fact some of them i asnwered 3 times
<wxl> well when you have it available again, feel free to come back
<ShamblinMounds> when xubuntu finishes installing ill turn lubuntu back on
<ShamblinMounds> if anyone is alive here
<wxl> one thing to point out: lubuntu and xubuntu *ARE* ubuntu, at least if we define ubuntu as the software repositories. each flavor, then, including ubuntu itself, is just a selection of those pieces of software
<wxl> that said, for very general problems that probably have little to do with the specifics of lubuntu (this should be the case with browsers, for example), you could probably hit up #ubuntu. there's a lot more people there and you have a better chance of finding someone to help
<ShamblinMounds> either way i dont understand htem both.  i just need easy menus and .exe files.   cant be done in linux it seems.  I am amazed thought just how fast lubuntu runs on the 1gb netbook, when it works.   its like soucery
<wxl> also ##linux is a good general place, though you might not find anyone readily familiar with the ubuntu ecosystem
<ShamblinMounds> sourcery
<wxl> nope, just cleanliness
<ShamblinMounds> you think lubuntu 18 is better choice than 19?
<wxl> that said, i will point out again that 1gb is very little to work with for the modern web
<ShamblinMounds> im on 19, maybe thts why its freezing.  too new
<ShamblinMounds> and once again.. im well ware of that.. and again. it was fine yesterday, on the very same websites
<wxl> 19.04's particular desktop environment has been through several iterations
<ShamblinMounds> as was smtube.  its just gone very wrong today
<wxl> not to mention upstream has had it through many more
<wxl> there are a whole plethora of distributions using it
<wxl> it's actively developed
<wxl> the one in 18.04 is pretty much dead and has been for years
<wxl> so, no, i wouldn't recommend it
<ShamblinMounds> ok
<ShamblinMounds> well as i say, when it works.. its amazing.. including websurfing.  i know waht it can do.  it did it yesterday.. but now its all gone south
<wxl> the fact that you have more than one application— including one that is not known to consume the amount of resources of a browser— failing suggests some other more global issue
<wxl> what else did you do yesterday? did you make any changes to the configuration?
<ShamblinMounds> i actually did a fresh non dual boot install i was so impressed.  i didnt do anything different with this new install though.. so ive no idea what went wrong
<ShamblinMounds> i dont recall doing anything different, went in muio or somertihng... selected full update or something
<ShamblinMounds> installed chromium, smtube
<ShamblinMounds> and it was blazing yesterday
<wxl> and then what did you do after that?
<ShamblinMounds> did the same today, and its freezing
<ShamblinMounds> then as i said.....
<wxl> so you did nothing but browser?
<ShamblinMounds> i put a fresh pos in today,m with the same steps
<ShamblinMounds> and its no good
<ShamblinMounds> browser and smtube
<ShamblinMounds> as i said
<wxl> so you had a new install that worked.. and then it didn't
<wxl> and then you did another new install.. and it didn't work?
<ShamblinMounds> a new instal lthat worked.  then a =nother new install to remove my dual boot
<ShamblinMounds> and that one didnt work
<wxl> cuz if following the same steps produces different results, that suggest some deeper issue
<ShamblinMounds> no.. the first install was fine
<wxl> how did you download the iso and from where?
<ShamblinMounds> same place as the first iso
<ShamblinMounds> and it was fine firs ttime
<wxl> specifics, please
<ShamblinMounds> i cant remember
<wxl> ok well i'm going to give you some general advice
<ShamblinMounds> lubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64
<wxl>  1. only download from lubuntu.me
<ShamblinMounds> it was fine yesterday
<ShamblinMounds> i think thats where i did download it from
<wxl>  2. try to avoid doing http downloads. use zsync or torrents only. if you can't do that for some reason, make 100% sure that you check the hashes of the image against the published hashes.
<ShamblinMounds> no idea
<wxl>  3. be careful about which tools you use to create the installation media. many of them produce poor results. i'd generally recommend dd, although it's a little advanced. mkusb is another alternative.
<wxl>  4. when you boot the installation media, select the option to check for defects. if it fails, start all over again.
<ShamblinMounds> i use rufus.  dd image.  never had issue before.  done it many times
<wxl>  5. if you do all that and still have the problems, then come back with the specific website and/or video that causes problems and the output of running in terminal. it might also be good to check general networking. runnig the likes of `ping lubuntu.me` in terminal might be instructive (btw that's a windows command so it shouldn't be such a learning experience)
<ShamblinMounds> mos twindows users dont know windows commands either.  i dont
<ShamblinMounds> and agian. ther eisnt a specific website.
<wxl> then pick one
<wxl> just pick one
<ShamblinMounds> it just frezing and wasnt yesterday
<wxl> follow all the steps above and if you end up there, come back with an example.. not every example. just one.
<ShamblinMounds> and the smtube tyoutube app.  as connecting ok yesterday. but now vlc player gives error and nothing connects
<wxl> and any time you have errors, saying there's an error is pointless. we need to know what the error is.
<ShamblinMounds> i dont know how tpo hse terminal.  its like heiroglyphics to me
<wxl> the other thing i would suggest if you still have these problems is to paste up your log file at /var/log/syslog. if there's a networking issue it will be apparent
<wxl>  1. open the terminal
<wxl>  2. type a command
<wxl>  3. hit enter
<wxl>  4. done
<ShamblinMounds> 'type a command'
<ShamblinMounds> thats not easy
<wxl> ...... like "ping lubuntu.me"
<ShamblinMounds> but as long as people tell me what to do i can copy and paste it
<ShamblinMounds> otherwise ive have no chance
<wxl> well i just did
<wxl> soooooo
<ShamblinMounds> i mean in general
<ShamblinMounds> thought that was obvious
<ShamblinMounds> and im still waiting for xubuntu to instlal
<ShamblinMounds> hope i cna even access this webpage in lubuntu,  otherwise no chance of copy and paste anything
<wxl> finally one last thing: i have downloaded and burnt thousands of images without fail. but i have occassionally had problems due to download errors or copy errors. they do happen. just because you haven't had problems doesn't mean you won't. the best way to be sure is to do the necessary checks i mentioned in #2 and #4. these are described in every single manual anywhere. heck, windows suggests the same for
<wxl> their images they have for download.
<wxl> or you could just copy the necessary files to a usb
<ShamblinMounds> ok.   but the same iso was really fine yesterday
<wxl> or open it up in a phone
<wxl> or another computer
<wxl> you have no way of knowing it was the same iso if you downloaded it again
<ShamblinMounds> i didntr. was ok my desktop
<wxl> you could have a single bit download error that could cause all sorts of weird problems
<ShamblinMounds> on*
<wxl> same with the copy errors
<ShamblinMounds> i dont know
<wxl> you said you downloaded the second iso from "the same place [you] downloaded the first iso"
<ShamblinMounds> no i didnt
<wxl> then you should make sure you DO know
<wxl> check the hashes
<wxl> check the media for defects
<ShamblinMounds> i left it on my desktop for three days
<wxl> 2136 < wxl:#lubuntu> how did you download the iso and from where?
<wxl> 2136 < ShamblinMounds:#lubuntu> same place as the first iso
<ShamblinMounds> well it was.  beleive me or not.  its the same iso
<ShamblinMounds> only downloaded it once
<wxl> so if it was faulty, then you just kept using a fauly one
<wxl> did you check the hashes?
<wxl> and this was an http download?
<ShamblinMounds> no. i neve rdo that before. and it worled like a chamr yesterday
<ShamblinMounds> no idea
<ShamblinMounds> just downloaded with my download manager
<wxl> it worked like a charm until it didn't
<wxl> which means it didn't work
<ShamblinMounds> it neve rstoed working like a charm
<wxl> so follow those steps i gave you next time
<ShamblinMounds> i jus tput a fresh install to overwrite my dual boot
<ShamblinMounds> as i said
<wxl> if you do those first four steps you will be able to confidently say there is nothing wrong with your installation and the problem lies in the software itself
<ShamblinMounds> i thought it was good enough to remove windows and use lubuntu only
<ShamblinMounds> so i did a fresh install
<wxl> otherwise, you leave the option open
<ShamblinMounds> now its working badly
<wxl> i've seen it often, to be honest
<wxl> i've followed people down a rabbit hole of strange problems only to find they didn't do the necessary checks.. and after doing them.. surprise, no problems
<ShamblinMounds> wel live no idea how to has check or whatee rsle im supposed t odo
<ShamblinMounds> ive alrqedy go tthe iso on my desktop
<wxl> did you read the manual?
<ShamblinMounds> right click it an dcheck how ?
<ShamblinMounds> no
<wxl> well that's usually a good place to start
<ShamblinMounds> maunual on linu are usually 5000 pages of hirpglyphics
<wxl> yeah ok
<ShamblinMounds> cant be doing that, sorry
<wxl> that seems logical
<wxl> i've heard a certain phrase about making assumptions.....
<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/1/Installing_lubuntu.html
<ShamblinMounds> i refuse to leartn the linux system.  just want to use it then forget about it
<ShamblinMounds> i know what learning linux takes.  and i will not do it
<ShamblinMounds> i dont mind learning basic stuff
<ShamblinMounds> but not the rest
<wxl> there's no "learning the linux system" involved in an installation
<ShamblinMounds> thats ok then
<wxl> but if you create mental blocks for yourself, you're just going to be your own worst enemy
<ShamblinMounds> no. 'normal' learning curves are ok. i dont mind
<ShamblinMounds> most of  linux thought is not normal and i absulotely refuse to ge tinto it
<ShamblinMounds> just want t ouse it.  if possible
<wxl> but you assume that the manual is "5000 pages of hirpglyphics [sp]"
<ShamblinMounds> but sure.. i can rea dinstallation instructons
<wxl> if you want it super easy, go buy installation media
<wxl> someone will do all the work of checking for you
<ShamblinMounds> ive had many poccasions when learning linux from a link someone gave me is like that.  its awful
<wxl> otherwise, read
<ShamblinMounds> ill raed if its reasonable
<ShamblinMounds> otherwise not
<wxl> no one outside of people in your immediate proximity can do this stuff for you
<wxl> so either you do it or you don't
<wxl> that's your choice
<ShamblinMounds> if its wondows level manula., fine
<ShamblinMounds> if its goes into heiroglyphics.  the nno way
<wxl> you mean like this manual? https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/256986/windows-registry-information-for-advanced-users
<ShamblinMounds> i neve rhave t omess with the registry.  jus tinsall and use
<ShamblinMounds> linux has to mess with termilanl every 10 minutes it seems
<ShamblinMounds> thats my point
<wxl> how did you get the installation media?
<ShamblinMounds> i refuse ot learn it
<wxl> in windows?
<ShamblinMounds> i just get a physical disk or download it
<ShamblinMounds> my lubuntu iso is on windows desktop yea
<wxl> so you bought the physical disc
<ShamblinMounds> not lubuntu
<ShamblinMounds> windows.  in th epast
<ShamblinMounds> or sometimes downloaded
<wxl> so why not buy a lubuntu disc and be done with it? then you won't have to worry yourself with ancient egyptian
<ShamblinMounds> and ive never had a hash chcke problem in my life.
<ShamblinMounds> coz i just want an os to run this 1gb netbook.  i dont wan a huge fuss
<wxl> did you not listen to me before? they don't happen all the time, but they do happen some of the time. just because they didn't happen doesn't mean they won't. just because you've never hurt yourself doesn't mean you won't.
<ShamblinMounds> im in thailand.,  not getting an lubuntu instalation disk sent here. madness
<wxl> are you sure?
<wxl> have you looked?
<ShamblinMounds> ok.. il check it..
<ShamblinMounds> if i can figure out how
<wxl> if you can't figure out how to find someone to give your money to something is most certainly wrong XD
<ShamblinMounds> wat?
<ShamblinMounds> look ,im not a hobbyist.  thist might be fun for you but it isnt to me
<wxl> https://www.osdisc.com/products/lubuntu
<ShamblinMounds> this is why i usually avoid linux.  u HAVE to be a hobysit to configure it
<ShamblinMounds> i dont want a hard copy !
<wxl> then you're going to have to check the hashes and the installation media
<ShamblinMounds> and i cant see any hash check instructions in that manual
<wxl> so if you don't want it easy, then you have to do the work to check things
<ShamblinMounds> HOW
<wxl> read the section about http downloads
<ShamblinMounds> im on windows. no comand line to be able to verify it
<wxl> did you click the linked page in there?
<ShamblinMounds> no
<ShamblinMounds> how do i know ot click it
<wxl> because it's a link
<wxl> and that's what they're for
<ShamblinMounds> there are many links there
<ShamblinMounds> how do i knwo wat one to use
<wxl> there was one link but ok
<ShamblinMounds> ah. heiroglypihics
<ShamblinMounds> this works on windows?
<wxl> there are sha256 programs for windows, yes
<ShamblinMounds> doesnt matter.  i dont know if im suppsoed to read the manual. or click a link.  why isnt that easy t osee?
<wxl> i don't know
<ShamblinMounds> actually. never mind
<wxl> "manual" is at the top of every page on lubuntu.me
<ShamblinMounds> thanks for your time..  this is NUTS.  havnet even done anything yet and it takes 30 minuts just to look at a 'hash check'.  this is not what my life is about.  no way
<ShamblinMounds> cheers
<wxl> ok good luck
<ShamblinMounds> don tneed it with windows or ubuntu original
<wxl> you dooooo
<wxl> you just have gotten lucky so far
<ShamblinMounds> nope.  ythey are ust desinged well enough fo rcommon people to use
<wxl> no, they are designed the exact same way
<ShamblinMounds> ubuntu usd to suck to.. but since im no fanyboy, and unbiased.,  i can say these days it svery nice
<wxl> they use http which does not have 100% error checking
<ShamblinMounds> linux mint is ok.  the res tare awfulk
<ShamblinMounds> well, i mnot takking about hash checks. im talking about the os itself
<wxl> this is also true with just about every single image copy utility
<wxl> but you're assuming this is an OS issue when you haven't even confirmed you started out with valid installation media
<ShamblinMounds> i cant be botherd frankly. its jus ttoo much work and reading.
<ShamblinMounds> not worth it
<wxl> like i said, good luck
<ShamblinMounds> dont need it with ewindows or ubuntu
<wxl> believe what you want
<ShamblinMounds> im sure the iso isnt the problem
<ShamblinMounds> so im not spending 5 hours checking it
<ShamblinMounds> just no tworth it
<wxl> i'm not sure why you're still arguing about it if you've made up your mind?
<ShamblinMounds> u answer i answer
<wxl> ok, wow. good night.
<zap0> i upgraded 18.10 to 19.04 and it looked like it failed..  i presume somewhere near the end.. it took hrs..  and then just returned to a prompt with the last 10 lines saying it failed
<zap0> i reboot..  for the hell of it.   and now it's 19.04
<lubot> <Indianosr911> ✋
<lubot> <Indianosr911> hello guys
<diogenes_> hi
<lubot> <Indianosr911> i'm using Ubuntu 18.10
<lubot> <Indianosr911> I always keep seeing these 4 desktops
<lubot> <Indianosr911> I'm happy with 2 Desktops at max..
<lubot> <Indianosr911> How can I configure these?
<lubot> <Indianosr911> I tried configuring them but in vain
<diogenes_> you mean workspaces?
<lubot> <Indianosr911> yup
<lubot> <Indianosr911> yes workspaces
<diogenes_> have a look at this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/616522/how-can-i-remove-the-second-desktop-on-lubuntu
<lubot> <Indianosr911> looking..
<lubot> <Indianosr911> just a thought, all these links being shared on the group - should be put in an Wiki Help / FAQ page
<lubot> <Indianosr911> thanks done
<lubot> <Indianosr911> 🤟🏽
<diogenes_> yw
<diogenes_> and if all the info was in the wiki / FAQ then we would be deprived from having a nice conversation from time to time :)
<lubot> <Indianosr911> @tsimonq2 [As of right now, the Lubuntu Constitution is put into effect, as noted here: htt …], do we have options to suggest changes?
<lubot> <Indianosr911> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> and if all the info was in the wiki / FAQ then we would be deprived …], that's true as well ...
<lubot> <Indianosr911> some bots can so the tricks :)
<diogenes_> no bot could ever replace a live person.
<lubot> <Indianosr911> just collecting links thats' all :)
<lubot> <Indianosr911> @tsimonq2 [As of right now, the Lubuntu Constitution is put into effect, as noted here: htt …], How do we apply for Social media manager?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Maybe it's just me but as much as im into conspiracies, you might want to not go anon on the name if you're going that route. Just fyi.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Then again maybe you're going for the actual phone number but still ha, you might want to reconsider the username.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Regarding your question though we have standup meetings every Thursday at 5 pm edt in this chat so you might want to ask during that meeting when it's your turn
<lubot> <Indianosr911> right... so well... I'm unsure at this moment to call out my name - until i'm sure the destination is on the same route :)
<lubot> <Indianosr911> so, that being said - is there an invite floating around for the meeting?
<MeatsackApogee> im going to try 19.10 (Eoan Ermine)
<MeatsackApogee> it better work
<MeatsackApogee> how to install updates with this system? all updates.  doe it check it self automatically ?
<MeatsackApogee> How to install updates?
<lubot> <Indianosr911> sudo apt update
<lubot> <Indianosr911> sudo apt upgrade
<lubot> <Indianosr911> that should do from command line
<lubot> <Indianosr911> else go to System Tools > Discover.
<MeatsackApogee> ok thanks.  discover doesnt work for me. always freezes.
<MeatsackApogee> you recommend 19.10 or better to use 19.04 ?
<lubot> <Indianosr911> If you need a really really stable thing
<lubot> <Indianosr911> go for 18.10
<MeatsackApogee> but thats way different?
<MeatsackApogee> 19 is totally different i heard.  the new way
<lubot> <Indianosr911> well.. it's both Qt for apps
<lubot> <Indianosr911> what version are you using now?
<MeatsackApogee> plus 18.10 isnt there.  just 18.4.2
<MeatsackApogee> i wa on 19.04.  now trying 19.10
<lubot> <Indianosr911> my bad
<MeatsackApogee> qt for apps?
<lubot> <Indianosr911> go for 19.10
<MeatsackApogee> dunno wat u mean
<lubot> <Indianosr911> go for 19.10.
<MeatsackApogee> hmm ok
<lubot> <Indianosr911> Stable release
<MeatsackApogee> nightly.. i thought was more unstable
<lubot> <Indianosr911> wait..
<MeatsackApogee> warned me on the website
<lubot> <Indianosr911> 👨🏽‍💻
<lubot> <Indianosr911> https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<lubot> <Indianosr911> 19.04
<lubot> <Indianosr911> confirmed
<lubot> <Indianosr911> 19.04
<lubot> <Indianosr911> 🥶
<MeatsackApogee> ?  so use 19.04 ?
<lubot> <Indianosr911> yes
<MeatsackApogee> hmm
<lubot> <Indianosr911> and you are alraedy using that.. correct?
<MeatsackApogee> yea but doesnt work well.  will reinstall
<lubot> <Indianosr911> what's your system config?
<MeatsackApogee> last chance.  then i will just give up
<lubot> <Indianosr911> if I can help you do some fixes there..
<lubot> <Indianosr911> and what' all is not working / hanging?
<MeatsackApogee> acer aspire one d255  1gb ram
<lubot> <Indianosr911> oh 1 GB Ram
<MeatsackApogee> well. only the 'discover'app was hagning yesterday. spose i can live without it
<lubot> <Indianosr911> did you try updates using command line?
<MeatsackApogee> I was able to use youtube via smtube and vlc player very well.. yeterday.. but it wont connect today.
<MeatsackApogee> plus yesterday i was able to use chromium boroiwser very well... but it hang stoday
<MeatsackApogee> so i'' do a fresh instal.. the ntry your update commands
<lubot> <Indianosr911> well, network is one of the issue I also faced.
<lubot> <Indianosr911> In fact try update command and then re-install if required
<lubot> <Indianosr911> Chrome is a memory eater so expect that
<MeatsackApogee> hmm?  well chromium is faster than firefox.  and it was blazing yesterday.  try it
<lubot> <Indianosr911> I'm using all the browsers possible...
<MeatsackApogee> i as able to surf pretty weill with just 1gb if i have one tab open only... but not youtube of course.
<lubot> <Indianosr911> hmm
<MeatsackApogee> thats why
<lubot> <Indianosr911> try Opera for that?
<MeatsackApogee> i need smtube and vlc
<lubot> <Indianosr911> or firefox?
<lubot> <Indianosr911> smtube huh.. don't know about that...
<MeatsackApogee> firefox was worse.  chromium is best ive seen so far imo
<MeatsackApogee> for this os
<lubot> <Indianosr911> oh okay
<lubot> <Indianosr911> well try the updates see if it helps
<MeatsackApogee> smtube lets you browse youtube via it sapp. then plays then in vlc.  much easier on the ram
<MeatsackApogee> when it works..
<lubot> <Indianosr911> I will try that - thanks
<MeatsackApogee> welcome boss.  if thi sset up works.  the 1gb ram machine is actually usable.
<MeatsackApogee> chromium was flying yesterday
<MeatsackApogee> and 260p youtube videos were lag free
<MeatsackApogee> just smtube wont let me open all videos though.. copyrights i guess
<lubot> <Indianosr911> hmm
<lubot> <Indianosr911> if it still doesn't work - I would suggest to move to DSL (Damn Small Linux)
<MeatsackApogee> imo if people are spending years developing a lightwieght os.  then add these features properly.  make a decent videpo streamer/browser app so we can watch videos without having to fire up the browser
<MeatsackApogee> it would be a hit
<MeatsackApogee> then use the lightweight broswer for normal browsing
<MeatsackApogee> the nold dea dmachine can be bought back to life
<MeatsackApogee> smtube seems the only good optin at moment though.  limited to youtube only, and not all its content
<MeatsackApogee> i  tried dsl earlier... the network connection option was missing from my menu... so i forgot that one pretty fast.   thier connection instructions arent even sufficient
<lubot> <Indianosr911> It's a bit to have everything for everyone. But trust me I have 8 Gigs of Ram but I still love Lubuntu - the reason it let's me do hell lot of things. If I would have Ubuntu or Fedora instead - it's a kind of kill for my system. … But try different falvours of Linux - Lubuntu should do, but just incase it still causes problem you
<lubot>  can try switching to DSL Linux.
<MeatsackApogee> dsl i couldnrt ene connect.  i hate faling right off he bat.  and not my fault either.  just bad instructions.  no wifi connecter where they say to look
<MeatsackApogee> lubuntu is my fave .. but still wont work properly.
<lubot> <Indianosr911> hmm
<MeatsackApogee> faster than xubuntu though.. other wise id use xubuntu
<lubot> <Indianosr911> hmm
<MeatsackApogee> tried bhodi.  that also had wifi issues..  then when i did start the wifi app. it wouldnt connect 50% of time
<lubot> <HMollerCl> MeatsackApogee: have you tried lubuntu 18.04? the last LTS
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is not with lxqt, it is with lxde
<MeatsackApogee> no.. i hear it was totally dfferent.,  old system
<lubot> <Indianosr911> Yeah, that's what I wanted to suggest. Thanks @HMollerCl
<MeatsackApogee> whats the difference
<lubot> <Indianosr911> only the UI for you.
<lubot> <Indianosr911> rest speed and everything was awesome!
<MeatsackApogee> as fast as 19.04?
<MeatsackApogee> and can run the same apps ?
<lubot> <Indianosr911> a bit faster, and less resource insentive. I would say.
<MeatsackApogee> wow..
<MeatsackApogee> can run smtube with vlc ?
<lubot> <Indianosr911> not sure about smtube
<MeatsackApogee> hmm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> don't know smtube
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but vlc for sure
<MeatsackApogee> it an app in teh store in 19.04
<MeatsackApogee> maybe its in 18 too
<lubot> <Indianosr911> This is the latest update on v18 : 18.04.2 Bionic Beaver LTS (LXDE)
<lubot> <Indianosr911> if it's in store, it should be.
<MeatsackApogee> i dont know
<MeatsackApogee> im scared
<MeatsackApogee> not really..  lol
<MeatsackApogee> ill try it on a live usb see how it goes
<lubot> <Indianosr911> but smtube can be downloaded... I saw the command line way to do it on their website
<lubot> <Indianosr911> Yo!!
<MeatsackApogee> if you are sure its faster than 19.04.  even better for my 1gb machine
<lubot> <Indianosr911> Yes. I personally believe 18.04 was faster than what I use now. I had it running in 500 gigs of ram.
<MeatsackApogee> 500 mb ?
<lubot> <Indianosr911> 0.5 Gigs
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for very old machines is better, is the las with 32bit version too.
<MeatsackApogee> hmm others say its better to go with the new one.   i think maybe go with 18.. and wait until 20 lts
<lubot> <Indianosr911> :)
<MeatsackApogee> let the hobbyists  fine tune 19 first
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and if you can, try to upgrade ram, nowdays in aliexpress you can find old ram very cheap
<MeatsackApogee> i just wanna use it lol
<MeatsackApogee> this netbook isnt mine.. trying to get it running and usable for someone.
<MeatsackApogee> thats whyu i also need a easy desktop
<lubot> <Indianosr911> Final Words....
<MeatsackApogee> wish it had brghtiness controll on the desktop
<MeatsackApogee> has 18 at least got it in settings?
<lubot> <Indianosr911> Lubuntu 18.04.2 Bionic Beaver LTS (LXDE)
<MeatsackApogee> like 19 has
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @MeatsackApogee [<MeatsackApogee> has 18 at least got it in settings?], yes
<MeatsackApogee> not like a terminal command, but a slifer toggle ?
<MeatsackApogee> slider*
<lubot> <HMollerCl> have in mind that currently webpages consumes a lot of RAM
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @MeatsackApogee [<MeatsackApogee> slider*], I believe that it has
<MeatsackApogee> no problem. as i said. chrmoium was flying yesterday..
<MeatsackApogee> today on same webpages it freezes
<MeatsackApogee> jeez my stomach is bad
<MeatsackApogee> fouled myself
<lubot> <aptghetto> @Indianosr911 [How do we apply for Social media manager?], Maybe you use Reddit? https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/bc9awx/seeking_moderators/
<MeatsackApogee> 'tmi' as they say
<lubot> <Indianosr911> @aptghetto [Maybe you use Reddit? https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/bc9awx/seeking_m …], thanks!
<lubot> <aptghetto> For more informations, head to our development channel and speak with tsimonq2 or wxl
<mr_yogurt> Is windows snapping supposed to work on 19.04 out of the box? like super-left arrow or super-right arrow to make the current window fill up the left or right half of the screen
<MeatsackApogee> i cant answer that
<mr_yogurt> oh, that's annoying
<mr_yogurt> setting the super key to open lxqt-runner breaks it
<MeatsackApogee> yes..  problems problems.   hope u can get help.
<MeatsackApogee> so people use this os even on powerful machines?  i understand why people with 1gb ram use it.. its amazing what it can acheive.  but why use it on a powerful rig
<MeatsackApogee> i think lubuntu version 20 will be the dogs bollocks.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @MeatsackApogee [<MeatsackApogee> so people use this os even on powerful machines?  i understand …], Because it is incredibly faster in powerful machines
<MeatsackApogee> i suppose it must be yea.
<MeatsackApogee> its even usable on a 1gb netbook.. actually usable
<MeatsackApogee> other so's are probably even lighter, but they are to ohard to use for casual users
<MeatsackApogee> i suppose lubuntu is the sweetspot
<MeatsackApogee> a bit faster than xubuntu, but with nearl as many feature sand ease of use
<MeatsackApogee> what say you
<MeatsackApogee> others OS's*
<MeatsackApogee> by the way. can skype be used in lubuntu ?
<MeatsackApogee> not esential but would be nice
<MeatsackApogee> like soda pop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Don't know
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> 911: there's no invite. Just show up on this channel on Thursdays at 5:00 pm EDT
<lubot> <Indianosr911> @MeatsackApogee [<MeatsackApogee> by the way. can skype be used in lubuntu ?], Yes, I have managed to use it.
<lubot> <Indianosr911> @SamuelBanya [911: there's no invite. Just show up on this channel on Thursdays at 5:00 pm EDT], Aye Aye Captain!
<MeatsackApogee> great.   i'll get it in there
<MeatsackApogee> no mercy
<MeatsackApogee> cant find the brightness slider in settings anywhere
<MeatsackApogee> can u point me to it please
<MeatsackApogee> i doesnt exist does it ?  :/
<MeatsackApogee> maybe should have stuck with 19
<MeatsackApogee> ive come to the conclusion its impossible to find a lightweight linux system that suits my needs.   they always lack something.  shame the priginal ubuntu doesnt run on netbooks, that os is actually complete
<diogenes_> MeatsackApogee, try antiX
<MeatsackApogee> im not trying anymore
<MeatsackApogee> had my fill
<MeatsackApogee> xubuntu. lubuntu 3 times, bhodi, elive, damn small linux, puppy.. etc
<MeatsackApogee> all are half baked unfortunately
<MeatsackApogee> probably the most usable is xubuntu. but its slower than others
<MeatsackApogee> i mean.. how in gods name can you spend years designing and os  but not ad a brightenss slider?  my mind boggles
<lubot> <Akvalt> Fwd from Politicamente Incorreto: Cursos pagos que estão de graça na Udemy até hoje! … Python: https://lnkd.in/epdtT8Y … Ionic 3: https://lnkd.in/e8mdY4V … HTML5: https://lnkd.in/eRZVUSN … Android: https://lnkd.in/eHg7kbz … C++: https://lnkd.in/eZvb4rV … Python: https://lnkd.in/ekavMui … C e C++: https://lnkd.in/eKUJ97p … Unity 5:
<lubot> https://lnkd.in/e-ftZCJ … Unreal Engine 4: https://lnkd.in/ekzWpBg … Web com Github pages: https://lnkd.in/eNfr_eS … Git: https://lnkd.in/er4im7H … Wordpress: https://lnkd.in/eYExqay … Jekyll: https://lnkd.in/e4m5Q7q … Wordpress: https://lnkd.in/eMffdp2 … React.js: https://lnkd.in/eE67yas … Unity3D: https://lnkd.in/ecM63B6 … HTML: https://lnkd.in/e
<lubot> AQFGqy … C++: https://lnkd.in/evqDkeM … Algoritmos e lógica: https://lnkd.in/ehuYnvN … JavaScript: https://lnkd.in/e9EppKs … Qlikview: https://lnkd.in/e5ZufxV … Algoritmos e lógica: https://lnkd.in/e_E3Dry … Python: https://lnkd.in/ejTKa3W … Introdução à programação de computadores: https://goo.gl/Mi3hbF … Terminal Linux: https://goo.gl/vyHAhT … In
<lubot> trodução ao Sistema Operacional Linux: https://goo.gl/iTY5Zj … Introdução a banco de dados com MySQL & PHPMyAdmin: https://goo.gl/J19GG9 … Data Science: Visualização de Dados com Python: https://goo.gl/kyy2AD … Introdução ao jQuery: https://goo.gl/3vMv7N … Introdução à linguagem JavaScript: https://goo.gl/1H2Nhn … Introdução à linguagem CSS: https:
<lubot> //goo.gl/hdgvRG … Introdução ao PHP orientado a objetos: https://goo.gl/uFSf9b … Curso de programação com Perl: https://goo.gl/f7o1Si … Introdução à linguagem Python: https://goo.gl/oTDWdX … Boas práticas em PHP: https://goo.gl/u2pAfp … BLAST: Ferramenta de Alinhamentos Locais de Sequências: https://goo.gl/TrVrW5 … Modelagem de proteínas por homolo
<lubot> gia: https://goo.gl/mz8uim … Introdução ao Framework Bootstrap: https://goo.gl/8WmsVE … Introdução à Criação de Sites Dinâmicos com PHP: https://goo.gl/qo2Xpw … Introdução à Linguagem HTML: https://goo.gl/DChJoF
<diogenes_> MeatsackApogee, i disagree because what you do it you try to win a horse race ridding a pony, get yourself suitable hardware and you gonna get the desired result.
<MeatsackApogee> no. i have a powerful rig, why would i install a light linux on it?  i thought the ide aof these lightwieght os's was to run on old tech.  and actually, not having a brightness slider is nothing to do with it.  it should just have one
<MeatsackApogee> Plus lubuntu actually runs well on my 1gb netbook.. that snot the issue.  the issues is lack of features
<MeatsackApogee> would antix be any better?  probably slower then lubuntu anyway
<diogenes_> what features you need?
<MeatsackApogee> well, i cant  surf youtube on a browser with 1gb ram.  so i need a youtube app i cna surf then play on vlc player or something
<MeatsackApogee> apart fro mtheat, just a fast browser for normal surfing.
<MeatsackApogee> skype would be nice but not essential
<MeatsackApogee> also just basic system functions like brghtiness slifers etc !
<MeatsackApogee> sliders*
<diogenes_> MeatsackApogee, lol, it's website devs fault and browser devs fault too, not at all the OS fault
<MeatsackApogee> regarding wat?
<diogenes_> i got brightness slined, i adjust it with the mouse wheen hovering over the batter icon
<diogenes_> regadring how they desing modern websides
<diogenes_> they are resource hug
<MeatsackApogee> im not blaming anything.. just saying youtube is too hard for 1gb ram to run.. unless an app is used.  it works great with smtube app and vlc playet un lubuntu
<MeatsackApogee> im not blaming, just asking for workarounds
<diogenes_> yeah with 1gb ram you can't do anything nowadays that's the reality
<diogenes_> nobody's fault
<MeatsackApogee> most sites i visit are fine on 1gb ram, unless i visit video stuff.  i have no problem about that
<MeatsackApogee> * the sites are only fine if i choose the right os and right browser.  lubuntu and google chromium fo rexample
<MeatsackApogee> but ineed a app style video browser
<MeatsackApogee> smtue and vlc player paly yutube videos lag free.  just not all will open unfortunately
<MeatsackApogee> antix has similar functions?
<MeatsackApogee> as fast gnerally as lubuntu?
<diogenes_> i haven't make any comparison but by default it takes around 100 MB ram
<MeatsackApogee> seems even lighter then
<MeatsackApogee> so i guess browsing would be fine
<MeatsackApogee> only thing is, does it have funcionality on desktop, and can it run a youtube app
<MeatsackApogee> i know it har a termnal based youtube search.. but i need a gui
<diogenes_> you said you don't wanna try anything so why bothering?
<MeatsackApogee> jeez..  well if it seasy i might.  i can tstand al lthe headache though.  if it can be installed and ru nwell, maybe its worth a shot
<diogenes_> then it's better once to try than 100 times to ask.
<MeatsackApogee> i'll try it on live usb.  does it have any you tube app you know of?
<diogenes_> last time i checked it had, also it had it's own, forgot the name.
<diogenes_> on older machines you can even use kodi + youtube plugin which is known to run smoother.
<diogenes_> but i personally haven't tried it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Lubuntu 18.04 has them
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean brightness slider
<MeatsackApogee> hmm
<MeatsackApogee> ill try it.  and lubot.  where !?
<MeatsackApogee> should i download the full version of antix or is that heavy or resources?
<diogenes_> MeatsackApogee, of course not, go with full.
<MeatsackApogee> would u mind helping me if i give it a try?
<diogenes_> as a side note,  for youtube you can use mpv, with right configuration it can play any youtube videos, mpv actually works better than vlc
<MeatsackApogee> i see.. well the thing is i need a browsing app too.   if i have to browse youtube wit a broswer, i get lag
<MeatsackApogee> an app is more light
<MeatsackApogee> the nlink mpv to the app
<diogenes_> i can help you of course but not in this channel since it's lubuntu destined for, if you wish: /j #MX_Linux
<MeatsackApogee> thanks im there
<MeatsackApogee> and lubot.  please tell me where that slider is?  i cant see it in 18
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @MeatsackApogee [<MeatsackApogee> and lubot.  please tell me where that slider is?  i cant see it …], Right click on the battery icon in the panel
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Battery or energy
<MeatsackApogee> thahks.  wow.  hidden in plain sight lol
<lubot> <Indianosr911> Guys.
<lubot> <Indianosr911> Hello
<lubot> <Indianosr911> How can I run GTK apps on Lubuntu 19 ?
<diogenes_> Indianosr911, what apps?
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> I want to run https://github.com/muflone/gespeaker
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> gespeaker, allows me to tune espeaks for TTS
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> ?
<diogenes_> thre is insructions on the page on how to use it.
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> I read those already
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> nothing about GTK, right?
<diogenes_> what does gtk has to do with it? it has setup.py which will most likely install the app and then you gonna get a shortcut (maybe)
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> I used apt to install
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> it's not opening.. I suspect the missing GTK libraries!
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> the UI doesn't appear in itself.
<diogenes_> no apt install neede, it clearly sayd on github how you install it:
<diogenes_> python2 setup.py build
<diogenes_> sudo python2 setup.py install
<diogenes_> that's it
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> ok
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> thanks figuring it out!
<diogenes_> but prior to those two commands, there is a lot of stuff you need to install, just read carefully and take one step at a time.
<diogenes_> for instalce, whre is says:  - python2: all the whole code is written for Python 2.x
<diogenes_> it means you need to: sudo apt install python2
<diogenes_> and so on
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> yup
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> thanks doing that..
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> seems it's throwing typeerror exceptions
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> starting gespeaker … python version detected: 2.7 … loading interface from /usr/share/gespeaker/data/ui/gespeaker.glade … loading controls from UI … loading languages from /usr/bin/espeak --voices … default language "english" not found in the languages list, fallback to "default" … Traceback (most recent call last): …   File "ges
<lubot> peaker.py", line 48, in <module> …     main = gespeakerUI.gespeakerUI() …   File "/usr/share/gespeaker/src/gespeakerUI.py", line 106, in init …     self.loadSettings(True) …   File "/usr/share/gespeaker/src/gespeakerUI.py", line 204, in loadSettings …     self.cboLanguages.set_active(self.defaultLanguageIndex) … TypeError: an integer is required
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> anyways... Good Night for today
#lubuntu 2020-05-04
<Ascavasaion> I have two monitors plugged into my lapyop, three displays.  I extended the desktop.  When I right click the desktop it tells me "Desktop manager is not active."  Running 'sudo pcmanfm --desktop' Fixes it temporarily.  Any idea what could have caused this, and how to fix it please?
<sakir> hi everyone
<plop6> hello
<plop6> i want to theme an debian computer with lubuntu flavor, is there any guide out there ?
<Munsko> Hello, you could try find a way to install LXQT on your debian(dont know if its possible)
<strobe2020> where is wxl ? he seems to be the only one who answers questions here
<teward> plop6: i believe that's offtopic here though because Debian, and there's no guides about how to do it.
<teward> Munsko: Debian has LXQt yes
<teward> it's how I deploy my Debian Unstable VMs that need GUIs
<teward> but that's a bit outside the scope of Lubuntu support since you're asking how to alter Debain
<teward> strobe2020: wxl answers most frequently yes but there's a lot of other people here who answer questions too
<strobe2020> teward, well i posted one yesterday
<strobe2020> still no response
<teward> well consider that you don't usually get answers from anyone unless they know a solution
<kc2bez> What did you post strobe2020 ? I don't see it.
<strobe2020> i have admin rights to a remote host. i simply want to log into my own desktop instance
<strobe2020> there is already another user running an xsession on it
<kc2bez> strobe2020: You may want to read this thread on our discourse site https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/switch-to-a-second-graphical-user-session-without-closing-the-first-one/744
<strobe2020> kc2bez, i'll do that, thx
<kc2bez> I've never experimented with that strobe2020 so I don't have firsthand experience.
<Munsko> How can i add in the hotbar a new item?(where u have firefox,files explorer and "show the desktop")
<wxl> DND
<strobe2020> kc2bez, so, i tried your suggestion and got this error message:
<strobe2020>  /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg.wrap: Only console users are allowed to run the X server
<strobe2020> I am logged in remotely
<strobe2020> but i created and edited the ~/.xinitrc
<kc2bez> strobe2020: So by logged in remotely I am guessing via ssh?
<strobe2020> kc2bez, yes, ssh with private key authentication. i'm logged in via virtual console tty, but i get the same error message even if i use a an xterminal.
<strobe2020> apparently, there needs to be a physical person at the host computer to run the startx command from a virtual console
<strobe2020> but i haven't tested that yet, so i don't know if it works. if it does, then i'd need to connect via vncserver which is also running
<strobe2020> i just need to know which screen number it's using
<strobe2020> i'm already running ssh -YC to run a graphics program from the host, but i'd like a full desktop environment while a different user is using the same computer, also running their own desktop
<strobe2020> to basically have two users using the same system, running lxqt deskops and staying out of each other's way
<denis_> hello
#lubuntu 2020-05-05
<tamawork> good morning
<Munsko> Night here
<Munsko> XD
<user14651> hi everyone! hope you can help: trying to add shortcut to application menu. creating desktop entry in /usr/share/applications/  does create icon, but clicking on it wont start it. is there something else that has to be done in 20.04 please? thanks in advace
<kc2bez> user14651: That is the correct process. The `exec` line of the desktop file will need to point to the full path for the application.
<user14651> yeah. i used to do this in lxde and always worked, but i have no luck doing the same in lxqt. full path is correct; but also did try to create a command in /usr/bin and pointed "EXEC" line to this command; this didnt help; starting same desktop entry from pacman-qt works; but does not work from application menu nor quick launch widget :(
<kc2bez> user14651: I have done it in LXQt before too. Can you paste your desktop file?
<user14651> https://pastebin.com/NL1TYBkP
<user14651> i know exec command is bit complex, but like i have said earlier, i did also try to move this command in executable file in /usr/bin . this file run fine from terminal, so i have pointed EXEC line to this executable; still no luck
<kc2bez> user14651: given the length of the command you may want to make a script and then call the script from the desktop file.
<user14651> see above; did that;
<user14651> kc2bez: i really do appreciate you trying to help me here :)
<kc2bez> Perhaps try calling the actual desktop file from the terminal so you can see any errors?
<user14651> how to do that? by default desktop entry is not executable; i can set to be executable, but then what program to use to run desktop entry from terminal please?
<lubot> <aptghetto> By the way, the password is not very secret, if you export it as env variable and write it into a file, which is readable by everyone
<user14651> lubot: file is not readable by everyone; and will be moved to .local/share/applications/ once i figure this out. also tor-ctrl port accepts only connections from localhost; i am only user on this desktop and home folder is encrypted; so it is still not the best practise, i feel good enough about it.
<user14651> the reason i export it to ENV VAR is so I can run torbrowser without starting another instance of tor, if i already have tor running as a service in background; there used to be a better way to do this in past, but ATM using ENV VAR is the only way I know how to achieve what i need.
<Guest30216> ciao
<Guest30216> nessuno?
<lubot> <aptghetto> The home folder is not encrypted when you are using it. A little exploit is enough to check your env variables and any programm running as your user can read the file. … Being the only user is just an illusion, there are a lot of other technical users. … I am just saying that your solution is very fragile.
<santimir[m]> i've been trying to access gmail from trojita but its not very straightforward. gmail is blocking the access
<santimir[m]> is there any reasons why choosing this client instead of thunderbird?
<user14651> kc2bez: running desktop entry with gtk-launch starts the application fine
<user14651> santimir[m]: trojita should be fast and resource efficient; i still prefer sylpheed because trojita does not support search / filtering
<santimir[m]> yes but you have to switch off security settings in gmail for trojita to work
<santimir[m]> am I wrong?
<kc2bez> user14651: I am unsure why that isn't launching for you from the menu.
<kc2bez> santimir[m]: trojita is a qt application and thunderbird is a GTK application is one reason
<kc2bez> thunderbird has the same security issues I believe. I have not tested that though.
<santimir[m]> alright...i'm installing thunderbird to try that out
<user14651> kc2bez: nevermind; for now i will place desktop entry to desktop and launch from there while i try to figure it out. Thank you for all your help :)
<kc2bez> Sorry I wasn't able to help there user14651
<user14651> kc2bez: but its good to know i am not doing it incorrectly; i am sure i will find another way somehow
<santimir[m]> thunderbird took 1 minute to run
<santimir[m]> didn't need any security changes, AFAI can tell
<user14651> lubot: do you know a way of staring torbrowser without starting tor relay without exporting password to ENV VAR? i do appreciate you telling me about potential weakness, so i am not trying to argue with your statement, because I know you are right. however if i had exploit running on my system, disclosing tor ctrl passwd would not be my biggest worry.
<user14651> kc2bez: success; i though you might be curious how i did it:
<user14651> I had move command into script AND cd into folder where the script is located; absolute path is not working;
<user14651> not sure its the best approach, but changed EXEC line to EXEC=sh -c "cd <PATH TO FOLDER CONTAINING SCRIPT> && <SCRIPT NAME>"
<user14651> i got this idea because xdg-lauch <PATH TO FILE> only works if your PWD is where the file is
<user14651> not sure why it does not work if script is in /usr/bin
<user14651> Thanks again because without your suggestion to run it from terminal i would not play with xdg-launch
<kc2bez> whoops, I think the bot quieted you user14651
<kc2bez> You may have to paste that
<kc2bez> I am glad you were able to figure it out user14651
<user14651> kc2bez: https://pastebin.com/A6X4Kcng
<kc2bez> Excellent user14651 thanks for the update.
<lubot> <aptghetto> Sorry, user14651 I can't help you. … The last time I played with Tor is several  years ago and my knowledge is certainly not up to date. … It sounds like a problem, that also other people have, I recommend to ask in a Tor related channel
<user14651> lubot: the way i currently run is has been suggested to me by tor devs some time ago :/ but i will look into it again; thank you
<Ev0luti0n_> Folks... any luck with bluetoot adapters'
<Ev0luti0n_> _
<Ev0luti0n_> ?
<lubot> <tbs61> hello, would wifi connection of lubuntu better than kubuntu or are they same at those things? i installed kubuntu to my sister's pc, sometimes it get hard times to connect repeater. i would try lubuntu for that if u guys suggest me to try
<genii> Underneath they all use the same drivers
<lubot> <tbs61> she is teacher, i dont want to stop her works blind eye
<lubot> <tbs61> @genii [<genii> Underneath they all use the same drivers], hmm:/
<raskol> Where do I report bugs in the installer?
<kc2bez> raskol: you would use `ubuntu-bug calamares` for issues with  >18.10 or `ubuntu-bug ubiquity` for issues with 18.04
<kc2bez> Also see our wiki page regarding bugs https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
<lubot> victor costa was added by: victor costa
<guiverc> at turn on, the keyboard layout for entering encryption key (lubu 20.04) is controlled by uefi/bios isn't it??
 * guiverc thinks i found enough info in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019  (for comment anyway)
<wxl> well remember our FDE isn't Ubuntu's
<wxl> ubiquity doesn't encrypt /boot
<wxl> so it's not actually FULL disk encryption
<wxl> the value of that is more control, so they can have user-defined keyboard layouts when entering the password
<guiverc> oops... i'm was forming comment for https://askubuntu.com/questions/1235842/how-to-set-keyboard-layout-for-boot-up-hard-disk-encryption-in-lubuntu-20-04  (user using non-en having trouble unlocking..)
<guiverc> wxl do you know of a wiki/something I can read to understand better so I can respond?
<wxl> eh
<wxl> guiverc: https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1203
<guiverc> Thank you (greatly) wxl
<wxl> npp
#lubuntu 2020-05-06
<Guest95169> hi
<guiverc> Guest95169, G'day, if you have a Lubuntu support question, please just ask it (try and keep to a single line, and be patient, people will answer if/when they can)
<ryjo> hey, all! I have recently updated Lubuntu via the software updater gui, and now wifi is unable to connect to networks. I get this in syslog: wlp2s0: authentication with <mac address> timed out
<fareast> Can someone help me fix my trash install of lubuntu?
<fareast> I can't get my touch to click to work.
<lubot> <aptghetto> You have to enable it
<fareast> ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad its on 11
<fareast> Ur mom is on enable
<fareast> it doesn't show
<fareast> I am guessing I have to do something with the props but how do I make it permanent? it just disables after restart
<lubot> <aptghetto> Not sure, what you are talking about. See the Lubuntu Manual chapter 3.2.8
<tiggero> #ebooks
#lubuntu 2020-05-07
<Pim_> Hello
<d1mxns1n> need help with root permission- config intrusion
<dragon2> is it wise to install lubunto on an old mac?
<dragon2> I don't now if people do dual installs anymore, or do things from scratch?
<lubot> <aptghetto> is it wise to use an old mac?
<dragon2> lol
<dragon2> This one tured out rather nice
<lubot> <aptghetto> try it, either it works or not
<dragon2> an imac, runs fine
<dragon2> I think the new retina screens might be better, but I don't complain about the specs on this one for regular work
<dragon2> macs aren't as cumbersome as they used to be, I think the hard ware is pretty much pc these days, even if they still insist "this is not a pc"
<dragon2> I think they still make ppc distros, maybe for old macs, but probably for the large capacity IBM processors
<dragon2> I aim for a stable work station
<Ron79> hello
<Ron79> is anybody online here
<Ron79> ?
<lubot> <tbs61> @Ron79 [<Ron79> is anybody online here], 👍
#lubuntu 2020-05-08
<manuel_> test??
<manuel_> anybody out here?
<genii> ..there was..
<lubot> Leokolb was added by: Leokolb
<guiverc> G'day & Welcome @Leokolb
<lubot> <Leokolb> Morning..thanks
<Guest57785> salut all
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! @guiverc: can you test this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1877553 It's not against Lubuntu but against Ubuntu 20.04
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1877553 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "wifi gets automatically disabled when screen is locked and can be enabled only after a reboot." [Undecided,New]
<guiverc> @The_LoudSpeaker, I don't have ubu 20.04 on anything and my old desktops don't have wifi...  for now I'll leave a lubu 20.04 netbook locked..  (tomorrow I'll look at what's on it, if I'm willing to wipe)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Sure. Thanks!
<guiverc> @The_LoudSpeaker, FYI only, i used lock.screen at menu on sony.crapbook, left less than 2 hours (>1hr45m anyway) & wifi is good...will lock again & try tomorrow
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So. It's mostly a Ubuntu specific issue.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Please report your findings on launchpad.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> If anyone else can test and report on launchpad, it would be nice.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [So. It's mostly a Ubuntu specific issue.], I constantly lock my screen and doen't have that happening
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> On Ubuntu ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I know that some wifi cards have some energy efficiency issues
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> K. I will ask the OP to attach wifi card info.
<aalares> Hola a todos
<aalares> Que tal ...
<chraso> how do I enable remote desktop on lubuntu
<Munsko> Hello. Somebody know how i can do that my Qpdfview works as normal PDF viewer when i try to select some text on one archive?
<Munsko> I found the way using the option in tab section, but is very unefficient way to copy and paste text
<Munsko> I was suing evince in last lts version, but now i need install a los of dependencies to get it, some related to gnome
<Munsko> Using*
<Bombo> hi i just got lubuntu running on my hp netbook, but i can't click, it just has one touchpad, on win a shorttouch is a click
<Bombo> can i do that too with lubuntu?
<john18> what is?
<wxl> Bombo: yep. you just need to set tap to click.
#lubuntu 2020-05-09
<onyx> help
<onyx> I need help I can't update I keep getting an error N: Ignoring file 'jgeboski.list”' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<onyx> I tried searching days for a solution online
<onyx> tried everything suggested nothing works
<onyx> I can't remove it or access it
<onyx> it says the directory doesn't exist
<lubot> <rudrabali> Try sudo
<lubot> <rudrabali> It might be restricted
<guiverc> onyx, that is a file added after install (that directory is empty on new installs), so check allusers should have 'read' access to that directory & files inside directory
<lubot> <rudrabali> yup, but his case seems special
<lubot> <rudrabali> onyx: Did it work?
<lubot> <rudrabali> joining over IRC
<onyx> still says file is invalid
<lubot> <rudrabali> I meant something else
<lubot> <rudrabali> Try using sudo with the commands you want to run on the file
<onyx> I always use sudo
<onyx> it doesn't help
<lubot> <rudrabali> Or better, run 'sudo su' and then try run commands
<onyx> I tried that too
<onyx> N: Ignoring file 'jgeboski.list”' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<lubot> <rudrabali> onyx: does the dir even exist?
<onyx> that's the error I get
<onyx> every time
<onyx> says it doesn't
<lubot> <rudrabali> Did you add that file?
<onyx> yeah it's an extension for pidgin
<onyx> purple plugin
<lubot> <rudrabali> Then that is a 3rd party plugin isn't it
<onyx> yeah
<lubot> <rudrabali> It should be in such a format: … deb <repo> <version> main
<onyx> I don't see it
<onyx> and it says I have "held packages"
<onyx> I tried all commands to fix that
<onyx> doesn't seem to work
<lubot> <rudrabali> That's the sort of issue
<onyx> I tried -f install, install -f all those commands don't fix the problem
<lubot> <rudrabali> Try using the following: … sudo apt-mark unhold <package>
<onyx> I tried it says directory not found
<onyx> or doesn't exist
<lubot> <rudrabali> You need to replace the package with its name
<lubot> <rudrabali> if it is not installed, the issue is different
<onyx> how do I find out if it's installed?
<lubot> <rudrabali> btw. what is the irc link for this group?
<lubot> <rudrabali> did you install that package
<lubot> <rudrabali> ah, it is #lubuntu
<onyx> I think I got the plugin through another way
<onyx> because the jgeboski didn't work
<onyx> yeah this is lubuntu
<lubot> <rudrabali> I'm now connected through IRC as rs2009
<lubot> <rudrabali> see me there
<onyx> k
<onyx> I messeged you
<onyx> but it's been a long time having this problem I thought I could ignore it but now it won't let me install or upgrade certain programs/packages
<akem> I upgraded to 20.04, i hope the freezing will be gone :X
<akem> I think it's an intel graphic driver bug. I see the kernel was upgraded of course.
<Guest31> hi there :)
<Guest31> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/800c8cbb28e6ffbc71d1607740a9a0f8/pasted.txt
<guiverc> 19.04 is EOL, once a release goes EOL it's repo is moved to old-releases.ubuntu.com so errors are to be epxected Guest31
<Guest31> guest31: Haha
<guiverc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Guest31> Thats a genius approach ^^
<Guest31> Thanks a lot
<guiverc> sorry you saw that, my apology.. old-releases does not have country mirrors.. so de. needs to be removed
<Guest31> I had another mirror before
<Guest31> Why not simply put a file onto the EOL mirror that tells you, what is the issue and how to solve it?
<guiverc> change //de.old-releases.. to //old-releases..
<Guest31> This was before
<Guest31> I changed it in an attempt to solve it
<Guest31> It was the same error before
<guiverc> https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-19-04-end-of-life-and-current-support-statuses/  was our notice on disco/19.04
<Guest31> I think I will just reinstall
<Guest31> And I mean, to put something in the console at least.
<Guest31> Or some GUI box that says: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<guiverc> the only error I see is the de. at the start of the URL, there are no country codes for old-releases
<Guest31> I used the Software Sources GUI to change from "Main Server" to "Server for Deutschland"
<Guest31> When I change now back, it stays the same, for some reason.
<Guest31> Can you tell me, how to change back via command line? which file is this? :)
<guiverc> Upgrade before the release goes EOL, there is no set period for the move to old-releases; 17.04 moved the following day, but some releases stay there for ages (eg. 17.10)
<ShalokShalom> But why not simply leaving a notice on the server?
<guiverc> I'd suggest making the changes via terminal editor (b/c the release is EOL; I'm not sure GUI can cope with that)
<ShalokShalom> OK, thanks
<guiverc> the move is only documented to occur AFTER reaching EOL (ie. next day as in 17.04 I mentioned, or months later like 17.10.. still can occur)
<ShalokShalom> Can you rephrase this?
<ShalokShalom> So you mean, I am supposed to see a notice?
<ShalokShalom> I will reinstall the system.
<guiverc> Ubuntu 19.04 was the 2019-April release... even if you miss the notice, April+9 months life = Jan or 2020-Jan EOL... 3 years for LTS releases, 9 months for non-LTS
<ShalokShalom> Yeah, thats nice
<ShalokShalom> I am not complaining about the short support cycle
<ShalokShalom> I am complaining about a small text file, that is some kb huge, is ommited so we have to look in the internet for some solution, for a thing that can easily be automated.
<guiverc> (3 years is b/c Lubuntu is a flavor, applies to all, Ubuntu server/desktop have 5 years, flavors have 3)
<ShalokShalom> I think this is one of the things usually does happen to be handled by distros
<ShalokShalom> Yeah, I know that.
<ShalokShalom> I just come from another distro, so i am not used to the commons here. :)
<guiverc> usually the move from archive to old-releases occurs the next month (so forgetting what day released usually isn't an issue (it's always a Thursday anyway) but 17.04 was an early exception to usual behavior
<ShalokShalom> Yeah, thanks a lot dear
<ShalokShalom> This all is unrelated to what I type :)
<ShalokShalom> Thanks a lot
<guiverc> Thursday being the date of release  (UST/UTC time anyway)
<Bombo> hi is there a lubuntu version supporting the rtl8821c wifi chip? i tried the latest lubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso but i get no wifi
<bzb> using lubuntu20.04 and screen brightness and blanking not working properly. I create the following report  but don't know if it is the right place. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xscreensaver/+bug/1875787
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1875787 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "brightness controls and screen blanking not working properly" [Undecided,New]
<bzb> any direction appreciated
<nino46> i need help
<onyx> hey I'm back can someone help me with my held packages and directory which is non-existant?
<onyx> N: Ignoring file 'jgeboski.list”' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<onyx> my error message when I try to update
<wxl> it's not an error, but a warning
<onyx> is there a way to fix it?
<wxl> it won't affect your ability to install packages all your other sources
<onyx> ah
<wxl> also, yes, you can correct the name
<wxl> your clue: you have an extra character
<onyx> when I tried it says directory doesn't exist
<onyx> is it a quotation mark?
<wxl> yep
<onyx> ah I just caught that lol
<onyx> -a
<onyx> woops ignore that
<onyx> I'm running off like 3 hours of sleep lol
<wxl> that might be the other problem XD
<onyx> yeah I haven't been sleeping well in months.. horrible living conditions
<bzb> Installed lubuntu20.04 on laptop. when screen blanking is on the display is still bright while the image is blank. Is this normal?
<Deano59> not sure if this is a bug or not but.. I used the mini.iso (the legacy one) advanced options, expert command line install.... installed Lubuntu with "apt install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends" and network manager wasn't giving any info on my device. I had to edit netplan and configure it to use network manager. just thought I'd say1 :)
<bzb> any comment on my issue? Anyone?
<bzb> any comment on my issue? Anyone?
<kc2bez> bzb: I haven't experienced that myself. When I adjust the power management settings to turn my display off it does that. You may want to start a post on the forum https://discourse.lubuntu.me rather than idle here in IRC waiting.
<kc2bez> It could be a specific hardware type issue. Your issue may get more visibility over there.
<bzb> kc2bez: thanks
<Endux> anyone there
<Endux> hi
<Endux> i cant hear any audio can someone help me
<guiverc> Endux, what system?
<Endux> what do you mean
<guiverc> what OS/release are you using?
<Endux> lubuntu 20.04
<guiverc> Is your sound card recognized?  (`sudo lshw -C sound` will list hardware of class=sound devices, the driver= bit tells you kernel.module/driver in use)
<Endux> it says *-multimedia
<Endux>        description: Audio device
<Endux>        product: NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<Endux>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<Endux>        physical id: 1b
<Endux>        bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
<Endux>        version: 02
<guiverc> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<guiverc> ps: you'll have to wait till flood.ban has been lifted
<Endux> ?
<Endux> what do you mean
<guiverc> posts should be single line, you flooded many lines so you were silenced & your detail dropped (not shown); use a pastebin  (`| pastebinit` for example
<Endux> sry
<Endux> you mean pastebin website
<guiverc> if you add a `|pastebinit` to the end of a command, the output will be re-directed to paste.ubuntu.com
<Endux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nF4PCF3GSq/
<guiverc> Yep your card is recognized, the snd_hda_intel is similiar to my box, next I'd look in `pavucontrol` (pulse audio volume control)
<Endux> what should i do now
<guiverc> I'd check the last "Configuration" tab to see if a profile is selected, maybe switch it to off, then back to whatever it is (or play & return if no difference).   Next the "Output Devices" that Port looks valid etc.
<Endux> it says analog stereo duplex
<guiverc> mine is set to "Analogue Stereo Output"
<guiverc> but I get sound on duplex as well
<guiverc> With the Output.Devices tab, ensure you don't have it muted..
<Endux> i dont think its muted
<Endux> are you there
<guiverc> I usually 'play' with settings, if they make no difference i return them back to what it was... I'm looking up online for issues with hardware like yours, most appear old (some blacklists done but for older releases I'm not sure apply, what brand box?
<Endux> is there a sound test in volume control
<guiverc> yes I think (or there was).. I don't see it, I have music playing so can see the beat shown in "Playback", "Output Devices" etc.
<guiverc> if it's a laptop, they can have unique features that 'silence' sound  (like airplane mode & wifi).. Other users have noted that some brands 'mute' sound on certain key combinations (I've noted that myself, usually mis-key & fix in pauvucontrol)
<Endux> its a netbook
<Endux> also its detecting sound but i cant hear it
<guiverc> If you don't get any more advice here (I'm empty sorry) you can also use #ubuntu (Lubuntu is an official flavor so you'll be on-topic)
<guiverc> if it's showing sound in pavucontrol but you can't hear it, I'd look most in Ouptut Devices (try changing port etc)
<guiverc> also Playback tab too (where you can mute certain applications & not others)
<guiverc> though when I mute my music player, the beat/volume-level disappears..
#lubuntu 2020-05-10
<Endux> it works now thanks
<guiverc> :)  Yippee
<ThePuppeteer777> hey
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am trying to access the apt-cache server set up on host from a lxc container. Any idea how to do so?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: @teward001 any inputs?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ nvm. Got it
<onyx> I need help trying to install python3-dev but it says package has no installation candidate but referred by another package. I'm trying to update openshot to it's latest version
<lleachii> Hello, has anyone exprience an issue with Chromium, where after some time and newly opened tab displays blank?
<lleachii> on 20.04
<onyx_> lleachii; have you tried the brave browser as a chrome alternative?
<lleachii> ummm...no, it doesnt appear to be on snapcraft or the repisitory...does that mean there's a known problem with Chromium?
<onyx_> chromium is kind of outdated
<onyx_> brave browser is the google chrome alt that people use these days
<onyx_> you have to go to brave's official site to learn how to install it
<lubot> <tbs61> i would suggest vivaldi if u want chrome based browser
<lleachii> ok, thanks, can I load the pepper flash so file?
<lleachii> the website instructions do not work
<lleachii> workaround does not work...anyone know why Chromium loads blank pages (only backround) after some time? I also checked, it's a recent verson in Snap.
<lleachii> OK, I may have to revert to 18.04 with all its issues I'm used to...(16.04 is the last version that functions -out-of-the-box)...difficult not having a wokring browser, this is new...
<Deano59> I <3 you, Lubuntu. ;P
<onyx> can someone help me out? I'm trying to upgrade openshot but I get errors of packages missing python3-dev isn't available to download for example
<onyx> E: Package 'python3-dev' has no installation candidate
<Deano59> "sudo apt search python2" do you see it listed?
<Deano59> "sudo apt search python3" do you see it listed?
<Deano59> sorry, typo.
<Deano59> and what version of Lubuntu?
<onyx> python3 is installed but python3-dev is what I need
<Deano59> see above.
<onyx> 3.7.3-2
<Deano59> ?
<onyx> hold on
<kc2bez> !info python3-dev
<Deano59> "sudo apt search python3" do you see it listed? ... you should see ALL python3 packages...
<ubottu> python3-dev (source: python3-defaults): header files and a static library for Python (default). In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.2-0ubuntu2 (focal), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<Deano59> kc2bez, nice one.
<Deano59> forgot about the bot...
<onyx> Linux lubuntu 5.0.0-38-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 00:27:35 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lleachii> does anyone know where the module folder in Vivaldi to load the flash *.so file???
<Deano59> onyx: that's your kernel, not lubuntu version.
<Deano59> 18.04? 16.04? 20.04? etc.
<onyx> hold on Idk yet
<onyx> I don't remember
<onyx> 19.04
<Deano59> isn't the EOL?
<Deano59> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<onyx> I probably need to upgrade if 20.04 exists lol
<Deano59> yeah 20.04 is out now, an LTS release. it's nice. :(
<Deano59> :)*
<Deano59> oops...
<onyx> ok let me do that first and I'll come back
<kc2bez> Yeah 19.04 is EOL https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-19-04-end-of-life-and-current-support-statuses/
<onyx> I'll let you know if that solves the issue I'm trying to upgrade openshot and there's a bunch of packages missing and not installable
<Deano59> you'll love 20.04 onyx :P
<onyx> cool. ok brb
<lubot> <tbs61> ~ But he could not leave his desktop after seing new Lubuntu and noone saw him after that  ~
<lleachii> I found more infomration on the Chromium issue. If I close the Chromium instance taking most memory, all pages reappear.
